# Liam - Bigger, badder, better



## liam0810

I felt my last journal had come to a natural end after competing in my first comp, so thought I'd start a new journal as am now taking this lark a lot more serious. When I started training it was just about getting in decent shape and to get looking for good to try and get birds in bed. Now I want to get in even better shape, compete in more shows and still get birds in bed (yep I'm still shallow)!

My last journal started with me wanting to put a little size on then diet down for a holiday in 2012. Then in about may 2012 I met @dutch_scott through @RACK and since then I've not looked back.

Got @RACK a lot to thank as he did inspire me after following his journals the last couple of years, also of course for putting me in touch with Scott. Anyway, I kept that journal going after convincing myself to do a show in 2013. Idea was to get on stage and not let myself down, Scott or my friends and family. I surpassed that by winning the classic class in UKBFF Cumbrian Classic on June 22nd. I got offered a place at the Brits in October but as said this year was about getting on stage and not letting myself down, not to go to the Brits. Plus I've got too many stag do's, weddings and trips over the next few months and want to enjoy my summer as haven't really spent enough time with my mates and family got 6 or 7 months.

So this journal is about the next 18 months running up to the UKBFF north qualifier in Leeds where I'm hoping to compete in the inters u90's along with my arch enemy @Bad Alan. Haha to be honest me and Will are good mates and he's been a good friend and helped me hugely since I met him, especially up to my show.

I do use AAS and will mention them a bit but not really dosages, etc and that's the same with diet, ill mention foods but not go into any specifics as I pay Scott to plan all that and think some stuff should be kept between coach and client as I've paid for that.

At the moment I've just started PCT so the next 6 or 7 weeks might be more like a teenage girls diary as I tell you who's called me mean names and how I want hugs and how I feel like Bridget Jones.

A little on diet for the extra few weeks, I'm wanting to add size now but calories are not ridiculous as want to stay lean, not ripped or even have abs but lean enough. Day will start with pro & fats and then carbs added in around training and day will be finished again with pro & fats.

Training will be hitting every muscle group twice a week, fasted cardio will be kept in as I actually enjoy it!

Regarding PED's, as said PCT has started and I'm not planning on starting again till at least October/November. Bloods will be done in 6 weeks and then every 2 weeks till I'm happy with where I'm at. Want a good clear out.

Using slin & GH may still be used though over the coming months.

Photos of progression this past year:

June 2012 end of cut for hol



Feb 2013 end of bulk before prep began





June 2013 - Cumbrian classic



My condition is pretty much like this from last week in magaluf. This is also what I wear when I train

Looking forward to starting this next chapter of my training!


----------



## Sambuca

1st U sexy animal


----------



## RACK

In! And thanks for the mention buddy


----------



## Sambuca

Just read through.

U did so well! U packed on some size on bulk but when I met u still so lean! Very impressive!

Always loved training with u will Scott and rack all super supportive and motivate like **** 

Cannot wait to see this journey all the best


----------



## Bad Alan

Lets fuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarking 'av it 

In all the way, good plan and really looking forward to seeing some steady progress over the next 10 months or so. I'm pretty sure if you are doing Leeds then I'll be joining you as I would really love to have a posedown in my tiny little plant's with you at my side :wub:

Hope you've had a cracking weekend mate with no sex injuries, back to good hard training and enjoyment!


----------



## Sharpy76

Mmmm, the smell of a fresh journal!!!!!

*IN,* you northern monkey


----------



## Ben_Dover

In again


----------



## mikemull

Subbed again!


----------



## Queenie

Me and my un-motorboated boobs will make ourselves comfy in here


----------



## Guest

Ha last picture made me laugh.

Looking good mate, smash it!


----------



## Keeks

I like Bridget Jones so Im in. 

And I like the Leeds show so if you and @Bad Alan are going up against each other in pink hotpants, I'll be there to cheer you guys on!


----------



## CJ

In mofo.


----------



## liam0810

@Sambuca mate you are always welcome to train with me and am sure Will would say the same.

@Bad Alan mate it'd be class if we both did it together and whoever loses has to pay for the others night out that we do a week or so after the show. Unless one or both of us qualify then it'll be after the Brits!

@Sharpy76 always good to see your avi in my journal, you are a freak of nature and I'm jealous. Well of your body, not your face or the fact you have a silly southern accent.

@RXQueenie those will be motorboated when your son isn't in attendance!

@RACK you deserve the mention and we need to sort a night out all of us soon.

@mikemull cheers buddy!

@Jd123 I love that outfit! Haha!

@Keeks alway good to have a female in here who isn't just a pervert like Queenie. Actually any girls who want to be perverts in here you are more than welcome!

@Ben Dover cheers pal. Glad to have you onboard


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> In mofo.


Cheers pal. And because of you, I've had to go for a Chinese. Had steamed fish though with half chips and half rice. So suppose not as bad as what you probably had. Although just smashed a pack of biscuits in.

Would say its my last blowout but am in Dublin Friday and Saturday next weekend for my cousins stag do!

Also this weekend I've had a few drinks, not loads and had an amazing burger in manchester and a dessert like the one below



Had a French "friend" up from London this weekend so had to show her Manchester and enjoy myself with her. Still after knowing her 6 months, I still have no idea how to pronounce her name hahaha! It's Aurelie but I just call her Frenchie! Oh and this was the first time I've "made love" since 4 weeks before my show! My sex drive took a huge drop but kicked back in last week! Thank fcuk! Saying that its probably gonna go again in a couple weeks when I'm well into PCT!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Clomid makes grown men cry, we can be crying buddies for the next month lol

Av wept into a jacket potato for some crap reason last pct, I'm sure it's because of my bird being a div too. Completely not me lol


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> Clomid makes grown men cry, we can be crying buddies for the next month lol
> 
> Av wept into a jacket potato for some crap reason last pct, I'm sure it's because of my bird being a div too. Completely not me lol


Hahaha mate I cried watching Hook! Fcuking Hook! If anyone sees me mention I'm putting Marley & Me contact someone who lives near me as there's a chance ill be hanging from the ceiling soon after!


----------



## Loveleelady

liam0810 said:


> Hahaha mate I cried watching Hook! Fcuking Hook! If anyone sees me mention I'm putting Marley & Me contact someone who lives near me as there's a chance ill be hanging from the ceiling soon after!


haha gud lad good going


----------



## eezy1

lol ultimate warriorrrr

class. will keep an eye on this. goodluck mate


----------



## liam0810

Loveleelady said:


> haha gud lad good going


Cheers LL! How's your training and stuff going? And any luck of POF?

And cheers @eezy1


----------



## Loveleelady

liam0810 said:


> Cheers LL! How's your training and stuff going? And any luck of POF?
> 
> And cheers @eezy1


all class ...its all going really well.. lifes amazin for me...now go easy on the ladies remember youll be in the old folks home one day and it will be pay back haha


----------



## Breda

Yep, settle down folks I'm here now


----------



## liam0810

Loveleelady said:


> all class ...its all going really well.. lifes amazin for me...now go easy on the ladies remember youll be in the old folks home one day and it will be pay back haha


That's good life's amazing for you!

Haha I've actually calmed down the last couple of months but now decided to go back into the game full steam ahead! Starting with finding a nice irish lass in Dublin this weekend!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Can I be in? I mean what is "in" ?
> 
> Is this about love and serenity?
> 
> Can I have fries with that?
> 
> Please let me know


I see you have taken too many painkillers again and started dropping LSD. Or is it just that you are drunk and high on love? Awwwwww!

Actually ask Fran and if she wants ill start throwing up some of her recipes in here and in the recipe section.


----------



## liam0810

Breda said:


> Yep, settle down folks I'm here now


It's about time!


----------



## liam0810

Up now and just getting ready for fasted cardio at gym.

Also in two of my meals Scott has put in broocilli! I think I've mentioned enough times my hatred for this vile green sh1te, but I will not let it defeat me! I've found that if I boil the sh1t out of it in an oxo cube until its all soft, then mush it up and mix with whole grain mustard it's manageable!

Training will be at 6 tonight and will be

Close grip bench

Weighted dips

Flat dumbell press

Cable cross over up the rack 10 kg at a time 20 reps each 5 times then back down same incriments so 200reps per set x 2 sets


----------



## Spragga

In for the journey mate.... :thumb:


----------



## RACK

I'm sure Scott gave me cod just so he could laugh watching me eat it mate, he's a sick guy sometimes 

Defo up for a night out once I'm back from ibiza, just let me know when and I'm there


----------



## Loveleelady

liam0810 said:


> That's good life's amazing for you!
> 
> Haha I've actually calmed down the last couple of months but now decided to go back into the game full steam ahead! Starting with finding a nice irish lass in Dublin this weekend!


lols just one? you're losing your touch haha


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> I'm sure Scott gave me cod just so he could laugh watching me eat it mate, he's a sick guy sometimes
> 
> Defo up for a night out once I'm back from ibiza, just let me know when and I'm there


I've actually just had my meal of broocilli and the rest and it was nice! God bless mustard and oxo cubes haha!


----------



## liam0810

Loveleelady said:


> lols just one? you're losing your touch haha


Lets start at one and see how it progresses! I could have another magaluf incident and all the paddy birds want lads with quiffs and eating disorders!


----------



## Suprakill4

Will follow this with interest as always mate.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Will follow this with interest as always mate.


Cheers pal. You're input is always good as you do know your sh1t and do give an honest opinion on stuff


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal. You're input is always good as you do know your sh1t and do give an honest opinion on stuff


Yep no beating around the bush with me lol. How long untill the wedding mate?


----------



## Chelsea

The chest has entered the journal and is subbed :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Up now and just getting ready for fasted cardio at gym.
> 
> Also in two of my meals Scott has put in broocilli! I think I've mentioned enough times my hatred for this vile green sh1te, but I will not let it defeat me! I've found that if I boil the sh1t out of it in an oxo cube until its all soft, then mush it up and mix with whole grain mustard it's manageable!
> 
> Training will be at 6 tonight and will be
> 
> Close grip bench
> 
> Weighted dips
> 
> Flat dumbell press
> 
> Cable cross over up the rack 10 kg at a time 20 reps each 5 times then back down same incriments so 200reps per set x 2 sets


just get it down ya, ya bloody big poof lmao


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Yep no beating around the bush with me lol. How long untill the wedding mate?


my cousins is 3rd August so a week saturday and Dan who i train with is 9th August. Really looking forward to them both especially Jon my couisns as i get to give a best man speech. Need a projector screen though as the cheeky cnuts at the venue wanted £150 for it!


----------



## marknorthumbria

day 1 of clomid,

no crying yet today

todays been a good day


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> The chest has entered the journal and is subbed :thumb:


Cheers bud, and think @RXQueenie might be the one with "the chest" nickname now!


----------



## Queenie

marknorthumbria said:


> day 1 of clomid,
> 
> no crying yet today
> 
> todays been a good day


Oh u wait mark.... the tears are coming!


----------



## marknorthumbria

RXQueenie said:


> Oh u wait mark.... the tears are coming!


What ru planning


----------



## Queenie

marknorthumbria said:


> What ru planning


Nothing babe! Just preparing u for what's to come lol


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> day 1 of clomid,
> 
> no crying yet today
> 
> todays been a good day


I'm 5 days in and am ok, even had nookie at the weekend and didn't cry or ask her to cuddle me afterwards!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Subbed :thumb:


----------



## tonyc74

Will look in once there are pics of you with no neck and looking like a northern meat head


----------



## marknorthumbria

Get some slut pictures uploaded pal


----------



## Guest

How old are you mate out of interest?


----------



## Suprakill4

Projectors are bl00dy expensive mate I think the bulbs alone cost hundreds. I looked into them a while back but maybe could rent one cheap from somewhere.


----------



## liam0810

Cheers @danMUNDY @tonyc74 photos of no neck will be soon hopefully!

@marknorthumbria not sure about some pics as a couple might be known to members! It's happened before haha!

@Suprakill4 I'm gonna find a projector somewhere to borrow! I will not pay for it! I need to go back to my pikey heritage and use the skills that are bred into me haha


----------



## liam0810

@Jd123 I'm 28 bud.

Right training tonight was good. So so so hot! I never sweated so much.

Started with close grip bench 3 sets of 6 rest paused once each set

100 x 6, 4

120 x 4, 3

130 x 4,3

Weighted dips

BW&30kg x 10

BW&40 x 10 x 2

Flat DB press

50 x 5 rest paused 15 seconds 3 reps & dropset to 40kg for 4

Now this is what really fcuked me up!

Cable crossover

Up 5kg after 20 reps and go again. go up five times and back down. So 200 reps is one set. Did 2 sets of this! Ouch!


----------



## liam0810

Oh and it appears the magaluf aids is kicking in as well! Everyone got it couple days after but mines seem to rear its head now! Cough is coming on that I know is gonna be a right b4stard to shift! Just in time for Dublin to!


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> @Jd123 I'm 28 bud.
> 
> Right training tonight was good. So so so hot! I never sweated so much.
> 
> Started with close grip bench 3 sets of 6 rest paused once each set
> 
> 100 x 6, 4
> 
> 120 x 4, 3
> 
> 130 x 4,3
> 
> Weighted dips
> 
> BW&30kg x 10
> 
> BW&40 x 10 x 2
> 
> Flat DB press
> 
> 50 x 5 rest paused 15 seconds 3 reps & dropset to 40kg for 4
> 
> Now this is what really fcuked me up!
> 
> Cable crossover
> 
> Up 5kg after 20 reps and go again. go up five times and back down. So 200 reps is one set. Did 2 sets of this! Ouch!


Fair play for getting through the heat mate, was on my 2nd working set of deads and decided that enough was enough


----------



## RowRow

Was in for the old and now in for the New!


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Cheers bud, and think @RXQueenie might be the one with "the chest" nickname now!


How very dare you.... she may beat me on cup size but technically my chest is natty......sort of :whistling:


----------



## RACK

Strong pressing mate 

Oh and if you're in pct....... I dare you to watch War Horse!


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> How very dare you.... she may beat me on cup size but technically my chest is natty......sort of :whistling:


haha of course its natural mate, just like we are all natural as testosterone, T3, HGH and insulin are all produced naturally in the body!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Strong pressing mate
> 
> Oh and if you're in pct....... I dare you to watch War Horse!


Maaaaatttteee its all about Forrest Gump for me in PCT! That retard gets me every time!


----------



## liam0810

Jd123 said:


> Fair play for getting through the heat mate, was on my 2nd working set of deads and decided that enough was enough


I don't think i'd of been deading in that heat! tonight is legs so good chance i might die!



RowRow said:


> Was in for the old and now in for the New!


Cheers mate, any input from you or anyone is always appreciated, even if its abuse! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> haha of course its natural mate, just like we are all natural as testosterone, T3, HGH and insulin are all produced naturally in the body!


Exactly....although I haven't dabbled into HGH and Slin yet.



liam0810 said:


> Maaaaatttteee its all about *Forrest Gump *for me in PCT! That retard gets me every time!


 @R0BLET's new nickname?


----------



## liam0810

Anyway as mentioned in previous post its legs tonight and looks like this

Legs

Hams first

Seated curls 4 x 20

Lying curls 5 x 5

Standing curls 3 x 12

Leg press wide 3 x 8

Smith squats wide 3 x12 1 x 2-4

Dumbell step ups 2 x 6-8 each leg

Looking forward to it and actually liking i'm hitting legs twice a week as they need to GROW!

Also, speaking to Lee who runs Beefit last night and he's trying to get new members there. one of the ways is having one of the lads Gaz who has competed for a few years in class 1 NABBA free PT sessions and i realised a lot of the lads around 17 and 18 seem to like my kind of physique as they probably see it as achievable where as Gaz being 6'2 18 stone they mnight not. So i've said i don't mind helping out as well FOC. he's a good bloke and i love the gym and would like to see more people in there, preferably ones with vaginas and boobies. So if i can help i will.


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Exactly....although I haven't dabbled into HGH and Slin yet.
> 
> Jesus! Imagine how you'll grow when you do!
> 
> @R0BLET's new nickname?


No @robLET is this dude


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> Anyway as mentioned in previous post its legs tonight and looks like this
> 
> Legs
> 
> Hams first
> 
> Seated curls 4 x 20
> 
> Lying curls 5 x 5
> 
> Standing curls 3 x 12
> 
> Leg press wide 3 x 8
> 
> Smith squats wide 3 x12 1 x 2-4
> 
> Dumbell step ups 2 x 6-8 each leg
> 
> Looking forward to it and actually liking i'm hitting legs twice a week as they need to GROW!
> 
> .


Like the look of that, my legs are sh1te especially my hammies!


----------



## TELBOR

In!

and @Chelsea is a cock gobbler 

Great holiday pic mate :beer:


----------



## liam0810

Jd123 said:


> Like the look of that, my legs are sh1te especially my hammies!


Have a go at it mate and see how you get on!



R0BLET said:


> In!
> 
> and @Chelsea is a cock gobbler
> 
> Great holiday pic mate :beer:


Cheers pal and i've heard rumours of Chelsea enjoying a bit of the old willy in his mouth scenario.


----------



## liam0810

Busy a$$ evening again. Gym then to mates to shift a load of concrete flags into a skip and then quick shower and nandos. Home now chilling for another 10mins then making supper.

Leg session was decent enough. First week is pretty much getting a feel of certain exercises and rep schemes to know what I need to beat next week.

Got 150 x 6 on wide squats so was happy with that as was goosed by then. Also Big Lee who runs the gym gave me a free tub of protein. Myofusion Peanut butter cookie dough flavour. Now that's spine seriously nice tasting protein. Easily on par with @TheProteinWorks stuff!

Tomorrow will be training late as I'm taking my nephew Noah to get his suit for the wedding, tomorrow is a pull session. Will write it tomoz


----------



## liam0810

Trained back on tuesday and was the following

100 rep pull ups as quick as possible

20,15,13,11,10,8,14, 9

Widegrip pulldowns quadruple dropset

70 x 6, 50 x 5, 35 x 8, 20 x 10

80 x 5, 60 x 4, 45 x 6, 35 x 8

85 x 4, 65 x 5, 50 x 3, 40 x 7

90 x 2, 70 x 4, 55 x 4, 40 x 6

Alterante hammer DB curls

32 x 10

36 x 6

40 x 4 drop set to 14's x 12

BB 21's

25 x 21

25 x 21

30 x 21

25 x 21

Decent session and will be eceryone of those numbers next week!

As i'm in Dublin tomorrow for the weekend, I did legs fasted this morning. session was

Box jumps 3 x 10 using 10KG DB's

2 x 100 leg extensions 35KG

1 x 100 leg press 60KG

1 x 100 leg curl 30KG

Then 15mins HIIT on the bike.

Again this week is all about getting a feel for the weights in the rep ranges and will beat them next week.

Tonight is push sessions 2.

Next week i think i might have a couple of girls training with me. One is WBFF fitness competitor and the other is a girl who's competing in 6 weeks in the UKBFF bikini class at the Welsh Championships. Will be good to train with girls, helps they're bang tidy as well! ha! Lads in the gym won't have a clue what's going on as there's not been a girl in Beefit since 2009, and she had wandered in by mistake, never to be seen again!


----------



## liam0810

Just getting up now as coach is at mine for 5am. My face hurts getting up at this time!


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Just getting up now as coach is at mine for 5am. My face hurts getting up at this time!


Have a fab time!

Can u get some snide information from wbff girl? Like about categories, running order, why she chose wbff? Please! Thanks lol


----------



## tonyc74

Keep meaning to ask what's the nicest flavour tpw protein?

I tried apple cinnamon and its far too sickly esp after 4kgs! And maccahino which is decent...


----------



## Queenie

tonyc74 said:


> Keep meaning to ask what's the nicest flavour tpw protein?
> 
> I tried apple cinnamon and its far too sickly esp after 4kgs! And maccahino which is decent...


Cherry Bakewell and caramel macchiato are my faves. Really want to try choc coconut!


----------



## tonyc74

RXQueenie said:


> Cherry Bakewell and caramel macchiato are my faves. Really want to try choc coconut!


Can't stand cherry bakes ell cakes so that that out!


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> Cherry Bakewell and caramel macchiato are my faves. Really want to try choc coconut!


Choc coconut is ace!!! Like Bounty! :drool:


----------



## Queenie

Keeks said:


> Choc coconut is ace!!! Like Bounty! :drool:


that is exactly why i want it   i think i can order next week! woo


----------



## tonyc74

Keeks said:


> Choc coconut is ace!!! Like Bounty! :drool:


Don't like bounty either always the last ones left in celebrations box lol !


----------



## Keeks

Jaffa cake, choc mint brownie and lemon short cake are my faves, choc and morello cherry is lovely too.

Defo give the choc coconut one a go queenie, it's ace. :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Jaffa cake, choc mint brownie and lemon short cake are my faves, choc and morello cherry is lovely too.
> 
> Defo give the choc coconut one a go queenie, it's ace. :thumb:


Choc mint brownie gets on my tits

Banana all the way. ..its tremendous


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Choc mint brownie gets on my tits
> 
> Banana all the way. ..its tremendous


How on earth can choc mint get on your moobs? :tongue:

Haven't had banana yet, might give it a go next time.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Jaffa cake, choc mint brownie and lemon short cake are my faves, choc and morello cherry is lovely too.
> 
> Defo give the choc coconut one a go queenie, it's ace. :thumb:


Choc coconut is good, banana and strawberry are my first choices :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

Subbed you nutter!


----------



## ditz

Just found this... My big manc poofter friend!

Best of luck pal!


----------



## sxbarnes

Yeah, getting into The Protein Works stuff. Just got some Jaffa Cake whey and Caramel cookies yum!!


----------



## Sharpy76

tonyc74 said:


> Keep meaning to ask what's the nicest flavour tpw protein?
> 
> I tried apple cinnamon and its far too sickly esp after 4kgs! And maccahino which is decent...


Butterscotch Ripple, you can thank me later


----------



## tonyc74

Sharpy76 said:


> Butterscotch Ripple, you can thank me later


i will trust you on this mate but if not ill be round for a refund lol!

i tried apple cinnamon but far too sickly now i cant stand the stuff, cant imagine what the butterscotch tastes like, toffee? (i know that sounds retarded!)


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> i will trust you on this mate but if not ill be round for a refund lol!
> 
> i tried apple cinnamon but far too sickly now i cant stand the stuff, cant imagine what the butterscotch tastes like, toffee? (i know that sounds retarded!)


I'd say the butterscotch is slightly sickly though, really nice but sickly. Yep, tastes toffee like-ish.


----------



## tonyc74

Keeks said:


> I'd say the butterscotch is slightly sickly though, really nice but sickly. Yep, tastes toffee like-ish.


ill have a think skint at the minute but whey is cheaper than food so i use it but only 3 shakes a day rest is food..

edit got lemon cheesecake somewhere else as it was over £10 cheaper


----------



## NorthernSoul

Now I can follow tyour journal from the beginning!


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> I'd say the butterscotch is slightly sickly though, really nice but sickly. Yep, tastes toffee like-ish.


You know how you feel about quark? Well i feel the same about butterscotch ripple.

Choose your words verrrrrrrry carefully, i'd hate to fall out


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> You know how you feel about quark? Well i feel the same about butterscotch ripple.
> 
> Choose your words verrrrrrrry carefully, i'd hate to fall out


  My bad, but I did back it up with its really nice, so all ok?!

And if you feel the same about butterscotch ripple as I do about quark......sorry to say but you got problems!!! :lol:


----------



## liam0810

At Dublin airport on way home. Amazing weekend. Will update properly later but I think if you look at my face in this pic I think you can tell it was messy


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Have a fab time!
> 
> Can u get some snide information from wbff girl? Like about categories, running order, why she chose wbff? Please! Thanks lol


Will do darling! Follow her on twitter. Shes on mine, jess Bennet


----------



## Guest

Only just caught this m8, subbed.

Good luck with it all


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Only just caught this m8, subbed.
> 
> Good luck with it all


Cheers bud!

And also cheers @sxbarnes @ditz and @Juic3Up


----------



## sxbarnes

liam0810 said:


> At Dublin airport on way home. Amazing weekend. Will update properly later but I think if you look at my face in this pic I think you can tell it was messy


I can remember when dungarees were cool. Yay. :thumbup1:

Always good for showing off some hard worked delts


----------



## liam0810

Right then I'm on my couch not that rough which is surprising after another messy couple days on a stag. Dublin is class but fcuk me its expensive! I spent close to 500 and was mine sweeping drinks most of the time.

The stag, my cousin, was in bed by 8pm Friday and 10pm yesterday. Maybe as best man I should of kept him out but he was done in!

We went out dressed in charity shop clothes which another person chose for another lad. I got Jon and he got me. I was disappointed in a way with his effort as I have very little shame and think he could of gone further with what he got me. If anything I loved my dungarees!





And this was all of us. The groom is the lad in middle with the pink fishnets and big hat.



Probably one of the best weekends I've had and not laughed as much as I have. Again made me realise that I have some great friends, not any trouble with any of them or any fall outs.

Obviously I drank a lot so can't say diet was clean, although I made sure i got a lot of protein in me to stop muscle loss.

Just had a dominos but in an hour ill have 6 eggs and a bowl of oats. Couple protein shakes as well before bed.

Diet back to being spot on tomorrow and might increase cardio in the mornings just to help shift the sh1t I've drank this weekend.

Wedding is next Saturday and really looking forward to it. Usually a fight at a family wedding and last time it was me and my other cousin and also my other cousin started screaming at the groom she hated him and then tried kicking him! Haha! So should be eventful!

No stag do's now till start sept so few weeks off benders thank fcuk!


----------



## liam0810

sxbarnes said:


> I can remember when dungarees were cool. Yay. :thumbup1:
> 
> Always good for showing off some hard worked delts


Mate those are now my diddly dungarees, after I met a lad from El Salvador who gave me a tablet which was AMAZING!!! Therefore the dungarees are coming to Ibiza and will be worn in Pacha hahah!


----------



## Bad Alan

The worst thing they could have done to you is buy you a big baggy tshirt and trousers to cover you up, how did they not know this!!

Looks like you had a riot mate, proper lol'd at the dwarf pic you psycho


----------



## sxbarnes

Think you might get away with that.

Have a go at a stone roses concert


----------



## sxbarnes

Dwarf haha .


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> The worst thing they could have done to you is buy you a big baggy tshirt and trousers to cover you up, how did they not know this!!
> 
> Looks like you had a riot mate, proper lol'd at the dwarf pic you psycho


I know! Or just put holes for eyes and a mouth in a bed sheet and put that on me! Instead they made me wear dungarees with no top on.

Hahaha mate I couldn't believe I found a black midget leprechaun! My tiny little E'd up mind nearly exploded!!


----------



## liam0810

Oh and this was the greatest find ever


----------



## Sharpy76

Mate that looks fvcking class!!!

Sounds like you had a great time.....AGAIN!!

You're a lucky fvcker, make the most of it cos when you're my age, you'll be glad you did!

Edit: You look great still!


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Oh and this was the greatest find ever
> View attachment 131147


What is it?!

I assume it's not "leather cleaner"?!

Do you sniff it, like that stuff gheys have to relax their bumholes? :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Mate that looks fvcking class!!!
> 
> Sounds like you had a great time.....AGAIN!!
> 
> You're a lucky fvcker, make the most of it cos when you're my age, you'll be glad you did!
> 
> Edit: You look great still!


I am lucky mate and very appreciative of it.

And that is a bottle of poppers haha! Went in a sex shop to find them.

I actually took my mate in a gay bar to get changed out of our charity shop clothes. He didn't have a clue but was horrified when it registered where we were hahaha! I was p1ssing myself. Also had a bar man want to give me his number. Not joking if I was gay I would of! He was like a Brazilian David Beckham. My mate started telling him he was a worldie and well out of my league hahaha! At least I know if I ever get bored of vaginas and boobs i have can pull worldie blokes


----------



## sxbarnes

Looks like its been very used


----------



## Keeks

Poppers, that brings back memories. Used to love the stuff, always had a bottle on a night out, then the lid would break and my bag would be drenched with the smell, happy days. 

And that dwarf really made me chuckle, ace!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Poppers, that brings back memories. Used to love the stuff, always had a bottle on a night out, then the lid would break and my bag would be drenched with the smell, happy days.
> 
> And that dwarf really made me chuckle, ace!


Hahaha Keeks me and my mates love them as just p1ss ourselves at each other when the rush hits us! We were passing them about to a load of hens we met a a few scouse girls I was talking to. They all loved poppers as well haha!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Hahaha Keeks me and my mates love them as just p1ss ourselves at each other when the rush hits us! We were passing them about to a load of hens we met a a few scouse girls I was talking to. They all loved poppers as well haha!


They're ace. Once remember at a bbq me and a friend sitting in the hall way in hysterics for ages and no one else could understand what we found so funny, god knows what it actually was but it was hilarious.

I wanna get some now, lol. Got a few nights out coming up next month and won't be drinking, might go old school and get some poppers.


----------



## Suprakill4

You sure that suits gonna fit mate look fcuking massive in the pics. Surely have out some good size on there?


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> They're ace. Once remember at a bbq me and a friend sitting in the hall way in hysterics for ages and no one else could understand what we found so funny, god knows what it actually was but it was hilarious.
> 
> I wanna get some now, lol. Got a few nights out coming up next month and won't be drinking, might go old school and get some poppers.


Poppers just make everything for about 20 seconds seem amazing haha! Yeah when I was going out and not drinking I'd have poppers. Might get some for the weddings


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Poppers just make everything for about 20 seconds seem amazing haha! Yeah when I was going out and not drinking I'd have poppers. Might get some for the weddings


Just do some Mandy and everything will seem amazing ALL night lol.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> You sure that suits gonna fit mate look fcuking massive in the pics. Surely have out some good size on there?


Mate they fit perfect. I'll get some pics when I've got them on and show you. I've put a little size on, feel like I've softened if you know what I mean. I know a lot is water though after all the alcohol.

Oh and I've mentioned that I'm training with two birds this week. This is Alice, who competes in the Welsh UKBFF next month and also being the nice boy I am is letting stay at my house for a couple days :-D





And this is Jess





It's gonna be a hard couple days training with them, but I don't mind trying to help them haha!

Oh and I think @Jay.32 @R0BLET@Chelsea and @Sharpy76 might like to see these as i know they're perverts!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Just do some Mandy and everything will seem amazing ALL night lol.


Hahah couldn't get any mate. But am sure wont have that problem in Ibiza!!


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Mate they fit perfect. I'll get some pics when I've got them on and show you. I've put a little size on, feel like I've softened if you know what I mean. I know a lot is water though after all the alcohol.
> 
> Oh and I've mentioned that I'm training with two birds this week. This is Alice, who competes in the Welsh UKBFF next month and also being the nice boy I am is letting stay at my house for a couple days :-D
> 
> View attachment 131169
> 
> 
> View attachment 131170
> 
> 
> And this is Jess
> 
> View attachment 131171
> 
> 
> View attachment 131172
> 
> 
> It's gonna be a hard couple days training with them, but I don't mind trying to help them haha!
> 
> Oh and I think @jay32 @robLET @Chelsea and @Sharpy76 might like to see these as i know they're perverts!


You are 100% correct I'm a massive pervert and will rep accordingly for the mention 

What time can I come round? I'm more than happy to train them


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Mate they fit perfect. I'll get some pics when I've got them on and show you. I've put a little size on, feel like I've softened if you know what I mean. I know a lot is water though after all the alcohol.
> 
> Oh and I've mentioned that I'm training with two birds this week. This is Alice, who competes in the Welsh UKBFF next month and also being the nice boy I am is letting stay at my house for a couple days :-D
> 
> View attachment 131169
> 
> 
> View attachment 131170
> 
> 
> And this is Jess
> 
> View attachment 131171
> 
> 
> View attachment 131172
> 
> 
> It's gonna be a hard couple days training with them, but I don't mind trying to help them haha!
> 
> Oh and I think @jay32 @robLET @Chelsea and @Sharpy76 might like to see these as i know they're perverts!


Probably good that you're doing PCT then, otherwise you'll be having your mug shot taken:lol:

Pop corn, onesies and chick flicks it is then!


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Probably good that you're doing PCT then, otherwise you'll be having your mug shot taken:lol:
> 
> Pop corn, onesies and chick flicks it is then!


Im game for that  I have a onesie but as long as they are dressed like the pics i'll be just fine


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> You are 100% correct I'm a massive pervert and will rep accordingly for the mention
> 
> What time can I come round? I'm more than happy to train them


Sorry mate In gonna keep them to myself this time. Can't let you see some of my secret training tips I'm gonna give them anyway


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Probably good that you're doing PCT then, otherwise you'll be having your mug shot taken:lol:
> 
> Pop corn, onesies and chick flicks it is then!


Yep I've got Notting Hill & Love Actually to watch with them. We might even have a pillow fight


----------



## tonyc74

U are going to snap your banjo the amount of pre workout w.4nks u will be having! Ha ha

Ps I hope they don't know about your thread! Lol


----------



## Ben_Dover

liam0810 said:


> Hahaha Keeks me and my mates love them as just p1ss ourselves at each other when the rush hits us! We were passing them about to a load of hens we met a a few scouse girls I was talking to. They all loved poppers as well haha!


I love "room odourisers" first time I ever done them i thought my mate put a bullet of sniff under my snout, 10 seconds later I realised he hadn't... Just as roman fügel - gets nocht was dropping! Messy

Looking good in the dungarees by the way


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> U are going to snap your banjo the amount of pre workout w.4nks u will be having! Ha ha
> 
> Ps I hope they don't know about your thread! Lol


Haha I hope they don't! Jess is a mate so nothing between us but Alice a little different haha!

They'll be more lads w4nking in the gym seeing these two in there haha!


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> Haha I hope they don't! Jess is a mate so nothing between us but Alice a little different haha!
> 
> They'll be more lads w4nking in the gym seeing these two in there haha!


I wouldn't want to be using the changing rooms in your gym while they are training lol

I would offer to come and lend a hand but I don't fancy getting 25 years ha!


----------



## Suprakill4

Lucky man!!


----------



## liam0810

Ben_Dover said:


> I love "room odourisers" first time I ever done them i thought my mate put a bullet of sniff under my snout, 10 seconds later I realised he hadn't... Just as roman fügel - gets nocht was dropping! Messy
> 
> Looking good in the dungarees by the way


I gave them some woman in her late 50's who wanted to try it and it was one of the funniest things I've seen haha!

I'm actually considering moving to Texas and becoming a pig farmer so that I can wear dungarees all the time!


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> I wouldn't want to be using the changing rooms in your gym while they are training lol
> 
> I would offer to come and lend a hand but I don't fancy getting 25 years ha!


I've told lee who runs the gym to behave because he's a massive pest! He'll be worst in there. Problem is that if he decides he wants them there's not much I can do coz he's a beast!


----------



## Dorian Gray

In.

Best of luck pal, glad you enjoyed Dublin, looks like you had some craic


----------



## liam0810

Dorian Gray said:


> In.
> 
> Best of luck pal, glad you enjoyed Dublin, looks like you had some craic


Cheers buddy and it was class!


----------



## ducky699

In for this...looking forward to seeing your progress


----------



## Bad Alan

Alice is a ****ing stunner I'm expecting what's app updates regularly you cvnt


----------



## liam0810

ducky699 said:


> In for this...looking forward to seeing your progress


Cheers pal. Might see you in Marriott next couple weeks it i can get lazy bollox there

@Bad Alan - yeah she's not too shabby! Haha !

Alarm went at 6.30 for cardio, still in bed, but I'm dressed in my stuff. 5 mins then gym. So tired!


----------



## TELBOR

My pervert detector was raging this morning 

Lucky sod :lol:


----------



## ducky699

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal. Might see you in Marriott next couple weeks it i can get lazy bollox there
> 
> @Bad Alan - yeah she's not too shabby! Haha !
> 
> Alarm went at 6.30 for cardio, still in bed, but I'm dressed in my stuff. 5 mins then gym. So tired!


definately mate, i think that she has cancelled now :confused1: let me know when your both wanting to come in though and il try sorting you out


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Mate they fit perfect. I'll get some pics when I've got them on and show you. I've put a little size on, feel like I've softened if you know what I mean. I know a lot is water though after all the alcohol.
> 
> Oh and I've mentioned that I'm training with two birds this week. This is Alice, who competes in the Welsh UKBFF next month and also being the nice boy I am is letting stay at my house for a couple days :-D
> 
> View attachment 131169
> 
> 
> View attachment 131170
> 
> 
> And this is Jess
> 
> View attachment 131171
> 
> 
> View attachment 131172
> 
> 
> It's gonna be a hard couple days training with them, but I don't mind trying to help them haha!
> 
> Oh and I think @Jay.32 @R0BLET@Chelsea and @Sharpy76 might like to see these as i know they're perverts!


can I help too???????????????????? :tongue:


----------



## RACK

Just seen the girls......... FAAAWWWWWWKKKK!!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> My pervert detector was raging this morning
> 
> Lucky sod :lol:


Isn't it always Robert???



ducky699 said:


> definately mate, i think that she has cancelled now :confused1: let me know when your both wanting to come in though and il try sorting you out


Has she?! I'll give her a text now, she was supposed to be coming mine yesterday but guessing she got on it on saturday night!



Jay.32 said:


> can I help too???????????????????? :tongue:


No they're mine! ha!



RACK said:


> Just seen the girls......... FAAAWWWWWWKKKK!!


Mate its all about Twitter!!


----------



## RACK

I defo chose the wrong time to stop using twitter


----------



## liam0810

Push 1

Close grip bench 3 x 6 each set rest paused 1 time

120 x 6 (4,2)

120 x 4,3

125 x 4,2

Weighted dips 3 x 10

20 x 10

40 x 10

60 x 10

Flat dumbell press 1 x 4-6 rest pause once then drop set once . I want the drop not that much lighter

57.5 x 6 ds 45 x 4

Cable cross over up the rack 10 kg at a time 20 reps each 5 times then back down same incriments so 200reps per set x 2 sets

Started one plate up from last week

Beat weights from last week, so am happy with that especially after weekend.

Tomorrow up for cardio as per, busy day in office then pick Alice up and beast her on legs in the gym!


----------



## liam0810

Busy a$$ day in work! Gonna be busy all week. Its good as day goes quick and stops me feeling hungry and i like to be under stress.

P1ssed off as well as my cousins missus has thrown a fit about me using a projector for my speech, so now instead i'm gonna have to print the pics off and put them in envelopes on the tables, which is sh1t. or completely re-write my speech. Or i could just stand up and stay "stace your a cnut!" and sit back down. That's close to happening. My ex is at the wedding and she know's how i feel so she said she'll be keeping me well away from the bride, which might be hard seeing as though i'm best man! ha!

Training legs tonight and then grab a bit of food and nip traf centre as need a white shirt for the wedding. Loving training still, 4 weeks off gear and feel fine, 2 weeks into PCT and feel fine to. Strength isn't at its best but still lifting well and energy is high.


----------



## NorthernSoul

sh1tting when i have to do PCT, yours sounds well up to now hearing other pct stories of just weeks after

also have a check of my journal liam and you can give me help haha!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/235131-9-weeks-cutting-wishful-thinking-same-ole.html


----------



## supermancss

liam0810 said:


> Push 1
> 
> Close grip bench 3 x 6 each set rest paused 1 time
> 
> 120 x 6 (4,2)
> 
> 120 x 4,3
> 
> 125 x 4,2
> 
> Weighted dips 3 x 10
> 
> 20 x 10
> 
> 40 x 10
> 
> 60 x 10
> 
> Flat dumbell press 1 x 4-6 rest pause once then drop set once . I want the drop not that much lighter
> 
> 57.5 x 6 ds 45 x 4
> 
> Cable cross over up the rack 10 kg at a time 20 reps each 5 times then back down same incriments so 200reps per set x 2 sets
> 
> Started one plate up from last week
> 
> Beat weights from last week, so am happy with that especially after weekend.
> 
> Tomorrow up for cardio as per, busy day in office then pick Alice up and beast her on legs in the gym!


Trying to reply to your PM but your inbox is full.......


----------



## billly9

Well I'm in!! Followed your prep and this has been hilarious to read so far! Best of luck with your goals, and keep up the pictures!! (particularly those of hot females!)


----------



## liam0810

supermancss said:


> Trying to reply to your PM but your inbox is full.......


try now bud


----------



## liam0810

billly9 said:


> Well I'm in!! Followed your prep and this has been hilarious to read so far! Best of luck with your goals, and keep up the pictures!! (particularly those of hot females!)


Cheers Billy! I like to keep things light hearted if i can! haha!


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> sh1tting when i have to do PCT, yours sounds well up to now hearing other pct stories of just weeks after
> 
> also have a check of my journal liam and you can give me help haha!
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/235131-9-weeks-cutting-wishful-thinking-same-ole.html


I'm not kidding myself that i won't get hit hard by PCT but at the moment its ok. I'll look at it now pal


----------



## Neonobrien

hi I am wanting to join the RoyalMarines and I have been to the office in Preston and they advised me to put on 10kg about 1 and a half stone in weight and be in the gym and be active as often as I can.I am Quite fit but find it hard to put on weight I could do with some advice on what eat and how often and also what to do in the gym as I would like to gain size but also improve my fitness at the same time. Please help as I am determined to join the RoyalMarines as soon As possible And I want to make sure I am doing everything right in the gym. Thanks


----------



## TELBOR

Neonobrien said:


> hi I am wanting to join the RoyalMarines and I have been to the office in Preston and they advised me to put on 10kg about 1 and a half stone in weight and be in the gym and be active as often as I can.I am Quite fit but find it hard to put on weight I could do with some advice on what eat and how often and also what to do in the gym as I would like to gain size but also improve my fitness at the same time. Please help as I am determined to join the RoyalMarines as soon As possible And I want to make sure I am doing everything right in the gym. Thanks


Pmsl

How many times is this being copy and pasted around the forum today :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Neonobrien said:


> hi I am wanting to join the RoyalMarines and I have been to the office in Preston and they advised me to put on 10kg about 1 and a half stone in weight and be in the gym and be active as often as I can.I am Quite fit but find it hard to put on weight I could do with some advice on what eat and how often and also what to do in the gym as I would like to gain size but also improve my fitness at the same time. Please help as I am determined to join the RoyalMarines as soon As possible And I want to make sure I am doing everything right in the gym. Thanks


Simple mate. Eat kebabs, ice cream and cake whilst running


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Or i could just stand up and stay "stace your a cnut!" and sit back down.


DO IT!!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> DO IT!!!!!!
> 
> :lol:


Mate i've gotta make sure i''m not too p1ssed becuase i probably will! I can't cause another fight at a family wedding, i did last time and promised i won't this time haha !


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Mate i've gotta make sure i''m not too p1ssed becuase i probably will! I can't cause another fight at a family wedding, i did last time and promised i won't this time haha !


Pmsl. Bloody thug


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Bloody thug


haha its a family wedding mate!

Anyway, trained legs last night with Alice and she trained well to be fair. She did 180KG on leg press which is good going seeing as though she told me her best was 100, so i pushed her hard. 6 weeks from her first show and she's pretty much like i was in the last 3 weeks, as in only thinking of food, irritable and tired. So she's gonna find it really hard next few weeks but am sure she'll be fine.

The session for me is a bit easy if i'm honest so gonna ask the boss man to take it up a notch! Want to be throwing up by the end of it! Tonight is my push session which i'm gonna beast!


----------



## NorthernSoul

My uncle said before:

Uncle: Ever thought about one of those competitions?

Me: no

Uncle: you know Liam from the pub the big body builder

Me: no

Uncle: he's just won a trophy for winning his first body building competition

Me: oh really

Pretty much it lol don't know if he heard it around or you told him but didn't even know he knew your name altho he will of seen you loads!


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> My uncle said before:
> 
> Uncle: Ever thought about one of those competitions?
> 
> Me: no
> 
> Uncle: you know Liam from the pub the big body builder
> 
> Me: no
> 
> Uncle: he's just won a trophy for winning his first body building competition
> 
> Me: oh really
> 
> Pretty much it lol don't know if he heard it around or you told him but didn't even know he knew your name altho he will of seen you loads!


Mate I didn't know your uncle knew me either haha!

I've actually not been in the Gilbert or the horse since I've won! Think I need to now and bask in my glory hahaha!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Your hard not to miss like lol but probably your friends speaking to them or something.

BASK IN IT! ha


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> Your hard not to miss like lol but probably your friends speaking to them or something.
> 
> BASK IN IT! ha


Haha maybe I'm not! And I will mate. Starting tomorrow!


----------



## NorthernSoul

liam0810 said:


> Haha maybe I'm not! And I will mate. Starting tomorrow!


No joke my initial thought was me thinking you brought your trophy in the pub to show it off and they seen it lmao.

I'll be in there probably so I'll throw a nod your way instead of chattin about UKmuscle b0llocks infront of your mates ha


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> No joke my initial thought was me thinking you brought your trophy in the pub to show it off and they seen it lmao.
> 
> I'll be in there probably so I'll throw a nod your way instead of chattin about UKmuscle b0llocks infront of your mates ha


Hahah mate I know I'm a big head but even bringing my trophy into the horse is a step too far for me! Although I have had signed photos printed and t shirts to hand out in there ha!

It's Gilbert tonight mate, my cousins last drink before he marries that b1tch. Hoping if I get him a load of cocaine and a hooker he might not marry her! Haha

Anyway as this is actually a journal about training and all that malarkey (I love that word!), i better say I'm off to gym to hit legs for my 500 rep session. Later will be delts, pull session 2 will be now done Sunday afternoon when I recover from the boozy weekend. If I've not been arrested for fighting ha.

Oh and 2 and half weeks into PCT and over 4 weeks since my last jab I still feel ok. Horn is up compared to last few weeks of prep and a couple after prep, strength is lower but still pushing hard, mood is good as well and I'm back in pest mode. @Chelsea would be proud.

Acne is playing up a little but gonna try and get hold of some accutane to get it cleared up before it gets worse. Might have some sorted but if anyone can help a brother out that'd be appreciated.

Decided now that my aim is to start nailing bikini class girls. I like them!

I'd also like to say that @TheProteinWorks is now the number 4 company on trust pilot in fitness & nutrition. They also have the best reps in me and @Ginger Ben but @R0BLET is a tool


----------



## liam0810

2x100 rep leg press

2x100 leg extension

1x100 leg curl

4x25 DB walking lunges

20mins HIIT

Throw up


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> 2x100 rep leg press
> 
> 2x100 leg extension
> 
> 1x100 leg curl
> 
> 4x25 DB walking lunges
> 
> 20mins HIIT
> 
> Throw up


Avvvv it  bet that burns disgustingly, you supplement with beta alanine btw as a random thought?

When's wedding mate this weekend?


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> 2x100 rep leg press
> 
> 2x100 leg extension
> 
> 1x100 leg curl
> 
> 4x25 DB walking lunges
> 
> 20mins HIIT
> 
> Throw up


That looks fvcking horrendous mate!!!


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Hahah mate I know I'm a big head but even bringing my trophy into the horse is a step too far for me! Although I have had signed photos printed and t shirts to hand out in there ha!
> 
> It's Gilbert tonight mate, my cousins last drink before he marries that b1tch. Hoping if I get him a load of cocaine and a hooker he might not marry her! Haha
> 
> Anyway as this is actually a journal about training and all that malarkey (I love that word!), i better say I'm off to gym to hit legs for my 500 rep session. Later will be delts, pull session 2 will be now done Sunday afternoon when I recover from the boozy weekend. If I've not been arrested for fighting ha.
> 
> Oh and 2 and half weeks into PCT and over 4 weeks since my last jab I still feel ok. Horn is up compared to last few weeks of prep and a couple after prep, strength is lower but still pushing hard, mood is good as well and* I'm back in pest mode*. @Chelsea would be proud.
> 
> Acne is playing up a little but gonna try and get hold of some accutane to get it cleared up before it gets worse. Might have some sorted but if anyone can help a brother out that'd be appreciated.
> 
> Decided now that my aim is to start nailing bikini class girls. I like them!
> 
> I'd also like to say that @TheProteinWorks is now the number 4 company on trust pilot in fitness & nutrition. They also have the best reps in me and @Ginger Ben but @R0BLET is a tool


I feel like a proud father, im pleased for you son.......what was his name? hahahahahahaha


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Avvvv it  bet that burns disgustingly, you supplement with beta alanine btw as a random thought?
> 
> When's wedding mate this weekend?


No mate i don't. putting order in now with TPW, should i get some?

Jon's wedding is tomorrow, Danny's is next friday then 5 weeks till my next stag do in Ibiza! We are doing Sporting Heroes for fancy dress. I was fiest thinking of going as Red Rum as it would blow everyones minds seeing a horse dancing in Pacha when they are pilled up! haha! Then i realised i'd probably melt, so i'm going as a Harlem Globetrotter!

How are you? I miss you!


----------



## Keeks

:lol: You need to be loitering outside Panthers gym when they have Bikini boot camps, 40-50 bikini girls all toghther at one time! :thumb:

Ouch for the leg session.


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> That looks fvcking horrendous mate!!!


It was mate and i loved every rep and second of it! It should only of been 1 set of 100 leg press but thought i'd throw another one in. Also should of been 4x10 box jumps but thought fcuk it 4 x 25 lunges instead! And an extra 5 mins HIIT to!

Energy is daft seeing as though i'm off everything, and did this all fasted!

@Chelsea his name was Juan, he was very lovely! Very soft smooth cheeks and took it hard and deep !


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> :lol: You need to be loitering outside Panthers gym when they have Bikini boot camps, 40-50 bikini girls all toghther at one time! :thumb:
> 
> Ouch for the leg session.


Yes i do! Shame its 200 miles away! Where in lancs you from Keeks? Don't worry i'm not coming stalking you! haha!


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> It was mate and i loved every rep and second of it! It should only of been 1 set of 100 leg press but thought i'd throw another one in. Also should of been 4x10 box jumps but thought fcuk it 4 x 25 lunges instead! And an extra 5 mins HIIT to!
> 
> Energy is daft seeing as though i'm off everything, and did this all fasted!
> 
> @Chelsea his name was Juan, he was very lovely! Very soft smooth cheeks and *took it hard and deep *!


You or him?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> No mate i don't. putting order in now with TPW, should i get some?
> 
> Jon's wedding is tomorrow, Danny's is next friday then 5 weeks till my next stag do in Ibiza! We are doing Sporting Heroes for fancy dress. I was fiest thinking of going as Red Rum as it would blow everyones minds seeing a horse dancing in Pacha when they are pilled up! haha! Then i realised i'd probably melt, so i'm going as a Harlem Globetrotter!
> 
> How are you? I miss you!


It's a non essential amino, main benefit is as a lactic acid buffer so will help with reducing fatigue during sessions. Just with training twice a week and seen a couple really high rep session, popping some in your intra shake would be a good addition I reckon! Stacks well with creatine.

When you've got time after these weddings ill be over dont worry darling 

Have fun this weekend!


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> You or him?


now thats unfair! You know i take and receive. I'm not selfish!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> It's a non essential amino, main benefit is as a lactic acid buffer so will help with reducing fatigue during sessions. Just with training twice a week and seen a couple really high rep session, popping some in your intra shake would be a good addition I reckon! Stacks well with creatine.
> 
> When you've got time after these weddings ill be over dont worry darling
> 
> Have fun this weekend!


Might get some. Just reminded me to order more creatine as well!

We'll sort it mate, and get on it! Have to try and get that loved up tart out as well!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Might get some. Just reminded me to order more creatine as well!
> 
> We'll sort it mate, and get on it! Have to try and get that loved up tart out as well!


I would with training higher frequency too, think it'll help. It's one thing I keep in all year round as do feel its worth it!

100% even for a training session and quick Nando's!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Yes i do! Shame its 200 miles away! Where in lancs you from Keeks? Don't worry i'm not coming stalking you! haha!


 :lol: You've already researched the boot camps by the sounds of that.

Phew, I don't have time for a stalker with all my party planning and caravan buying (@Chelsea & @robLET) I'm from near Burnley.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I would with training higher frequency too, think it'll help. It's one thing I keep in all year round as do feel its worth it!
> 
> 100% even for a training session and quick Nando's!


I'll order some then darling!

Nandos was had last night, my mate's (Matty was in leeds and at my show) just split up with his mrs so he's down in the dumps. Getting there though and i'm giddy as he's a quality wing man! So i took him traf centre last night to get shirts for the wedding and then a nandos to cheer him up!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> :lol: You've already researched the boot camps by the sounds of that.
> 
> Phew, I don't have time for a stalker with all my party planning and caravan buying (@Chelsea & @robLET) I'm from near Burnley.


haha no i've not actually! I was working in london last year and found that gym close by.

Near Burnley or Burnley? Don't lie Keeks, are you one of those hillbilly Burnley lot? or are you from Chorley or Blackburn really?!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I'll order some then darling!
> 
> Nandos was had last night, my mate's (Matty was in leeds and at my show) just split up with his mrs so he's down in the dumps. Getting there though and i'm giddy as he's a quality wing man! So i took him traf centre last night to get shirts for the wedding and then a nandos to cheer him up!


Yea think I know the lad you mean! I took my little brother for his first Nando's the other day, what a ****ing loser he's 21 and never been! Must've been living in a cave last couple years.

I'm suited and booted Sunday, got my nephews christening and I'm godfather  actually got a weekend day off!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yea think I know the lad you mean! I took my little brother for his first Nando's the other day, what a ****ing loser he's 21 and never been! Must've been living in a cave last couple years.
> 
> I'm suited and booted Sunday, got my nephews christening and I'm godfather  actually got a weekend day off!


I'm finally getting to wear my bespoke Jeff Banks suits! They fit amazing!

And enjoy the sunday mate, you having a drink or being a good boy?

And your kid needs a slap!


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> I'm finally getting to wear my bespoke Jeff Banks suits! They fit amazing!
> 
> And enjoy the sunday mate, you having a drink or being a good boy?
> 
> And your kid needs a slap!


lets see a pic of the suit then!

i had a tailor made one before difference is amazing! thing it cost me £500

only thing i will say is that i think jeff banks does stuff for debenhams, there stuff is usually quite bad quality but Im sure this is a lot different!?


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> lets see a pic of the suit then!
> 
> i had a tailor made one before difference is amazing! thing it cost me £500
> 
> only thing i will say is that i think jeff banks does stuff for debenhams, there stuff is usually quite bad quality but Im sure this is a lot different!?


yeah mate its differetnt, oviously not Saville Row but a good qaulity suit! I'll get a pic up tomoz!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I'm finally getting to wear my bespoke Jeff Banks suits! They fit amazing!
> 
> And enjoy the sunday mate, you having a drink or being a good boy?
> 
> And your kid needs a slap!


I told him he's lucky you didn't know he was a virgin when we were in Bedford or you'd of taken his seed on the Saturday night when we went for food lol.

Yea bout time you got to don the suit, get some pics up!

Ill have a few no doubt as goes on late, probably end up in town on it all night


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> haha no i've not actually! I was working in london last year and found that gym close by.
> 
> Near Burnley or Burnley? Don't lie Keeks, are you one of those hillbilly Burnley lot? or are you from Chorley or Blackburn really?!


 mg: No, I'm from a little town near Burnley, although I did nearly write that I'm not a Dingle! :lol: I may have 11 fingers and 13 toes but other than that, I'm normal........ish!


----------



## liam0810

It was the wedding yesterday and it was a great day! The bride look beautiful and r kid was so happy. I even behaved even though I got bated constantly by my other cousin. But as I'd promised not to do anything I just ignored him. Apart from that was awesome.

Best man speech was ok, very tame as I'd been told to keep it like that. Lot of booze was drank and a lot of d1ckhead dancing to.

All my mates were there as well as my close family. Made me realise I'm a lucky man to have all of them.

Me and my mam. Number 1 woman in my life










Am getting up now and gonna eat some oats and a shake. Get rid of this hangover and may even train later


----------



## liam0810

Oh and the suits


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Me and my mam. Number 1 woman in my life
> 
> View attachment 131950


Either you're mum is tiny (as in minute and can't se her lol) OR you've posted the wrong pic?!

Looking very dappa though mate, i wore a grey gucci suit on my wedding day very similar to what you're wearing actually!

Glad you behaved and rose above your cousin's goading's, you'll feel a better man today for it no doubt


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Either you're mum is tiny (as in minute and can't se her lol) OR you've posted the wrong pic?!
> 
> Looking very dappa though mate, i wore a grey gucci suit on my wedding day very similar to what you're wearing actually!
> 
> Glad you behaved and rose above your cousin's goading's, you'll feel a better man today for it no doubt




Can you see it now? Rubbish phone.

Am glad I didn't mate. He's just a sad drunk and ruins family do's all the time. But he didn't ruin yesterday which is the main thing.


----------



## Suprakill4

Suit looked well worth the money mate. Looks really nice.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Suit looked well worth the money mate. Looks really nice.


 

Look how it fits my back. Perfect


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 132059
> 
> 
> Look how it fits my back. Perfect


Yeah no suit would fit like that if it wasnt tailor made. I found that shorts and stuff like this and near impossible to buy with a proper fit if you train.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah no suit would fit like that if it wasnt tailor made. I found that shorts and stuff like this and near impossible to buy with a proper fit if you train.


No mate they don't. Also they never sit right on my traps and my delts stick out so looks like I've got shoulder pads. Gonna get my wear out of these suits!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> No mate they don't. Also they never sit right on my traps and my delts stick out so looks like I've got shoulder pads. Gonna get my wear out of these suits!


No you're not lol you'll have grown out of them in two weeks!! although you can probably get them altered again if you needed to at a later date?

Everything go good then I take it mate? Get a bit tipsy hmmm??


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> No you're not lol you'll have grown out of them in two weeks!! although you can probably get them altered again if you needed to at a later date?
> 
> Everything go good then I take it mate? Get a bit tipsy hmmm??


Haha I need to be able to fit into one of them in September for another wedding so gotta try at least to last till then!

Wedding was belting mate. And yes I may of got a wee bit tipsy. I want wedding season to be over soon as look like sh1t coz of it!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> No mate they don't. Also they never sit right on my traps and my delts stick out so looks like I've got shoulder pads. Gonna get my wear out of these suits!


Exactly the problem i had the other day mate trying to buy a nice shirt.

Arms got stuck in every single shirt even XXL which looked like a dress on me but tight on delts and arms. Fcuking nightmare, gonna look like a bag of sh1t tied in the middle at the weekend!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Haha I need to be able to fit into one of them in September for another wedding so gotta try at least to last till then!
> 
> Wedding was belting mate. And yes I may of got a wee bit tipsy. I want wedding season to be over soon as look like sh1t coz of it!


Stfu I know you'll still look lean as **** just comparing to contest shape now, the means justify the end wave bye to the abs for a good offseason so you're a big badass u90 boy next year mate !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Stfu I know you'll still look lean as **** just comparing to contest shape now, the means justify the end wave bye to the abs for a good offseason so you're a big badass u90 boy next year mate !


I'll be ready for that mate dont you worry! Just like the leaness but dont care too much now. only needed to be in good shape to bang Alice so that's done now haha! Fcuk i'm shallow!

How was the christening mate?


----------



## liam0810

So chest was smashed last night. Weight was up on close grip RP press. Got 130kg out for 6 reps. 5kg up from last week.

Dips were all at bw + 50kg

3 x 8 last set I took belt off and repped out

Flat bb bench press - should of been DB but benches taken

120 x 6, 100 x 5, 60 x 6 super slow negative on last drop set

Pec dec as cables taken

4 plates x 20 and up a plate x 20 and so on for 5 sets and back down. So 10 sets in total x 20 reps each. That's one set done. No rest between sets.

Did this twice so in total 400 reps! Chest was in bits!

Legs tonight and I mixed it up a little to try as destroy myself

Squats

100 x 15

120 x 12

140 x 8

160 x 6

170 x 4

Leg press superset with walking DB lunges

320 x 10 & 18kg DB x 15

360 x 10 & 18kg x 15 x 2 sets

Seated leg curls

55kg x 10 x 10 sets

Leg extensions 40secs rest

55 x 10

60 x 10

65 x 10

70 x 10

75 x 10

90 x 10 drop set 70 x 6, 55 x 8

DB step ups

24kg DB's x 8 x 3

Done!

Feel ok at moment in training, strength isn't too bad and am training as hard as I can. Not had a training partner for a couple weeks which I never like but can't really help that!


----------



## Bad Alan

**** on the training partner front mate, doesn't look like its holding you back though. Keep hitting those workouts hard and progressing each week!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> **** on the training partner front mate, doesn't look like its holding you back though. Keep hitting those workouts hard and progressing each week!


Dans had loads on to be fair and his jobs takes the **** as he's everywhere with it so doesn't know sometimes what time he's gonna be able to train. Plus it's his wedding Friday so not gonna have him till end of August now. Might have to drag someone with me!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Dans had loads on to be fair and his jobs takes the **** as he's everywhere with it so doesn't know sometimes what time he's gonna be able to train. Plus it's his wedding Friday so not gonna have him till end of August now. Might have to drag someone with me!


Take someone under your wing from the gym and beassssstttt them


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Take someone under your wing from the gym and beassssstttt them


Think I might mate. There's a young lad who is always pesting me so might get him to train with me for a couple weeks and ruin him!


----------



## NorthernSoul

liam0810 said:


> Think I might mate. There's a young lad who is always pesting me so might get him to train with me for a couple weeks and ruin him!


I'm not that young... :whistling: aha, god bless that kid.


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> I'm not that young... :whistling: aha, god bless that kid.


haha na you're alright, he's a little nightmare but he's eager and being fair on him in a year he's changed a lot and he's only 17 and got a lot of potential. i'm trying to keep him away from AAS for as long as possible


----------



## NorthernSoul

Good on him! Hope he listens, if not then I'll show him my NOT SO MUCH head of hair I have left..that might scare him away!


----------



## liam0810

Back and biceps tonight and did the routine I should do on a Saturday today instead.

T bar rows

60 x 10

80 x 6

100 x 5

BORs

140 x 6 x 2

One arm rows DB

57.5 x 10

70 x 8

Shrugs

140 x 10

240 x 8

260 x 5

Rope face pulls

15plates x 15

18 x 10

Stack x 8

EZ preacher machine

60 x 10

80 x 10

100 x 6 dropset 70 x 4

Wrist curls

30 x 10

35 x 9

35 x 8

Calf workout as in video posted by @Bad Alan






Came home to a letter from GMP saying after I requested the calibration Certs for the camera that caught me speeding, it's been referred to the magistrates! Balls! Anybody able to help?


----------



## Bad Alan

Did you have fun with the calf workout? 

Have you spoken to Scott about taking upper trap work out of routine? I honestly would mate they get hit from most back moves and your's are so developed that extra energy/recovery could be used elsewhere. It may be fun but you have to consider the aesthetic effect of overpowering traps to shoulder width apperance etc. Just a thought!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Did you have fun with the calf workout?
> 
> Have you spoken to Scott about taking upper trap work out of routine? I honestly would mate they get hit from most back moves and your's are so developed that extra energy/recovery could be used elsewhere. It may be fun but you have to consider the aesthetic effect of overpowering traps to shoulder width apperance etc. Just a thought!


It was hard!! I did 8 sets. How many was I supposed to do as was trying to watch video in the gym but music was stupidly loud!

Nope I've not but think I will. Gonna do this for another week and ask him to mix it up a little. Enjoying hitting bodyparts twice a week but need a harder leg workout on a Tuesday and mix back up a little


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> It was hard!! I did 8 sets. How many was I supposed to do as was trying to watch video in the gym but music was stupidly loud!
> 
> Nope I've not but think I will. Gonna do this for another week and ask him to mix it up a little. Enjoying hitting bodyparts twice a week but need a harder leg workout on a Tuesday and mix back up a little


Hahaha its 10 sets, well 20 total really because you do the contractions from the floor in between. First time I did it I did 7 mate and added one each week upto 10 now and it sucks 

Yea I'm sure he will anyway as we are doing like 5-6 weeks at a time then changing. You need that time on a program for yourself to adapt and progress but then a change up is good! Just looking at your avi traps are so big anyway and they will get hit with all row moves that you could have another back excercise in there instead. Obviously upto you and him just my 2 cents.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Hahaha its 10 sets, well 20 total really because you do the contractions from the floor in between. First time I did it I did 7 mate and added one each week upto 10 now and it sucks
> 
> Yea I'm sure he will anyway as we are doing like 5-6 weeks at a time then changing. You need that time on a program for yourself to adapt and progress but then a change up is good! Just looking at your avi traps are so big anyway and they will get hit with all row moves that you could have another back excercise in there instead. Obviously upto you and him just my 2 cents.


I did 16 then! Next week 10! Might do them Sunday again.

Yeah mate I see where you're coming from. That extra energy could be used on another back thickness exercise or bicep one. These need improving big time!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I did 16 then! Next week 10! Might do them Sunday again.
> 
> Yeah mate I see where you're coming from. That extra energy could be used on another back thickness exercise or bicep one. These need improving big time!


I'm hitting them 4-5 times a week with a different routine each time, this one is good too run these three excercises in a tri-set;

20 reps weighted full ROM toe press on leg press

20 reps bodyweight off a step

20 reps bodyweight off the floor

rest 45 seconds and repeat 4-5 times !


----------



## Loveleelady

liam0810 said:


> Right then I'm on my couch not that rough which is surprising after another messy couple days on a stag. Dublin is class but fcuk me its expensive! I spent close to 500 and was mine sweeping drinks most of the time.
> 
> The stag, my cousin, was in bed by 8pm Friday and 10pm yesterday. Maybe as best man I should of kept him out but he was done in!
> 
> We went out dressed in charity shop clothes which another person chose for another lad. I got Jon and he got me. I was disappointed in a way with his effort as I have very little shame and think he could of gone further with what he got me. If anything I loved my dungarees!
> 
> View attachment 131143
> 
> 
> View attachment 131144
> 
> 
> And this was all of us. The groom is the lad in middle with the pink fishnets and big hat.
> 
> View attachment 131145
> 
> 
> Probably one of the best weekends I've had and not laughed as much as I have. Again made me realise that I have some great friends, not any trouble with any of them or any fall outs.
> 
> Obviously I drank a lot so can't say diet was clean, although I made sure i got a lot of protein in me to stop muscle loss.
> 
> Just had a dominos but in an hour ill have 6 eggs and a bowl of oats. Couple protein shakes as well before bed.
> 
> Diet back to being spot on tomorrow and might increase cardio in the mornings just to help shift the sh1t I've drank this weekend.
> 
> Wedding is next Saturday and really looking forward to it. Usually a fight at a family wedding and last time it was me and my other cousin and also my other cousin started screaming at the groom she hated him and then tried kicking him! Haha! So should be eventful!
> 
> No stag do's now till start sept so few weeks off benders thank fcuk!


lols red dress steals the show with runway legs


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I'm hitting them 4-5 times a week with a different routine each time, this one is good too run these three excercises in a tri-set;
> 
> 20 reps weighted full ROM toe press on leg press
> 
> 20 reps bodyweight off a step
> 
> 20 reps bodyweight off the floor
> 
> rest 45 seconds and repeat 4-5 times !


Ill do this Friday!


----------



## liam0810

Loveleelady said:


> lols red dress steals the show with runway legs


Hahaha that's Swinny! He was on form in Dublin! Always love having him out which is few and far between


----------



## Loveleelady

liam0810 said:


> Hahaha that's Swinny! He was on form in Dublin! Always love having him out which is few and far between


class did u have a mad time? isn't it so much fun


----------



## liam0810

Loveleelady said:


> class did u have a mad time? isn't it so much fun


I loved it! One of the best weekends I've ever had. Trying to convince the lads to go in October for another stag do but looks like Cardiff! What's Belfast like?


----------



## Loveleelady

liam0810 said:


> I loved it! One of the best weekends I've ever had. Trying to convince the lads to go in October for another stag do but looks like Cardiff! What's Belfast like?


mad!!! haha the women wud rip u to shreds u boys wud be runnin for the hills

but they is really gud lukin well turned out women up there but wud take no nonsense


----------



## liam0810

Loveleelady said:


> mad!!! haha the women wud rip u to shreds u boys wud be runnin for the hills
> 
> but they is really gud lukin well turned out women up there but wud take no nonsense


Sounds like i'm getting myself to Belfast! Will we all be ok being English or will we get some grief? And i like girls who don't take any nonsense! The more feisty the better! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Interesting talk about the traps. Ive seen so many high level people (James Lewellyn being one of them) say that to bring up a weak muscle the best way is to train stronger muscles less. I guess so the weaker muscle can get the extra recovery and be hit more? Traps are amazing, would look more in balance (not a negative post) if delts were thicker at the side if that makes sense? Struggling to express what i mean.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Interesting talk about the traps. Ive seen so many high level people (James Lewellyn being one of them) say that to bring up a weak muscle the best way is to train stronger muscles less. I guess so the weaker muscle can get the extra recovery and be hit more? Traps are amazing, would look more in balance (not a negative post) if delts were thicker at the side if that makes sense? Struggling to express what i mean.


Yep completely agree with this, theory that you only have so much recovery capacity. Obviously ped's increase this but like you said overpowering traps affect the look of shoulder width, not that Liam struggles with this as naturally extremely broad and has big pressing muscles so I don't think it affects him massively now.

They are a very strong body part though and would get enough stimulation from rowing moves so would still grow anyway. Down to Scott obviously and what they want to do though and what areas need bringing up. His back is very good in all areas tbf.

John meadows is another advocate of specialisation and varying volume on stronger to weaker body parts, one of the best coaches around ATM IMO not that this means much


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds good @Bad Alan

I do zero direct trap work at all and mine are not bad at all.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good @Bad Alan
> 
> I do zero direct trap work at all and mine are not bad at all.


ive never been one for shrugs, mine have come along with the other compound work, deadlift etc

but right now i have one shrug exercise once a week

12 reps + 3second peak pause

6 reps + 3 second peak pause, drop set 6 reps + 3 sec peaked pause


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good @Bad Alan
> 
> I do zero direct trap work at all and mine are not bad at all.


Mostly upper trap really that gets hit with shrugs and you row heavy sets so they will get hit more than adequately as more to them than that.

Like mark does the shrugs with a pause at the top are very good though and who doesn't love loading a bar up with 200kg+ and shrugging it


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Interesting talk about the traps. Ive seen so many high level people (James Lewellyn being one of them) say that to bring up a weak muscle the best way is to train stronger muscles less. I guess so the weaker muscle can get the extra recovery and be hit more? Traps are amazing, would look more in balance (not a negative post) if delts were thicker at the side if that makes sense? Struggling to express what i mean.


Yeah I know what you mean, I need to make sure my traps dont become overdeveloped which will then make other weaker parts look smaller.

I probably will drop shrugs soon. I do love them but as @Bad Alan said I dont need to do them really.

Went gym before and was a waste really. Got there and thought I'd do my high rep leg workout I usually do friday morning, but I was still sore from Tuesdays session, so wasn't a great session really.

Tomorrow i'll hit push routine 2 and then its Dan's wedding and think it'll be a belter and top last weeks!

Saturday is chill day and got a friend round to take care of me. She said she might even do my garden! Bonus!


----------



## NorthernSoul

So thats your 100th wedding or due this year, how many left? lol


----------



## Suprakill4

I have a wedding night do on Saturday but not particularly looking forward to it. Don't really enjoy that sort of atmosphere but prob end up having a great time and I'm definitely drinking, alot! Have fun at the wedding mate get use out of that suit!


----------



## Loveleelady

liam0810 said:


> Sounds like i'm getting myself to Belfast! Will we all be ok being English or will we get some grief? And i like girls who don't take any nonsense! The more feisty the better! :thumb:


naa you'll be grand just don't be billy big bollocks lols and you shudnt attract anymore than normal trouble...o god yea Belfast chicks for u defo


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> So thats your 100th wedding or due this year, how many left? lol


This is the 3rd wedding and I've got at least 3 left maybe 4 I think! Hopefully nobody next year gets married. Actually maybe I will ha!


----------



## liam0810

Loveleelady said:


> naa you'll be grand just don't be billy big bollocks lols and you shudnt attract anymore than normal trouble...o god yea Belfast chicks for u defo


Haha I won't be a billy big bollocks! Gonna have to get myself over there then and grab myself a Belfast bird


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> I have a wedding night do on Saturday but not particularly looking forward to it. Don't really enjoy that sort of atmosphere but prob end up having a great time and I'm definitely drinking, alot! Have fun at the wedding mate get use out of that suit!


You know what mate, some of the best nights out I've had have been ones I've not been looking forward to, so it could end up being a class night!

Yep gonna get use out of it! Only thing I think about these suits is that I'd of liked them taking them in a little more at the waist. Might have a word with the tailor and see if he'll sort it as can always be let out again.

Oh and with navy suit, brown or blue shoes?


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> You know what mate, some of the best nights out I've had have been ones I've not been looking forward to, so it could end up being a class night!
> 
> Yep gonna get use out of it! Only thing I think about these suits is that I'd of liked them taking them in a little more at the waist. Might have a word with the tailor and see if he'll sort it as can always be let out again.
> 
> Oh and with navy suit, brown or blue shoes?


Ill probably enjoy it if drunk mate.

and no idea on the shoes lol.


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> You know what mate, some of the best nights out I've had have been ones I've not been looking forward to, so it could end up being a class night!
> 
> Yep gonna get use out of it! Only thing I think about these suits is that I'd of liked them taking them in a little more at the waist. Might have a word with the tailor and see if he'll sort it as can always be let out again.
> 
> Oh and with navy suit, brown or blue shoes?


brown mate or youl look like blue man group


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> brown mate or youl look like blue man group


Wanted to wear brown but told off groom to wear black!

Just had to run into Zara to get a new shirt as mine had marks on the collar! Only bought it last week! So been running round like a blue ar$ed fly. Just getting to where dans getting married and its a beautiful place. Oh and got a quick snap so you can see my current condition



I'm feeling small!!


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Wanted to wear brown but told off groom to wear black!
> 
> Just had to run into Zara to get a new shirt as mine had marks on the collar! Only bought it last week! So been running round like a blue ar$ed fly. Just getting to where dans getting married and its a beautiful place. Oh and got a quick snap so you can see my current condition
> 
> View attachment 132489
> 
> 
> I'm feeling small!!


ha haa exact same changing rooms as my avatar mate, in zara at the metro centre though ha.

you most defonately dont look small mate and still look lean


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> ha haa exact same changing rooms as my avatar mate, in zara at the metro centre though ha.
> 
> you most defonately dont look small mate and still look lean


Haha they're decent arent they?!

Dan's wedding day was awesome. Was so happy to see my best mate marry Laura who is a belter. Started at 1pm on the champagne nice and civilised. The night ended at 5am with a cut to the back of my head and commando rolling down the corridor. At the time it seemed a good idea this morning the carpet burns to my face, arms and knees hurt!

First pic was when it was all normal. Then last pic is me in full retard mode
View attachment 132610


----------



## Keeks

Looks like you had a good time! :thumb:

I had to do a few errands today and pick up some air freshner......I was sold this 'Room Odorisor' but it smells a bit funny! :confused1:


----------



## Suprakill4

Glad you had a good day and night you crazy fcuk.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Looks like you had a good time! :thumb:
> 
> I had to do a few errands today and pick up some air freshner......I was sold this 'Room Odorisor' but it smells a bit funny! :confused1:
> 
> View attachment 132615


Hahahaha good girl! We were all on them again last night! We are like a massive bunch of gays haha


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Glad you had a good day and night you crazy fcuk.


Cheers pal! How was yours? You have a drink?


----------



## Milky

Oi bollox, when you want this stuff ?


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Looks like you had a good time! :thumb:
> 
> I had to do a few errands today and pick up some air freshner......I was sold this 'Room Odorisor' but it smells a bit funny! :confused1:
> 
> View attachment 132615


Haha that'll keep you entertained this evening  have a great night out!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Hahahaha good girl! We were all on them again last night! We are like a massive bunch of gays haha


Lmao you little junkies sat round like 14 yr olds giggling, can see it now!!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Hahahaha good girl! We were all on them again last night! We are like a massive bunch of gays haha


Lol, I'm not gay!!!! Ever since you mentioned them I've been wanting some, it's been years since I've had them though, so hope they're like I remember. :lol:



Bad Alan said:


> Haha that'll keep you entertained this evening  have a great night out!


Thanks! Yep, cant wait, pre-workout down the hatch, caffiene tabs at the ready and these bad boys, I'll be more wrecked than my drunken mates!


----------



## Suprakill4

It's tonight mate. Just avin glass wine before we go.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Oi bollox, when you want this stuff ?


Fcuk I keep forgetting! I'll come tomoz mate. Sorry!


----------



## liam0810

Morning campers! I didn't make it up this morning for cardio as was still catching up on sleep from the wedding. Trained back yesterday and wasn't a bad session although had to rush as was taking a break from work. Been mad busy last week at work and will be this week. Its been getting me down a little, along with a few other things, don't think being nearly 4 weeks into PCT helps either! Condition isnt great and skin has flared up on shoulders and a little on back. Expect condition to go as have been caning it at weekends plus cals have gone up so i'm not gonna stay ripped all the time. Anyway less moaning now!

Legs tonight as wanna swap round seeing as though its national chest day on a monday!


----------



## liam0810

Legs were destroyed! Young Danny actually said 'liam I think I'm gonna cry!" haha! Hes tweeted a pic of him lying in his bedroom saying he cant get up.

Leg press superset with hacks

340 x 10, 120 x 10

380 x 10, 130 x 10

420 x 10, 140 x 10

420 x 10, 150 x 10 and 5 partials

Lying leg curla superset with standing curls

50 x 8, 20 a side x 8

55 x 8, 20 x 8

60 x 8, 25 x 8

60 x 6, 25 x 7

Leg extensions

10 plates x 25 x 4

Weighted walking lunges

12kg dbs x 15

20 x 15

24 x 15

Calves superset

57.5kg Standing weighted calves 20 reps

Calves off step 20 reps

Calves off floor 20 reps

4 sets of above

Done!


----------



## C.Hill

Leg press superset with hack squat sounds evil! Especially with them weights! Nice one.


----------



## liam0810

C.Hill said:


> Leg press superset with hack squat sounds evil! Especially with them weights! Nice one.


It was mate and I loved it!


----------



## Queenie

Superset HEAVEN!!

I love the look of that...

... totally NOT going to try it though lol.

Hows bank hol plans coming along?


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Superset HEAVEN!!
> 
> I love the look of that...
> 
> ... totally NOT going to try it though lol.
> 
> Hows bank hol plans coming along?


Give it ago!

They're not at moment haha! Need to speak to Scott and William


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Give it ago!
> 
> They're not at moment haha! Need to speak to Scott and William


Um... yeah I might do! I'm kinda enjoying incorporating glutes into my leg sessions though - they have like triple supersets or something stupid lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Give it ago!
> 
> They're not at moment haha! Need to speak to Scott and William


Whenssssss this bank holiday? I forget!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Whenssssss this bank holiday? I forget!


Its when u all come to Brighton to party with Queenie 

2 weeks time I think


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Its when u all come to Brighton to party with Queenie
> 
> 2 weeks time I think


Don't need a bank holiday as an excuse for that but more than one day off in a row 

If that trip is being made dont want to hear any of this "I'm on a diet" nonsense, food and drink will be getting thrown about


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Its when u all come to Brighton to party with Queenie
> 
> 2 weeks time I think


You know what I love a night out round brighton! Its a class night out


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> You know what I love a night out round brighton! Its a class night out


I've never been, definately need to get this bank holiday booked off anyway they are always busy at work and I really cba staying in hearing stories of everyone's bank holiday weekend advantures


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I've never been, definately need to get this bank holiday booked off anyway they are always busy at work and I really cba staying in hearing stories of everyone's bank holiday weekend advantures


When is bank hol? End of month?


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Don't need a bank holiday as an excuse for that but more than one day off in a row
> 
> If that trip is being made dont want to hear any of this "I'm on a diet" nonsense, food and drink will be getting thrown about


Well... its my birthday the weekend of the 7th sept... im OFF DIET for that whole weekend.... im going to have ALL of the chocolate and ALL of the JD 



liam0810 said:


> You know what I love a night out round brighton! Its a class night out


Dooooo it!! You're both totally welcome for my birthday but I promise u that u will never see me in the same light again lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Well... its my birthday the weekend of the 7th sept... im OFF DIET for that whole weekend.... im going to have ALL of the chocolate and ALL of the JD
> 
> Dooooo it!! You're both totally welcome for my birthday but I promise u that u will never see me in the same light again lol.


Uhhhh oh chocolate and JD is bad news haha!

Big promise to make, high level of filth to attain that kind of lasting shock


----------



## liam0810

I'm well up for a night out in Brighton but won't be the 7th as I'll be getting twisted in Ibiza on another stag do!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Uhhhh oh chocolate and JD is bad news haha!
> 
> Big promise to make, high level of filth to attain that kind of lasting shock


X2. Queenie I don't think there is anything you can do to make me look at you in disgust or anything like that. Unless you sh1t in your hand and eat it. Then I will laugh and then look at you in disgust and also move away from you


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I'm well up for a night out in Brighton but won't be the 7th as I'll be getting twisted in Ibiza on another stag do!


The bank holiday weekend Saturday is the 24th August, Brighton or Manchester? 

I think I can attempt to not get too much fatter by then lol.


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> The bank holiday weekend Saturday is the 24th August, Brighton or Manchester?
> 
> I think I can attempt to not get too much fatter by then lol.


If you dont make it to Brighton bank holiday weekend and end up in Manchester, let me know as I'm out on the Sunday, but no drinking for me....maybe just a little bit of 'Room Odoriser' instead.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> If you dont make it to Brighton bank holiday weekend and end up in Manchester, let me know as I'm out on the Sunday, but no drinking for me....maybe just a little bit of 'Room Odoriser' instead.


Room odorisers and pre workouts, can't go wrong  just don't let Liam take a dhacks ultra burn or the buggar never shuts up lol


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> The bank holiday weekend Saturday is the 24th August, Brighton or Manchester?
> 
> I think I can attempt to not get too much fatter by then lol.


I could do Saturday after in manchester. I'd got my dates wrong as thought was end of August. We could do Brighton in September if I can get some money sorted!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> If you dont make it to Brighton bank holiday weekend and end up in Manchester, let me know as I'm out on the Sunday, but no drinking for me....maybe just a little bit of 'Room Odoriser' instead.


Keeks I might be out dependant on the Saturday as am out then with my friend all day!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Room odorisers and pre workouts, can't go wrong  just don't let Liam take a dhacks ultra burn or the buggar never shuts up lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Ear plugs then?!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Room odorisers and pre workouts, can't go wrong  just don't let Liam take a dhacks ultra burn or the buggar never shuts up lol


Hahaha this is true! I speak enough as it is but on these and vodka I'm ridiculous


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Keeks I might be out dependant on the Saturday as am out then with my friend all day!


Think we're going over in the afternoon for an all day session, will need a shed loads of stims for me to last all day AND night!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Ear plugs then?!


Hahaha its ace lol just sit back and enjoy his lovely voice  can get abit handsy though so watch yourself !


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> X2. Queenie I don't think there is anything you can do to make me look at you in disgust or anything like that. Unless you sh1t in your hand and eat it. Then I will laugh and then look at you in disgust and also move away from you


just generally i dont drink, so when i do, i drink like a fish... and make a fool of myself... but no poo play no no


----------



## Queenie

So.... what's the calendar of events?

bank hol - manc?

sept - brighton?

keeks are u in manc or brighton im confused?


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Hahaha its ace lol just sit back and enjoy his lovely voice  can get abit handsy though so watch yourself !


Im good at just not really listening and nodding, so I'd be ok. 



RXQueenie said:


> So.... what's the calendar of events?
> 
> bank hol - manc?
> 
> sept - brighton?
> 
> keeks are u in manc or brighton im confused?


Lol Im in Manc on bank holiday Sunday.


----------



## Queenie

Keeks said:


> Lol Im in Manc on bank holiday Sunday.


ok im with you now  carry on!


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> just generally i dont drink, so when i do, i drink like a fish... and make a fool of myself... but no poo play no no


Don't worry about making a fool of yourself when drunk as I do a lot of the time!


----------



## liam0810

I won't be out bank hol weekend. Well I will but plans been sorted ages I got mixed up with dates so apologise for that. But am defo up for Brighton in September


----------



## Bad Alan

@Keeks @RXQueenie @liam0810

Just tell me where to bloody turn up and when ill be there lol


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> @Keeks @RXQueenie @liam0810
> 
> Just tell me where to bloody turn up and when ill be there lol


You're coming to my birthday!! Make an old lady very happy lol


----------



## liam0810

20th September?


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> 20th September?


That's good with me!


----------



## liam0810

Chest is very sore after last nights session which means a good session! Danny the young lad tweeted me saying "what have u done to me? My legs are so sore it hurts Lyin on them in bed I can't get up!" and "Trained legs 2 days ago, I thought yesterday was bad, but the pain I'm in today is ****ed! Hobbling about the house like a gayboy" haha think my job was done. Told him we've got legs again saturday! He won't turn up!

Chest was:

Incline press rest paused

120 x 4,2

130 x 3,3

130 x 3,3 4 partials

Dips - couldnt use weight belt as some cnut has lost the clip for it!

BW x 20 x 3

Seated press

100 x 15

120 x 12

130 x 8 partials 8

Pec dec

15 plates x 12

17 plates x 10

18 plates x 8, 3 partials, triple dropsets 12x8, 8 x 8, 4 x 15

Flat DB flyes superset with push ups

25 x 12 BW x 12

25 x 11 BW x 9

25 x 11 BW x 7

Rope triceps

10 plates x 15

12 x 12

13 x 10, 15 x 8, 18 x 4

one arm cable tricep

6 plates x 20 x 3

Done!

Today is rest day but going doing half hours cardio, abs and calves. Then got a friend later for a bit of food. Supposed to be out with another girl tonight, she's fit but there's more life in a corpse!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Chest is very sore after last nights session which means a good session! Danny the young lad tweeted me saying "what have u done to me? My legs are so sore it hurts Lyin on them in bed I can't get up!" and "Trained legs 2 days ago, I thought yesterday was bad, but the pain I'm in today is ****ed! Hobbling about the house like a gayboy" haha think my job was done. Told him we've got legs again saturday! He won't turn up!
> 
> Chest was:
> 
> Incline press rest paused
> 
> 120 x 4,2
> 
> 130 x 3,3
> 
> 130 x 3,3 4 partials
> 
> Dips - couldnt use weight belt as some cnut has lost the clip for it!
> 
> BW x 20 x 3
> 
> Seated press
> 
> 100 x 15
> 
> 120 x 12
> 
> 130 x 8 partials 8
> 
> Pec dec
> 
> 15 plates x 12
> 
> 17 plates x 10
> 
> 18 plates x 8, 3 partials, triple dropsets 12x8, 8 x 8, 4 x 15
> 
> Flat DB flyes superset with push ups
> 
> 25 x 12 BW x 12
> 
> 25 x 11 BW x 9
> 
> 25 x 11 BW x 7
> 
> Rope triceps
> 
> 10 plates x 15
> 
> 12 x 12
> 
> 13 x 10, 15 x 8, 18 x 4
> 
> one arm cable tricep
> 
> 6 plates x 20 x 3
> 
> Done!
> 
> Today is rest day but going doing half hours cardio, abs and calves. Then got a friend later for a bit of food. Supposed to be out with another girl tonight, she's fit but there's more life in a corpse!


It's those bloody rest pause sets with the soreness mines rinsed too!

More life in a corpse banter or bedroom wise? Banter wise can be tolerated


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> It's those bloody rest pause sets with the soreness mines rinsed too!
> 
> More life in a corpse banter or bedroom wise? Banter wise can be tolerated


banter wise mate. She is a nice looking girl but jesus there's no craic with her!


----------



## liam0810

Had a lie in today as was knackered. Feeling cranky! Will throw in cardio tonight after back.

Heres a weird one, I've not stopped itching for nearly 2 weeks. Like itchy everywhere. No rash or anything just itchy! Nothing in diet has changed and not changed washing powder. It's getting right on my t1ts now! Any ideas?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Had a lie in today as was knackered. Feeling cranky! Will throw in cardio tonight after back.
> 
> Heres a weird one, I've not stopped itching for nearly 2 weeks. Like itchy everywhere. No rash or anything just itchy! Nothing in diet has changed and not changed washing powder. It's getting right on my t1ts now! Any ideas?


Aids!

Only kidding, under or over active thyroid can cause skin itching without rash as can certain liver problems. Being that your on no gear wouldn't put it as liver, when you get your bloods done in next couple of weeks get them to check thyroid hormones too?

Maybe none of the above and your just a sweaty ****er in this heat not showering enough, don't use shower gel every time you shower if you have them multiple times a day as can dry skin out 

Is it bad or just noticeable?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Aids!
> 
> Only kidding, under or over active thyroid can cause skin itching without rash as can certain liver problems. Being that your on no gear wouldn't put it as liver, when you get your bloods done in next couple of weeks get them to check thyroid hormones too?
> 
> Maybe none of the above and your just a sweaty ****er in this heat not showering enough, don't use shower gel every time you shower if you have them multiple times a day as can dry skin out
> 
> Is it bad or just noticeable?


Im constantly itching! It's weird as its not in the same place all the time.

Will get my thyroid checked. I read it could be liver issues and then was worrying after using orals through prep and then some heavy sessions if I've done damage!

Ill leave shower gel that I've been using and might get an antihistamine see if that helps.


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Had a lie in today as was knackered. Feeling cranky! Will throw in cardio tonight after back.
> 
> Heres a weird one, I've not stopped itching for nearly 2 weeks. Like itchy everywhere. No rash or anything just itchy! Nothing in diet has changed and not changed washing powder. It's getting right on my t1ts now! Any ideas?


fleas from all those rotting birds pal!!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Girl with no banter :huh: sounds annoying

If it's annoying/paninful/stressful itching affecting sleep and everything look up scabies lol, ashamed to mention it myself but boy was i glad when i got that lotion after 3rd time visit to the doctor. Infact the Doc was braindead, it was the pharmacist next door who told me what it was and the doctor was like "oooohhhh yeahhhh".


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> fleas from all those rotting birds pal!!


there is a high chance of this! haha! Actually frenchie has been hospital today coz she's been bitten when in Hyde Park and has been itching ever since and her legs swelled up today! Don't think its related though as don't remember being bit!



Juic3Up said:


> Girl with no banter :huh: sounds annoying
> 
> If it's annoying/paninful/stressful itching affecting sleep and everything look up scabies lol, ashamed to mention it myself but boy was i glad when i got that lotion after 3rd time visit to the doctor. Infact the Doc was braindead, it was the pharmacist next door who told me what it was and the doctor was like "oooohhhh yeahhhh".


I was asked in Boots before about scabies and if i had any black dots on my skin but i don't. Got some antihistamines now, i'm not as itchy as i have been but still itching. its not painful or stressfull its just itchy. Sleeps fine though. Will see how i am on Sunday and if its still bad i'll go docs monday morning.


----------



## liam0810

back done last night and did:

rack chins 100 reps as quick as i could.

about 8 sets. proper fcuked me!

Pulldowns Quadruple drop sets

16 plates x 8, 13 x 6, 10 x 7, 7 x 12

18 x 6, 15 x 5, 11 x 7, 9 x 8

stack x 5, 16 x 4, 12 x 7, 8 x 15

stack x 4, 17 x 5, 13 x 6, 10 x 8

Rope hammers

stack x 8 x 3 last set i drop setted

21's

35 x 21 x 3

done!

This morning i did legs fasted

leg press

120 x 100 reps x 2

leg extensions

55 x 20 x 5 (30 secs rest between sets)

Seated leg curls

35 x 100

Walking lunges with 20kg plates in hands

15 each leg x 3

25 mins incline on treadmill. Should of done HIIT on bike but i was nearly throwing up!

Tomorrow i'm gonna train calves, forearms and abs in the morning and then shoulders & chest in afternoon. Also working at the gym tomorrow for a few hours, training some of the young lads and the new members in there. Cooked a beef brisket in the slow cooker last night so have all the food ready for tomoz as gonna low carb tomorrow as i'm out again with my mate. Won't be getting too leathered as have a new victim lined up for tomorrow night so need to make sure i put in a decent performance haha!


----------



## Sambuca

enjoy ^^


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> enjoy ^^


Ta mate!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Had a lie in today as was knackered. Feeling cranky! Will throw in cardio tonight after back.
> 
> Heres a weird one, I've not stopped itching for nearly 2 weeks. Like itchy everywhere. No rash or anything just itchy! Nothing in diet has changed and not changed washing powder. It's getting right on my t1ts now! Any ideas?


Gay and girly I know, but do you moisturise, cos if your skin's slightly dry, may not look it or anything, but that can cause itchiness. Johnsons do a moisturiser with added baby oil, really soft and gentle for your skin, but works well for dry skin, along with un-fragranced soap/shower gel, may help.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Gay and girly I know, but do you moisturise, cos if your skin's slightly dry, may not look it or anything, but that can cause itchiness. Johnsons do a moisturiser with added baby oil, really soft and gentle for your skin, but works well for dry skin, along with un-fragranced soap/shower gel, may help.


keeks i love a bit of cocoa butter so use that alot. I'm pretty positive that its my fabric softener as i'm not that itchy today and am wearing trousers i had dry cleaned and shirt my mum washed!

Cheers though keeks you lovely lovely woman!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Gay and girly I know, but do you moisturise, cos if your skin's slightly dry, may not look it or anything, but that can cause itchiness. Johnsons do a moisturiser with added baby oil, really soft and gentle for your skin, but works well for dry skin, along with un-fragranced soap/shower gel, may help.


Did you seriously just ask DOES LIAM MOISTURISE......LIAM KEIGHER?!?!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Did you seriously just ask DOES LIAM MOISTURISE......LIAM KEIGHER?!?!


 :lol: I love his choice of moisturiser! :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :lol: I love his choice of moisturiser! :lol:


Palmers cocoa butter is the only way to moisturise


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Palmers cocoa butter is the only way to moisturise


Its nice but cant use it during prep, I just end up wanting to lick myself, smells too sweet. That Johnsons stuff with the baby oil is sooo nice, makes your skin really soft but not oily or anything and smells nice too.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Its nice but cant use it during prep, I just end up wanting to lick myself, smells too sweet. That Johnsons stuff with the baby oil is sooo nice, makes your skin really soft but not oily or anything and smells nice too.


Haha you're so right! It does make you hungry 

The strawberry and vanilla "source" shower gel has the same effect too!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Haha you're so right! It does make you hungry
> 
> The strawberry and vanilla "source" shower gel has the same effect too!


Oh that's well nice, but again, can not be used right now!!!  Cant risk trying to eat shower gel, it might smell nice but I bet it doesn't taste that nice.


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> keeks i love a bit of cocoa butter so use that alot. I'm pretty positive that its my fabric softener as i'm not that itchy today and am wearing trousers i had dry cleaned and shirt my mum washed!
> 
> Cheers though keeks you lovely lovely woman!


Can't believe what I'm reading and your supposed to be northern!

There was a time I used Clinique products, now it's a bar of soap, a tube of e45 and some cheap disposable razors that's my skin care product range!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Did you seriously just ask DOES LIAM MOISTURISE......LIAM KEIGHER?!?!


Hahaha what a silly question!!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Haha you're so right! It does make you hungry
> 
> The strawberry and vanilla "source" shower gel has the same effect too!


It's all about the strawberry and vanilla source!

@Keeks this stuff got me through prep. Although I also had fudge hair wax and everytime I used to buy it I had to taste it just in case haha!


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> Can't believe what I'm reading and your supposed to be northern!
> 
> There was a time I used Clinique products, now it's a bar of soap, a tube of e45 and some cheap disposable razors that's my skin care product range!


I am northern but I'm smell amazing and feel so soft!

And your skin care regime sounds like your in prison haha!


----------



## J4MES

Hi mate,

Got 2 questions for you, one for myself and one for a mate.

I've never cycled before and want to cut up but run a real simple cycle. Would you say test prop with clen /t3 be any good?

Also I have a mate on ass, just finishe cycle, not done PCT and has no sex drive what so ever, any advice?


----------



## Suprakill4

Wow that high rep leg routine looks fcuming killer mate. Jesus. I've got legs tomorrow and feel sick thinkin about it!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> It's all about the strawberry and vanilla source!
> 
> @Keeks this stuff got me through prep. Although I also had fudge hair wax and everytime I used to buy it I had to taste it just in case haha!


Ha ha, you must be more hardcore than me, really cant handle the stuff during prep, definate no-no.



liam0810 said:


> I am northern but I'm smell amazing and feel so soft!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Wow that high rep leg routine looks fcuming killer mate. Jesus. I've got legs tomorrow and feel sick thinkin about it!


I loved it mate! I'm loving hitting legs twice a week. And other body parts twice a week to.

Just off to drop my car to get serviced then first gym session at 11 and 2nd at 3


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I loved it mate! I'm loving hitting legs twice a week. And other body parts twice a week to.
> 
> Just off to drop my car to get serviced then first gym session at 11 and 2nd at 3


Have a good one mate, enjoy the sessions! :beer:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Have a good one mate, enjoy the sessions! :beer:


You to mate. How's things anyway?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> You to mate. How's things anyway?


You know me mate, usual :lol:

Plodding along


----------



## sxbarnes

No squats on this twice leg session then liam?


----------



## Maved

Can i just ask how often your doing LISS cardio a week mate ?


----------



## liam0810

sxbarnes said:


> No squats on this twice leg session then liam?


No mate just on the first session which is the heavy one. I dont think I could physically do squats for 100 reps non stop even with just body weight!


----------



## liam0810

Maved said:


> Can i just ask how often your doing LISS cardio a week mate ?


I'm doing it every morning mate. Well should be but missed Saturdays and might miss tomorrow's. but if i miss a session I up the next few days by 10 mins each


----------



## Maved

liam0810 said:


> I'm doing it every morning mate. Well should be but missed Saturdays and might miss tomorrow's. but if i miss a session I up the next few days by 10 mins each


hardcore that, so youre in the gym two times a day ?

guess im going to have to step things up

going to give this a try from tomorrow onwards, guess you really got to put that extra time in if you want to be that ripped eh


----------



## sxbarnes

liam0810 said:


> No mate just on the first session which is the heavy one. I dont think I could physically do squats for 100 reps non stop even with just body weight!


Neither could I. Haha. Didn't spot it on the first one, but knew they must be in there somewhere : )


----------



## liam0810

Maved said:


> hardcore that, so youre in the gym two times a day ?
> 
> guess im going to have to step things up
> 
> going to give this a try from tomorrow onwards, guess you really got to put that extra time in if you want to be that ripped eh


It is mate. its what sets apart the people who are lean and those who are ripped. Got to put the extra time and effort in pal! I'm missing my rippedness!



sxbarnes said:


> Neither could I. Haha. Didn't spot it on the first one, but knew they must be in there somewhere : )


I did hacks instead of BB squats mate but tonight i think i'm gonna go back to BB squats and might throw in 3 sets of partial hacks instead


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> It is mate. its what sets apart the people who are lean and those who are ripped. Got to put the extra time and effort in pal! I'm missing my rippedness!
> 
> I did hacks instead of BB squats mate but tonight i think i'm gonna go back to BB squats and might throw in 3 sets of partial hacks instead


I need to get back on the cardio tommorow like, I typed 'full movie' into YouTube like you said, but on the iPad all i could find was a Pokemon movie so I watched that instead haha


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> I need to get back on the cardio tommorow like, I typed 'full movie' into YouTube like you said, but on the iPad all i could find was a Pokemon movie so I watched that instead haha



























http://www.youtube.com/user/HellWarrior118?feature=watch


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/HellWarrior118?feature=watch


what do you watch them on? "the content owner has not made this video available on mobiles" just trying on my iphone, this will probably apply to the ipad too.

Apple are stingey with there youtube access


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

marknorthumbria said:


> what do you watch them on? "the content owner has not made this video available on mobiles" just trying on my iphone, this will probably apply to the ipad too.
> 
> Apple are stingey with there youtube access


iv found this, loads ov vids dont play on my ipad, always get the 'the owner has not made this avail' blah blah, but that only when browsing youtube through google chrome, to get around this i hold my finger down on the vid and choose to open it in an 'incognito tab' and the same vid will work fine, or play it through the youtube app


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> what do you watch them on? "the content owner has not made this video available on mobiles" just trying on my iphone, this will probably apply to the ipad too.
> 
> Apple are stingey with there youtube access


You know what mate I looked on comp. have a look at these off iPhone


----------



## C.Hill

Better than blockbuster this!


----------



## liam0810

C.Hill said:


> Better than blockbuster this!


I'll throw a few more up. i've watched loads on youtube over the last few months but am now watching Breaking Bad so not looked for any for ages on there.

So i've been offered a butler in the buff job on Oct 10th, 125quid for 3 hours work. Now i feel like i look a bag of sh1t at moment so i'm thinking of doing 3 or 4 weeks keto for it. I think 2 weeks would be enough to get abs popping again but i go Marbs end of Sept so could do with being in a little decent shape then! Took pics this morning and sent to scott who said i'd smash it in that time and i look decent, think he's just being nice. I would put the pics up but just changed my phone 20 mins ago and its restoring it so think i might of lost the pics.

Plan is that i said to Scott was if bloods are right, jump back on mid sept which would be 10 weeks off. Obviously this is if bloods come back ok which i'm going for next week. I do feel a bit better, as in horn is decent and i'm not as much of a girl! So start mid sept do 4 weeks keto which would take me upto the butler in the buff and then hit it hard with the gaining! Keep gaining but keep it leaner than this year and then start prep in July for the UKBFF qualifier in leeds in Sept 2014 which me and William (@bad alan) are doing together! I'm thinking 12 weeks will be plenty of time as we won't have to deplete me as much to hit under 80kg like this year.

And on to training last night. it was legs and i did the following:

Leg press/DB lunge super set

340 x 10, 24kg's x 15

400 x 10, 24kg's x 15 x 3

was fcuked already!

Sumo press / seated leg curl

240 x 10, 70 x 10

260 x 10, 75 x 10

260 x 10, 80 x 10

260 x 10, 85 x 6, dropset 50 x 8

BB Squats

100 x 10

120 x 10

140 x 8

Leg extensions FST7

80 x 10 x 7

Calves

Toe press 100 x 20, raises on step BW x 20, flat on floor raises BW x 20 (no rest between sets) x 5

20 mins on treadmill

Legs are feeling it this morning and my ar$e is in bits!


----------



## Keeks

Butler in the buff, you gonna get mobbed!!!! :lol:


----------



## ditz

How do you go about getting your bloods done out of interest mate?

Private I'm guessing?


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Butler in the buff, you gonna get mobbed!!!! :lol:


hahaha lets hope so!



ditz said:


> How do you go about getting your bloods done out of interest mate?
> 
> Private I'm guessing?


There's a place in manchester called The Pump Clinic where they do it. Its all confidential and free.


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> I'll throw a few more up. i've watched loads on youtube over the last few months but am now watching Breaking Bad so not looked for any for ages on there.
> 
> So i've been offered a butler in the buff job on Oct 10th, 125quid for 3 hours work. Now i feel like i look a bag of sh1t at moment so i'm thinking of doing 3 or 4 weeks keto for it. I think 2 weeks would be enough to get abs popping again but i go Marbs end of Sept so could do with being in a little decent shape then! Took pics this morning and sent to scott who said i'd smash it in that time and i look decent, think he's just being nice. I would put the pics up but just changed my phone 20 mins ago and its restoring it so think i might of lost the pics.
> 
> Plan is that i said to Scott was if bloods are right, jump back on mid sept which would be 10 weeks off. Obviously this is if bloods come back ok which i'm going for next week. I do feel a bit better, as in horn is decent and i'm not as much of a girl! So start mid sept do 4 weeks keto which would take me upto the butler in the buff and then hit it hard with the gaining! Keep gaining but keep it leaner than this year and then start prep in July for the UKBFF qualifier in leeds in Sept 2014 which me and William (@bad alan) are doing together! I'm thinking 12 weeks will be plenty of time as we won't have to deplete me as much to hit under 80kg like this year.
> 
> And on to training last night. it was legs and i did the following:
> 
> Leg press/DB lunge super set
> 
> 340 x 10, 24kg's x 15
> 
> 400 x 10, 24kg's x 15 x 3
> 
> was fcuked already!
> 
> Sumo press / seated leg curl
> 
> 240 x 10, 70 x 10
> 
> 260 x 10, 75 x 10
> 
> 260 x 10, 80 x 10
> 
> 260 x 10, 85 x 6, dropset 50 x 8
> 
> BB Squats
> 
> 100 x 10
> 
> 120 x 10
> 
> 140 x 8
> 
> Leg extensions FST7
> 
> 80 x 10 x 7
> 
> Calves
> 
> Toe press 100 x 20, raises on step BW x 20, flat on floor raises BW x 20 (no rest between sets) x 5
> 
> 20 mins on treadmill
> 
> Legs are feeling it this morning and my ar$e is in bits!


i turned down butlering mate haha, i decided my dignity was worth more than £40 a hour dreamboyz offered,

im tempted to re-consider soon though as im skint hahaha


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> i turned down butlering mate haha, i decided my dignity was worth more than £40 a hour dreamboyz offered,
> 
> im tempted to re-consider soon though as im skint hahaha


Mate i've stood on stage covered in fake tan with a pair of budgies on next to other men showing off our muscles. My dignity went on that day!


----------



## Keeks

Were you a boy scout.......cos be prepared!!!! My mates had one at a hen do the other week, poor lad looked petrified backed into a corner by loads of drunken girls. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Mate i've stood on stage covered in fake tan with a pair of budgies on next to other men showing off our muscles. My dignity went on that day!


Not to mention letting us rub you in oil whilst watching you "pump" up


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Not to mention letting us rub you in oil whilst watching you "pump" up


Oh dear lord!! I need a smiley face doing a face palm right now! I just cant find the right smiley to go with the above sentence.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Oh dear lord!! I need a smiley face doing a face palm right now! I just cant find the right smiley to go with the above sentence.


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> View attachment 133554


 :lol: :lol: :lol: You bugggger, I actually burst out laughing at work then, in a very quiet office!!!!!!

Is that the face you were pulling when you were rubbing oil into him?


----------



## ditz

liam0810 said:


> hahaha lets hope so!
> 
> There's a place in manchester called The Pump Clinic where they do it. Its all confidential and free.


Oh really!? Reckon I could send them a bag of blood :lol:

Will probably be cheaper going to Manchester for the day then paying one of the places in London!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Were you a boy scout.......cos be prepared!!!! My mates had one at a hen do the other week, poor lad looked petrified backed into a corner by loads of drunken girls. Enjoy!!!!


Keeks that sounds like my kind of heaven. Well as long as they're size 10 and under haha!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Not to mention letting us rub you in oil whilst watching you "pump" up


That was my favourite part of the day!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: You bugggger, I actually burst out laughing at work then, in a very quiet office!!!!!!
> 
> Is that the face you were pulling when you were rubbing oil into him?


Haha that's my special face, you've got earn seeing that one


----------



## liam0810

ditz said:


> Oh really!? Reckon I could send them a bag of blood :lol:
> 
> Will probably be cheaper going to Manchester for the day then paying one of the places in London!


Mate ring your local needle exchange and ask if they do it. Some do or they know of somewhere


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Keeks that sounds like my kind of heaven. Well as long as they're size 10 and under haha!


 mg: I was gonna say you can't say that, but let's hope they are as they might really damage you otherwise.



Bad Alan said:


> Haha that's my special face, you've got earn seeing that one


That's an ace special face!  I keep my special face for special occasions.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> mg: I was gonna say you can't say that, but let's hope they are as they might really damage you otherwise.
> 
> That's an ace special face!  I keep my special face for special occasions.


Haha I can say that! It's my rules, size 10 and under or I'm not coming in! Special exceptions can be made though!

Here's a special face just for today


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Haha I can say that! It's my rules, size 10 and under or I'm not coming in! Special exceptions can be made though!
> 
> Here's a special face just for today
> 
> View attachment 133555


 :lol: Now you would get mobbed by saying that to a load of drunken girls, and possibly kicked at the same time! :lol:

Another ace special face!!! :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Didnt get to train last night as got stitched right up by my boss! he rang me at 4 and said to just go home and ring him when i get there to help him with a price for a warehouse in Colchester. So got home rang him and then was on a conference call with him and the client. 2 hours in my boss makes his excuses and fcuks off to leave me to sort it! 4 hours i was on the phone! Got off the phone at 8.15 so no chance of getting to the gym!

Tonight will be push session 1 and will train tomorrow as it should be my rest day.


----------



## liam0810

Chest smashed!

Smith Close grip press drop set

130 x 4,3

140 x 3,2 took off 20 and 4 more rep

140 x 2, 1, took off 20 and 5 reps, dropped 40 and 6 more reps

Seated press

100 x 10

110 x 10

110 x 9

Flat db press

50 x 6 dropset 42 x 4

50 x 5 ds 42 x 3

Cables 10 reps up by 1 plate 10 reps and so on

100 x 2

Pec dec as above

Rope triceps

16plates x 10 x 3

Home now cooking and chilling. Tomorrow is pull session number 1. Enjoying training at the moment!


----------



## liam0810

So last night the greatest thing in the world happened to me. I was given my own set of keys for the gym And can now train whenever I want! Amazing!

Also trained back last night was all pretty much same as last week. Managed 100 reps on pull ups quicker and did 21's 5kg heavier than last week.

Tonight is shoulders after doing high rep legs this morning. Leg press weight was upped to 160 but only did 1 set instead of 2 then up weight by 20 and did 100 partials. Followed by 100 leg ext and 100 leg curls. 10 mins hiit on bike and I was toast!

Working in the gym tomorrow and I think Sunday till 4 and then off into town. It's Gay pride in manchester this weekend so I'm tempted to go and camp it up! Might be some decent *** hags about!


----------



## Milky

On the plane Monday am mate....


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> So last night the greatest thing in the world happened to me. I was given my own set of keys for the gym And can now train whenever I want! Amazing!
> 
> Also trained back last night was all pretty much same as last week. Managed 100 reps on pull ups quicker and did 21's 5kg heavier than last week.
> 
> Tonight is shoulders after doing high rep legs this morning. Leg press weight was upped to 160 but only did 1 set instead of 2 then up weight by 20 and did 100 partials. Followed by 100 leg ext and 100 leg curls. 10 mins hiit on bike and I was toast!
> 
> Working in the gym tomorrow and I think Sunday till 4 and then off into town. It's Gay pride in manchester this weekend so I'm tempted to go and camp it up! Might be some decent *** hags about!


Get your ultimate warrior outfit on you'll go down a treat


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> On the plane Monday am mate....


Ok mate. You about tomorrow morning or you working?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Get your ultimate warrior outfit on you'll go down a treat


Literally go down a treat! Haha! Nope my pink hot pants will not be worn, although I have got a nice flowery top for Sunday. It should be a good laugh and not been out with the two lads I'm out with before, heard both do well on nights out so ill just pick up the scraps and weak zebras!


----------



## LittleChris

Fantastic change over the months and great condition for the show. Subbed up!


----------



## liam0810

LittleChris said:


> Fantastic change over the months and great condition for the show. Subbed up!


Cheers chris. Are you competing this year? Or have you?

I've got a lot of work ahead of me the next 12 months to make sure I hold my own I the u90's especially against my arch nemesis @Bad Alan!


----------



## LittleChris

liam0810 said:


> Cheers chris. Are you competing this year? Or have you?
> 
> I've got a lot of work ahead of me the next 12 months to make sure I hold my own I the u90's especially against my arch nemesis @Bad Alan!


Yep, 5 weeks today to NABBA England Novice, then 4 weeks to Inter U90kg Leamington Spa, then either British Finals or NABBA UK depending on results.

Ah good bit of rivalry makes it all the more interesting!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Cheers chris. Are you competing this year? Or have you?
> 
> I've got a lot of work ahead of me the next 12 months to make sure I hold my own I the u90's especially against my arch nemesis @Bad Alan!


Haha it'll be really cool to stand in a lineup with you sugar 

Chris has a journal in competitive section mate, check it out sick physique.

On it tonight?


----------



## Bad Alan

LittleChris said:


> Yep, 5 weeks today to NABBA England Novice, then 4 weeks to Inter U90kg Leamington Spa, then either British Finals or NABBA UK depending on results.
> 
> Ah good bit of rivalry makes it all the more interesting!


That's cool both your later shows near me pal, will definitely have a trip over to whichever your doing. Finals I will be going anyway and nabba uk Keeks is doing so was going too!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> That's cool both your later shows near me pal, will definitely have a trip over to whichever your doing. Finals I will be going anyway and nabba uk Keeks is doing so was going too!


British finals and Nabba UK show is same weekend, UK show is on the Sunday. That's c4ppy timing both on the same weekend.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Haha it'll be really cool to stand in a lineup with you sugar
> 
> Chris has a journal in competitive section mate, check it out sick physique.
> 
> On it tonight?


Yes mate I got on it last night! It was gay pride so obviously I camped it up hahahha! No hangover again and I woke up on my front room floor at 5am!

Few pics of the beauts I found 

Found out that gay village is full of birds! Ended up with a fit blonde from Leeds.

Belting night and just funny!


----------



## liam0810

@Bad Alan are you going Leeds show? Lad at my gym is supposed to be competing. Nowhere near ready, don't think he's been doing what he should!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> @Bad Alan are you going Leeds show? Lad at my gym is supposed to be competing. Nowhere near ready, don't think he's been doing what he should!


Yes mate definately! Haven't double checked date yet, think Scott maybe coming up for it too. Get yourself over and we can train first thing then eat and go show?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yes mate definately! Haven't double checked date yet, think Scott maybe coming up for it too. Get yourself over and we can train first thing then eat and go show?


Yep ill be there mate.

Scott just text saying his UFC client fights in manchester in November and we should all go. I'm up for it.

Oh and thought I'd whore this vid I've found. Forgot about it


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yep ill be there mate.
> 
> Scott just text saying his UFC client fights in manchester in November and we should all go. I'm up for it.
> 
> Oh and thought I'd whore this vid I've found. Forgot about it


Cool on UFC and Leeds with me!

Leeeeeean Cnut!

That blonde looks stunning btw get "she" showed you a trick or two


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Cool on UFC and Leeds with me!
> 
> Leeeeeean Cnut!
> 
> That blonde looks stunning btw get "she" showed you a trick or two


Yep she looked like Gerard depardieu 

Sound! I've missed your smiling face!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yep she looked like Gerard depardieu
> View attachment 134134
> 
> 
> Sound! I've missed your smiling face!


Haha cheeky boy


----------



## liam0810

Not updated this much this week as to be honest trainings been awful! My lower back, like top of my left glute is in bits so I've found pressing hard and legs today was rubbish! I started on squats ATG worked up to 160 x 5 but was in pain with it, did a triple dropset. Next was single leg press and just stopped after first rep coz of the pain. Did 3 sets of db lunges and then tried leg extensions but failed miserably!

Shoulders tomorrow and gonna dose up on painkillers before hand and smash it!

Week tomorrow I'm in Ibiza then come back and do 5 weeks cut as a primer before a big blast!

I'm gonna leave gear for till blast but might do a weeks DNP and run clen throughout the cut/primer.


----------



## liam0810

Got my bloods back and have recovered well it appears. he is sending me the results in the post so can't post all the actual numbers but can say

Kidney function - good

Cholesterol - good

Thyroid - good

liver - good

LH & FSH - high but he said this is from the clomid as i only stopped it day before bloods

Estrogen - fine

Test - just under range at 8.7

Prolactin - good

I'm quite happy with that as i blast and cruised for nearly 9 months and the last 16 weeks of my course was prep so was on constantly. i'm going to get some vit D and Boron to boost my test hopefully. booked in again for start of october and if everything is improving then i'll be back on 2nd week of october


----------



## liam0810

Trained chest yesterday and best session I've had in a few weeks

Incline DB press

45 x 10

57.5 x 6

50 x 6 drop set 40 x 6

Seated press

100 x 11

120 x 10

130 x 9 partials x 8

BW dips

60 reps as quick as poss

Cables

10 reps high, 10 reps low, 10 reps bent over x 4

Last set managed 30 reps bent over

Close grip seated

15 plates x 10

16 x 9

17 x 6

Legs tonight and got a young lad to train with me. He's only 17 but he trained well. By the end he said he was in agony and I guarantee he's gonna be in bits for days to come!

Leg press superset hacks

300 x 10, 100 x 10

380 x 10, 110 x 10

400 x 10, 120 x 10

450 x 6 15 partials. 130 x 8, 10 partials

Lying leg curls superset seated plate loaded curls

50 x 10, 20 x 10

55 x 10, 30 x 10

60 x 8, 35 x 10

Leg extensions FST7

15 plates x 10 x 7

Walking lunges

20kgs x 15

24kgs x 15

24kgs x 15

Done!

On couch now and legs are cramping. I threw up half way through leg extensions so a good session!

Tomorrow is back and bi's then ill do delta and tris Friday morning before I jet off to Ibiza for 4 days!


----------



## Bad Alan

Take me with you in your suitcase to beeeeefa


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Take me with you in your suitcase to beeeeefa


Haha mate you should get a last minute flight! It's gonna be messy! Looking at 10 days in Thailand in January now! Can go there see a bit of paradise and stock up on gear!


----------



## liam0810

Oh and the young lad was in today and said he couldn't even climb the ladder at work today coz his legs are that sore! They'll be worse tomorrow!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning sexy :wub:

Did you bum that lad at work, should have


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Morning sexy :wub:
> 
> Did you bum that lad at work, should have


Na mate he wasn't pretty enough!

Off to Ibiza now. See you in a few days fcukers!


----------



## liam0810

So i am finally back in the land of the living after one of the best weekends of my life in ibiza last week. 4 days of no sleep. no eating, lots of booze and lots of raving. I lost a lot of weight becuase at one point i didn't eat from 4pm friday till midday and then only had 3 more meals till i flew home tuesday! think i had 7 hours sleep all weekend and decided on the last night that it would be a great idea to pull a rep and end up in Eden with her till 7 and had to be up at 8, so as you might guess i was fcuked on the plane and it took till today to start feeling human again!

I'm flat out broke after this summer, with prep, the show, stag do's, weddings etc it has left me financially fcuked and also not in the greatest of shapes, but it was well worth it. I've had probably the best few months of my life and that's priceless in my eyes.

BUT - its time to get "operation beat @Bad Alan @CJ" in to gear. Scott is sorting diet, i'm ordering my gear and its time to grow! Head is well and truly back in it now! Those two are both looking huge and i'm looking like i've just been on an Oxfam advert!

I'm going to enjoy trying to catch them up and i'm going to enjoy even more being on stage with both of them, especially Will as we are good mates.

Anyway once i have my plans through from Scott i'll be writing more on here. Time to get my head down and grow! Oh and don't worry they'll be dirty stories in here still about birds!


----------



## Bad Alan

Haha it was an interesting few days I bet mate 

Attitude seems back in right place and time to get hoooooooge next year will be mint, be great doing same class hopefully. Lots of hard workouts to come, make them all count


----------



## Queenie

Welcome back Liam 

You'll most likely do a grand job of reaching your goals now you've had a MASSIVE summer blow out!!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Haha it was an interesting few days I bet mate
> 
> Attitude seems back in right place and time to get hoooooooge next year will be mint, be great doing same class hopefully. Lots of hard workouts to come, make them all count


yep it was defo interesting! Loved every second of it, apart from when i was walking back from Mambos and actually thought i was going to die! But apart from that it was amazing! Got Marbella in 2 weeks which is all free but i'll be eating very well there and there's a gym to. Hopefully some tasty women there to!

Hopefully same class, you might get too big and do u100's! Same with CJ as he's 108 now isnt he?



RXQueenie said:


> Welcome back Liam
> 
> You'll most likely do a grand job of reaching your goals now you've had a MASSIVE summer blow out!!


Cheers Claire, yep defo had a big big blow out. Next year won't be like that. Got Thailand in jan, ibiza for 3 days the week before i start prep for Leeds and the Brits as I WILL qualify and then Vegas for my 30th. No other messy weekends or weddings are allowed!

Actually me and William need a night out in Brighton as well!


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Cheers Claire, yep defo had a big big blow out. Next year won't be like that. Got Thailand in jan, ibiza for 3 days the week before i start prep for Leeds and the Brits as I WILL qualify and then Vegas for my 30th. No other messy weekends or weddings are allowed!
> 
> *Actually me and William need a night out in Brighton as well*!


Yes u do! Pref before xmas!

2014 is gonna be awesome for u


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> yep it was defo interesting! Loved every second of it, apart from when i was walking back from Mambos and actually thought i was going to die! But apart from that it was amazing! Got Marbella in 2 weeks which is all free but i'll be eating very well there and there's a gym to. Hopefully some tasty women there to!
> 
> Hopefully same class, you might get too big and do u100's! Same with CJ as he's 108 now isnt he?
> 
> Cheers Claire, yep defo had a big big blow out. Next year won't be like that. Got Thailand in jan, ibiza for 3 days the week before i start prep for Leeds and the Brits as I WILL qualify and then Vegas for my 30th. No other messy weekends or weddings are allowed!
> 
> Actually me and William need a night out in Brighton as well!


Waaaaaa don't mention mambos that makes me sad I want to go 

There is over90s inters but I highly doubt it if going to get in proper condition as that'd be over 7kg stage weight in a year. Ill be happy at 87-88kg peeled, very happy


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Yes u do! Pref before xmas!


Naaaaaa


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Naaaaaa


You'll be speaking with a cockney accent before xmas at the rate you're going


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> You'll be speaking with a cockney accent before xmas at the rate you're going


Hahaha I've no idea what you mean! My voice is too deep for a southern fairy


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Yes u do! Pref before xmas!
> 
> 2014 is gonna be awesome for u





Bad Alan said:


> Waaaaaa don't mention mambos that makes me sad I want to go
> 
> There is over90s inters but I highly doubt it if going to get in proper condition as that'd be over 7kg stage weight in a year. Ill be happy at 87-88kg peeled, very happy


mambos was as good as always mate. we all went down on the monday and watched sunset, i don't remember it but was told it was good! ha!



Oh and here's me and my mate as Harlem Globetrotters



the Jamaican bobsleigh team



And i think you might be able to tell i might of been spiked in this pic



regarding weight next year i think if i get on stage around 85-86kg i'll be happy enough! Will just have to make sure i'm in better condition then everyone else, better than this year!


----------



## Sambuca

you will do it mate no problem  looked immense this year will only get bigger and better


----------



## Bad Alan

Yea that's a good target mate !

I don't think you look spiked but I think the girl behind you has lol 

The Harlem globe trotters thing was ace mate and nice fruity vest lol


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Yea that's a good target mate !
> 
> I don't think you look spiked but I think the girl behind you has lol
> 
> The Harlem globe trotters thing was ace mate and nice fruity vest lol


LOL at that girl in the background hahahaha brilliant


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yea that's a good target mate !
> 
> I don't think you look spiked but I think the girl behind you has lol
> 
> The Harlem globe trotters thing was ace mate and nice fruity vest lol


mate that bird was in one of our rooms when i'd come back leathered from being with my boss for the day. So i told her to come out with us and she was a top laugh. We kept just shouting in peoples faces "LOL" as loud as we could. at the time it seemed like the funniest thing ever, now it just sounds silly. We were also commando rolling down the strip. Shame she was ugly! Instead i ended up with some bird i met in the reception of my hotel. went to bed, took a diddly, raved for a bit then went and got seedy in the sea! She got her bag nicked. i was ok though which is the main thing!

and you know i love my fruity vests!

Oh and told Scott get on ibiza next year, mid june before we start prep! BOOOMMM!!!


----------



## liam0810

Chest smashed

Seated press

100 x 15

120 x 15

140 x 8

160 x 6 drop set to 120 x 3, 100 x 8, 40 x 10

Weighted dips

BW + 40kg x 10

BW+50 x 6

BW+60 x 5 dropped to BW x 12

DB Incline flyes

25kgs x 15

30 x 12

37.5 x 10

40 x 6

Cable crosses

5 plates aside:

10 high

10 medium

10 low

10 medium

10 high

6plates and same again

7plates and again

8plates and again

So 200 reps all together

Incline press

100kg x 4 and fail

100kg x 3 and fail

Chest was fcuked!

Calves next

Standing calves/calves on step/calves on flat floor

65 x 20/BWx20/BWx20 rest 45 seconds and go again. 5 sets

Home now and making tea.

Enjoyed it

Oh and I've jabbed again. I've missed it!


----------



## Keeks

:lol: That bottom pic is quality! :lol:

I got robbed on holiday too the bugggers, but ended up pretty good as got a decent upgrade on my phone which I now wouldnt be without, so all good.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> :lol: That bottom pic is quality! :lol:
> 
> I got robbed on holiday too the bugggers, but ended up pretty good as got a decent upgrade on my phone which I now wouldnt be without, so all good.


Haha Keeks it was a belting holiday! Oh and funniest bit about her getting her phone nicked was her saying "sh1t I need to ring my boyfriend! He's gonna go mental!" And borrowed my phone haha!


----------



## TELBOR

Awesome session you strong Fcuk!

Welcome back to the dark side :beer:


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Haha Keeks it was a belting holiday! Oh and funniest bit about her getting her phone nicked was her saying "sh1t I need to ring my boyfriend! He's gonna go mental!" And borrowed my phone haha!


Ha ha, love it! :lol: Yeah looks like you had an absolute blast, mates holidays are just the best! :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, love it! :lol: Yeah looks like you had an absolute blast, mates holidays are just the best! :thumb:


I've had 3 belting holidays with the lads in the last couple months. Like I've said it's been the best summer of my life! Very lucky indeed I think.

And @R0BLET I can feel it already and will soon be a beast! Although I have woke up withy lower back in bits. Have no idea what I've done!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I've had 3 belting holidays with the lads in the last couple months. Like I've said it's been the best summer of my life! Very lucky indeed I think.
> 
> And @R0BLET I can feel it already and will soon be a beast! Although I have woke up withy lower back in bits. Have no idea what I've done!


Pinned your bum and caught a nerve?

Haha, always a beast mate


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Pinned your bum and caught a nerve?
> 
> Haha, always a beast mate


no mate i've had this pain before at the top of my right butt cheek. Also last night the top of my spine was hurting and is now. i'm falling apart i think!

Tonight was gonna be legs but with my lower back i think i'll do back and stick to pull ups, pull downs and other variants that will keep my lower back out of it


----------



## liam0810

So I trained back as lower back is giving me too much jip to train legs.

100 pulls ups as quick as possible

Seated widegrip pull downs quad dropsets

16 plates x 8 14 x 6, 10 x 8, 8 x 8

18 x 6, 15 x 5, 12 x 10, 10 x 6

19 x 5, 16 x 6, 13 x 10, 11 x 6

19 x 3, 17 x 5, 14 x 8, 12 x 7

DB hammers

20 x 15

36 x 8 dropset to 20 x 10

40 x 4 dropset 20 x 11

Spider curls 21's

25 x 21

30 x 21

30 x 21

Bicep cable curls

5 plates x 10 x 5

Done

Home now and my heating isn't working and I'm ffffffreeeeezing!


----------



## Keeks

Apparently it's going to snow in October, get ya heating fixed quick sharp!


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> So I trained back as lower back is giving me too much jip to train legs.
> 
> 100 pulls ups as quick as possible
> 
> Seated widegrip pull downs quad dropsets
> 
> 16 plates x 8 14 x 6, 10 x 8, 8 x 8
> 
> 18 x 6, 15 x 5, 12 x 10, 10 x 6
> 
> 19 x 5, 16 x 6, 13 x 10, 11 x 6
> 
> 19 x 3, 17 x 5, 14 x 8, 12 x 7
> 
> DB hammers
> 
> 20 x 15
> 
> 36 x 8 dropset to 20 x 10
> 
> 40 x 4 dropset 20 x 11
> 
> Spider curls 21's
> 
> 25 x 21
> 
> 30 x 21
> 
> 30 x 21
> 
> Bicep cable curls
> 
> 5 plates x 10 x 5
> 
> Done
> 
> Home now and my heating isn't working and I'm ffffffreeeeezing!


Still growing ok mate? What's food like at the minute.....god all I can think about is food lol!


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> So I trained back as lower back is giving me too much jip to train legs.
> 
> 100 pulls ups as quick as possible
> 
> Seated widegrip pull downs quad dropsets
> 
> 16 plates x 8 14 x 6, 10 x 8, 8 x 8
> 
> 18 x 6, 15 x 5, 12 x 10, 10 x 6
> 
> 19 x 5, 16 x 6, 13 x 10, 11 x 6
> 
> 19 x 3, 17 x 5, 14 x 8, 12 x 7
> 
> DB hammers
> 
> 20 x 15
> 
> 36 x 8 dropset to 20 x 10
> 
> 40 x 4 dropset 20 x 11
> 
> Spider curls 21's
> 
> 25 x 21
> 
> 30 x 21
> 
> 30 x 21
> 
> Bicep cable curls
> 
> 5 plates x 10 x 5
> 
> Done
> 
> Home now and my heating isn't working and I'm ffffffreeeeezing!


Still growing ok mate? What's food like at the minute.....god all I can think about is food lol!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Apparently it's going to snow in October, get ya heating fixed quick sharp!


Had lad here yesterday and he's getting me the part so hopefully sorted tomorrow. If not I'm gonna find someone who's house I can crash at!


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> Still growing ok mate? What's food like at the minute.....god all I can think about is food lol!


The growing started yesterday mate. Been enjoying myself last few months so now bodybuilding head is back on and I'm gonna grow till June next year.

How long out now pal?


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> The growing started yesterday mate. Been enjoying myself last few months so now bodybuilding head is back on and I'm gonna grow till June next year.
> 
> How long out now pal?


Just over 9 weeks now ill see where I am and see what I want to do next month , just had too much get in the way but moved house and started new job now.

Training is going well still hitting PBS just feel fat and small still!

Just want to get lean now and then concentrate on growing only have abs in th right light at th minute!

What's new plan like? More food !?...


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> Just over 9 weeks now ill see where I am and see what I want to do next month , just had too much get in the way but moved house and started new job now.
> 
> Training is going well still hitting PBS just feel fat and small still!
> 
> Just want to get lean now and then concentrate on growing only have abs in th right light at th minute!
> 
> What's new plan like? More food !?...


You will feel small when you cut, that's the nature of the game and you will also feel fat. Even 2 weeks out I felt fat!

How's the new job?

What are abs?!

Plan isn't through from Scott yet, im hoping tomoz but yes it's gonna be more food, more heavy lifting and gonna keep cardio in 4 times a week which is good. Don't wana get as unfit as I was earlier this year when I was get out of breath whilst banging for more than 30 seconds or even walking up my stairs!


----------



## liam0810

Up this morning and in the office for whats going to be a stressful day. Tonight is just cardio so going to do 30mins treadmill followed by 15mins HIIT on the bike.

Back is sore, chest is and calves are in bits! Think these past two training sessions have been good!


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> You will feel small when you cut, that's the nature of the game and you will also feel fat. Even 2 weeks out I felt fat!
> 
> How's the new job?
> 
> What are abs?!
> 
> Plan isn't through from Scott yet, im hoping tomoz but yes it's gonna be more food, more heavy lifting and gonna keep cardio in 4 times a week which is good. Don't wana get as unfit as I was earlier this year when I was get out of breath whilst banging for more than 30 seconds or even walking up my stairs!


Jobs ok mate hard work but thats sales!

I feel small and fat mate horrible, it's horrible being in between!

Ha ha wait tip your in a relationship again you'll forget what banging is!


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> Jobs ok mate hard work but thats sales!
> 
> I feel small and fat mate horrible, it's horrible being in between!
> 
> Ha ha wait tip your in a relationship again you'll forget what banging is!


Mate thats how i have felt for the past few weeks. i'm not ripped and not big so feel like sh1t!

I won't be in a relationship any time soon if i can help it! Actually just got a new victim who messaged me on fb on sunday so lining her up soon and got a girl who was at mine at weekend driving over from York Saturday. i do love the single life. But then again i do miss having a proper missus sometimes. Nobody has come close to the ex though so no point in settling!

Anyway back to training related issues. Chest, calves, back and bi's are all feeling it from this week. My lower back is in bits still, its like sciatica which i've had before. need some strong painkillers which i've ran out of and some diclo and that should help.

Going to attempt legs tonight and see how i do. Hopefully Danny my training partner pulls his finger out and starts training with me again! If not i'm putting a wanted ad in the local newspaper


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Mate thats how i have felt for the past few weeks. i'm not ripped and not big so feel like sh1t!
> 
> I won't be in a relationship any time soon if i can help it! Actually just got a new victim who messaged me on fb on sunday so lining her up soon and got a girl who was at mine at weekend driving over from York Saturday. i do love the single life. But then again i do miss having a proper missus sometimes. Nobody has come close to the ex though so no point in settling!
> 
> Anyway back to training related issues. Chest, calves, back and bi's are all feeling it from this week. My lower back is in bits still, its like sciatica which i've had before. need some strong painkillers which i've ran out of and some diclo and that should help.
> 
> Going to attempt legs tonight and see how i do. Hopefully Danny my training partner pulls his finger out and starts training with me again! If not i'm putting a wanted ad in the local newspaper


I've got some tramadol, codeine or just really high strength script ibuprofen. Want me to pop some in with the other bits?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I've got some tramadol, codeine or just really high strength script ibuprofen. Want me to pop some in with the other bits?


that would be super!xxxx


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> that would be super!xxxx


Some of all three lol?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Some of all three lol?


tramadol and codeine please mate


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> tramadol and codeine please mate


No problemo!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> No problemo!


you're such a sweetheart. you are going to make someone a very lovely wife one day


----------



## liam0810

Just trained legs with lee who owns my gym. Feel like I've been abused for 2 hours. Never been punished like that before!

I want my mum


----------



## liam0810

So I now feel like I can write up the workout I did:

Each rep had a 2 second hold at contraction

Leg extensions

10 x 10

14 x 8

16 x 4

18 x 2

Stack x 8

Hacks

40 x 10

80 x 8

120 x 6

130 x 4 dropped to 120 x 6

Threw up

Sissy squats

40 x 12

60 x 9

Leg press stop dead

200 x 10

280 x 8

320 x 8 partials x 10

Lying curls

50 x 10

60 x 8

70 x 6 drops 60 x 4, 30 x 6

Threw up

Single leg standing curls

25 x 10

35 x 10

35 x 8

Toe press hold at top and bottom

120 x 12

170 x 10

Standing calves

16 x 12

18 x 8 partials x 10

It ruined me this! Think it was all the holds at peak contraction, especially on sissys holding at the bottom for 2 seconds. Couldn't give in at any point as lee was screaming at me!

Got my diet through off Scott and I'm eating a lot of food so I've gotta grow on it!


----------



## liam0810

Woke up this morning and struggled getting out of bed as legs in bits!

Day 1 of new diet has started. weighed in at 13'7 (86kg). I'm going to aim for 15'7 (99KG) for new year. i think a two stone gain is possible if i keep to diet and train as hard and as heavy as i know i can. Tonight is going to be shoulders and triceps. Off to my mates wedding tonight but am driving so keeping it civilised. Plus i might be able to pick off a few week zebras when sober!

Tomorrow i'm working at the gym till 5 then got a friend over for the night. She has said she'll buy me dinner which i think would be rude to turn down!

Then Sunday is the derby and another friend round sunday night i think. nice chilled weekend!


----------



## Suprakill4

Things all going well mate?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Things all going well mate?


As of Monday this week they are. Game head well and truly screwed back on!

How's you pal?


----------



## focus_and_win

liam0810 said:


> Woke up this morning and struggled getting out of bed as legs in bits!
> 
> Day 1 of new diet has started. weighed in at 13'7 (86kg). I'm going to aim for 15'7 (99KG) for new year. i think a two stone gain is possible if i keep to diet and train as hard and as heavy as i know i can. Tonight is going to be shoulders and triceps. Off to my mates wedding tonight but am driving so keeping it civilised. Plus i might be able to pick off a few week zebras when sober!
> 
> Tomorrow i'm working at the gym till 5 then got a friend over for the night. She has said she'll buy me dinner which i think would be rude to turn down!
> 
> Then Sunday is the derby and another friend round sunday night i think. nice chilled weekend!


what diet like mate can you share? intrested in how people do it differently


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> As of Monday this week they are. Game head well and truly screwed back on!
> 
> How's you pal?


Good to hear mate.

Yes things are excellent, broken wrist fully healed and taking weight on it with no issues now so training is in full flow, so is aas, and new diet on monday! Got loats of catching up to do for comp next year after losing loads because of having the time off.


----------



## liam0810

focus_and_win said:


> what diet like mate can you share? intrested in how people do it differently


Cant really share mate but looking at it on paper it looks like a lot of food but i'm upto meal 4 and am not struggling at all. I'm having approx 1kg of chicken, 700g rice, and then nuts, sweet potato, veg, quinoa, bananas, mince and whey. its a good varied diet


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Good to hear mate.
> 
> Yes things are excellent, broken wrist fully healed and taking weight on it with no issues now so training is in full flow, so is aas, and new diet on monday! Got loats of catching up to do for comp next year after losing loads because of having the time off.


Good stuff mate, you've healed quite quickly though haven't you? You've got plenty of time mate. Look at me i'm at 86kg, and Will and CJ are 20KG heavier than me already! I'm not too worried as i know if i knuckle down, touch wood no injuries and illnesses then i can hit the weight i need to be before prep. Got 9 months and so have you to add the size we need


----------



## Sambuca

that leg session looks ****ing brutal mate. i would of been a mess and probably not managed anything else after the first 2 excersises lol

leg extensions with a good pause and toes back for lots of sets and reps ruins my body. think CNS decides to pack up haha


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Good stuff mate, you've healed quite quickly though haven't you? You've got plenty of time mate. Look at me i'm at 86kg, and Will and CJ are 20KG heavier than me already! I'm not too worried as i know if i knuckle down, touch wood no injuries and illnesses then i can hit the weight i need to be before prep. Got 9 months and so have you to add the size we need


Yeah im only 14 stone 9 at the minute with no condition so just all about piling it on this next 9 months mate. What class you doing at Leeds?


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> that leg session looks ****ing brutal mate. i would of been a mess and probably not managed anything else after the first 2 excersises lol
> 
> leg extensions with a good pause and toes back for lots of sets and reps ruins my body. think CNS decides to pack up haha


It was brutal mate and actual I missed an exercise out, the thigh abductor. 3 heavy sets on that!

My legs have got worse all day. Not been like this for a very long time.

Not greatest pics of lee but can get some idea of his size



@Suprakill4 I'm doing the inter u90's I think. If I add enough mass. If not I've still got 4kg I could add and sneak into the classics


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> It was brutal mate and actual I missed an exercise out, the thigh abductor. 3 heavy sets on that!
> 
> My legs have got worse all day. Not been like this for a very long time.
> 
> Not greatest pics of lee but can get some idea of his size
> 
> View attachment 136519
> View attachment 136520
> 
> 
> @Suprakill4 I'm doing the inter u90's I think. If I add enough mass. If not I've still got 4kg I could add and sneak into the classics


Hope you get into the under 90 then ya cvnt lol.


----------



## focus_and_win

liam0810 said:


> Cant really share mate but looking at it on paper it looks like a lot of food but i'm upto meal 4 and am not struggling at all. I'm having approx 1kg of chicken, 700g rice, and then nuts, sweet potato, veg, quinoa, bananas, mince and whey. its a good varied diet


does your coach allow you cheat meals? days?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Hope you get into the under 90 then ya cvnt lol.


Haha mate I might now on purpose just aim for classics after that!


----------



## liam0810

focus_and_win said:


> does your coach allow you cheat meals? days?


Yes mate if I want one ill have one. Obviously I don't have 2 or 3 a week but if I've for cravings ill sort them out


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Haha mate I might now on purpose just aim for classics after that!


   2015 im competing instead then, ive put it off this long so whats another year lol


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> 2015 im competing instead then, ive put it off this long so whats another year lol


Ill compete in 2015 as well then!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Ill compete in 2015 as well then!


I hate you.

lol. Nah ill def be doing it 2014 anyway otherwise i never will.


----------



## liam0810

So yesterday spent most of the day in the gym training a few lads and doing other bits and bobs. Did an arm session with Gaz who works there and it was different from what I'm used to and have DOMS from it.

Workout was

All negatives 3 seconds with 1 second hold at contraction

Seated close grip press

12 plates x 12

15 x 10

17 x 6

19 x 8 PB

Wide grip pull downs

12 x 12

Stack x 6

Stack + 20 x 9

Overhead triceps ext

14 x 10

16 x 6

18 x 6 dropset 14 x 4, 10 x 6

Rope triceps

10 x 12

14 x 10

17 x 7 PB

Bicep cables curls

5 x 15

6 x 12

7 x 10

Machine bicep curl singles

15kg x 12

17.5 x 10

22.5 x 8 ds 17.5 x 4, 12.5 x 6

Rope hammers

10 x 12

14 x 10

16 x 6

17 x 8

Seated DB's 21's

12.5kg's x 21 x 3

Done

Legs are still in bits and was even close to dropping a tramadol this morning to help them. But went gym and opened up for myself so could do 45mins on treadmill. It's eased them a little


----------



## liam0810

Strength is coming back!

Chest day as it seems to be for everyone on a Monday!

Flat DB press

40 x 15

62.5 x 5

57.5 x 8

50 x 8

Seated plate loaded press

80 x 12

120 x 8

160 x 6 negatives 2, drop set 120 x 4, 80 x 8, 40 x 10

Pec dec

12 plates x 15

14 x 12

16 x 8, 10 partials

Dips

BW + 20 x 12

As above x 8

As above x 7

Incline db flyes superset with wide grip incline smith press

20 x 15, 30 x 15

30 x 12, 40 x 10

32.5 x 8, 50 x 6

Done!

Feeling good now and now getting back into the swing of things.


----------



## liam0810

Been bored in work all day and been looking at all kinds of sh1t on the internet. a few things i've found out today:

All asian birds in pornos make noises like they are not enjoying getting banged but really they love it

krokodil is some fcuked up drug!

you can make yourself look like a giraffe doing this






theres some cheap 5 star hotels in thailand

So its been quite productive today. tonight is back and rear delts. thinking weighted pull ups, one arm rows, BOR's, puldowns, pullovers and face pulls


----------



## Suprakill4

62.5kg dumbell press fcuking jesus mate no wander your chest is massive. Thats awesome lifting. My gym doesnt even have any that heavy and doesnt need em for me thats for sure!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> 62.5kg dumbell press fcuking jesus mate no wander your chest is massive. Thats awesome lifting. My gym doesnt even have any that heavy and doesnt need em for me thats for sure!


I'm strong on pressing mate. I think 72.5's will be achievable in a few weeks.

Did back today and was as follows:

One arm rows

62.5 x 8

72.5. X 7

Need heavier DB's

T bar rows

70 x 8

80 x 8

Underhand BOR

110 x 8

120 x 6

Seated rows

80 x 8

90 x 6 dropset 65 x 5, 40 x 8

Wide grip pull downs superset chins

70 x 15, BW x 15

70 x 15, BW x 12

70 x 15, BW x 8

70 x 15, BW x 7

I'm sh1te at pull ups / chins!!

Hyper extensions with 20KG

12

11

9

Calves

Seated raise 20kg x 20

Standing on step x 20

Flat raises x 20

4 sets of this

Strength is flying up! Gonna weigh myself in their morning and see what I'm at. Got told I'm looking bigger and fuller already. I think I look the same!


----------



## Keeks

mg: I've just googled krokodil :crying:

Then watched the giraffe vid. :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> mg: I've just googled krokodil :crying:
> 
> Then watched the giraffe vid. :lol:


It's some bad sh1t ain't it?!

Who sees that and think "damn I've gotta try some of that stuff! I want my leg to rot off!"

And the giraffe video is very funny!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> It's some bad sh1t ain't it?!
> 
> Who sees that and think "damn I've gotta try some of that stuff! I want my leg to rot off!"
> 
> And the giraffe video is very funny!


Wrong, very wrong and the last time I google anything you post! :no:


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Wrong, very wrong and the last time I google anything you post! :no:


Hahah Keeks you know you loved it! I'm actually busy today so can't find anything else for you to google!

On a training note seeing as though this is a journal, my back is sore. Legs tonight


----------



## liam0810

I'm back! Another 3 days away in Marbella which i can tell you is ridiculously pretentious! I'm just a normal lad from Salford, so seeing people at the Nikki Beach Closing Party spraying others with bottles of champagne worth 10grand a pop was upsetting! But i had a belting weekend, made some good contacts for work and met a bird who's dad is worth brewsters and i mean brewsters!

Back in gym tonight and gonna train chest. Hopefully this weekend hasn't messed up my strength! And also this weekend is the last heavy weekend till end of november when i've got another stag do in York! Also been told there's another bodybuilder on the do so i need to make sure i'm looking decent. i've got 12 weeks to hit 100KG and i think i can do it!


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> I'm back! Another 3 days away in Marbella which i can tell you is ridiculously pretentious! I'm just a normal lad from Salford, so seeing people at the Nikki Beach Closing Party spraying others with bottles of champagne worth 10grand a pop was upsetting! But i had a belting weekend, made some good contacts for work and met a bird who's dad is worth brewsters and i mean brewsters!
> 
> Back in gym tonight and gonna train chest. Hopefully this weekend hasn't messed up my strength! And also this weekend is the last heavy weekend till end of november when i've got another stag do in York! Also been told there's another bodybuilder on the do so i need to make sure i'm looking decent. i've got 12 weeks to hit 100KG and i think i can do it!


99kg here pal almost there haha


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> 99kg here pal almost there haha


101kg suck it mark! 

Shame I'm fat


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> 101kg suck it mark!
> 
> Shame I'm fat


Flipping ain't.


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> 99kg here pal almost there haha


You and @Bad Alan can go fcuk yourselves! Lets see where we all are when it comes show time!

Chest trained with big lee at the gym. Dan is just a let down at moment so I need a permanent training partner. Gonna put an ad in th paper I think!

We did the following:

All reps held at peak contraction and 3 second negative

Seated plate loaded press

60 x 15

80 x 12

100 x 6

140 x 8

Incline smith

80 x 12

110 x 10

Pec dec

87.5 x 12

105 x 5

110 x 8

Incline flyes deep stretch

20's x 15

25 x 12

30 x 13

Seated cables

8plates x 12

12 x 8

Seated tricep pull downs

60 x 15

80 x 12

90 x 9

Overhead cable extensions

30 x 12

50 x 12

Rope pull downs

Stack x 15

Reverse grip pull downs

65 x 10

Done


----------



## Bad Alan

Don't be running your mouth about showtime and make me give you the gun show


----------



## Queenie

@Bad Alan - have u told liam that we're coming to train at his gym?


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> @Bad Alan - have u told liam that we're coming to train at his gym?


If you fly we will, if you drive probably just go mine although I'm easy either way 

Brits weekend btw Liam if we do and we will double team Claire


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> If you fly we will, if you drive probably just go mine although I'm easy either way
> 
> Brits weekend btw Liam if we do and we will double team Claire


I'm gonna go to the Brits few mates competing


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm gonna go to the Brits few mates competing


If I go mate ill drop you a line! Be good to meet you big ****er  just depends on plans.


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> 101kg suck it mark!
> 
> Shame I'm fat


You cvnts have no idea what fat is lmfao..in fairness that was pre cycle a week ago.

Look at the fat face ffs 

109kg


----------



## marknorthumbria

CJ said:


> You cvnts have no idea what fat is lmfao..in fairness that was pre cycle a week ago.
> 
> Look at the fat face ffs
> 
> 109kg
> 
> View attachment 137258


Haha ur face looks like you've just washed down 3 oxies with 10 slices of bacon loaded with extra salt lol


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> You cvnts have no idea what fat is lmfao..in fairness that was pre cycle a week ago.
> 
> Look at the fat face ffs
> 
> 109kg
> 
> View attachment 137258


Craig I hate yooooou!!! Your frigging huge already you cnut I'm off to put 5g of tren in my ass right now 

Ill see you in the over 90's


----------



## CJ

marknorthumbria said:


> Haha ur face looks like you've just washed down 3 oxies with 10 slices of bacon loaded with extra salt lol


I know....lmfao

Thankfully the bloat has gone now ive started the dhort esters


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Craig I hate yooooou!!! Your frigging huge already you cnut I'm off to put 5g of tren in my ass right now
> 
> Ill see you in the over 90's


Fbcking joking..ill be u70's once the water and fat is off haha


----------



## liam0810

@Bad Alan and @RXQueenie get to my gym and can train whatever time you want as ill open up, then ill take you for some good food in town! Almost famous William? Then home sweet home for this 

Then mine to fist Claire

@CJ you big Cnut! At 3ft11 you must be the widest dwarf in the works! On a serious note, What weight do you think you're gonna be before prep?

@marknorthumbria I'm glad I'm not going Brits as I don't wanna meet you as if I'm honest I don't like the fact you have abs all year round.

Oh and now all my stag do's, weddings and weekends are outta the way, watch me grow.

Also got some kwinga tren which is supposed to be sh1t hot, so I'm on my way boys! Then I'll add slin in, in a 4 or 5 weeks maybe with a little gh. And if that doesn't work I've got a gallon on synth ready to jab!


----------



## CJ

Im really not sure bud.

Starringthis short ester shic will probably see me drop a boat load of water and lean up whilst adding tissue

Prep starts mid jan so I guess ill probably be 110-112kg

I would love to be in a position where I hit stage right near the u90 limit, not sure thats possible though


----------



## Queenie

Liam wtf is that oreo loveliness???


----------



## Bad Alan

Sounds like a plan to sugar tits 

@CJ thinking you'll come in over 90kg? Bodyweight doesn't matter in nabba does it, class2 for you?


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Sounds like a plan to sugar tits
> 
> @CJ thinking you'll come in over 90kg? Bodyweight doesn't matter in nabba does it, class2 for you?


Ill be u90's I think mate, ilmost sure of it. I was 83kg on stage last year and still had 4lbs to come off tbh....

Thats right mate Nabba is height, im 5'8" so would be class 3. Because of only done Leeds, and didnt qualify, I can do Nabba novice as well which I'll probably do tbh


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Ill be u90's I think mate, ilmost sure of it. I was 83kg on stage last year and still had 4lbs to come off tbh....
> 
> Thats right mate Nabba is height, im 5'8" so would be class 3. Because of only done Leeds, and didnt qualify, I can do Nabba novice as well which I'll probably do tbh


5'8 yea ok  makes sense doing novice

Leeds Leeds Leeds


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> 5'8 yea ok  makes sense doing novice
> 
> Leeds Leeds Leeds


Lol..medically proved a$$wipe 

Yeah chances are I will be doing Leeds mate


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Lol..medically proved a$$wipe
> 
> Yeah chances are I will be doing Leeds mate


Hahahah don't look it in that pic you sent me










Maybe it's the camera angle?


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Hahahah don't look it in that pic you sent me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's the camera angle?


Yeah mate thats a sh1t picture.....this one with me standing next to you at BP is a better one


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Yeah mate thats a sh1t picture.....this one with me standing next to you at BP is a better one
> 
> View attachment 137275


Hahaha look at pics contest to offseason


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Im really not sure bud.
> 
> Starringthis short ester shic will probably see me drop a boat load of water and lean up whilst adding tissue
> 
> Prep starts mid jan so I guess ill probably be 110-112kg
> 
> I would love to be in a position where I hit stage right near the u90 limit, not sure thats possible though


So what shows are you doing next year? NABBA and UKBFF? thought they seen their ar$e about you competing in both feds? Also i don't feel too bad now being smaller than you if you are starting prep in Jan! I'll be starting mid June i think.



RXQueenie said:


> Liam wtf is that oreo loveliness???


That is a Oreo cookie cake from Home Sweet Home!



Bad Alan said:


> Sounds like a plan to sugar tits
> 
> @CJ thinking you'll come in over 90kg? Bodyweight doesn't matter in nabba does it, class2 for you?


Let me know if you two are coming over then. Will his lordship be joining us?


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> So what shows are you doing next year? NABBA and UKBFF? thought they seen their ar$e about you competing in both feds? Also i don't feel too bad now being smaller than you if you are starting prep in Jan! I'll be starting mid June i think.
> 
> That is a Oreo cookie cake from Home Sweet Home!
> 
> Let me know if you two are coming over then. Will his lordship be joining us?


Nabba first in may (southwest show) and then a ukbff late qualifier..probably leeds.

Ukbff would only only revoke a finals invite (if i had one of course) if I competed in between ukbff qualifier and finals.

Doing the nabba first means I shouldnt have any problems. I think thats right anyway


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> So what shows are you doing next year? NABBA and UKBFF? thought they seen their ar$e about you competing in both feds? Also i don't feel too bad now being smaller than you if you are starting prep in Jan! I'll be starting mid June i think.
> 
> That is a Oreo cookie cake from Home Sweet Home!
> 
> Let me know if you two are coming over then. Will his lordship be joining us?


I think we will mate if you fancy a session, be good for a catch up anyway although I'm wearing a big jumper as know you're only checking the competition out!! 

Doubtful mate too busy I'd have thought!


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> That is a Oreo cookie cake from Home Sweet Home!


Do you deliver? 



Bad Alan said:


> I think we will mate if you fancy a session, be good for a catch up anyway although I'm wearing a big jumper as know you're only checking the competition out!!
> 
> Doubtful mate too busy I'd have thought!


No you said topless. No jumpers allowed.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Do you deliver?
> 
> No you said topless. No jumpers allowed.


Wasn't just topless in that lol  and not at Liam's there is big boys in that gym !


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Do you deliver?
> 
> No you said topless. No jumpers allowed.


same goes for you then!



Bad Alan said:


> I think we will mate if you fancy a session, be good for a catch up anyway although I'm wearing a big jumper as know you're only checking the competition out!!
> 
> Doubtful mate too busy I'd have thought!


Yep thats the only reason, plus you may have an "accident" when training!



CJ said:


> Nabba first in may (southwest show) and then a ukbff late qualifier..probably leeds.
> 
> Ukbff would only only revoke a finals invite (if i had one of course) if I competed in between ukbff qualifier and finals.
> 
> Doing the nabba first means I shouldnt have any problems. I think thats right anyway


So if you get a finals invite in NABBA you'll leave the UKBFF qualifier?


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> same goes for you then!
> 
> Yep thats the only reason, plus you may have an "accident" when training!
> 
> So if you get a finals invite in NABBA you'll leave the UKBFF qualifier?


Nabba finals is a couple weeks after the qualifer I think..so wouldnt make any difference mate

Id have to discuss all this with @Pscarb as I could be talking b0ll0cks


----------



## Bad Alan

I'm with Liam @RXQueenie we will both train topless if you join us


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> I'm with Liam @RXQueenie we will both train topless if you join us


Not a chance!!! I will be wearing compression clothing so as not to look like Batman's fat sidekick.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Not a chance!!! I will be wearing compression clothing so as not to look like Batman's fat sidekick.


I thought I wasn't allowed to be batman?


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> I thought I wasn't allowed to be batman?


Not batman but drives bat-mobile. That was the agreement lol


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Not a chance!!! I will be wearing compression clothing so as not to look like Batman's fat sidekick.


Sorry Claire them's the rules


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I thought I wasn't allowed to be batman?





RXQueenie said:


> Not batman but drives bat-mobile. That was the agreement lol


Hang on were you both doing a bit of role playing pretending to be batman and robin?


----------



## marknorthumbria

RXQueenie said:


> Not a chance!!! I will be wearing compression clothing so as not to look like Batman's fat sidekick.


dont compress the boob

let them free


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Hang on were you both doing a bit of role playing pretending to be batman and robin?


Well that would be telling


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Hang on were you both doing a bit of role playing pretending to be batman and robin?


No... Batman is serious business in my household. Right, Will?



marknorthumbria said:


> dont compress the boob
> 
> let them free


OK, i'll let them bounce a little bit.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> No... Batman is serious business in my household. Right, Will?
> 
> OK, i'll let them bounce a little bit.


Yep batman cannot be mentioned else his true identity may be compromised!


----------



## liam0810

So there was 3 invovled? you, queenie and a man dressed in black rubber suit. you kinky kinky fcukers


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> So there was 3 invovled? you, queenie and a man dressed in black rubber suit. you kinky kinky fcukers


Haha don't worry you'll be the man in the black rubber suit in a couple of weeks, although you might have to wear platform shoes to meet the requirements


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Haha don't worry you'll be the man in the black rubber suit in a couple of weeks, although you might have to wear platform shoes to meet the requirements


c an i wear this?


----------



## 3752

as long as CJ does not do a qualifier until after May then there is no issue with doing a UKBFF show


----------



## liam0810

Pscarb said:


> as long as CJ does not do a qualifier until after May then there is no issue with doing a UKBFF show


Why do they care though? NAC don't do they?


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> Why do they care though? NAC don't do they?


Mate ukbff are a nightmare.

Had I qualified at leeds last year, I wouldnt have even be able to have done my local (non affiliated) show, without having my finals invite revoked !!!


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Mate ukbff are a nightmare.
> 
> Had I qualified at leeds last year, I wouldnt have even be able to have done my local (non affiliated) show, without having my finals invite revoked !!!


Really? My plan for next year was do Leeds, then if i qualify, do a couple of local shows later in sept and early oct and then the finals. looks like that wont be happening!


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> Really? My plan for next year was do Leeds, then if i qualify, do a couple of local shows later in sept and early oct and then the finals. looks like that wont be happening!


Nope...tools wont allow it !!


----------



## 3752

liam0810 said:


> Really? My plan for next year was do Leeds, then if i qualify, do a couple of local shows later in sept and early oct and then the finals. looks like that wont be happening!


if you do this and they are made aware of it then you will be banned from competing with them and your invite taken away


----------



## liam0810

Pscarb said:


> if you do this and they are made aware of it then you will be banned from competing with them and your invite taken away


If i qualify at Leeds could i still do another UKBFF qualifier just to stay sharp?


----------



## 3752

liam0810 said:


> If i qualify at Leeds could i still do another UKBFF qualifier just to stay sharp?


yes i believe you can although i am confused why you would want to


----------



## liam0810

Pscarb said:


> yes i believe you can although i am confused why you would want to


Only reason was for more experience. i've competed once so if i did qualify i'd like to try and get some more experience before i did the Brits. As they say, practice makes perfect


----------



## liam0810

Back trained last night and all weights up from last week. Feeling good at moment and looking fuller.

one arm rows

80 x 8

90 x 8

BOR underhand

120 x 8

130 x 8

T bar rows

70 x 8

80 x 8

pullups s/s seated wide grip pulldowns

BW x 15 / 70 x 15

BW x 15 / 80 x 12

BW x 15 / 80 x 10

BW x 15 (struggled!) / 85 x 10

20 mins on treadmill and done.

legs tonight and cardio after as i didnt get up again this morning!


----------



## liam0810

Legs done and on my own again. Let down by a lad who wanted to train legs as well!

Anyway was as follows

Leg extension

55 x 20

60 x 20

85 x 10

Stack x 6 dropset 55 x 10

One legged leg press

160 x 8

180 x 8

200 x 6

Wide squats

140 x 10 x 3 last set did 20 partials

Lying leg curls

55 x 10

60 x 10

65 x 6 dropset 45 x 6

Adductor

10 plates x 10 x 3

Leg extensions fst7

50 x 10 x 7 did these super slow with good hold at top

Done.

Home now, gt full chicken in the oven. Starving.

Hunger is still up which I need to take advantage of before the tren kicks in! Also ordering some Global solutions stuff to see what it's like. Got 2 weeks left of alpha pharma then gonna try this

Tomorrow shoulders and then Saturday arms with double cardio


----------



## Bad Alan

Shame on the training partner front mate, more than welcome to come trek over to my gym everyday and train with me 

Keep hitting the sessions hard though big's, countdown to prep is already on!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Shame on the training partner front mate, more than welcome to come trek over to my gym everyday and train with me
> 
> Keep hitting the sessions hard though big's, countdown to prep is already on!


Yeah it is mate. Dan was in gym tonight but wanted to train back. He said he's still just getting over Ibiza! He's gonna train Saturday with me and hopefully is getting back into the swing of things soon.

As you said countdown is on and I need to smash every single session! Tomorrow gonna get a PB on shoulder press!


----------



## Sweat

Ey up spunk face,

Subbing in on this. Catch up later.


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Ey up spunk face,
> 
> Subbing in on this. Catch up later.


Good boy! Now step away from the hair dye!

Very quick update

Weight up 3 pounds

50kg DB's shoulder pressed for 10

57.5's for 4

Strength is back! 62's next week!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Good boy! Now step away from the hair dye!
> 
> Very quick update
> 
> Weight up 3 pounds
> 
> 50kg DB's shoulder pressed for 10
> 
> 57.5's for 4
> 
> Strength is back! 62's next week!


Haha and I presume you used both hands to press one DB weighing 57.5kg!!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Haha and I presume you used both hands to press one DB weighing 57.5kg!!


Of course it was!

Tonight was obviously chest like everyone else!

Flat db press

40 x 15

67.5 x 5

50 x 12

Seated press

120 x 12

140 x 8

160 x 7

Incline flyes - good stretch with 2 second hold at bottom and slow negative

20 x 15

35 x 8

35 x 6 - twinge in delt so stopped

Cable crossovers

8 plates x 12

10 x 10

13 x 10

15 x 8

8 x 20

Superset with calves sets that @Bad Alan shown me. Weight upped by 15kg

Incline press super set with pec dec

70 x 10 / 72.5 x 10

70 x 8 / 80 x 8

No more as chest was gone. Strength is going up every week so I'm loving it!


----------



## Sweat

Strength is looking solid mate, great stuff!

67.5kg DB's the max or something higher to aim for?


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Strength is looking solid mate, great stuff!
> 
> 67.5kg DB's the max or something higher to aim for?


Got 72's so will try them in 2 weeks. When I max out ill change up to incline press. Me and Scott keep messaging each other on what we are lifting. He keeps out doing me! Not for long though!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Got 72's so will try them in 2 weeks. When I max out ill change up to incline press. Me and Scott keep messaging each other on what we are lifting. He keeps out doing me! Not for long though!


Haha, class! After mastered the 72's you have to equip a loaded Barbell in each hand and press those instead. Film it as well, will look ace!!


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Got 72's so will try them in 2 weeks. When I max out ill change up to incline press. Me and Scott keep messaging each other on what we are lifting. He keeps out doing me! Not for long though!


I only ever hit incline dumbells mate, prefer it!

Also do flat bench with super elbows tucked in dynamic pressing one session then max lift the next..

Scott has the muscle memory of a 20 stoner also so no shame there lol


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> I only ever hit incline dumbells mate, prefer it!
> 
> Also do flat bench with super elbows tucked in dynamic pressing one session then max lift the next..
> 
> Scott has the muscle memory of a 20 stoner also so no shame there lol


I usually only do incline but last few weeks I've gone back to flat so I can max out on that and then move onto incline and then max on that. Just so I know I can progress .

Yeah he does and his weight is flying u. He was saying he got 50's up for 5 reps on shoulder press so that's why I went for the 57.5's!


----------



## liam0810

Not updated this for a few days. Tuesday was my birthday and I can tell you now waking up on my on my birthday depressed the sh1t outta me! Got up did cardio and went work. Trained back but couldnt fit it all in. upped my one arm row by 10kg since last week and t bar row by 5kg. was happy with that. Then went for a bit of food with my mam and Ian.

Wednesday was rest day but did 20mins cardio.

Today was legs and was as follows

Leg extensions

60 x 20 x 2

85 x 10

Stack x 6 x 2

Leg press

400 x 8

460 x 6

480 x 6

530 x 6 think this is a PB

Wide stance ATG squats

100 x 10

140 x 10 with 10 partials

160 x 6 with 15 partials

Lying leg curl

60 x 8

65 x 5

70 x 5

75 x 5

80 x 3 dropset 50 x 6, 35 x 6

Hacks partials

160 x 15 x 3

Seated calves

25 x 15

50 x 8

60 x 8

65 x 6

75 x 6 dropset 60 x 6, drop 50 x 7, drop 25 x 12

Leg extensions FST7

60 x 10 x 7

Done.

Shoulders tomorrow, then got a friend round and cooking, Saturday arms and then out for my mates leaving do, as the lucky b4stard is moving to Aus!


----------



## Sweat

Happy birthday for Tuesday just gone matey.


----------



## Queenie

Dude! How was double screen midget porn day??


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Dude! How was double screen midget porn day??


It was decent! Can't beat a little bit of midget porn!

Oh and you look bang tidy in yor Avi! Well done! ????


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> It was decent! Can't beat a little bit of midget porn!
> 
> Oh and you look bang tidy in yor Avi! Well done! ????


Aw thanks  I'm trying hard!

Glad u had a good day.


----------



## Queenie

Alcoholic foam... turkish delight, strawberries and bubblegum. U jel? Xx


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 138077
> 
> 
> Alcoholic foam... turkish delight, strawberries and bubblegum. U jel? Xx


Yes! This is diet coke with Smirnoff vodka and frozen water


----------



## liam0810

Not really updating this much as there's not much to update and i don't wanna bore people too much.

I've put another 3 pound on this week, got a PB of 140KG x 6 on incline BB yesterday. Changed my gear to Global Solutions today and now wanna keep growing. Another few weeks i'll throw a few pics up.


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Not really updating this much as there's not much to update and i don't wanna bore people too much.
> 
> I've put another 3 pound on this week, got a PB of 140KG x 6 on incline BB yesterday. Changed my gear to Global Solutions today and now wanna keep growing. Another few weeks i'll throw a few pics up.


whats your weight now? i bet you are still lean as fk u cnut!


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> whats your weight now? i bet you are still lean as fk u cnut!


I'm about 14'10 mate, so weight is flying on. Need to keep up my cardio as keep slacking on it. its killing me getting up in the mornings. So tomorrow i'll do 40mins and then do it saturday and sunday. I'm leanish mate, abs only visibile in good lighting! Got told yesterday in the gym that i'm looking thicker and still lean. Also with change in gear i think the tren might help a little more as i'm upping the dose slightly and also using tren e & a.

How you doing anyway mate? When am i taking your sister out?


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> I'm about 14'10 mate, so weight is flying on. Need to keep up my cardio as keep slacking on it. its killing me getting up in the mornings. So tomorrow i'll do 40mins and then do it saturday and sunday. I'm leanish mate, abs only visibile in good lighting! Got told yesterday in the gym that i'm looking thicker and still lean. Also with change in gear i think the tren might help a little more as i'm upping the dose slightly and also using tren e & a.
> 
> How you doing anyway mate? When am i taking your sister out?


a nice  pfft cardio sucks i might try and do some this week lol. i remember before your prep you were looking thick. should have some good mature muscle mass now will only look better this year i am sure.

oh tren E whats scott say on that didnt think he was a fan. so just test/tren atm?

im great ty gaining size nicely  and staying lean for me. ^_^

As for my sister ummm which one think both are single atm lol


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> a nice  pfft cardio sucks i might try and do some this week lol. i remember before your prep you were looking thick. should have some good mature muscle mass now will only look better this year i am sure.
> 
> oh tren E whats scott say on that didnt think he was a fan. so just test/tren atm?
> 
> im great ty gaining size nicely  and staying lean for me. ^_^
> 
> As for my sister ummm which one think both are single atm lol


I need to get back into it, but becuase its dark in the morning i struggle! Just bought some new headphones as well and downloaded the rest of series 4 of Breaking Bad onto my phone so am hoping that will give me a kick up the ar$e. If i had a bird it'd be a bit easier as could get her to get me up every morning!

I'm trying to bring my thickness up as think i was lacking in that. Also need to bring my arms up as well, as they are defo a week point for me.

I've ran tren e before when working with Scott and he's ok with it. I've pretty much suggested my cycle and he's happy with it. He's told me to get an oral as well, i got given BSI Anavar for free and was taking 150mg a day for 2 weeks and felt fcuk all on them! Awful awful sh1t! Could do with some proper anavar.

You still enjoying working with El Torro? Hows your skin now? I've got some Accutane if you need any mate. Bought them a couple months back but skin sorted itself out, so not touched them.

I'll have either haha!


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> I need to get back into it, but becuase its dark in the morning i struggle! Just bought some new headphones as well and downloaded the rest of series 4 of Breaking Bad onto my phone so am hoping that will give me a kick up the ar$e. If i had a bird it'd be a bit easier as could get her to get me up every morning!
> 
> I'm trying to bring my thickness up as think i was lacking in that. Also need to bring my arms up as well, as they are defo a week point for me.
> 
> I've ran tren e before when working with Scott and he's ok with it. I've pretty much suggested my cycle and he's happy with it. He's told me to get an oral as well, i got given BSI Anavar for free and was taking 150mg a day for 2 weeks and felt fcuk all on them! Awful awful sh1t! Could do with some proper anavar.
> 
> You still enjoying working with El Torro? Hows your skin now? I've got some Accutane if you need any mate. Bought them a couple months back but skin sorted itself out, so not touched them.
> 
> I'll have either haha!


haha nothing like being awoke with some morning action  i need to get in to breaking bad for sure watched 1 episode and fell asleep lol.

tbh only var id touch is probably ROHM a lot of **** var about at the moment tbh. my favourite steroid tbh!

I have not worked with andy since i got back off holiday mate. gone solo. 213lbs at the moment and climbing ^_^ .

I did go up to train with him this weekend and man. Best pt session ive had. hit my back so well.

As for tane ye im ok now. found it was shaving my arms&#8230;.. lol stopped shaving them and ok. hairs couldnt break through the skin so were going messed up. all good other than some scaring when i picked at them. Cheers


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> haha nothing like being awoke with some morning action  i need to get in to breaking bad for sure watched 1 episode and fell asleep lol.
> 
> tbh only var id touch is probably ROHM a lot of **** var about at the moment tbh. my favourite steroid tbh!
> 
> I have not worked with andy since i got back off holiday mate. gone solo. 213lbs at the moment and climbing ^_^ .
> 
> I did go up to train with him this weekend and man. Best pt session ive had. hit my back so well.
> 
> As for tane ye im ok now. found it was shaving my arms&#8230;.. lol stopped shaving them and ok. hairs couldnt break through the skin so were going messed up. all good other than some scaring when i picked at them. Cheers


the 1st series is a bit slow but stick with it.

I need to get me some Var ROHM then, gonna struggle as my sources don't get ROHM.

213 pounds is good mate, you still lean with it?

Glad skin is clearing mate as i know from personal experience how it gets you down and self concious


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> the 1st series is a bit slow but stick with it.
> 
> I need to get me some Var ROHM then, gonna struggle as my sources don't get ROHM.
> 
> 213 pounds is good mate, you still lean with it?
> 
> Glad skin is clearing mate as i know from personal experience how it gets you down and self concious


ye still lean surprisingly lol. i found the cure for ecto. loads of deca and eat as much food as i can lol

ye cheers. was annoying me a lot tbh was concious about wearing certain tshirts etc. as they were right down my arms almost at elbow lol


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> ye still lean surprisingly lol. i found the cure for ecto. loads of deca and eat as much food as i can lol
> 
> ye cheers. was annoying me a lot tbh was concious about wearing certain tshirts etc. as they were right down my arms almost at elbow lol


haah yep that's the cure! Throw in some boldenone and that will have you eating even more!

I'm hoping my weight gain will slow down in a few weeks as don't wanna be gaining too much fat. i've got 8 more months to add size so may as well take it slow


----------



## liam0810

Back smashed tonight.

PB on 1 arm rows. 100kg for 8

Also matched my PB on Bent over rows 160 x 8.

I'm still sh1te on pull ups! Really sh1te!

Scott's changing training up which is good, as I like keeping it fresh!

I'm feeling strong, appetite is good which I think might start to get worse once the tren kicks in properly. Might add some boldenone in when that happens or might just try ravenous instead.


----------



## J4MES

How's the acne while running tren?

I've just added winny into my cycle and started to break out! So tempted to stop it as test Prop only had no sides.


----------



## liam0810

M82000 said:


> How's the acne while running tren?
> 
> I've just added winny into my cycle and started to break out! So tempted to stop it as test Prop only had no sides.


It's ok mate. A few on my back but nothing top bad yet. I've got accutane at hand if it gets worse. Not been sunbeds for a about 4 weeks so need o start again as they keep them at bay.

My skin usually flares up after I finish gear.

If yours isn't too bad, go see your doc and ask for zinert. It works well. Also got boots own tea tree and witch hazel shower gel.


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> It's ok mate. A few on my back but nothing top bad yet. I've got accutane at hand if it gets worse. Not been sunbeds for a about 4 weeks so need o start again as they keep them at bay.
> 
> My skin usually flares up after I finish gear.
> 
> If yours isn't too bad, go see your doc and ask for zinert. It works well. Also got boots own tea tree and witch hazel shower gel.


Thanks for the advise mate. I always come up on winny, ran anavar last time and not a single spot!

How longs your cycle this time round?


----------



## liam0810

M82000 said:


> Thanks for the advise mate. I always come up on winny, ran anavar last time and not a single spot!
> 
> How longs your cycle this time round?


Probably be 12 weeks then I'll cruise for 8 weeks and 12 weeks again pal


----------



## liam0810

Delts tonight as lower back is in bits so legs was a no no. Will drop a few tramadol Saturday and hit legs.

Smith press to nose

100 x 15

130 x 12

140 x 6 dropset 80 x 8, 40 x 10

Hammer seated lateral raises

30 x 12 x 4

Seated machine press 1 and 1/4 reps

70 x 11

85 x 9

90 x 7

Cable laterals

5 plates x 12

6 x 10

8 x 6

Face pulls FST7

60 x 10 x 7

Front raises/laterals/bent over rears

15kg DB's x 10/10/10 x 3

Done

Feeling good and took a pic which ain't the best but I think I'm looking alright. Started to fill out anyway. 94.5kg this morning


----------



## Sweat

Some nice size there mate, good stuff.


----------



## Keeks

You can train after having tramadol?


----------



## Queenie

I'm in a huff with u.


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> I'm in a huff with u.


Stop being soft! I invited Jess as she's my best girl mate but rest of lads put a stop to that as their wags wouldn't be happy! So its lads only!

@Keeks, I've no Idea, never tried before!

@Sweat cheers buddy. I'm looking alright, nowt special but putting size on and still leanish


----------



## Queenie

Ohhhh I see. I'm just looking for any excuse to get out of the country lol.

(im not really in a huff)


----------



## Keeks

Good luck with it. For me, tramadol=bed!

And looking good, no ****!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Good luck with it. For me, tramadol=bed!
> 
> And looking good, no ****!


LMAO @ the "no ****"!!!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> LMAO @ the "no ****"!!!


Ok, looking good Liam, full ****!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Good luck with it. For me, tramadol=bed!
> 
> And looking good, no ****!


Same but only when I take a full strip of 6  I'm very bad with this stuff sometimes!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Same but only when I take a full strip of 6  I'm very bad with this stuff sometimes!


 mg: 6???? Holy cr4p! Can have probably up to about 4 thoughout a night but no way 6. Yes I can be too, so have to really watch it and back away from the tramadol during prep!


----------



## liam0810

I did 2 this morning and was chilled and happy, not sleepy!

And @Keeks thanks for the no **** haha! Can see my back in the pic as well and my lovely sweaty crack!


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Ohhhh I see. I'm just looking for any excuse to get out of the country lol.
> 
> (im not really in a huff)


Go to France. From Brighton you could probably swim there! ????


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> I did 2 this morning and was chilled and happy, not sleepy!
> 
> And @Keeks thanks for the no **** haha! Can see my back in the pic as well and my lovely sweaty crack!


Im not so much sleepy, cant really sleep off them but more of a docile happy state, everythings nice and fluffy and lovely, but no way could I train. I bl00dy miss tramadol! 

:lol: No I switched it to full **** now. Lol, lovely!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Im not so much sleepy, cant really sleep off them but more of a docile happy state, everythings nice and fluffy and lovely, but no way could I train. I bl00dy miss tramadol!
> 
> :lol: No I switched it to full **** now. Lol, lovely!


Haha exactly how I feel on it! How about if I have a few tramadol and 4 scoops of jak3d? Haha!

Full **** is ok, you know if you were a bloke you'd wanna get with this! Haha


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Haha exactly how I feel on it! How about if I have a few tramadol and 4 scoops of jak3d? Haha!
> 
> Full **** is ok, you know if you were a bloke you'd wanna get with this! Haha


 :lol: Try it! :lol: Now that would be messy!

Lol, yep, I've been outed in this journal as a full ****.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> :lol: Try it! :lol: Now that would be messy!
> 
> Lol, yep, I've been outed in this journal as a full ****.


So you're saying you want to bum me Keeks? At moment I'm full of tren and up for anything. Apart from scat, I draw the line at scat


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> Probably be 12 weeks then I'll cruise for 8 weeks and 12 weeks again pal


Long cycle then!

Always thought about doing this but I want my dick to work for the ladies haha!


----------



## liam0810

M82000 said:


> Long cycle then!
> 
> Always thought about doing this but I want my dick to work for the ladies haha!


Mate my c0ck works just fine! I did b&c from sept till July this year, came off, had bloods done 10 weeks later and I'd recovered


----------



## liam0810

I'm up and off to the gym for a quick arm session and 20 mins cardio. Missing arms as gonna train legs tomorrow. Going to do giant sets on them and finish with heavy db curls and hammers and press downs


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> So you're saying you want to bum me Keeks? At moment I'm full of tren and up for anything. Apart from scat, I draw the line at scat


Yeah I'd bum you, would make a nice change from being bummed.....from bummee to bummer! :thumbup1:

Eeeew, but everyone has their limits I guess, and no way am I googling images of that! :no: :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> Yeah I'd bum you, would make a nice change from being bummed.....from bummee to bummer! :thumbup1:
> 
> Eeeew, but everyone has their limits I guess, and no way am I googling images of that! :no: :lol:


Google nugget porn keeks, that's HOT


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> Google nugget porn keeks, that's HOT


 :angry: No!!!! :lol:



liam0810 said:


> I'm up and off to the gym for a quick arm session and 20 mins cardio. *Missing arms* as gonna train legs tomorrow. Going to do giant sets on them and finish with heavy db curls and hammers and press downs


See, think Liam's into a bit himself. :lol: Is it wrong that that did spring to mind when I read that, but then thought nah I wont say owt. :lol: I blame dieting, its finally got to me, I need food!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Yeah I'd bum you, would make a nice change from being bummed.....from bummee to bummer! :thumbup1:
> 
> Eeeew, but everyone has their limits I guess, and no way am I googling images of that! :no: :lol:


Sometimes you've gotta give as well Keeks, its cant be all take take take.

Scat involves poo



marknorthumbria said:


> Google nugget porn keeks, that's HOT


That's just got me going! I wonder if there's a place they all congregate as i'd well get there and try pulling!



Keeks said:


> :angry: No!!!! :lol:
> 
> See, think Liam's into a bit himself. :lol: Is it wrong that that did spring to mind when I read that, but then thought nah I wont say owt. :lol: I blame dieting, its finally got to me, I need food!


How long left now Keeks?


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Sometimes you've gotta give as well Keeks, its cant be all take take take.
> 
> Scat involves poo
> 
> That's just got me going! I wonder if there's a place they all congregate as i'd well get there and try pulling!
> 
> How long left now Keeks?


 :lol: Of course and at the same time too, y'see.....multi-tasking! :thumbup1:

I know, thats why I'm NOT goggling images this time.

First comp on Sunday, then a month til NAC show. Im at that fed up stage now, cba with anything and all I think about is food.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> :lol: Of course and at the same time too, y'see.....multi-tasking! :thumbup1:
> 
> I know, thats why I'm NOT goggling images this time.
> 
> First comp on Sunday, then a month til NAC show. Im at that fed up stage now, cba with anything and all I think about is food.


How longs prep been? you gonna have a bit of food after your show sunday? Where's it at?


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> How longs prep been? you gonna have a bit of food after your show sunday? Where's it at?


18 weeks so far, will be 22 weeks by the time I'm finished. Very fed up, so hope its been worth it.

Yeah I've got some treats for Sunday, chocolate etc and Im going shopping tomorrow to pick up some bits. Pot Noodle, roast beef and cheese sandwich and maybe some Dr Oetker pizza. And a mug of Horlicks, a very weird craving this prep.

Its at Batley, then the NAC show is in Middleton so its good that I dont have far to travel/stay over or anything.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> 18 weeks so far, will be 22 weeks by the time I'm finished. Very fed up, so hope its been worth it.
> 
> Yeah I've got some treats for Sunday, chocolate etc and Im going shopping tomorrow to pick up some bits. Pot Noodle, roast beef and cheese sandwich and maybe some Dr Oetker pizza. And a mug of Horlicks, a very weird craving this prep.
> 
> Its at Batley, then the NAC show is in Middleton so its good that I dont have far to travel/stay over or anything.


Jesus that's a long prep, I did 12 and nearly ended up going on a killing spree!

Not too much wrong with a mug of Horlicks is there?

What kept me sane for the last 4 weeks of prep was sugar free jelly and Walden Farms sauces.

I might come the NAC show, so I'll cheer you on and afterwards will throw quark at you!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Jesus that's a long prep, I did 12 and nearly ended up going on a killing spree!
> 
> Not too much wrong with a mug of Horlicks is there?
> 
> What kept me sane for the last 4 weeks of prep was sugar free jelly and Walden Farms sauces.
> 
> I might come the NAC show, so I'll cheer you on and afterwards will throw quark at you!


Oh believe me, Im not the best person to be around right now, either very short tempered or away with the fairies! :lol:

Not sure about Horlicks but best to be safe and stay away.

Sugar free jelly is a staple through prep, does keep me going and I cant wait for a little portion every night.

Yeah try and come, its a great show, very well run and organised, good venue and all support is welcome, Im defending my title so pressure is on! And fine, throw quark at me and I'll just eat it!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Jesus that's a long prep, I did 12 and nearly ended up going on a killing spree!
> 
> Not too much wrong with a mug of Horlicks is there?
> 
> What kept me sane for the last 4 weeks of prep was sugar free jelly and Walden Farms sauces.
> 
> I might come the NAC show, so I'll cheer you on and afterwards will throw quark at you!


Spread it alllll over yourself and @Keeks will lick it off


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Spread it alllll over yourself and @Keeks will lick it off


Stop it William! you know i have issues and urges at the moment! I might cover myself in pot noodle instead


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Spread it alllll over yourself and @Keeks will lick it off


 :lol: But true!!! 



liam0810 said:


> Stop it William! you know i have issues and urges at the moment! I might cover myself in pot noodle instead


 :drool: So where do you live and what time will you be covered?


----------



## Sambuca

@Keeks gl in comp


----------



## Keeks

Sambuca said:


> @Keeks gl in comp


Thank you! :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> :lol: But true!!!
> 
> :drool: So where do you live and what time will you be covered?


I live in Salford and will be covered between the hours of 6pm and 9pm on Sunday. Don't bring a fork, just your mouth is allowed


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> I live in Salford and will be covered between the hours of 6pm and 9pm on Sunday. Don't bring a fork, just your mouth is allowed


Great, but just to warn you, that pot noodle will not last 30 seconds, so I'll bring extra quark, no spoon!


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> Mate my c0ck works just fine! I did b&c from sept till July this year, came off, had bloods done 10 weeks later and I'd recovered


Haha that's the only thing which I'm concerned about but with a good test dose it should be okay!

That's awesome recovery! Drop much size from the b&c?


----------



## vader

@marknorthumbria :"Av wept into a jacket potato for some crap reason last pct" you made my day!  Bang on pics and thread. @liam0810 look fantastic mate!


----------



## liam0810

vader said:


> @marknorthumbria :"Av wept into a jacket potato for some crap reason last pct" you made my day!  Bang on pics and thread. @liam0810 look fantastic mate!


I've cried over Hook on PCT. worst was my comedown from Ibiza and crying over Dark Knight Rises. But being fair Bane cries, so if e's allowed to then I am!

Anyway plans have changed, ended up seeing a girl in Leeds yesterday but coming home so looks like I won't be nipping up to Harrogate to catch up with @Bad Alan and @queenie. Am gutted tbh but oh well. Need to sort a night out soon with them and @CJ and @RACK. Actually its nearly the year anniversary of the night in Leeds when I ended up sleeping on my bathroom floor I was that fcuked! Good times!

Also, am a bit gutted that I won't be doing the Brits this weekend but to be honest I wouldn't change anything about this summer and sometimes sacrifices have to be made. Hopefully this time next year I'll be getting ready to step on stage.

Back is still sore so gonna have brekkie now, tramadol, put some deep heat on my back and train legs. Think ill have to swap out bb squats for hacks though


----------



## TELBOR

Crying at hook pmsl

It's the Disney films that get me :lol:

Hope the back eases up mate, have a good 'un :beer:


----------



## liam0810

Legs smashed. Just finishing calves now then ill write it up. Lad training with me threw up 5 times and gave up after 45mins hahaa!


----------



## Contest

liam0810 said:


> Legs smashed. Just finishing calves now then ill write it up. Lad training with me threw up 5 times and gave up after 45mins hahaa!
> View attachment 138478


Man he looks like he's proper in distress. What did you do to him lol.


----------



## RACK

Yeah that's was week before my bday we all got mortal in Leeds haha

The drive home was errrrrm interesting!!


----------



## liam0810

Contest said:


> Man he looks like he's proper in distress. What did you do to him lol.


Hacks 4 sets with partials

Leg press 4 sets last set partials

Leg extensions FST7

Lying leg curls 4 sets last set triple dropset

Standing curls 3 sets

Toe press, step raises, flat raises 20 reps each x 5 sets


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Yeah that's was week before my bday we all got mortal in Leeds haha
> 
> The drive home was errrrrm interesting!!


I was so ill! I'd took the Monday off work anyway but was still dying Tuesday! Am sure it took 5 years off my life!


----------



## liam0810

Legs done again as scotty has changed up the routine. Still did well

Monday

Legs

Lying ham curls 5x5

60 x 5

65 x 5

70 x 5

75 x 5

80 x 5

Stiff legged deads 3 x 10 backs bad so one leg curls

20kg x 10 x 3. 1 sec hold at contraction

Wide stance hack squats (coz of back£

80 x 15

100 x 10

140 x 6

160 x 6 PB

Leg press 3 x 50 reps rest paused to get to 50

2mina rest between sets

180 x 5 x 3

Leg extension 20 reps superset with hack squats 8 reps 3 sets

50 x 20, 100 x 8 x 3

Lunges 12 reps per leg 4 sets

12kg kettles x 12 x 4

Seated calves 10x10 20 secs rest

15 x 10 x 10

Legs in bits.

Chest tomoz and got a young lad who said he's never trained chest properly before, so gonna destroy him!


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Legs done again as scotty has changed up the routine. Still did well
> 
> Monday
> 
> Legs
> 
> Lyingi ham curls 5x5
> 
> 60 x 5
> 
> 65 x 5
> 
> 70 x 5
> 
> 75 x 5
> 
> 80 x 5
> 
> Stiff legged deads 3 x 10 backs bad so one leg curls
> 
> 20kg x 10 x 3. 1 sec hold at contraction
> 
> Wide stance hack squats (coz of back£
> 
> 80 x 15
> 
> 100 x 10
> 
> 140 x 6
> 
> 160 x 6 PB
> 
> Leg press 3 x 50 reps rest paused to get to 50
> 
> 2mina rest between sets
> 
> 180 x 5 x 3
> 
> Leg extension 20 reps superset with hack squats 8 reps 3 sets
> 
> 50 x 20, 100 x 8 x 3
> 
> Lunges 12 reps per leg 4 sets
> 
> 12kg kettles x 12 x 4
> 
> Seated calves 10x10 20 secs rest
> 
> 15 x 10 x 10
> 
> Legs in bits.
> 
> Chest tomoz and got a young lad who said he's never trained chest properly before, so gonna destroy him!


I love mashing friends up in the gym


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I was so ill! I'd took the Monday off work anyway but was still dying Tuesday! Am sure it took 5 years off my life!


Pussies!!!!!


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> I love mashing friends up in the gym


I seen Si who I trained with on Saturday and he said "I fell over 6 times Saturday night. Legs are in bits. Hardest I've ever trained!" I didn't think it was that bad but then again I was on tramadol and everything was just lovely!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Pussies!!!!!


I don't get to bed till 6.30 after ending up at some Leeds rats house. Was in taxi home with Dan and hangover was kicking in before I'd even been bed!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> I seen Si who I trained with on Saturday and he said "I fell over 6 times Saturday night. Legs are in bits. Hardest I've ever trained!" I didn't think it was that bad but then again I was on tramadol and everything was just lovely!


Did you manage it then on tramadol? Can't imagaine making it to the gym on tamadol, never mind training.

And watch it, you'll get a reputation for destroying young boys! :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Did you manage it then on tramadol? Can't imagaine making it to the gym on tamadol, never mind training.
> 
> And watch it, you'll get a reputation for destroying young boys! :lol:


I dropped two tramadol, one codeine, bit of deep heat stuff, 3 scoops of pre workout and it was great!

I think I might already have that reputation as most of the young boys give me a wide berth. ????


----------



## liam0810

Chest done and dusted and had two young boys with me who just slowed me down. I can only handle one at a time. Session was as follows

Incline flyes 3 x 20

15 x 20

20 x 20

25 x 20

Flat dumbell press 4 x 4-6 1x12

then in 12th hold at top as long as can then at bottom

62.5 x 6 x 4 (upto 67.5 next week)

40 x 12 15 secs at top, 10 at bottom

Flat bench pause on chest 2 x 8 both sets stop on 8 as failure rest 10 secs and go again

100 x 8, 5

80 x 8, 10

Flat flyes 3 x 8

32.5's x 8'x 3

Cable cross overs 2 x 20

5plates x 20 x 2

Seated Weighted dips 2 x 4-6

120 x 12

160 x 10

200 x 6

Press downs 3 x20 tris

12 plates x 20

14 x 20

15 x 20

Like I said, younguns slowed me down a little and were p1ss poor at spotting.

I'm looking leaner, look like I've dropped a little water. Gonna add a little bit of slin in post workout once I get hold of a pen


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Chest done and dusted and had two young boys with me who just slowed me down. I can only handle one at a time. Session was as follows
> 
> Incline flyes 3 x 20
> 
> 15 x 20
> 
> 20 x 20
> 
> 25 x 20
> 
> Flat dumbell press 4 x 4-6 1x12
> 
> then in 12th hold at top as long as can then at bottom
> 
> 62.5 x 6 x 4 (upto 67.5 next week)
> 
> 40 x 12 15 secs at top, 10 at bottom
> 
> Flat bench pause on chest 2 x 8 both sets stop on 8 as failure rest 10 secs and go again
> 
> 100 x 8, 5
> 
> 80 x 8, 10
> 
> Flat flyes 3 x 8
> 
> 32.5's x 8'x 3
> 
> Cable cross overs 2 x 20
> 
> 5plates x 20 x 2
> 
> Seated Weighted dips 2 x 4-6
> 
> 120 x 12
> 
> 160 x 10
> 
> 200 x 6
> 
> Press downs 3 x20 tris
> 
> 12 plates x 20
> 
> 14 x 20
> 
> 15 x 20
> 
> Like I said, younguns slowed me down a little and were p1ss poor at spotting.
> 
> I'm looking leaner, look like I've dropped a little water. Gonna add a little bit of slin in post workout once I get hold of a pen


I read that as you dusted two young boys mate


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> I read that as you dusted two young boys mate


I did mate. It's the trenbolones fault. Oh and have you stopped blaming clen yet you sh1t house?

Night out 14th December


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> I did mate. It's the trenbolones fault. Oh and have you stopped blaming clen yet you sh1t house?
> 
> Night out 14th December


mate i dropped clen and i feel AWESOME


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> mate i dropped clen and i feel AWESOME


p*ssy


----------



## liam0810

Yesterday was rest day and I just went and did 40 mins on treadmill watching breaking bad. Actually does anyone know where I can get series 5 from for free without using a torrent site?

Also, I've now realised that the test and tren has seriously kicked in as I'm pesting ALL THE TIME! In work I'm doing 5mins work, 10mins pesting, 5mins work, 10mins pesting. Also I've now come to the conclusion that steroids are the same as having 6 pints, coz birds look a hell of a lot better!

Due to this I'm pesting on pof and getting some weird messags so I'm just trolling them. Like these


----------



## Sweat

Some good trolling mate!


----------



## TELBOR

:lol: :lol: :lol:

You slag!!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You slag!!


I'm just friendly Robert!


----------



## liam0810

Back trained and it was

Weighted chins

6 sets 10kg on belt

Underhand

15, 10

Wide 2

12,11

Close facing 2

10,8 couldn't get comfy on this

Underhand Yates rows 6x

100 x 10,

140 x8,

160 x 4

170 x 4 PB

120 x 10

Deadlifts out of rack knee high

220 x 8

260 x 6 next week 300kg

Barbell shrugs

4 x 8 all rest paused 10 seconds rest and rep out. Recover and next set

220 x 8 x 2

Just couldn't keep grip on this. Gonna throw some more shrugs in tomoz

Pull downs wide grip 3 x 30

40kg x 30 x 3

Hammer curls 3 x 8-10

22 x 10

28 x 10

32 x 7 drop set 18 x 6

Home now and making myself steak and might have chips for a change as I'm eating that much rice I think I should buy a rice farm in Vietnam!


----------



## TELBOR

Strong sexual predator !!


----------



## Sweat

Goodwork on the PB Liam. I miss rack pulls, only thing current gym lacks is a rack. Got multiple of everything else including squat racks etc but no power cage.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Strong sexual predator !!


Sexual predator sounds harsh. I prefer friendly, outgoing pervert


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Goodwork on the PB Liam. I miss rack pulls, only thing current gym lacks is a rack. Got multiple of everything else including squat racks etc but no power cage.


Strength is going up and up! Was supposed to add slin in this week but only getting pen tomoz so am hoping weight starts coming on next week


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Strength is going up and up! Was supposed to add slin in this week but only getting pen tomoz so am hoping weight starts coming on next week


I really want to get on Slin, but wayyy to fat at the moment. Early next year I will do tho to put some size on.


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> I really want to get on Slin, but wayyy to fat at the moment. Early next year I will do tho to put some size on.


Yeah mate, get a little more timber off and then look into it. I love slin but as you know its dangerous if used incorrectly


----------



## liam0810

I'm getting worse updating this but all is going well! Strength is going up and up which is great apart from causing me rotator cuff problems! But I just need to man up.

Yesterday was legs, same session as last week but all weights were upped and a PB of 170 x 8 on hacks.

Today chest and got 72.5kg DBS for 4 reps flat bench and that was after 3 sets of 20 reps with 30kg db flyes!

Not weighed myself and not bothering. I'm looking alright in the mirror and size is coming on slowly I think. Hunger is a little crappy but that's the tren. Still hitting macros although if hunger is down I change a meal for whey, oats an EVOO.

Still not started slin as not got hold of a pen. I'm hoping this week as lad keeps letting me down!

Oh and global solutions is good!


----------



## liam0810

Oh and watch out for something coming from @TheProteinWorks tomorrow! You'll be loving it!


----------



## Queenie

Omg A+ for trolling


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Omg A+ for trolling


Hahaha cheers Queenie!


----------



## liam0810

Alllllrreeeeet kids!

So I've not really been keeping this upto date as I'm just plodding along doing my thing and I don't really want to bore you all.

Strength is going up every week. Got PB yesterday of 185 x 4 on squats and that was after 160 x 10. Happy with that. Today did 72.5kg DB's x 6 reps another PB and last week decline bench 170 x 5. Appetite is getting better and slin is now being used. These are pics from tonight. Weight was 93kg this morning. Hopefully I can stay this lean whilst I gain which will make prep a little easier


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Alllllrreeeeet kids!
> 
> So I've not really been keeping this upto date as I'm just plodding along doing my thing and I don't really want to bore you all.
> 
> Strength is going up every week. Got PB yesterday of 185 x 4 on squats and that was after 160 x 10. Happy with that. Today did 72.5kg DB's x 6 reps another PB and last week decline bench 170 x 5. Appetite is getting better and slin is now being used. These are pics from tonight. Weight was 93kg this morning. Hopefully I can stay this lean whilst I gain which will make prep a little easier
> 
> View attachment 140142
> View attachment 140143
> View attachment 140144


Getting strong again boss! Like the look too, always fan of your offseason shape. Keep plodding not many workouts till prep mother trucker and then it's poseeeeeeedown time! Looking forward to getting your ass smacked on stage? 

Useless Manc **** with updating though sort your **** out!!!


----------



## RACK

Told ya Global Solutions was good lol

Looking good in the pics mate


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Getting strong again boss! Like the look too, always fan of your offseason shape. Keep plodding not many workouts till prep mother trucker and then it's poseeeeeeedown time! Looking forward to getting your ass smacked on stage?
> 
> Useless Manc **** with updating though sort your **** out!!!


I know i need to update more but i don't wanna bore too many people with whats going on.

I can't wait to get into prep and get on that stage again! And especially when i get to stand next to my good friend, not you Will but someone else ha!



RACK said:


> Told ya Global Solutions was good lol
> 
> Looking good in the pics mate


Its bang on pal! Need more now just the lad i get it off i have to buy a few at a time to get a good price.


----------



## Queenie

You won't bore anyone! I miss u


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> You won't bore anyone! I miss u


haha cheers Claire! Ok I'll update more i suppose.

Spoke with Scott last night and we've agreed that my upper thigh needs bringing up, lower lats and my arms do. my arms really lag behind and it gets right on my t1ts!

Tonight is just cardio so off there soon for 30mins on the treadmill.


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> haha cheers Claire! Ok I'll update more i suppose.
> 
> Spoke with Scott last night and we've agreed that my upper thigh needs bringing up, lower lats and my arms do. my arms really lag behind and it gets right on my t1ts!
> 
> Tonight is just cardio so off there soon for 30mins on the treadmill.


Nice when u can critique your own body and have the option on improving bits like that.

Will see what u boys come up with


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Nice when u can critique your own body and have the option on improving bits like that.
> 
> Will see what u boys come up with


Yep it helps and I'm sure many on here would help critique your body the perverts!


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking good big lad. Impressive. Wide as fcuk with your delts.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking good big lad. Impressive. Wide as fcuk with your delts.


Cheers mate! How you doing?


----------



## TELBOR

Looking huge mate!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Not bad mate thanks.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Not bad mate thanks.


You back training properly? Not been on here much so not been reading much of your journal.

To be honest I'm getting a bit p1ssed off with how this forum seems to be going. Used to come on here and learn something new about training/diet/etc now I come on and either see L Man talking nonsense, tekkers trying to get someone to bang his missus or others just talking nonsense!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Looking huge mate!!


Cheers princess. You good?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Cheers princess. You good?


All good thanks mate :wub:


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> You back training properly? Not been on here much so not been reading much of your journal.
> 
> To be honest I'm getting a bit p1ssed off with how this forum seems to be going. Used to come on here and learn something new about training/diet/etc now I come on and either see L Man talking nonsense, tekkers trying to get someone to bang his missus or others just talking nonsense!


Will pm you mate. Yes I feel the same. Forums gone downhill which admin are doing something about. It's full of cliques now and a lot of bullying. Pathetic some members on here but I won't name names.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> You back training properly? Not been on here much so not been reading much of your journal.
> 
> To be honest I'm getting a bit p1ssed off with how this forum seems to be going. Used to come on here and learn something new about training/diet/etc now I come on and either see L Man talking nonsense, tekkers trying to get someone to bang his missus or others just talking nonsense!


This is true! That's reason I literally just stick to journals mate. Everywhere else seems poor ATM


----------



## liam0810

I'm glad @Suprakill4 and @Bad Alan agree. It's a shame as I used to love being on here and there was so many Knowledgeable lads but now they seem to be disappearing and each one is replaced with ten kn0bheads who've never seen a dumbbell in their life and just come on here to talk complete and utter sh1t. It's like when the mod spaces came up, I honestly couldn't think of one person who stood out for me who should be made a mod. @biglbs was probably the only one I thought worthy and maybe @Keeks but I know she wouldn't have time.


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> I'm glad @Suprakill4 and @Bad Alan agree. It's a shame as I used to love being on here and there was so many Knowledgeable lads but now they seem to be disappearing and each one is replaced with ten kn0bheads who've never seen a dumbbell in their life and just come on here to talk complete and utter sh1t. It's like when the mod spaces came up, I honestly couldn't think of one person who stood out for me who should be made a mod. @biglbs was probably the only one I thought worthy and maybe @Keeks but I know she wouldn't have time.


Let it all out mate lol


----------



## Keeks

Ahh cheers Liam.  Completely agree with what you're saying though. There seems to be more and more people on here just using it as a chat room, loads of stuff going on that I have no idea about, a lot of nonsense and arguing. At the end of the day its a bodybuilding forum, yes, its good to have banter and a laugh in general conv, but there is a lot of rubbish etc recently, I feel out of touch, lol.

I mainly stick to journals now though, mainly to avoid negative comments/arguments and it shouldn't be like that. And you do need to keep your journal updated more!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I'm glad @Suprakill4 and @Bad Alan agree. It's a shame as I used to love being on here and there was so many Knowledgeable lads but now they seem to be disappearing and each one is replaced with ten kn0bheads who've never seen a dumbbell in their life and just come on here to talk complete and utter sh1t. It's like when the mod spaces came up, I honestly couldn't think of one person who stood out for me who should be made a mod. @biglbs was probably the only one I thought worthy and maybe @Keeks but I know she wouldn't have time.


A-****ing-men brother 

Theres still quite alot of good guys and girls on here though, just choose who you entertain!Site will be more useful for you during prep when we are not allowed out anymore and have time to kill


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> Ahh cheers Liam.  Completely agree with what you're saying though. There seems to be more and more people on here just using it as a chat room, loads of stuff going on that I have no idea about, a lot of nonsense and arguing. At the end of the day its a bodybuilding forum, yes, its good to have banter and a laugh in general conv, but there is a lot of rubbish etc recently, I feel out of touch, lol.
> 
> I mainly stick to journals now though, mainly to avoid negative comments/arguments and it shouldn't be like that. And you do need to keep your journal updated more!


Me too Ciara. Only generally read journals here now. It's the same old idiots ruining it for others, they get temp ban, then their back with same pathetic attitude. Oh well. Need to catchup with you and your journal. Hope your well!


----------



## Suprakill4

And Liam, clear ya fcuking inbox ya popular cvnt.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Me too Ciara. Only generally read journals here now. It's the same old idiots ruining it for others, they get temp ban, then their back with same pathetic attitude. Oh well. Need to catchup with you and your journal. Hope your well!


Yep, same old, but hopefully it'll settle soon. I'm not bad thanks, getting through anyway, lol. Saw in your journal, is it your back thats not right?! Hope you recover soon anyway.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> And Liam, clear ya fcuking inbox ya popular cvnt.


Done!



Keeks said:


> Ahh cheers Liam.  Completely agree with what you're saying though. There seems to be more and more people on here just using it as a chat room, loads of stuff going on that I have no idea about, a lot of nonsense and arguing. At the end of the day its a bodybuilding forum, yes, its good to have banter and a laugh in general conv, but there is a lot of rubbish etc recently, I feel out of touch, lol.
> 
> I mainly stick to journals now though, mainly to avoid negative comments/arguments and it shouldn't be like that. And you do need to keep your journal updated more!





Bad Alan said:


> A-****ing-men brother
> 
> Theres still quite alot of good guys and girls on here though, just choose who you entertain!Site will be more useful for you during prep when we are not allowed out anymore and have time to kill


i think we should start our own group and start attacking all the mongs on here so they do one to Bodybuilding.com or wherever!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Done!
> 
> i think we should start our own group and start attacking all the mongs on here so they do one to Bodybuilding.com or wherever!


In! :bounce:

But seriously, keep ya journal updated. And your stories make me chuckle, update needed on Ace Ventura, still cant believe you said that! :lol:


----------



## Queenie

I think all of you need a cuddle 

Feel the love! :wub:


----------



## Chelsea

Liam mate looking good in the pics, what you running at the moment mate gear wise? Im planning my next blast and im looking for ideas


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> In! :bounce:
> 
> But seriously, keep ya journal updated. And your stories make me chuckle, update needed on Ace Ventura, still cant believe you said that! :lol:


Yeah i will do from now on. a couple of stories of women from recent:

So i met a girl a few weeks ago and she text me one day saying "your voice is pretty deep i'll probably go off it after time" I replied "dont worry you won't see enough of me to go off it!" She said "oh right. Well you're not my type anyway" So we agreed that she'd come mine and we'd bang and then call it quits. So she came round we banged (by the way she was ridiculously loud! i needed ear defenders!" Then i thought that's that as she had said when at mine "you're a bit of a d1ck really", then the other day she messaged me out of the blue saying she wanted me in her life and that she'd make me happy, etc etc. I told her the truth that i wasn't wanting anything like that and she accepted it. But that came out of the blue! Also, she smoked, vile habit!

Then Tuesday i got an inbox on Facebook off a girl i've not heard off for 6 months, telling me she missed me and she fell hard for me! I knew this girl 3 weeks!

I've said it many times and i stand by it

B1TCHES BE CRAZY!!!


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> I think all of you need a cuddle
> 
> Feel the love! :wub:


You can't beat a cuddle Claire! Love a good cuddle, back tickle and a BJ!



Chelsea said:


> Liam mate looking good in the pics, what you running at the moment mate gear wise? Im planning my next blast and im looking for ideas


i'm running 400ml tren e, 200ml tren a, 900ml test e and 250ml Bold a week pal. Oh and 8ius of slin after training. I'm trying to get some anavar as well to throw in for the last 6 weeks. Plan is another 6 weeks up till xmas, then 6 weeks cruise and then Scotty says he has a 4 week blast for me but won't tell me anymore


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> You can't beat a cuddle Claire! Love a *good cuddle, back tickle and a BJ*!


Standard


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Yeah i will do from now on. a couple of stories of women from recent:
> 
> So i met a girl a few weeks ago and she text me one day saying "your voice is pretty deep i'll probably go off it after time" I replied "dont worry you won't see enough of me to go off it!" She said "oh right. Well you're not my type anyway" So we agreed that she'd come mine and we'd bang and then call it quits. So she came round we banged (by the way she was ridiculously loud! i needed ear defenders!" Then i thought that's that as she had said when at mine "you're a bit of a d1ck really", then the other day she messaged me out of the blue saying she wanted me in her life and that she'd make me happy, etc etc. I told her the truth that i wasn't wanting anything like that and she accepted it. But that came out of the blue! Also, she smoked, vile habit!
> 
> Then Tuesday i got an inbox on Facebook off a girl i've not heard off for 6 months, telling me she missed me and she fell hard for me! I knew this girl 3 weeks!
> 
> I've said it many times and i stand by it
> 
> B1TCHES BE CRAZY!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh dear, that's ace!!!

We're not all crazy y'know and some blokes are a bit mental too so it balances out.


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> You can't beat a cuddle Claire! Love a good cuddle, back tickle and a BJ!
> 
> i'm running 400*ml* tren e, 200*ml* tren a, 900*ml* test e and 250*ml* Bold a week pal. Oh and 8ius of slin after training. I'm trying to get some anavar as well to throw in for the last 6 weeks. Plan is another 6 weeks up till xmas, then 6 weeks cruise and then Scotty says he has a 4 week blast for me but won't tell me anymore


400*ml *Tren.......you may be in prison after that :lol:

Sounds like a good cycle mate, im leaving orals out of my next blast as they ruin my appetite. How you finding the slin?


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> 400*ml *Tren.......you may be in prison after that :lol:
> 
> Sounds like a good cycle mate, im leaving orals out of my next blast as they ruin my appetite. How you finding the slin?


haha or i'd melt at night from all the sweating! The night sweats are pretty bad at moment. Not as bad as last year when i had a girl stay at mine and she asked me why did my bed smell of vinegar! I had sweat that much it had gone into my matress and took me ages to get rid of the smell!

I've added the bold for my appetite, only put it in last week. Slin is fine mate, i've ran it a couple times before, just need to be bang on with meals after it.

Hows your training going? What dates the show next year?


----------



## biglbs

liam0810 said:


> I'm glad @Suprakill4 and @Bad Alan agree. It's a shame as I used to love being on here and there was so many Knowledgeable lads but now they seem to be disappearing and each one is replaced with ten kn0bheads who've never seen a dumbbell in their life and just come on here to talk complete and utter sh1t. It's like when the mod spaces came up, I honestly couldn't think of one person who stood out for me who should be made a mod. @biglbs was probably the only one I thought worthy and maybe @Keeks but I know she wouldn't have time.


That is very humbling mate,thank you,now how much did we agree?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Done!
> 
> i think we should start our own group and start attacking all the mongs on here so they do one to Bodybuilding.com or wherever!


I wouldnt stoop mate, I enjoy certain parts of the forum and helping out where needs be  we are already in our own group, you're an honorary family member!! Told you that, don't you remember the blood bond we made? 

Agree a lot can **** off to bb.com lol !


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> haha or i'd melt at night from all the sweating! The night sweats are pretty bad at moment. Not as bad as last year when i had a girl stay at mine and she asked me why did my bed smell of vinegar! I had sweat that much it had gone into my matress and took me ages to get rid of the smell!
> 
> I've added the bold for my appetite, only put it in last week. Slin is fine mate, i've ran it a couple times before, just need to be bang on with meals after it.
> 
> Hows your training going? What dates the show next year?


 :lol: always nice when a birds asks you what the fck that smell is hahahahaha!

Do you find much fat gain with slin as many seem to say that it creeps up on you? Im very weary of using it mainly because im a bit scared haha.

Not sure about the show next year, want to do a later one so my legs get a chance to really grow and match my upper body.

@Bad Alan wants me to do the Leeds show with a potential @Keeks sandwich


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> :lol: always nice when a birds asks you what the fck that smell is hahahahaha!
> 
> Do you find much fat gain with slin as many seem to say that it creeps up on you? Im very weary of using it mainly because im a bit scared haha.
> 
> Not sure about the show next year, want to do a later one so my legs get a chance to really grow and match my upper body.
> 
> @Bad Alan wants me to do the Leeds show with a potential @Keeks sandwich


No no you are doing Leeds, so is Liam  and CJ!

You can't let @Keeks down now mate she messages me constantly telling me how much she's looking forward to it


----------



## RACK

It'll be a ukm leeds take over


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> No no you are doing Leeds, so is Liam  and CJ!
> 
> You can't let @Keeks down now mate she messages me constantly telling me how much she's looking forward to it


 :lol: so im gonna be surrounded by short people and a couple of midgets Keeks and CJ! I'll look like the jolly green giant haha.

I suppose I have committed to being one of the slices in the sandwich so I better come good (excuse the pun).


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> :lol: so im gonna be surrounded by short people and a couple of midgets Keeks and CJ! I'll look like the jolly green giant haha.
> 
> I suppose I have committed to being one of the slices in the sandwich so I better come good (excuse the pun).


Yes you had! Plus Liam is going to come watch and be camera man


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Yes you had! Plus Liam is going to come watch and be camera man


Something tells me the camera will spend a while unattended and I will feel a poke and it wont be a jab of sust!


----------



## liam0810

biglbs said:


> That is very humbling mate,thank you,now how much did we agree?


i think it was 100 million ugandan dollars! ha!

Its true though mate, we don't come across each other a lot but i do read a lot of your posts and you know your stuff and are level headed.



Bad Alan said:


> I wouldnt stoop mate, I enjoy certain parts of the forum and helping out where needs be  we are already in our own group, you're an honorary family member!! Told you that, don't you remember the blood bond we made?
> 
> Agree a lot can **** off to bb.com lol !


I know we are mate and even your brothers said i wasn't a complete cnut which is amazing!



Chelsea said:


> :lol: always nice when a birds asks you what the fck that smell is hahahahaha!
> 
> Do you find much fat gain with slin as many seem to say that it creeps up on you? Im very weary of using it mainly because im a bit scared haha.
> 
> Not sure about the show next year, want to do a later one so my legs get a chance to really grow and match my upper body.
> 
> @Bad Alan wants me to do the Leeds show with a potential @Keeks sandwich


You just need to watch it with the slin mate, keep a little cardio in and don't do big doses. i find 8ius is enough for me.

Get doing the Leeds show as they'll be me, Will, CJ and Scott as well!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yes you had! Plus Liam is going to come watch and be camera man


Watch? Fcuk that, i'm gonna be in the middle with my fingers, tongue and c0ck going everywhere!


----------



## biglbs

Thank mate,what happened in the end with all that Moderator stuff anyhow,was anyone picked?


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> You just need to watch it with the slin mate, keep a little cardio in and don't do big doses. i find 8ius is enough for me.
> 
> Get doing the Leeds show as they'll be me, Will, CJ and Scott as well!


Fair play mate cheers for that. Scott competing or just going to watch? Does he not post on here anymore?


----------



## liam0810

biglbs said:


> Thank mate,what happened in the end with all that Moderator stuff anyhow,was anyone picked?


Not sure mate, might be a while yet. TBF the mods who went didn't really post anyway so if it takes a while i doubt the forum will suffer



Chelsea said:


> Fair play mate cheers for that. Scott competing or just going to watch? Does he not post on here anymore?


He's competing i think. Na he doesn't mate, he probably will start up again in a few months but i know he's mad busy at the moment


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Not sure mate, might be a while yet. TBF the mods who went didn't really post anyway so if it takes a while i doubt the forum will suffer
> 
> He's competing i think. Na he doesn't mate, he probably will start up again in a few months but i know he's mad busy at the moment


Nice, you know what class?


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Nice, you know what class?


Your class!


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Your class!


Thanks mate, such a nice compliment out the blue 

What class is Scott entering though :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :lol: always nice when a birds asks you what the fck that smell is hahahahaha!
> 
> Do you find much fat gain with slin as many seem to say that it creeps up on you? Im very weary of using it mainly because im a bit scared haha.
> 
> Not sure about the show next year, want to do a later one so my legs get a chance to really grow and match my upper body.
> 
> @Bad Alan wants me to do the Leeds show with a potential @Keeks sandwich


Sandwich?! Man sandwich?! :thumb: No potential!



Bad Alan said:


> No no you are doing Leeds, so is Liam  and CJ!
> 
> You can't let @Keeks down now mate she messages me constantly telling me how much she's looking forward to it


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



Chelsea said:


> :lol: so im gonna be surrounded by short people and a couple of midgets Keeks and CJ! I'll look like the jolly green giant haha.
> 
> I suppose I have committed to being one of the slices in the sandwich so I better come good (excuse the pun).


Surrounded by midgets :lol: You make it sounds like there'll be midgets under you, on top of you, all over you! :whistling:

I'm sure you'll come good, and do the Leeds show! 



liam0810 said:


> Watch? Fcuk that, i'm gonna be in the middle with my fingers, tongue and c0ck going everywhere!


Am I still needed then?! :confused1:


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Watch? Fcuk that, i'm gonna be in the middle with my fingers, tongue and c0ck going everywhere!


I know you will


----------



## liam0810

@Chelsea as soon as I put that I knew that'd be your reply! Too predictable young man!

@Keeks of course you'll be needed, you will need to wipe the sweat off me. The amount I sweat at the moment when making sweet beautiful love I could drown one of the poor buggars!

@Bad Alan you know me well!


----------



## Keeks

Hmmm, ok then but I am joining in at some point!


----------



## liam0810

Training update:

50 reps pull ups with 20kg plate. Took me 5 sets. Jesus I'm cr4p at pull ups!

Underhand Yates row

140 x 10

190 x 4

195 x 3

140 x 6

100 x 8

60 x 10

Shrugs 4 x 8 rest pause

200 x 15

240 x 8

260 x 8

260 x 8

Wide grip pull downs

45 x 30

50 x 30

50 x 30

Seated preachers

40 x 8

50 x 6

55 x 6 drop set 40 x 4, 20 x 8

Incline DB curls palms facing front

15 x 10

15 x 10

15 x 8

Rope hammers

Stack x 10 x 4

Decent session, lower back is still dicky so had to leave rack pulls again


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Hmmm, ok then but I am joining in at some point!


At the end to wipe the DNA off us all


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> At the end to wipe the DNA off us all


 :thumbdown: Well I've got to say I'm slightly disappointed with my role, but hey ho, I'll sit in the corner watching whilst eating Krispy Kremes.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :thumbdown: Well I've got to say I'm slightly disappointed with my role, but hey ho, I'll sit in the corner watching whilst eating Krispy Kremes.


I've got a donut holder for you  Keeks I'm sure we can find you a more suitable role!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> I've got a donut holder for you  Keeks I'm sure we can find you a more suitable role!


 :lol: Well thank you, I really wasn't happy with either of Liams suggestions.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :lol: Well thank you, I really wasn't happy with either of Liams suggestions.


Ignore him he just wants me and @Chelsea all to himself! He's greedy like that


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> :lol: Well thank you, I really wasn't happy with either of Liams suggestions.


Ok ok you can also make sure we are all adequately hydrated and also shout some encouragement to us.

By the way how did my journal turn into talk of a gay three way?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Ok ok you can also make sure we are all adequately hydrated and also shout some encouragement to us.
> 
> By the way how did my journal turn into talk of a gay three way?


Same reason for every other conversation we have about bumming or rimming, you took it there you dirty boy lol


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Ignore him he just wants me and @Chelsea all to himself! He's greedy like that


Tell me about it, I've been properly pushed out of this, and this was going to be the highlight of 2014 for me! :lol:



liam0810 said:


> Ok ok you can also make sure we are all adequately hydrated and also shout some encouragement to us.
> 
> By the way how did my journal turn into talk of a gay three way?


Well I'll do the encouragment thing, remember I'll be dressed as a cheerleader anyway, so will come up with a gay sandwich chant to keep you guys going!

And it turned into a gay three way thing when you booted me out of the sandwich! Give me a better role and it will no longer be a super gay three way!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Tell me about it, I've been properly pushed out of this, and this was going to be the highlight of 2014 for me! :lol:
> 
> Well I'll do the encouragment thing, remember I'll be dressed as a cheerleader anyway, so will come up with a gay sandwich chant to keep you guys going!
> 
> And it turned into a gay three way thing when you booted me out of the sandwich! Give me a better role and it will no longer be a super gay three way!


Ok me and you will bang whilst Chelsea buggars William. William loves being buggared!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Ok me and you will bang whilst Chelsea buggars William. William loves being buggared!


That's a bit better, thank you! :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> That's a bit better, thank you! :thumbup1:


You're very welcome darling


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> No no you are doing Leeds, so is Liam  and CJ!
> 
> You can't let @Keeks down now mate she messages me constantly telling me how much she's looking forward to it


And me ya fcuking w4nker.

Lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> And me ya fcuking w4nker.
> 
> Lol.


**** yea! It's gonna be a riot  ukm takeover, will be awesome with a few of us doing it!


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Ok me and you will bang whilst Chelsea buggars William. William loves being buggared!





Keeks said:


> That's a bit better, thank you! :thumbup1:


How on earth did it turn from me enjoying a keeks sandwich to having to put my pork sword into @Bad Alan's balloon knot?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> How on earth did it turn from me enjoying a keeks sandwich to having to put my pork sword into @Bad Alan's balloon knot?


Because Liam got jealous of our plans


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Because Liam got jealous of our plans


I don't blame him, i'll let him have a go on Keeks but he will have to be my stand in for when I need to rehydrate and take in some serious calories, its gonna be messy :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> How on earth did it turn from me enjoying a keeks sandwich to having to put my pork sword into @Bad Alan's balloon knot?


I had to fight to get a part back in this sandwich, Liam basically turned it into a gay three way, but luckily @Bad Alan fought my corner and I'm back in. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I had to fight to get a part back in this sandwich, Liam basically turned it into a gay three way, but luckily @Bad Alan fought my corner and I'm back in. :thumbup1:


Yea credit where credits due, Bad Alan has made it a lot straighter for me and much more enjoyable for you....I may rep him


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Yea credit where credits due, Bad Alan has made it a lot straighter for me and much more enjoyable for you....I may rep him


Being straight is for gays


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Yea credit where credits due, Bad Alan has made it a lot straighter for me and much more enjoyable for you....I may rep him


Don't get me wrong I'll still tickle your balls while your elbow deep in her ****hole, but it'd be a shame not to have her involved too


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Being straight is for gays


In that case im going to bum Will into oblivion! How gay am I :confused1:



Bad Alan said:


> Don't get me wrong I'll still tickle your balls while your elbow deep in her ****hole, but it'd be a shame not to have her involved too


Epic.....I got a semi reading this


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Yea credit where credits due, Bad Alan has made it a lot straighter for me and much more enjoyable for you....I may *bum* him


Oh dear, now you've gone as gay as Liam! :thumbdown:



Bad Alan said:


> Don't get me wrong I'll still tickle your balls while your elbow deep in her ****hole, but it'd be a shame not to have her involved too


 mg: Elbow deep.....NO FISTING!!!! mg: I'm now back to being tea lady I think!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Oh dear, now you've gone as gay as Liam! :thumbdown:
> 
> mg: Elbow deep.....NO single FISTING only double!!!! mg: I'm now back to being bucket lady I think!


Edited for you


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Edited for you


Remember I'm a midget, that would rip me in half!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Edited for you


I have some horrible things to say about what we could do to Keeks but don't think it should go on open forum lol or in Liam's journal


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Remember I'm a midget, that would rip me in half!!!!


That's enough about my penis 



Bad Alan said:


> I have some horrible things to say about what we could do to Keeks but don't think it should go on open forum lol or in Liam's journal


Erm.......3 way pm? :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

mg: And sorry Liam for the hi-jack of your journal! I'm off now for a 3 way pm.


----------



## Queenie

Who in god's name says no to fisting??!! @Keeks live a little


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> Who in god's name says no to fisting??!! @Keeks live a little


 :lol: I'm a midget!!! Midgets say no to fisting!!!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I have some horrible things to say about what we could do to Keeks but don't think it should go on open forum lol or in Liam's journal


Being fair I'm more interested in reading about fisting keeks then I am about me lifting a dumbbell! @RXQueenie are you now joining in?


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Being fair I'm more interested in reading about fisting keeks then I am about me lifting a dumbbell! @RXQueenie are you now joining in?


Definitely not


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Being fair I'm more interested in reading about fisting keeks then I am about me lifting a dumbbell! @RXQueenie are you now joining in?


Back off


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Being fair I'm more interested in reading about fisting keeks then I am about me lifting a dumbbell! @RXQueenie are you now joining in?


So yesterday I was a cast off, today I'm back in the loop being fisted! So confused!

Anyway, get lifting some weights and stuff!


----------



## RACK

I just heard "Fisting" and "balloon knots!"

Forget what I said in my journal, those 2 things right there are worth me gettin my tan and trunks on for!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Back off


Sharing is caring William


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> I just heard "Fisting" and "balloon knots!"
> 
> Forget what I said in my journal, those 2 things right there are worth me gettin my tan and trunks on for!


So we are in agreeance. Rack will put his tan on and trunks and then gets fisted by @Chelsea


----------



## RACK

liam0810 said:


> So we are in agreeance. Rack will put his tan on and trunks and then gets fisted by @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=33300" target="_blank">Chelsea</a>


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Sharing is caring William


That's true  but you're too short anyway x


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> I just heard "Fisting" and "balloon knots!"
> 
> Forget what I said in my journal, those 2 things right there are worth me gettin my tan and trunks on for!


Knew you'd be in here as soon as my ****hole gets mentioned


----------



## RACK

Hey, I'm all about the feltching pal


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Hey, I'm all about the feltching pal


If you don't like felching your gay


----------



## liam0810

Delts last night

Seated machine press

10 reps rest pause 4 times

Stack x 10,5,3,3

Stack x 6,4,2,3

Stack x 6,3,3.1

Stack x 5,2,2,1

Seated laterals

15kg x 15

17.5 x 15 x 2

25 x 8

Standing behind neck press

50 x 10

60 x 10 x 2

Hammer front delt raises

15 x 15 x 4

Rope pulldowns superset straight bar & close push ups super slow negative

60x10, 80 x 10, BW x 10

65x10, 85x10, BW x 7

65x10, 90x9, BWx8

Done 40mins fasted cardio this morning and going to hit calves in a bit, biceps and lower lats. Actually what's a good exercise for lower lats?


----------



## RowRow

liam0810 said:


> Delts last night
> 
> Seated machine press
> 
> 10 reps rest pause 4 times
> 
> Stack x 10,5,3,3
> 
> Stack x 6,4,2,3
> 
> Stack x 6,3,3.1
> 
> Stack x 5,2,2,1
> 
> Seated laterals
> 
> 15kg x 15
> 
> 17.5 x 15 x 2
> 
> 25 x 8
> 
> Standing behind neck press
> 
> 50 x 10
> 
> 60 x 10 x 2
> 
> Hammer front delt raises
> 
> 15 x 15 x 4
> 
> Rope pulldowns superset straight bar & close push ups super slow negative
> 
> 60x10, 80 x 10, BW x 10
> 
> 65x10, 85x10, BW x 7
> 
> 65x10, 90x9, BWx8
> 
> Done 40mins fasted cardio this morning and going to hit calves in a bit, biceps and lower lats. Actually what's a good exercise for lower lats?


Doing seated cable rows with a neutral grip whilst sitting on a dumbbell really hammers lower Lats


----------



## liam0810

RowRow said:


> Doing seated cable rows with a neutral grip whilst sitting on a dumbbell really hammers lower Lats


Cheers buddy! I'll give them a go next week


----------



## liam0810

Another update! I'm getting back on this!

Rest day today, off to do 45mins cardio now then off upto York so to see a friend. Think I might make it a cheat day today


----------



## liam0810

Legs destroyed today.

Squats

100 x 15

140 x 12

200 x 3 (PB) well made up with this, thought I'd get one if I was lucky but managed 3!

180 x 6

140 x 10

Leg press machine 50 reps rest paused, locked out when resting

180 x 50 x 3

Threw up

Seated leg curls

50 x 10 x 10 30 secs rest between sets

Leg extensions super set with close legged leg press (should be hacks but none at gym)

40 x 20, 220 x 10 x 3

Walking lunges

45kg barbell x 12 x 4

Threw up

Adductor

Stack x 12 x 3

Toe press

160 x 8 x 4

Inside knee was sore on this. Gonna stck to seated calves, donkey raises and standing calves

Good session, weight is up a little but not much. Gonna be a hard slog getting the weight on me I think. I drop weight so easy it gets on my t1ts.

Got used to training on my own again now, which is good and bad. Good as don't have to rely on anyone turning up. Bad coz I miss having someone to push me that extra bit and someone who knows my limits


----------



## liam0810

woke up this morning and legs are in bits, quads more than anything so might hit hammies again this week as want to make sure they don't lag.

tonight is chest and am going to aim for 5 plates aside on seated press. last week i managed 95 so 100kg is achievable.

In liverpool on site all day and nipped into the cafe where the old birds tried setting me up with a girl who works there last week and now one of them has been telling a girl all about me! The lads on site have found out and are egging her on to come to site to meet me. So safe to say i'm hiding in my site office till 3.30pm when i can **** off home!


----------



## liam0810

Chest and triceps done

Seated plate loaded press

100 x 12

180 x 8

200 x 4 (PB)

180 x 6

140 x 12 hold at peak contraction for 20 secs

Incline flyes

25 x 20

27.5 x 20 x 2

Incline smith press dead stop

60 x 12

80 x 10

Flat flyes

32.5 x 8 x 3

Cable crossovers

6 plates x 20 x 3

Tricep extensions

60 x 10

60 x 9

60 x 7

Rope pulldowns pause at contraction, 3 sec negative

12 plates x 15

13 x 12

14 x 12

Stack x 9

Done. Got told off a few that I'm looking big and my best when in off season. If I can keep this condition or close to it till June I'll be pleased. Problem is that Scott is telling me I need to eat more cheat meals so body is shocked when we go to eating clean when in prep, but I'm not in the mood for them! Gonna have a cheat tomorrow but nothing is taking my fancy.

@Bad Alan is over next week for a session so I'm gonna have him look me over and tell me what he thinks as I know he'll be honest with me. In the gym I just feel like a few blow smoke up my a$$


----------



## Queenie

Dunno but I'll def give those lats an intra workout squeeze


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks a good workout mate!! I really like the plate loaded chest press machine at the minute. Been in my routine first time ever for 4 weeks and I really feel it work. Got 180kg combined for 15, 5, 3 RP set today and fcuked me!!!

Good to see ya posting again.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Looks a good workout mate!! I really like the plate loaded chest press machine at the minute. Been in my routine first time ever for 4 weeks and I really feel it work. Got 180kg combined for 15, 5, 3 RP set today and fcuked me!!!
> 
> Good to see ya posting again.


Yeah it's been in mine last two weeks, reason is that I'm pressing the 72.5kg DB's for more than 6 reps so thought I'd use this as I feel it more than flat barbell press.

I'm back now mate, I was spending all my spare time pesting girls and I've retired from that for a while! When I go quiet on here again you'll know its coz I'm back at it again haha!

Hope your backs nearly better pal


----------



## Keeks

Can't keep up with the workouts in here now, but good to have ya back!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Chest and triceps done
> 
> Seated plate loaded press
> 
> 100 x 12
> 
> 180 x 8
> 
> 200 x 4 (PB)
> 
> 180 x 6
> 
> 140 x 12 hold at peak contraction for 20 secs
> 
> Incline flyes
> 
> 25 x 20
> 
> 27.5 x 20 x 2
> 
> Incline smith press dead stop
> 
> 60 x 12
> 
> 80 x 10
> 
> Flat flyes
> 
> 32.5 x 8 x 3
> 
> Cable crossovers
> 
> 6 plates x 20 x 3
> 
> Tricep extensions
> 
> 60 x 10
> 
> 60 x 9
> 
> 60 x 7
> 
> Rope pulldowns pause at contraction, 3 sec negative
> 
> 12 plates x 15
> 
> 13 x 12
> 
> 14 x 12
> 
> Stack x 9
> 
> Done. Got told off a few that I'm looking big and my best when in off season. If I can keep this condition or close to it till June I'll be pleased. Problem is that Scott is telling me I need to eat more cheat meals so body is shocked when we go to eating clean when in prep, but I'm not in the mood for them! Gonna have a cheat tomorrow but nothing is taking my fancy.
> 
> @Bad Alan is over next week for a session so I'm gonna have him look me over and tell me what he thinks as I know he'll be honest with me. In the gym I just feel like a few blow smoke up my a$$


I can do that, only credit where it's due  I've always told you you're offseason look is mint. You nail it down for a couple years you'll be a really good u90s competitor with your frame. Smash those legs and you're golden.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Can't keep up with the workouts in here now, but good to have ya back!


Yep i'm back! cheers Keeks!



Bad Alan said:


> I can do that, only credit where it's due  I've always told you you're offseason look is mint. You nail it down for a couple years you'll be a really good u90s competitor with your frame. Smash those legs and you're golden.


Ta mate, legs are coming up but long way to go yet. Enjoying training now and food is going down easier.

Also, got my final stag do of the year next friday (thank fcuk!), trying to come up with ideas on how to abuse and degrade the stag. Up to now my idea is to find a tramp, offer him 50quid and cuff him to the stag for the afternoon. Anyone got any other ideas?


----------



## liam0810

Night off the gym, not even cardio, so went morrisons and got some mini pork and pickle pies, choc cheesecake slice and just making chicken, chorizo and rice for tea. Mini cheat meal. Also got pulled pork in the slow cooker for a couple meals tomorrow. I do love my slow cooker!

Been a bit of a rubbish day really as found out one of my close mates her dads had a stroke and only been given a few days. He's been ill a while but she was hoping to get Xmas with him and that doesn't look like its going to happen now. I'm going to go and see him tomorrow and say my goodbye. Things like this make you realise that you should cherish your loved ones and the precious time you have. We all take for granted the time we have and we shouldn't.


----------



## Suprakill4

Gutted about the bad news mate. Does make you appreciate what you have more when you see others close to you go through stuff like this. Shouldn't take something like that though.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Gutted about the bad news mate. Does make you appreciate what you have more when you see others close to you go through stuff like this. Shouldn't take something like that though.


Yeah mate it does and like you said its daft how it takes something like this to make you appreciate what you have. I always think I'm very lucky with my family and friends but yet I still take them for granted sometimes. Need to make more time for them


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate it does and like you said its daft how it takes something like this to make you appreciate what you have. I always think I'm very lucky with my family and friends but yet I still take them for granted sometimes. Need to make more time for them


It's unfortunate mate. My grandparents died 2 years ago I think. And my biggest and one of my only regrets in life is not seeing them more. They moved from Plymouth to round the corner from us to be close to me and my brother and being the selfish cvnts that we were, we didn't make as much time to see then as we should. Will never forgive myself for that. Never know when they will be gone, my grandad accidentally took a weeks worth of blood pressure tablets instead of just that days and it killed him so didn't expect it. Gotta make as much time for family as you can eh.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> It's unfortunate mate. My grandparents died 2 years ago I think. And my biggest and one of my only regrets in life is not seeing them more. They moved from Plymouth to round the corner from us to be close to me and my brother and being the selfish cvnts that we were, we didn't make as much time to see then as we should. Will never forgive myself for that. Never know when they will be gone, my grandad accidentally took a weeks worth of blood pressure tablets instead of just that days and it killed him so didn't expect it. Gotta make as much time for family as you can eh.


My nan died 11 years ago and she practically brought me up as my mum and dad got divorced when i was 6 and were always working, so my nan was the constant in my life. We used to have silly arguments all the time because we were so close and i regret them now as i know she was looking out for me. Would love just another 5 minutes with her but that's life.

Off to the hospital in a couple hours to say my goodbye to him and see my friend. Already told her that i'm gonna be rubbish and she'll end up comforting me instead of the other way round. She called me a soft ar$e ha!


----------



## Suprakill4

Hope it goes ok mate!! Least your going and saying bye. Not a nice thing to do.


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> My nan died 11 years ago and she practically brought me up as my mum and dad got divorced when i was 6 and were always working, so my nan was the constant in my life. We used to have silly arguments all the time because we were so close and i regret them now as i know she was looking out for me. Would love just another 5 minutes with her but that's life.
> 
> Off to the hospital in a couple hours to say my goodbye to him and see my friend. Already told her that i'm gonna be rubbish and she'll end up comforting me instead of the other way round. She called me a soft ar$e ha!


Good to luck today mate.

Also can't DM you as said your inbox is full.


----------



## liam0810

Back trained yesterday and mixed it up a little as I wanted to hit rack pulls heavy.

Wide Pull ups 60 reps

BW + 20kg x 60 reps

Rack pulls

260 x 8

300 x 5

320 x 5

260 x 6

Shrugs

240 x 15 RP x 3

Could go heavier on this but at one of the gyms I go you can't grip the bar properly.

Yates rows

200 x 3 - done! Back is goosed!

160 x 4 - no point!

Seated rows

80 x 12

100 x 10

120 x 8

Wide grip pulldowns

50 x 30 x 3

Preachers

40 x 10 x 3

Hammer DB curls

34 x 8

36 x 6

38 x 4

Done

Went to see my friends dad yesterday and he obviously doesn't look good. My friend is a lot stronger than I'd be which I admire a lot. Hopefully everyone gets to see him before he goes.

Off work today so just did delts fasted.

Standing shoulder press

60 x 12

80 x 10

100 x 8

80 x 6

Db lat raises

8 x 15

14 x 15

18 x 12

Seated machine press

100 x 10,6,6.4

120 x 8,5,4,2

130 x 6,3,4,2

Seated partial lats

30 x 15

34 x 15

40 x 10,5

By this point my rotator is in bits. Really need this sorting as its starting to hamper me now.

Triceps super sets

Straight bar pulldowns 40 x 15

Rope pulls 30 x 15

Reverse grip pulls 25 x 12

Straight 45 x 10

Ropes 35 x 10

Reverse 30 x 7

Straight 55 x 6

Ropes 40 x 6

Reverse 35 x 3 drop 20 x 8

At the barbers now and then going picking my friend up from the hospital as she's getting her boobs done and being the nice boy I am I said I'd look after her.


----------



## liam0810

Had a nice chilled weekend. Ate well but no cardio as been looking after plastic t1ts. Off upto Wakefield in an hour to see another friend for a bit. Gonna throw in some cardio this week. 45mins Wednesday and maybe 10mins a night after weights. I'm putting a little timber on which Scott wants but I don't want unwanted fat if you know what I mean.

Oh and this daft Cnut has binned my gear by mistake! Binned a bottle of test e (4ml left) and tren e (4ml left). So gotta buy more this week. It's ok as I have some tren a to run up till then and a couple ml of cyp. I'm just a big mong!


----------



## liam0810

Oh and has anyone tried the new @TheProteinWorks protein? Raspberry & White choc? Gonna order this week. @Keeks or @Ginger Ben have you? @Bad Alan probably has but as he is now head of propaganda at @MaxiRAW he can't admit it


----------



## Keeks

Haven't tried it yet but need to order supplies in the next day or two so will be ordering some, along with rum n raisin, that stuff is lush.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Haven't tried it yet but need to order supplies in the next day or two so will be ordering some, along with rum n raisin, that stuff is lush.


Yep I need to order Wednesday when its pay day and it'll be

Raspberry and white choc

Rum and raisin

Isurge berry blitz

Bcaa berry blitz

Whey and oat bars

Dark choc and hazelnut butter


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Yep I need to order Wednesday when its pay day and it'll be
> 
> Raspberry and white choc
> 
> Rum and raisin
> 
> Isurge berry blitz
> 
> Bcaa berry blitz
> 
> Whey and oat bars
> 
> Dark choc and hazelnut butter


Ooooh, that's similar to my order, protien the same flavours, same with the berry blitz ibcaa, I'm going for cookies over bars this time as I've already got some of the bars still and the dark choc & hazlenut spread with panckae mix to go with it.


----------



## liam0810

So tonight was legs but after spending 2 hours with my friend and her dad in the hospital I wasn't exactly in the mood. Anyway I went and did pure volume

10x10 leg extensions

10x10 leg curls

5x10 front squats

5x10 back squats

After this back was pumped ridiculous from the var as I didn't even go heavy. Tried 160 for last set of back squats and i know I can do it but back was in bits. Hopefully have time to get taurine tomoz to sort it out.

Tomorrow is chest and I WILL smash it!


----------



## liam0810

Slipped again this week with updates!

Chest

decided to do flat barbell as i never do this and after this i realised why!

100 x 12

140 x 6

150 x 4 RUBBISH!

seated plate loaded chest press

200 x 6

210 x 3 PB

160 x 8

Incline DB flyes

20 x 20 x 3

Incline hammer press with pause at chest

80 x 12

100 x 8

flat DB flyes

25 x 10

30 x 8

37.5 x 5

Pec dec

12 plates x 20 x 2

rope pulldowns

stack x 8 x 3

close grip smith press

80 x 8 x 2

My rotator is just getting daft now! Now i've been paid i'm going to book in with a bloke called Stuart Cosgrove who has competed for years and also prepped lads but is also a top notch sports therapist. So i'm hoping he is going to be able to sort this out for me.

yesterday should of been rest day but because i'm in York tomorrow on the final stag do of the year (thank fcuk!) i'm not training. So as a numpty i trained shoulders, which is always a bad idea after chest day:

seated DB press

30 x 15

50 x 10 x 2

32 x 15

26 x 20

Run the rack lat raises

8 x 15

12 x 12

18 x 10

22 x 6

32 x 10 (partials)

32 x 6 (partials)

22 x 4

18 x 5

12 x 8

8 x 12

Rotator was in bits by now.

Behind neck BB press

50 x 12 x 3

After this i'd had enough. Not been myself all week as my mates dad died Monday night and it hit me quite hard. At least he's not in pain anymore as last few days weren't nice. I can't believe how strong she's been through it all, but i think its going to hit her after the funeral next week.

Tonight is back and i can see me being in bits from the var. Pick up gear tonight as i threw mine away. Trying some called Matador. Probably made in someone's bath tub.

Even though my strength is going up, my weight is staying near enough the same at 93KG. i'm not too fussed at moment but after Xmas i want this going up and going up quick!


----------



## Suprakill4

Ah gutted to hear the guy finally let go mate. No suffering now though eh. How is your friend dealing with it? Chin up mate.

Hoping the injury can be rectified before it hampers you too much, sucks having something out of your control hold you back!!!!

Always a risk trying new gear aint it!! Never heard of matador, I've started a few bits by Neuro Pharma that's being mentioned on the forums now and so far so good but was a big risk for me changing as I react bad to some like wildcat.


----------



## RACK

Matador is great mate. I take it with my pwo carbs. You'll not feel as bloated after and it seems to make you look fuller....... and makes your trumps stink!


----------



## Sambuca

RACK said:


> Matador is great mate. I take it with my pwo carbs. You'll not feel as bloated after and it seems to make you look fuller....... and makes your trumps stink!


somethings making mine terrible past few days. using ravenous +_+


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah gutted to hear the guy finally let go mate. No suffering now though eh. How is your friend dealing with it? Chin up mate.
> 
> Hoping the injury can be rectified before it hampers you too much, sucks having something out of your control hold you back!!!!
> 
> Always a risk trying new gear aint it!! Never heard of matador, I've started a few bits by Neuro Pharma that's being mentioned on the forums now and so far so good but was a big risk for me changing as I react bad to some like wildcat.


Yeah pal its very sad but as i've said she's coping a well at the moment, which is good as her mam has fell apart. I rang her before and she's ok.

Yeah it is a big risk but a few of the lads in the gym say its ok so i may as well try it. I was tempted to try Pro Chem as heard good things of their tren/tes/mast e mix but the lad is taking his time getting it.

Wish i had got more Global Solutions stuff as that's the best stuff i've had since Burr.



RACK said:


> Matador is great mate. I take it with my pwo carbs. You'll not feel as bloated after and it seems to make you look fuller....... and makes your trumps stink!





Sambuca said:


> somethings making mine terrible past few days. using ravenous +_+


haha lads not Anabolic Designs Matador, its a UG lab!


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Yeah pal its very sad but as i've said she's coping a well at the moment, which is good as her mam has fell apart. I rang her before and she's ok.
> 
> Yeah it is a big risk but a few of the lads in the gym say its ok so i may as well try it. I was tempted to try Pro Chem as heard good things of their tren/tes/mast e mix but the lad is taking his time getting it.
> 
> Wish i had got more Global Solutions stuff as that's the best stuff i've had since Burr.
> 
> haha lads not Anabolic Designs Matador, its a UG lab!


pmsl


----------



## liam0810

Back trained.

100 rep wide grip pulls up

8 sets to get it done

Yates rows

140 x 12

180 x 6

200 x 4

140 x 12

BB shrugs

200 x 12

260 x 6,4,4

280 x 5,3,4

Wide grip pulldowns

55 x 30 x 3

Preachers

40 x 12

50 x 10

60 x 8

80 x 6

100 x 4

50 x 8

Cable bicep curls

5 plates x 12 x 3

Done

Home, slin, shake, then an hour later I was 5 mins late with my carbs and hypo started and I started sweating my back out! Had 4 pieces of brown bread and 100g oats and I'm just about stopping sweating! I'm getting very sensitive to slin so need to make sure I'm bang on.

Oh and knobby here found his "lost" gear! Under my frigging bobble hat on my stairs! I'm a pleb!

Bought this and I think its same lad who made Mazatec a few years ago so could be ok



Oh and does anyone know a gym in York I can train at on Monday?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Back trained.
> 
> 100 rep wide grip pulls up
> 
> 8 sets to get it done
> 
> Yates rows
> 
> 140 x 12
> 
> 180 x 6
> 
> 200 x 4
> 
> 140 x 12
> 
> BB shrugs
> 
> 200 x 12
> 
> 260 x 6,4,4
> 
> 280 x 5,3,4
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns
> 
> 55 x 30 x 3
> 
> Preachers
> 
> 40 x 12
> 
> 50 x 10
> 
> 60 x 8
> 
> 80 x 6
> 
> 100 x 4
> 
> 50 x 8
> 
> Cable bicep curls
> 
> 5 plates x 12 x 3
> 
> Done
> 
> Home, slin, shake, then an hour later I was 5 mins late with my carbs and hypo started and I started sweating my back out! Had 4 pieces of brown bread and 100g oats and I'm just about stopping sweating! I'm getting very sensitive to slin so need to make sure I'm bang on.
> 
> Oh and knobby here found his "lost" gear! Under my frigging bobble hat on my stairs! I'm a pleb!
> 
> Bought this and I think its same lad who made Mazatec a few years ago so could be ok
> 
> View attachment 141206
> 
> 
> Oh and does anyone know a gym in York I can train at on Monday?


Ebor fitness add them on fb and message them 

Strong rowing mate, strength is climbing the bodyweight and size will follow. Keep the food going in.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Ebor fitness add them on fb and message them
> 
> Strong rowing mate, strength is climbing the bodyweight and size will follow. Keep the food going in.


i've just liked them on FB and found them on twitter, so will message them and see if i can go

the foods going in, might lose a little weight tomorrow as it will be mostly booze but i'm bringing a KG of @TheProteinWorks naked whey dark choc and 10 oat and crisp bars. Plus the sunday i'll eat well as staying at a girls on sunday who lives there so she can feed me up and look after me with my hangover!


----------



## Keeks

Have a good one and reps for midget pics!! :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Have a good one and reps for midget pics!! :thumb:


Don't think they'll be midgets but i'm going to find a tramp to cuff to him for the day!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Don't think they'll be midgets but i'm going to find a tramp to cuff to him for the day!


 :confused1: Now now, that's slightly midget-ist, there's midgets everywhere!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> :confused1: Now now, that's slightly midget-ist, there's midgets everywhere!


ok a midget tramp then!


----------



## liam0810

So i've slacked again this week!

York was good, well it was good friday and then i got too leathered and couldnt face drinking at all saturday. Sunday and Monday i spent in York with a girl i'm seeing so was nice and chilled. Was going to train monday but didnt bother and trained yesterday instead.

trained chest tuesday, no pb's but still strong, rotator wasn't too bad either. found out i can claim my physio back through work so going to sort that out.

legs last night and got a PB of 200kg x 4 on squats. BUT my knee is now well and truly fcuked! Its been hurting for a few weeks but thought i just needed to man up. It appears that i didnt and that i now think i might have something wrong with it. Kept waking up in the night in pain with it as i kept trying to bend it in my sleep. Then took med 15 mins to get my shoe on this morning coz i cant bend. took a tramadol now which has eased it. Going to be strapping knees up from now on. So no sleep last night, then come down this morning and my fridge freezer has broke so all my food is gone off and now need to fork out £300 for a new one. Just what i need before xmas when money is tight!

Got the funeral later for my mates dad, then gym for back. 2 more weeks then i'm cruising for 6 weeks, actually looking forward to a break off it as just feel like i've plateaued now and just getting more aches and pains.


----------



## sxbarnes

liam0810 said:


> legs last night and got a PB of 200kg x 4 on squats. BUT my knee is now well and truly fcuked! Its been hurting for a few weeks but thought i just needed to man up. It appears that i didnt and that i now think i might have something wrong with it. Kept waking up in the night in pain with it as i kept trying to bend it in my sleep.


Been using some magnesium spray whenever my knee wants to start throbbing in the middle of the night

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Better-Magnesium-Original-Spray-100ml/dp/B002VPDX4W/ref=sr_1_1?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1386258311&sr=1-1&keywords=magnesium+spray

A good quick fix.

Longer term been using a supp called Devils Claw, have had virtually no knee issues since I've started using it. Rate it better than Cissus....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Now-Foods-Devils-Claw-Capsules/dp/B00028MDT6/ref=sr_1_1?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1386258462&sr=1-1&keywords=devils+claw

Now I only take the Devils Claw when my knee gives me gip , I have a few tabs and its gone for a couple of weeks. Then repeat. Haha


----------



## liam0810

sxbarnes said:


> Been using some magnesium spray whenever my knee wants to start throbbing in the middle of the night
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Better-Magnesium-Original-Spray-100ml/dp/B002VPDX4W/ref=sr_1_1?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1386258311&sr=1-1&keywords=magnesium+spray
> 
> A good quick fix.
> 
> Longer term been using a supp called Devils Claw, have had virtually no knee issues since I've started using it. Rate it better than Cissus....
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Now-Foods-Devils-Claw-Capsules/dp/B00028MDT6/ref=sr_1_1?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1386258462&sr=1-1&keywords=devils+claw
> 
> Now I only take the Devils Claw when my knee gives me gip , I have a few tabs and its gone for a couple of weeks. Then repeat. Haha


Cheers bud! Think I'll get some of that Devils Claw only coz I like the name. It will go well with my wizards penis and angel fingernails


----------



## sxbarnes

liam0810 said:


> Cheers bud! Think I'll get some of that Devils Claw only coz I like the name. It will go well with my wizards penis and angel fingernails


Yea I got that wizards penis too. Hard life ain't it haha


----------



## liam0810

sxbarnes said:


> Yea I got that wizards penis too. Hard life ain't it haha


it is but its magical!


----------



## liam0810

Nice quiet weekend. Enjoyed just chilling out. Not many mad ones left now till I get my game head on.

Legs tonight and went to warm up on squats just with barbell and my knee was too fcuking sore! No point even trying. Gutting really. Anyway I hit my hammies and calves which isn't a problem as they do need bringing up.

Tomorrow is chest. Going to try and get 180 on decline bench. One rep and I'll be happy.

2 weeks left and cruise time. Going to cruise but going to speak to Scott and might use insulin twice a day at about 10ius a time. Should add some chunk to me. A couple of the lads I have banter in the gym with asked me to show them how I'm looking and they said I'm looking lean, so I need some fat on me.

Scott also sent me a pic of @Bad Alan who is looking in top condition. More size than me at moment and I know Scott sent me that as a kick in the ****, which I do need. If I'm honest my heads not been in training last few weeks, my knee being sore and rotator has got me down a little and the lack of appetite has to.

I've got a good 6 months and I need to get it right now. Need my mates telling me to stop fcuking about when I am and need telling straight or I'm gonna let people down.


----------



## Suprakill4

Not gonna let anyone down ffs. You do what you do mate. You know ya have it in ya. So stop being a fcuming whingey cvnt and sort ya sh1t out ! 

What ya done to your knee mate? Mine are fcuking sore but it's just weather I'm hoping. Me and ojay have a little comp of leg press and the cvnt pulled off 570kg x 6 today with good form so I have to top that  cvnt he is. Will see if knees go pop.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Not gonna let anyone down ffs. You do what you do mate. You know ya have it in ya. So stop being a fcuming whingey cvnt and sort ya sh1t out !
> 
> What ya done to your knee mate? Mine are fcuking sore but it's just weather I'm hoping. Me and ojay have a little comp of leg press and the cvnt pulled off 570kg x 6 today with good form so I have to top that  cvnt he is. Will see if knees go pop.


Yeah you're probably right mate. I'm just frustrating myself and I know I will be Scott even though he doesn't say. Jan 1st and sh1t gets real!

My squatting and general leg exercise weights have gone up a lot over the last few weeks and it seems to of messed my knee right up.

Scott's said its patella displacement syndrome and reading up on it, it appears to be it. Which is a little reassuring as its not anything like ligament damage. Saying that until I see the physio Saturday we are guessing a little. The bloke I'm seeing is this lad

http://www.cosgrovephysiocentre.co.uk/who-we-are.html

Stuart knows his stuff so I think he'll sort me.

570 x 6 is some weight! Think my heaviest is 540 x 4. Do you strap knees up? I don't but might start now.

You still on for competing next year bud?


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Yeah you're probably right mate. I'm just frustrating myself and I know I will be Scott even though he doesn't say. Jan 1st and sh1t gets real!
> 
> My squatting and general leg exercise weights have gone up a lot over the last few weeks and it seems to of messed my knee right up.
> 
> Scott's said its patella displacement syndrome and reading up on it, it appears to be it. Which is a little reassuring as its not anything like ligament damage. Saying that until I see the physio Saturday we are guessing a little. The bloke I'm seeing is this lad
> 
> http://www.cosgrovephysiocentre.co.uk/who-we-are.html
> 
> Stuart knows his stuff so I think he'll sort me.
> 
> 570 x 6 is some weight! Think my heaviest is 540 x 4. Do you strap knees up? I don't but might start now.
> 
> You still on for competing next year bud?


Yeah my PB is the same as that I think mate. I havnt been strapping up lately and been hitting 480k but anything above 400 I usually do. It helps support the knee so much mate if ya bang em on real tight. No I'm not sure on comp yet. Not had the most productive year at all really.


----------



## Queenie

Totally up for the role of disciplinarian! 

On a side note though, u know it's not about anyone else but u, so u won't let anyone else down, we are all your mates and will stick by u with anything... but u will let yourself down, and then be in moods with yourself. YOU are better than that so let's focus and get this done!


----------



## liam0810

John Andrew said:


> Congratulations mate, you are looking terrific! Get ever stronger and larger. Regards John


Cheers John, see you're a new member here and actually seem to know your stuff which is rare nowadays with new members! Glad to have you on board pal!



Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah my PB is the same as that I think mate. I havnt been strapping up lately and been hitting 480k but anything above 400 I usually do. It helps support the knee so much mate if ya bang em on real tight. No I'm not sure on comp yet. Not had the most productive year at all really.


I used to strap up all the time but about a year ago i thought i need to stop being a pansy and not use them. I now regret that decision!

Aim for Leeds pal like me and you have 6 months to pack the size on then 13 or 14 weeks diet. i think you should aim for it!



RXQueenie said:


> Totally up for the role of disciplinarian!
> 
> On a side note though, u know it's not about anyone else but u, so u won't let anyone else down, we are all your mates and will stick by u with anything... but u will let yourself down, and then be in moods with yourself. YOU are better than that so let's focus and get this done!


Claire you can keep to the whipping and that kind of disciplinary between you and William!

You are completely right about that. What has been a big problem last few months is not having Danny train with me. I need him back from January as he pushes me and i need that. if it wasn't for him this year i wouldnt of got up there. Will and Scott obviously helped me a lot as well but Dan was the constant as was with me nearly every training session pushing me.


----------



## Suprakill4

We will see mate. Not committing to anything yet.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> We will see mate. Not committing to anything yet.


Totally and utterly gay.....


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Claire you can keep to the whipping and that kind of disciplinary between you and William!
> 
> You are completely right about that. What has been a big problem last few months is not having Danny train with me. I need him back from January as he pushes me and i need that. if it wasn't for him this year i wouldnt of got up there. Will and Scott obviously helped me a lot as well but Dan was the constant as was with me nearly every training session pushing me.


Where is Dan now??


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Cheers John, see you're a new member here and actually seem to know your stuff which is rare nowadays with new members! Glad to have you on board pal!
> 
> I used to strap up all the time but about a year ago i thought i need to stop being a pansy and not use them. I now regret that decision!
> 
> Aim for Leeds pal like me and you have 6 months to pack the size on then 13 or 14 weeks diet. i think you should aim for it!
> 
> Claire you can keep to the whipping and that kind of disciplinary between you and William!
> 
> You are completely right about that. What has been a big problem last few months is not having Danny train with me. I need him back from January as he pushes me and i need that. if it wasn't for him this year i wouldnt of got up there. Will and Scott obviously helped me a lot as well but Dan was the constant as was with me nearly every training session pushing me.


Plenty of time mate as you say, head on now! You're lean enough to go all out size, keep getting stronger and you'll growth spurt suddenly  that's how I find it works with Scott's training.

I think we should have a Christmas Eve workout lol, seeing as you have gym keys 

I've got gear going back in today, well excited lol!!!


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Where is Dan now??


He's had a few issues and been mad busy with work. He's trying to change jobs. Plus as his psoriasis got really bad he got self conscious about coming Beefit. Silly really as nobody would say anything to him.

I'm hoping a few sessions over Xmas with him and he'll get back into it


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Plenty of time mate as you say, head on now! You're lean enough to go all out size, keep getting stronger and you'll growth spurt suddenly  that's how I find it works with Scott's training.
> 
> I think we should have a Christmas Eve workout lol, seeing as you have gym keys
> 
> I've got gear going back in today, well excited lol!!!


I've got 2 weeks left and cruise. Looking forward to a little break.

Yeah Scott will change it all up in January. I know he's p1ssed off with me even though he won't say.

Xmas eve is good to me. 2pm Beefit? Maybe an Xmas nandos after? Think gym is open if not I'll open up


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> He's had a few issues and been mad busy with work. He's trying to change jobs. Plus as his psoriasis got really bad he got self conscious about coming Beefit. Silly really as nobody would say anything to him.
> 
> I'm hoping a few sessions over Xmas with him and he'll get back into it


Oh I know that feeling and can totally relate. I used to have days where I never left the house due to my psoriasis. It's just awful. Massively self conscious. Let me know what he takes for it. I can probably give him some advice on it. Mine has only cleared in the last two years, still comes back slightly but nothing like it used to. Poor dude. I want to help him so that he helps you!

All of us are gonna smash 2014!!


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Oh I know that feeling and can totally relate. I used to have days where I never left the house due to my psoriasis. It's just awful. Massively self conscious. Let me know what he takes for it. I can probably give him some advice on it. Mine has only cleared in the last two years, still comes back slightly but nothing like it used to. Poor dude. I want to help him so that he helps you!
> 
> All of us are gonna smash 2014!!


He's got it under control now I think. Main thing making it flair up was stress. With work, wedding and other things it got on top of him and as you know dress can make it bad. I'll ask him later, he's had it since he was 16 and his dad suffers really badly with it as well.

What's your plans for 2014? Apart from soppy sh1t with Will ????


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> He's got it under control now I think. Main thing making it flair up was stress. With work, wedding and other things it got on top of him and as you know dress can make it bad. I'll ask him later, he's had it since he was 16 and his dad suffers really badly with it as well.
> 
> What's your plans for 2014? Apart from soppy sh1t with Will ????


16?? I got it when I was 5  And yes, stress plays a massive part, as does diet.

I am competing (at least twice), changing career, going to America... so far.

Soppy stuff with William, as standard. He is way worse than me. Should see the note I got this morning  How is your lady?


----------



## CJ

How goes it mofo ?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I've got 2 weeks left and cruise. Looking forward to a little break.
> 
> Yeah Scott will change it all up in January. I know he's p1ssed off with me even though he won't say.
> 
> Xmas eve is good to me. 2pm Beefit? Maybe an Xmas nandos after? Think gym is open if not I'll open up


Yea sounds good to me mate, I have work first thing but should get finished and over for then 

nandos - standard !


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> 16?? I got it when I was 5  And yes, stress plays a massive part, as does diet.
> 
> I am competing (at least twice), changing career, going to America... so far.
> 
> Soppy stuff with William, as standard. He is way worse than me. Should see the note I got this morning  How is your lady?


5 is early!

Is the cange in career the stuff on fb, the diet stuff and of course your weightlifitng coaching quals? Going to America for how long?

Yeah i can imagine Will being a right soft ar$e but like i said keep it to yourself and do not put it on FB, the lad needs to keep a little rep with his mates!



CJ said:


> How goes it mofo ?


its ok princess, how are you? See you started cardio yesterday. You manage to get up for it?



Bad Alan said:


> Yea sounds good to me mate, I have work first thing but should get finished and over for then
> 
> nandos - standard !


yeah i'm in work till 12, well in the office, no work will be happening from next week.

Sound, get yourself over and we'll have a beast of a session. Not legs though as i will probably cry from my knee


----------



## nickynoo

Good luck Liam I will be watching mate I might even pop down Leeds ain't that far from me


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> 5 is early!
> 
> Is the cange in career the stuff on fb, the diet stuff and of course your weightlifitng coaching quals? Going to America for how long?
> 
> Yeah i can imagine Will being a right soft ar$e but like i said keep it to yourself and do not put it on FB, the lad needs to keep a little rep with his mates!
> 
> its ok princess, how are you? See you started cardio yesterday. You manage to get up for it?
> 
> yeah i'm in work till 12, well in the office, no work will be happening from next week.
> 
> Sound, get yourself over and we'll have a beast of a session. Not legs though as i will probably cry from my knee


Yezzir  can bring my mistletoe too  lol


----------



## liam0810

nickynoo said:


> Good luck Liam I will be watching mate I might even pop down Leeds ain't that far from me


cheers bud and if you are ever over manchester way drop me a message if you fancy a session



Bad Alan said:


> Yezzir  can bring my mistletoe too  lol


i carry mistletoe every where with me!


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> 5 is early!
> 
> Is the cange in career the stuff on fb, the diet stuff and of course your weightlifitng coaching quals? Going to America for how long?
> 
> Yeah i can imagine Will being a right soft ar$e but like i said keep it to yourself and do not put it on FB, the lad needs to keep a little rep with his mates!
> 
> its ok princess, how are you? See you started cardio yesterday. You manage to get up for it?
> 
> yeah i'm in work till 12, well in the office, no work will be happening from next week.
> 
> Sound, get yourself over and we'll have a beast of a session. Not legs though as i will probably cry from my knee


Only ****ing just


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yeah i can imagine Will being a right soft ar$e but like i said keep it to yourself and do not put it on FB, the lad needs to keep a little rep with his mates!


Now now Liam jealousy doesn't suit  I have no reputation to abolish, that went when the posing trunk pictures were outed!


----------



## nickynoo

I'm in Manchester on a course for work in 2 weeks need somewhere to train would be good to hook up mate train with a pro


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Only ****ing just


I struggle getting up for work nowadays coz its dark! I had to be up and on site yesterday for 8 and it nearly killed me! Had an email from a client saying can i meet him tomorrow at 7am! I've told him not a chance! I'm glad i'll be starting my fasted cardio when its brighter, it doesnt hurt as much!



Bad Alan said:


> Now now Liam jealousy doesn't suit  I have no reputation to abolish, that went when the posing trunk pictures were outed!


I think the picture of a piece of paper saying "MISS YOUUUUUU" is more damaging then any photos of being tanned and oiled up in a pair of trunks!



nickynoo said:


> I'm in Manchester on a course for work in 2 weeks need somewhere to train would be good to hook up mate train with a pro


Let me know pal and you can come train at Beefit where i train


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I struggle getting up for work nowadays coz its dark! I had to be up and on site yesterday for 8 and it nearly killed me! Had an email from a client saying can i meet him tomorrow at 7am! I've told him not a chance! I'm glad i'll be starting my fasted cardio when its brighter, it doesnt hurt as much!
> 
> I think the picture of a piece of paper saying "MISS YOUUUUUU" is more damaging then any photos of being tanned and oiled up in a pair of trunks!
> 
> Let me know pal and you can come train at Beefit where i train


You missed a couple of letters "UU" for emphasis  it's all in the detail mate !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> You missed a couple of letters "UU" for emphasis  it's all in the detail mate !


Sorry mate! you're the master of sopiness!


----------



## nickynoo

Cheers Liam were about in Manchester I know the big smoke quite well I was born in gorton not been back for about 2 years ousts to work for p.n. Daly in Rochdale...


----------



## liam0810

nickynoo said:


> Cheers Liam were about in Manchester I know the big smoke quite well I was born in gorton not been back for about 2 years ousts to work for p.n. Daly in Rochdale...


I worked for Caseys in Rochdale do I know Daly's. I'm from Salford pal


----------



## nickynoo

Were in Salford do ya train mate. Ow and the big question red or blue


----------



## nickynoo

Off to the gym myself now training back tonight really looking forward to it carnt wait to get there get started I f****g love this sport .... Talk soon guys


----------



## liam0810

nickynoo said:


> Were in Salford do ya train mate. Ow and the big question red or blue


Mate i'm from Salford so i've gotta be a red! I train at Beefit in Little Hulton


----------



## liam0810

Didn't update tuesday for chest. got 180kg x 2 out on decline press a new PB, then everything else was about the same. 36KG flay flyes i think was a PB as well 8 reps 3 sets.

tonight is back and finally Danny is training with me!


----------



## nickynoo

Wel done on the pb mate.I also smashed a pb today I managed a 275 squat fooking buzzin nearly shat maself but managed it off to the gym now legs night so not looking forward to it hate leg days but got to be dune so talk soon boys


----------



## liam0810

nickynoo said:


> Wel done on the pb mate.I also smashed a pb today I managed a 275 squat fooking buzzin nearly shat maself but managed it off to the gym now legs night so not looking forward to it hate leg days but got to be dune so talk soon boys


Fcuk me mate that's some squat! You a big lad then? You been training for a while?


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Fcuk me mate that's some squat! You a big lad then? You been training for a while?


I would say being a big lad is a given as he squats 275 lol. Mental.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> I would say being a big lad is a given as he squats 275 lol. Mental.


Unless he does everything in grams to make himself sound like he lifts big haha


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Unless he does everything in grams to make himself sound like he lifts big haha


Yeah that's true. Or an Internet warrior who doesn't even lift (like half the forum lmao)


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah that's true. Or an Internet warrior who doesn't even lift (like half the forum lmao)


Including you


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Including you


Cheeky fcuk!


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Including you


and me!


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Cheeky fcuk!





liam0810 said:


> and me!


I got love for u both, and u should know that


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> I got love for u both, and u should know that


Only cos you like my legs!!!! Lol


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> I got love for u both, and u should know that


Cant blame you having love for me but for Supra? that's just bad!


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Only cos you like my legs!!!! Lol


Yes and why haven't u sent William any quad pics yet? Slacker.



liam0810 said:


> Cant blame you having love for me but for Supra? that's just bad!


He has good legs?!


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Yes and why haven't u sent William any quad pics yet? Slacker.
> 
> He has good legs?!


There's one with bum out if that's any good. No quads in it though.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> There's one with bum out if that's any good. No quads in it though.


Seen it and FYI you can't win that one. I have a fantastic a$$


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Seen it and FYI you can't win that one. I have a fantastic a$$


Hahaha. Post your 4ss on here.


----------



## Guest

Liam have you been to physio yet about the knee.

Scotts suggestion could also be a problem I'm having.

Sick of putting up with the pain a well as my left leg becoming increasing more developed than my right! (Was the other way round)


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Seen it and FYI you can't win that one. I have a fantastic a$$


You certainly do 



Suprakill4 said:


> There's one with bum out if that's any good. No quads in it though.


Hammies?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahaha. Post your 4ss on here.


All got cock out in them lol  do one for you tonight sweetheart haha!

@RXQueenie Kieran doesn't have any hamstrings lol


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> You certainly do
> 
> Hammies?


I don't have any hamstrings lol. Your bad news! Look what you do to people's journals lmao


----------



## liam0810

Spawn of Haney said:


> Liam have you been to physio yet about the knee.
> 
> Scotts suggestion could also be a problem I'm having.
> 
> Sick of putting up with the pain a well as my left leg becoming increasing more developed than my right! (Was the other way round)


I'm going 23rd December mate so will let you know the diagnosis. Have you read up on patella displacement?


----------



## liam0810

Every time my journal turns to mens ar$es and nakedenss. this time it wasn't even me!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> All got cock out in them lol  do one for you tonight sweetheart haha!
> 
> @RXQueenie Kieran doesn't have any hamstrings lol


Oh, oh but I do... apparently


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Oh, oh but I do... apparently


Better than Kieran's  he has good quads though we can agree!


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> I'm going 23rd December mate so will let you know the diagnosis. Have you read up on patella displacement?


Yeah but a lot of symptoms such as tendonitis etc are very similar.

Had a brief chat with Mattgriff an he mentioned a lot of people who think they have this quite possibly just have fluid on the knee.

Mine actually plays havoc with the reflex action in the knee!

Think I will have to take the plunge and see a physio in the new year.


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Every time my journal turns to mens ar$es and nakedenss. this time it wasn't even me!


That's why I'm subbed to it!


----------



## nickynoo

You lot kill me man. Not a Internet warrior bin training for about 16 years now 18stone 40 years young and I love the sport so ye that's me cheers guys


----------



## liam0810

Last night was legs and again no quads so was

10 sets on lying curls with last set drop set

6 sets standing single leg curls - 1 sec hold at contract

6 sets of stnading calves

100 reps rest paused on seated calves

Took measurements first thing this morning and they are

neck 19 inch

chest 49inch

arms 18inch

legs 27inch

calves 16inch

waist 33.5inch

i'm biggest i've been at 15st so quite happy with that.

looking forward to the xmas break now, training xmas eve, 28th, 30th over xmas. Then big changes. @Bad Alan and @CJ i'm coming for ya!


----------



## CJ

Shut up lol..im wasting away here, counting the days til I go back on.

Excellent measurements mate. My waist is 38" lmfao


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Last night was legs and again no quads so was
> 
> 10 sets on lying curls with last set drop set
> 
> 6 sets standing single leg curls - 1 sec hold at contract
> 
> 6 sets of stnading calves
> 
> 100 reps rest paused on seated calves
> 
> Took measurements first thing this morning and they are
> 
> neck 19 inch
> 
> chest 49inch
> 
> arms 18inch
> 
> legs 27inch
> 
> calves 16inch
> 
> waist 33.5inch
> 
> i'm biggest i've been at 15st so quite happy with that.
> 
> looking forward to the xmas break now, training xmas eve, 28th, 30th over xmas. Then big changes. @Bad Alan and @CJ i'm coming for ya!


Very good Mr Keigher, should be pleased as clearly making progress. Keep making improvements and training hard mate


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Shut up lol..im wasting away here, counting the days til I go back on.
> 
> Excellent measurements mate. My waist is 38" lmfao


Your waist is wider than you are tall?!?


----------



## CJ

Haha not far off.


----------



## Queenie

Head well and truly back in the game, liam  good to see!

And fuvk 100 reps...


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Very good Mr Keigher, should be pleased as clearly making progress. Keep making improvements and training hard mate


I will mate. You still coming over Xmas eve about 2? We'll smash delts if you want


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Shut up lol..im wasting away here, counting the days til I go back on.
> 
> Excellent measurements mate. My waist is 38" lmfao


Your wasting away? You were eating sh1t at weekend plus drinking? Unless you contracted aids when you were out? Heard you southerners are crawling with it


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Last night was legs and again no quads so was
> 
> 10 sets on lying curls with last set drop set
> 
> 6 sets standing single leg curls - 1 sec hold at contract
> 
> 6 sets of stnading calves
> 
> 100 reps rest paused on seated calves
> 
> Took measurements first thing this morning and they are
> 
> neck 19 inch
> 
> chest 49inch
> 
> arms 18inch
> 
> legs 27inch
> 
> calves 16inch
> 
> waist 33.5inch
> 
> i'm biggest i've been at 15st so quite happy with that.
> 
> looking forward to the xmas break now, training xmas eve, 28th, 30th over xmas. Then big changes. @Bad Alan and @CJ i'm coming for ya!


Good measurements mate!! Just a bit heavier than me yet arm dimentions are much better as is chest. And you've always had a neck like the fcuking hulk. Legs are same. 27 inches.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Good measurements mate!! Just a bit heavier than me yet arm dimentions are much better as is chest. And you've always had a neck like the fcuking hulk. Legs are same. 27 inches.


You're legs are prob bigger mate.

I keep getting told I'm looking massive and as I've got a new misses her mates all think massive. I still feel small though. When people say I'm big I feel like they're just blowing smoke up my ar$e!

Chest tonight

Incline DB flyes

22kg's x 20

26 x 20

26 x 20

Seated incline press

80 x 10

120 x 6

140 x 6

160 x 4 (PB)

80 x 6

Tried something new in squat rack. Set the stoppers just above chest height from the bench and did flat BB dead stops

80 x 12

100 x 12

120 x 8

130 x 5

Flat DB flyes

36 x 8 x 3

Cable crossovers

5 plates x 20 x 3

Last set triple drop set

Cable kick backs

4 plates x 10 x 3

Rope pull downs

15 plates x 10

17 x 8

Stack x 4, 15 x 6, 10 x 10, 5 x 12

Done

Appetite is back and the hunger for the gym is back, just in time for new year!


----------



## Suprakill4

I feel exactly the same when lads at work always say I'm massive. Cos I'm not. My legs were honestly 27 inches last time measured and they are no bigger now. My legs just appear decent because they are always lean and have ok Seperation that's all. All an illusion mate.

Get some recent pics up, you know by now I don't mince my words


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> I feel exactly the same when lads at work always say I'm massive. Cos I'm not. My legs were honestly 27 inches last time measured and they are no bigger now. My legs just appear decent because they are always lean and have ok Seperation that's all. All an illusion mate.
> 
> Get some recent pics up, you know by now I don't mince my words


Haha i know you don't you straight talking insensitive b4stard!

I'll get some tomoz but i'm very hairy, decided to go for the bear look for winter!

Oh and Leeds show is 20th Sept so prep starts 30th June!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Haha i know you don't you straight talking insensitive b4stard!
> 
> I'll get some tomoz but i'm very hairy, decided to go for the bear look for winter!
> 
> Oh and Leeds show is 20th Sept so prep starts 30th June!


Cool mate be good to see how ya looking.

What class you going for this time? How much under the classic weight limit was you in last comp?


----------



## Chelsea

Nice measurements mate...nohomo

Were arms a flexed measurement or anything else?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Cool mate be good to see how ya looking.
> 
> What class you going for this time? How much under the classic weight limit was you in last comp?


I was 78.7 and could of been 82kg so just over 3kg under. We are aiming for the inter u90's with Will and CJ.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I was 78.7 and could of been 82kg so just over 3kg under. We are aiming for the inter u90's with Will and CJ.


Yeah imagine you'll have gained 3kg by then and doubt you could've been any leaner.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah imagine you'll have gained 3kg by then and doubt you could've been any leaner.


i think i could be a little dryer on the mid section and maybe legs. Scott thinks i should be 89KG on stage but i'm thinking if with a couple weeks to go i'm hovering around 84 i might try drop the 2kg and hit 82kg. Think my physique is more suited to classics


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> I was 78.7 and could of been 82kg so just over 3kg under. We are aiming for the inter u90's with Will and CJ.


I think youll be u90s no prob buddy.


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> I think youll be u90s no prob buddy.


Yeah i will be mate but i'd rather be coming in at top end of the 80's than scraping in at say 84kg


----------



## CJ

The guy who eat me and came third at the brits was taller than me and weighes around 84kg...just goes to show


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> The guy who eat me and came third at the brits was taller than me and weighes around 84kg...just goes to show


Yeah mate maybe you're right. For now I'm aiming for under 90's and its what I was this year but I came in lighter than I thought, so keeping options open


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate maybe you're right. For now I'm aiming for under 90's and its what I was this year but I came in lighter than I thought, so keeping options open


For the record he didnt eat me he beat me lol im only **** for you and will


----------



## liam0810

@Suprakill4

Here you go buddy! Be gentle ha!


----------



## liam0810

Legs look sh1t! I know once the chunk is off they'll look better and waist comes in, but still my weakness. Got a big 6 months!


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Legs look sh1t! I know once the chunk is off they'll look better and waist comes in, but still my weakness. Got a big 6 months!


Looking impressive in that front double bi, liam!


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Looking impressive in that front double bi, liam!


Cheers Claire. Got a lot to build on yet but I'm on the comeback trail! But like Arnie 1980!


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Cheers Claire. Got a lot to build on yet but I'm on the comeback trail! But like Arnie 1980!


I've absolutely no doubt you'll do it  I'm excited to see your progress next year!! Is dan back permanently yet?


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> I've absolutely no doubt you'll do it  I'm excited to see your progress next year!! Is dan back permanently yet?


Nope he didn't get that job so still bad hours. Fingers crossed I get him at least a couple times a week in the new year


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuking by far the best I've seen you in off season. Very lean for 15 stone! Obliques and abs still there albeit slightly watery but that's all.

Legs need work as you already know but outer quad thickness will always look thicker as waist is tighter. Very good mate.

Now I don't compete, and I'm no pro at posing but just in my opinion when doing your front muscular pose it looks miles better if put fists together rather thank palms facing each other. Look much wider as can see through to lats a little bit. Try it and post a pic mate see of you agree?


----------



## TELBOR

Lovely stuff mate, Lats seem to have grown!!

:beer:


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking by far the best I've seen you in off season. Very lean for 15 stone! Obliques and abs still there albeit slightly watery but that's all.
> 
> Legs need work as you already know but outer quad thickness will always look thicker as waist is tighter. Very good mate.
> 
> Now I don't compete, and I'm no pro at posing but just in my opinion when doing your front muscular pose it looks miles better if put fists together rather thank palms facing each other. Look much wider as can see through to lats a little bit. Try it and post a pic mate see of you agree?


I've got thicker and wider for sure. I'll get some more pics when I'm in Beefit on Monday. Lad who took back pics took them on a weird angle so deleted them as they were useless! I do prefer palms together but I'll try the fists one.

Yep legs are my weak point but I WILL BRING THEM UP!

I'm actually surprised how lean I am as I've stuck to diet but if I've wanted to eat sh1t I have. Plus I've not done any cardio for about 6 weeks!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Lovely stuff mate, Lats seem to have grown!!
> 
> :beer:


Cheers darling! You good?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Cheers darling! You good?


Usual stuff for me mate, I'm sure I have aids or something


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Usual stuff for me mate, I'm sure I have aids or something


If you don't have aids nowadays you're not in the popular crowd


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> If you don't have aids nowadays you're not in the popular crowd


That's my take on it too :lol:

Anyway, keep it up mate. Growing lovely, gotta love that cheeky off season face of yours  :wub:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> That's my take on it too :lol:
> 
> Anyway, keep it up mate. Growing lovely, gotta love that cheeky off season face of yours  :wub:


You mean my fat head? Ha!

Scott's messaged me saying

No escape uv had a fun lax 6 months now work time

It's true though I've partied for since my show so now it's show time!


----------



## Suprakill4

I just think fists together create much more width. Give it a shot.

Yeah legs will come up. Loads of time the rest is all there mate no real weaknesses.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> I just think fists together create much more width. Give it a shot.
> 
> Yeah legs will come up. Loads of time the rest is all there mate no real weaknesses.


I'll try bud and thanks mate, my thickness has improved and my arms. An extra inch on arms by June and a couple inches at least on legs and I'll be where I want to be before prep.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I'll try bud and thanks mate, my thickness has improved and my arms. An extra inch on arms by June and a couple inches at least on legs and I'll be where I want to be before prep.


My arms NEVER seem to grow dime tidally but do look to progress. They are only around bl00dy 17 inches I think. Terrible.

At this rate you'll be doing over 100's class lol.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> My arms NEVER seem to grow dime tidally but do look to progress. They are only around bl00dy 17 inches I think. Terrible.
> 
> At this rate you'll be doing over 100's class lol.


Haha not a chance! Mine are really stubborn as well pal! Finally a little growth!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Haha not a chance! Mine are really stubborn as well pal! Finally a little growth!


Just gotta keep chipping away and let the growth come eh. I know what my issue is. I NEVER stick to my cycle. Like now I'm meant to jab twice a week and I'm jabbing e10 days at best because I hate it that much I just keep putting it off.

Had an immense fear of needles since being a child and having to have loads through various health issues. Fcuk sake.


----------



## CJ

Nice one liam..im impressed at how you're looking and with plenty of time to go.


----------



## Queenie

CJ said:


> Nice one liam..im impressed at how you're looking and with plenty of time to go.


CJ did u manage to train the other day or are u still feeling ****e?


----------



## CJ

RXQueenie said:


> CJ did u manage to train the other day or are u still feeling ****e?


Poorly bunny 

Just updated journal my dear


----------



## liam0810

Seen stuart. Knee is patella displacement. He said to keep hitting hams and calves but also do te top 3rd of leg extensions with a 3 second hold at top. Also partials on hacks with 5 seconds negative and 3 second hold.

Rotator is due to posture, he said to do high seated rows to hit them and again with a 3 second hold at contrition. He gave me ultrasound on both and massage and I go back 16th

Off to train legs now!


----------



## liam0810

i'm back, had a good break over xmas, a few days drinking and a few days not eating great but it will of done me good, apart from feeling like i've lost size and feel sh1tty. Back in gym tonight and can't wait. Scotts orders are over later today so i can start the next phase and most important phase on monday.

hope everyone had a good xmas and new year


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> i'm back, had a good break over xmas, a few days drinking and a few days not eating great but it will of done me good, apart from feeling like i've lost size and feel sh1tty. Back in gym tonight and can't wait. Scotts orders are over later today so i can start the next phase and most important phase on monday.
> 
> hope everyone had a good xmas and new year


happy new year. looking good in the pics dbl bicep looks good!

all the best with training and comp prep


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> happy new year. looking good in the pics dbl bicep looks good!
> 
> all the best with training and comp prep


Cheers pal and happy new year to you to!

Hope training is going well!


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal and happy new year to you to!
> 
> Hope training is going well!


ye all going well thanks  weighed in at 217lbs this week after my xmas binge  lol


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> ye all going well thanks  weighed in at 217lbs this week after my xmas binge  lol


Heavier than me now! i was 15st before xmas and probably 7 pounds down now! bad news!


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Heavier than me now! i was 15st before xmas and probably 7 pounds down now! bad news!


im also a lot taller so lol id need to be 20 stone to have the same % muscle mass :lol:

sure you will come in sick from the comp.

hows the burn on your forehead u silly dick lol


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> im also a lot taller so lol id need to be 20 stone to have the same % muscle mass :lol:
> 
> sure you will come in sick from the comp.
> 
> hows the burn on your forehead u silly dick lol


A lot taller? a lot? Cheeky b4stard haha!

the burn on my head is ok, thank fcuk i didn't put it out on my tongue like i was going to haha!

Oh and i'm going thailand in March (finally!) Going to book the flights to bangkok end of this month.

Where did you go mate? I'm thinking 2 nights in bangkok, obviously to watch a ping pong show, fly to Krabi and maybe 5 nights there, maybe somewhere else for another 3 and then home


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> A lot taller? a lot? Cheeky b4stard haha!
> 
> the burn on my head is ok, thank fcuk i didn't put it out on my tongue like i was going to haha!
> 
> Oh and i'm going thailand in March (finally!) Going to book the flights to bangkok end of this month.
> 
> Where did you go mate? I'm thinking 2 nights in bangkok, obviously to watch a ping pong show, fly to Krabi and maybe 5 nights there, maybe somewhere else for another 3 and then home


Bankok and Koh samui. mrs been krabi its nice around there. well everywhere is really nice tbh lol

Bangkok is 2 nights minimum you wont see much in that time either really i cant remember the bloody name of the bars off sukhmuvit road (which is about 100 miles long). make sure you pop to MBK shopping centre as well. try and stay off of sukhmuvit as you can just jump on the skytrain to get anywhere. otherwise the traffic is horrendous&#8230;&#8230; 

Koh Samui is nice but a lot quieter than other sides. all of the students and travlers go krabi


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> Bankok and Koh samui. mrs been krabi its nice around there. well everywhere is really nice tbh lol
> 
> Bangkok is 2 nights minimum you wont see much in that time either really i cant remember the bloody name of the bars off sukhmuvit road (which is about 100 miles long). make sure you pop to MBK shopping centre as well. try and stay off of sukhmuvit as you can just jump on the skytrain to get anywhere. otherwise the traffic is horrendous&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> Koh Samui is nice but a lot quieter than other sides. all of the students and travlers go krabi


if the students go Krabi then i'm not going krabi! Koh Samui it is then! Might do 4 nights in bangkok then and 7 in Koh Samui. What did you do when you were there mate?


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> if the students go Krabi then i'm not going krabi! Koh Samui it is then! Might do 4 nights in bangkok then and 7 in Koh Samui. What did you do when you were there mate?


Koh Samui is a big ring road so easy to get about

you can go in to the main town which is on the east of the island for clubs and bars etc. i stayed on the south coast at buddy oriental hotel which was nice and a bit quieter than the main town.

Sky gym is on the east of the island.

We just went on trips. the island trip was nice. loads of diving and excursions to do like elephant riding and shooting big guns.

be wary about renting a scooter. its fking well dangerous on the roads. local ran some scooter over while he was ****ed and the farang (tourist) was the one who got done&#8230;. lol so taxi is a better bet.

price wise its not as cheap as u think. but if u get to the cheaper bars beer can be had for under 100baht.


----------



## Suprakill4

Happy new year mate. I'm back in gym today too but took two weeks off of diet and training. A much needed break but look terrible.


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> Koh Samui is a big ring road so easy to get about
> 
> you can go in to the main town which is on the east of the island for clubs and bars etc. i stayed on the south coast at buddy oriental hotel which was nice and a bit quieter than the main town.
> 
> Sky gym is on the east of the island.
> 
> We just went on trips. the island trip was nice. loads of diving and excursions to do like elephant riding and shooting big guns.
> 
> be wary about renting a scooter. its fking well dangerous on the roads. local ran some scooter over while he was ****ed and the farang (tourist) was the one who got done&#8230;. lol so taxi is a better bet.
> 
> price wise its not as cheap as u think. but if u get to the cheaper bars beer can be had for under 100baht.


Mate i won't be renting a scooter! I'm accident prone as it is!

I think it'll be like a lot of places now, if they are full of tourists the prices will be higher.

I want to ride an elephant and shoot big guns. Also want to see midgets thai boxing and also a ladyboy banging a thai bird!

Is SKy gym a decent gym?

Whats the island trip?

I know i want to go Phi Phi Islands and also to here http://www.khaosok.com/


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Happy new year mate. I'm back in gym today too but took two weeks off of diet and training. A much needed break but look terrible.


Happy new year pal. I'm back in today and same as you so we can both spur each other on!


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Mate i won't be renting a scooter! I'm accident prone as it is!
> 
> I think it'll be like a lot of places now, if they are full of tourists the prices will be higher.
> 
> I want to ride an elephant and shoot big guns. Also want to see midgets thai boxing and also a ladyboy banging a thai bird!
> 
> Is SKy gym a decent gym?
> 
> Whats the island trip?
> 
> I know i want to go Phi Phi Islands and also to here http://www.khaosok.com/


aha boxing etc is a couple of nights a week on koh samui. sky gym is decent or there is a ****ty gym in lamai.

island trip is ang thong national park. we went on a speed boat which is much better than going on the ****ty slow boats. as you can get to the secluded beaches and play volley ball before every **** turns up

gun range is east of lamai just off the main road taxi shouldnt be much.

loads of elephant tours as well through the jungle you can just book up from your hotel or online. i booked online when i got there


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> aha boxing etc is a couple of nights a week on koh samui. sky gym is decent or there is a ****ty gym in lamai.
> 
> island trip is ang thong national park. we went on a speed boat which is much better than going on the ****ty slow boats. as you can get to the secluded beaches and play volley ball before every **** turns up
> 
> gun range is east of lamai just off the main road taxi shouldnt be much.
> 
> loads of elephant tours as well through the jungle you can just book up from your hotel or online. i booked online when i got there


I'll be picking your brains more over the next few weeks pal but cheers for this for now.


----------



## liam0810

Just had new diet through off Scott. I like it, i've got salad again which i've actually missed.

Also he's having me micro feed glutamine and BCAA through the day as he's said its helped him. Not sure on the science side of it but will ask him


----------



## RACK

Will help with recovery from brutal training I'm guessing mate


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Happy new year pal. I'm back in today and same as you so we can both spur each other on!


Need all the motivation I can get lol. Been so slack I had just had enough last couple of weeks and have ankle injury so was good time to rest anyway. Just done push and man I'm weak compared tk two weeks ago session. Hardly suprising 5-6 weeks off gear and 2 weeks rubbish diet and no training. Oh well. Back to it.

How's your session gone.

I've just paid for my brother to join the gym for a year so at least have training partner now.


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Will help with recovery from brutal training I'm guessing mate





Suprakill4 said:


> Need all the motivation I can get lol. Been so slack I had just had enough last couple of weeks and have ankle injury so was good time to rest anyway. Just done push and man I'm weak compared tk two weeks ago session. Hardly suprising 5-6 weeks off gear and 2 weeks rubbish diet and no training. Oh well. Back to it.
> 
> How's your session gone.
> 
> I've just paid for my brother to join the gym for a year so at least have training partner now.


I'm in work mate so session is at 5.30. my back is playing up today so i've taken a tramadol and its eased it a little. Going to leave out anything that brings my lower back into it.

I still don't have a full time training partner. had a lad on twitter who scott trains offer but he works shifts so won't be great for me. Suppose can use him when i can though

@RACK he has said "A hydrated cell full of anabolic nutrients will be less likely to receive Dom activity like soreness and pain and will keep u in a state if anabolic activity even if you miss a meal so training body parts 3-4 x week should be easy"


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I'm in work mate so session is at 5.30. my back is playing up today so i've taken a tramadol and its eased it a little. Going to leave out anything that brings my lower back into it.
> 
> I still don't have a full time training partner. had a lad on twitter who scott trains offer but he works shifts so won't be great for me. Suppose can use him when i can though
> 
> @RACK he has said "A hydrated cell full of anabolic nutrients will be less likely to receive Dom activity like soreness and pain and will keep u in a state if anabolic activity even if you miss a meal so training body parts 3-4 x week should be easy"


Ah ok mate. You damaged back??

I'm fcuked now seriously. Hard work that was. And was so disappointed when took hoodie off and saw how terrible looked in a vest lol.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah ok mate. You damaged back??
> 
> I'm fcuked now seriously. Hard work that was. And was so disappointed when took hoodie off and saw how terrible looked in a vest lol.


i'm going my fitness gym to train so i wont feel as bad next to the new january mongs. i forgot my hoodie so cant put it on!

no i've not damaged back and not on gear now so i know its not back pumps. i got a twinge this morning putting my shoes on but don't think its that as if it is i really am an old man!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> i'm going my fitness gym to train so i wont feel as bad next to the new january mongs. i forgot my hoodie so cant put it on!
> 
> no i've not damaged back and not on gear now so i know its not back pumps. i got a twinge this morning putting my shoes on but don't think its that as if it is i really am an old man!


I would 100% ice it mate. I've fcuked my foot, that soft bit between heal and ankle bone. Couldn't walk for 3 days then after a full day of heat for 10 minutes then ice 10 minutes and repeat, the day after I could walk fully on it although not fully healed it's considerably better. Amazing how much it helps for pulls in muscle.


----------



## liam0810

Weekend up in York so nice and chilled, went gym yesterday and trained arms and calves. did the following:

undehand pull ups super set with slow negative dips

BW x 15, 15

BW x 12, 15

BW x 11, 13

BW x 8, 12

Preacher curls superset close grip dead stop press

30 x 15, 60 x 15

35 x 11, 70 x 10

40 x 9, 80 x 7

40 x 6 drop 30 x 5, 80 x 5 drop 60 x 8

rope hammer curl

20 x 15

30 x 12

40 x 12

50 x 8

55 x 6

rope pulldowns

20 x 15

30 x 13

40 x 11

50 x 10

55 x 7

Seated toe press 10x10 30 secs rest

160 x 10 x 5

170 x 10

180 x 10

190 x 10

200 x 10 x 2

Should have new plans through soon. Knee is feeling a lot better, still not going to go too heavy on it till it feels 90% right but at least i can train again. I'm going to rotate biceps and triceps every training session and also hit calves 3 times a week. also might throw in a sunday session every now and then if i feel like i can put in a decent performance.


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Weekend up in York so nice and chilled, went gym yesterday and trained arms and calves. did the following:
> 
> undehand pull ups super set with slow negative dips
> 
> BW x 15, 15
> 
> BW x 12, 15
> 
> BW x 11, 13
> 
> BW x 8, 12
> 
> Preacher curls superset close grip dead stop press
> 
> 30 x 15, 60 x 15
> 
> 35 x 11, 70 x 10
> 
> 40 x 9, 80 x 7
> 
> 40 x 6 drop 30 x 5, 80 x 5 drop 60 x 8
> 
> rope hammer curl
> 
> 20 x 15
> 
> 30 x 12
> 
> 40 x 12
> 
> 50 x 8
> 
> 55 x 6
> 
> rope pulldowns
> 
> 20 x 15
> 
> 30 x 13
> 
> 40 x 11
> 
> 50 x 10
> 
> 55 x 7
> 
> Seated toe press 10x10 30 secs rest
> 
> 160 x 10 x 5
> 
> 170 x 10
> 
> 180 x 10
> 
> 190 x 10
> 
> 200 x 10 x 2
> 
> Should have new plans through soon. Knee is feeling a lot better, still not going to go too heavy on it till it feels 90% right but at least i can train again. I'm going to rotate biceps and triceps every training session and also hit calves 3 times a week. also might throw in a sunday session every now and then if i feel like i can put in a decent performance.


Good sesh mate, im going to do a similar thing, try to hit calves at least twice a week if not 3.


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Good sesh mate, im going to do a similar thing, try to hit calves at least twice a week if not 3.


Yep mine need bringing up. I'm going to do 2 volume workouts on them and one heavy and see how that goes for 6 weeks then maybe reverse it.


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Yep mine need bringing up. I'm going to do 2 volume workouts on them and one heavy and see how that goes for 6 weeks then maybe reverse it.


I might try stretches as well after the sessions to really get in there as calves are always naturally tight.


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> I might try stretches as well after the sessions to really get in there as calves are always naturally tight.


Have you looked at how they do them in DC training?

got this off another forum. I'm gonna have to give it a go. Maybe tuesday

I use seated calf press machine, leg press and hack squat mainly with a few others here and there.

start from your neutral position and press to contraction, when in contraction hold for a 5 count (mississippis will do). Now slowly head to the stretch position. I count about another 5 down to the stretch as deep as possible, once in the deep stretch hold it for a 10 count. Then repeat.

say your going to try it on the seated calf machine. Unlike the moron with 135 on, bouncing it up and down like a goddamn see saw, you should start with 25lbs. yea thats right 25lbs. You need to feel this out, you want to aim for 10-12 reps. If you can do it with the 25lbs, thats good. The key with this as with all DC lifts is to increase the load. So next time add 2.5lbs. Even if you feel you can jump way up, dont push it, really get the feel for it. WHen you start putting on weight too fast , the counts will go faster no matter what, your mind will play tricks on you and your form will go out the window. Its all about time under tension (TUT)

It will take a few weeks to figure out what weight gives you your 10-12 reps.

Its brutal bro, the set takes 3 minutes. That is a ****ing eternity. It is the most excruciating pain, outside of injury, I have ever gone through. I dread it, it humbles me....but brother this **** works.

I always felt that its not possible to bring up a lagging bodypart. My experience is that everything grows as it grows , you can work something till its blue and it will be what it will be but in regards to DC calves, i stand corrected.

My calves are genitically fairly regular, not big and not very defined. After DC training , I have put on serious thickness and carved them out ALOT. A ton of vascularity as well.

My tip. Dont listen to your ipod , it will screw up your count. Whne you get 1, stick a finger out of your fist, when you get to two , stick the second finger out. Its impossible to count seconds and reps.

Do this for a few months and I think you will be pleased. I dare you!!!


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Have you looked at how they do them in DC training?
> 
> got this off another forum. I'm gonna have to give it a go. Maybe tuesday
> 
> I use seated calf press machine, leg press and hack squat mainly with a few others here and there.
> 
> start from your neutral position and press to contraction, when in contraction hold for a 5 count (mississippis will do). Now slowly head to the stretch position. I count about another 5 down to the stretch as deep as possible, once in the deep stretch hold it for a 10 count. Then repeat.
> 
> say your going to try it on the seated calf machine. Unlike the moron with 135 on, bouncing it up and down like a goddamn see saw, you should start with 25lbs. yea thats right 25lbs. You need to feel this out, you want to aim for 10-12 reps. If you can do it with the 25lbs, thats good. The key with this as with all DC lifts is to increase the load. So next time add 2.5lbs. Even if you feel you can jump way up, dont push it, really get the feel for it. WHen you start putting on weight too fast , the counts will go faster no matter what, your mind will play tricks on you and your form will go out the window. Its all about time under tension (TUT)
> 
> It will take a few weeks to figure out what weight gives you your 10-12 reps.
> 
> Its brutal bro, the set takes 3 minutes. That is a ****ing eternity. It is the most excruciating pain, outside of injury, I have ever gone through. I dread it, it humbles me....but brother this **** works.
> 
> I always felt that its not possible to bring up a lagging bodypart. My experience is that everything grows as it grows , you can work something till its blue and it will be what it will be but in regards to DC calves, i stand corrected.
> 
> My calves are genitically fairly regular, not big and not very defined. After DC training , I have put on serious thickness and carved them out ALOT. A ton of vascularity as well.
> 
> My tip. Dont listen to your ipod , it will screw up your count. Whne you get 1, stick a finger out of your fist, when you get to two , stick the second finger out. Its impossible to count seconds and reps.
> 
> Do this for a few months and I think you will be pleased. I dare you!!!


Sounds savage! But defo something I may do


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Sounds savage! But defo something I may do


Lets both do them tuesday and we can compare notes. ooooh i'm excited!


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Lets both do them tuesday and we can compare notes. ooooh i'm excited!


Deal....my notes will be bigger.....because I am bigger


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Deal....my notes will be bigger.....because I am bigger


mine will be prettier because i'm prettier


----------



## Suprakill4

I'm much smaller than both of you and uglier than Liam so I'm not even gonna ask to be involved in this deal. Fcuking cvnts. Lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

And yes Chelsea. I am better looking than you. Lol.


----------



## Dorian Gray

Long time no speak, keep up the good work pal.


----------



## Suprakill4

Plus my calves just got fcuked up half an hour ago and yes!!! My ankle injury felt healed WOOOOO. sorry for the barging in on your journal. I no longer have one so just use everyone else's now lol.










I'm having a poo in this picture.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Plus my calves just got fcuked up half an hour ago and yes!!! My ankle injury felt healed WOOOOO. sorry for the barging in on your journal. I no longer have one so just use everyone else's now lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a poo in this picture.


no naked leg photos are allowed in my photo unless they are withered or you have badly broken it. photos of legs better than mine is not motivation!


----------



## liam0810

Dorian Gray said:


> Long time no speak, keep up the good work pal.


how you doing bud? I'm back into it now. new diet and new training so am ready.


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> mine will be prettier because i'm prettier


Who the fck told you that? You shouldn't be friends with them anymore because they are laughing behind your back mate.....not cool if you ask me.

:lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> no naked leg photos are allowed in my photo unless they are withered or you have badly broken it. photos of legs better than mine is not motivation!


Lol my calves are sh1t ha.


----------



## musclemate

Suprakill4 said:


> Plus my calves just got fcuked up half an hour ago and yes!!! My ankle injury felt healed WOOOOO. sorry for the barging in on your journal. I no longer have one so just use everyone else's now lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a poo in this picture.


For fvcks sake... Can't you take your pics when your not having a dump mate? LOL


----------



## Suprakill4

musclemate said:


> For fvcks sake... Can't you take your pics when your not having a dump mate? LOL


Yeah thinking on a lot of mine are while having a dump arnt they lol.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah thinking on a lot of mine are while having a dump arnt they lol.




I'm pooing to but this is a face shot as its nicer


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Who the fck told you that? You shouldn't be friends with them anymore because they are laughing behind your back mate.....not cool if you ask me.
> 
> :lol:


Your mum did. Are you saying your mum is a liar? Mrs Chelsea is a very nice lady and she is amazing at back massages so I know she's no liar.

P.S I did that calves tonight. 20kg on standing press. Got to 10, nearly cried


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 143356
> 
> 
> I'm pooing to but this is a face shot as its nicer


Hahahaha. Hairy bast4rd


----------



## Queenie

Beard!!!!!!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahahaha. Hairy bast4rd


I can't be bothered shaving! My battery has died on my clippers so the beard is staying Tomoz. My chest hair now looks like I'm in a 70's porno. I just need a medallion to rest in the rug


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Your mum did. Are you saying your mum is a liar? Mrs Chelsea is a very nice lady and she is amazing at back massages so I know she's no liar.
> 
> P.S I did that calves tonight. 20kg on standing press. Got to 10, nearly cried


 :lol: this actually made me lol! My mum is a fantastic liar especially to tiny northern boys


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> :lol: this actually made me lol! My mum is a fantastic liar especially to tiny northern boys


Tiny Northern boys? You must mean @Milky, @RACK and @Bad Alan coz this northern boy is fcuking maaaaassssiiiifffffff!!!!


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Tiny Northern boys? You must mean @Milky, @RACK and @Bad Alan coz this northern boy is fcuking maaaaassssiiiifffffff!!!!


Hahahaha yep them as well....................... AS YOU


----------



## RACK

I'm massive compared to Leeds last time haha

Just said in wills journal, looks great there's so many of you prep'in for leeds


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha yep them as well....................... AS YOU


cnut. yep i've lowered myself and my comebacks to that. cnut



RACK said:


> I'm massive compared to Leeds last time haha
> 
> Just said in wills journal, looks great there's so many of you prep'in for leeds


Yeah its great pal, shame I'm not gonna be on stage with Will now as looks like he's gonna be in the class above but still gonna enjoy it


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> cnut. yep i've lowered myself and my comebacks to that. cnut
> 
> Yeah its great pal, shame I'm not gonna be on stage with Will now as looks like he's gonna be in the class above but still gonna enjoy it


I reckon ill just diet myself to death and have a posedown with you ya bastard 

tbh I think that u90s class is more realistically going to have me in, although I don't mind any as long as it's the best I can look and long time to go so who knows....

It'll be cool backstage and through diet still!


----------



## Northern Lass

I will be going to Leeds UKBFF this year to cheer everyone on from UK M :thumbup:


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I reckon ill just diet myself to death and have a posedown with you ya bastard
> 
> tbh I think that u90s class is more realistically going to have me in, although I don't mind any as long as it's the best I can look and long time to go so who knows....
> 
> It'll be cool backstage and through diet still!


You think this year when we diet down we won't have as much of an aids face as its the second time round? I scare myself looking in the mirror with that face!

It'll be cool backstage after we have competed as we can eat!

Defo having you about is gonna help and think for the last couple of weeks Scott's gonna move in with me. Told Rosie not to speak to me for the last 2 weeks ha!


----------



## liam0810

Yumms said:


> I will be going to Leeds UKBFF this year to cheer everyone on from UK M :thumbup:


Sweet! The more support the better!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> You think this year when we diet down we won't have as much of an aids face as its the second time round? I scare myself looking in the mirror with that face!
> 
> It'll be cool backstage after we have competed as we can eat!
> 
> Defo having you about is gonna help and think for the last couple of weeks Scott's gonna move in with me. Told Rosie not to speak to me for the last 2 weeks ha!


Noooooo I'm praying for aids face lmao, love it! Only sick mother ****ers sport one;



Yea man I'll let you eat donoughts off my abs 

Lol she will be of help to you I reckon, even if it's fetching drinks and food from fridge when you really cba moving hahah. Scott is coming up this way he's said so having him around you again and to push you through sessions is literally priceless. Both lucky to have him be so interested and involved in everything we do


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Noooooo I'm praying for aids face lmao, love it! Only sick mother ****ers sport one;
> 
> View attachment 143379
> 
> 
> Yea man I'll let you eat donoughts off my abs
> 
> Lol she will be of help to you I reckon, even if it's fetching drinks and food from fridge when you really cba moving hahah. Scott is coming up this way he's said so having him around you again and to push you through sessions is literally priceless. Both lucky to have him be so interested and involved in everything we do


true but the aids face scared kids and also old people! Also when i went to the needle exchange they weren't sure if i was there for heroin needles or gear needles!

She's said she will leave me alone for a couple weeks and to be honest i dont blame her. My boss said at the Xmas do "i told you if you compete again i will sack you!" So i might be looking for a new job come september!

Yeah it does help having him up here. Dan is back tonight he's telling me although i've not told him its legs, but if i can tell him when i get there he might do them!


----------



## Milky

The only thing your bigger than me in is the slag stakes you cheeky tw*t...

:lol:


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Noooooo I'm praying for aids face lmao, love it! Only sick mother ****ers sport one;
> 
> View attachment 143379
> 
> 
> Yea man I'll let you eat donoughts off my abs
> 
> Lol she will be of help to you I reckon, even if it's fetching drinks and food from fridge when you really cba moving hahah. Scott is coming up this way he's said so having him around you again and to push you through sessions is literally priceless. Both lucky to have him be so interested and involved in everything we do


Wee bucket emptier, photographer, skin prepper, meal fetcher. I really cannot wait lol.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> The only thing your bigger than me in is the slag stakes you cheeky tw*t...
> 
> :lol:


I'm a changed man now Milky! My penis is now only entering one lucky girl!


----------



## Northern Lass

liam0810 said:


> I'm a changed man now Milky! My penis is now only entering one lucky girl!


----------



## RACK

Having Scott there the last week or so is a god send

As for death face....


----------



## Bull Terrier

RACK said:


> Having Scott there the last week or so is a god send
> 
> As for death face....


Geez Rack - going from your face you're not a great advert for Scott/Team Alpha in that pic lol.


----------



## RACK

Oh god let's not start the whole team alpha thing again mate lol

Was the only pic I found on here to put up


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> I'm a changed man now Milky! My penis is now only entering one lucky girl!


Awwwwww man, you finally got with the old scouse bird, made up for you mate.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Awwwwww man, you finally got with the old scouse bird, made up for you mate.


haha na mate after i took the bird out from the cafe she robbed me!


----------



## Ben_Dover

RACK said:


> Having Scott there the last week or so is a god send
> 
> As for death face....


Blimey mate, your jawline makes death face look even worse !


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Having Scott there the last week or so is a god send
> 
> As for death face....


ok you win!


----------



## liam0810

Last night was the following:

60 degree Dumbbell press

36 x 15

42 x 15

42 x 15 (partials last 3 as right shoulder in bits)

40 x 6, 36 x 3, 30 x 2 (gave up coz of shoulder)

seems this angle really hits the part of my shoulder that is bad. Might have to change it or just go lighter. i am doing more exercises to help it so maybe i'll be better next week.

Floor press DB's

26 x 15

30 x 15

30 x 15

30 x 15

They were harder than i thought they'd be! Struggled like a sissy on the last few reps on the last 2 sets!

Seated laterals

16 x 10

18 x 10

20 x 8

Standing single arm laterals

16 x 10

20 x 8

18 x 10

10 x 15

cable front raises

2 plates x 20

3 plates x 15

4 plates x 10

6 plates x 6

CGBP 30 secs rest

60 x 15

80 x 15

60 x 15

60 x 15

Next week on smith as can do more on that

Danny was back again and will be again this evening, that's three times this week!

Weight is going on, not going to weigh myself till next week though. Not got all my gear yet but should have it all early next week, so the blast starts properly then!


----------



## Northern Lass

liam0810 said:


> Last night was the following:
> 
> 60 degree Dumbbell press
> 
> 36 x 15
> 
> 42 x 15
> 
> 42 x 15 (partials last 3 as right shoulder in bits)
> 
> 40 x 6, 36 x 3, 30 x 2 (gave up coz of shoulder)
> 
> seems this angle really hits the part of my shoulder that is bad. Might have to change it or just go lighter. i am doing more exercises to help it so maybe i'll be better next week.
> 
> Floor press DB's
> 
> 26 x 15
> 
> 30 x 15
> 
> 30 x 15
> 
> 30 x 15
> 
> They were harder than i thought they'd be! Struggled like a sissy on the last few reps on the last 2 sets!
> 
> Seated laterals
> 
> 16 x 10
> 
> 18 x 10
> 
> 20 x 8
> 
> Standing single arm laterals
> 
> 16 x 10
> 
> 20 x 8
> 
> 18 x 10
> 
> 10 x 15
> 
> cable front raises
> 
> 2 plates x 20
> 
> 3 plates x 15
> 
> 4 plates x 10
> 
> 6 plates x 6
> 
> CGBP 30 secs rest
> 
> 60 x 15
> 
> 80 x 15
> 
> 60 x 15
> 
> 60 x 15
> 
> Next week on smith as can do more on that
> 
> Danny was back again and will be again this evening, that's three times this week!
> 
> Weight is going on, not going to weigh myself till next week though. Not got all my gear yet but should have it all early next week, so the blast starts properly then!


Good weight on the CGBP , they fry my triceps


----------



## liam0810

Yumms said:


> Good weight on the CGBP , they fry my triceps


on the smith i can hit 3 plates a side for 6-8 reps but on a free bar i struggle as it seems to knacker my wrists. But like you said they fry my triceps and i think them and skull crushers are best for them


----------



## Northern Lass

liam0810 said:


> on the smith i can hit 3 plates a side for 6-8 reps but on a free bar i struggle as it seems to knacker my wrists. But like you said they fry my triceps and i think them and skull crushers are best for them


Have you tried it with DBs ? That might help the wrist problem


----------



## Jay.32

Morning mate.. check your emails again :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Yumms said:


> Have you tried it with DBs ? That might help the wrist problem


I've not Yumms but i will next timne. cheers for the idea :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Morning mate.. check your emails again :thumbup1:


Emailed you back this morning pal


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Emailed you back this morning pal


Are you sure it sent? I havent got it


----------



## Queenie

Love DB floor presses! Good workout.

When u doing next set of pics?


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Are you sure it sent? I havent got it


Sent at 9.21am pal it was reply from one last night


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Love DB floor presses! Good workout.
> 
> When u doing next set of pics?


Probably do photos end of this blast so say 2nd week in Feb.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Sent at 9.21am pal it was reply from one last night


Got it, cheers mate...

just need to find a friend with Diabetes now then lol


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Got it, cheers mate...
> 
> just need to find a friend with Diabetes now then lol


Just stand outside a sweet shop and wait for a big fatty to walk out, pretty much guaranteed they'll be diabetic or close to being it!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Just stand outside a sweet shop and wait for a big fatty to walk out, pretty much guaranteed they'll be diabetic or close to being it!


 :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Anybody used these before? @Bad Alan, @Chelsea you two like your steroids, you used them?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Anybody used these before? @Bad Alan, @Chelsea you two like your steroids, you used them?
> View attachment 143607


Quality lab mate on reputation, just not had any in hand so unsure of authenticity. If you trust who you got them off and they are genuine then I've heard good things


----------



## Suprakill4

Malay tiger gets a good rep in the gym I train at mate.


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Anybody used these before? @Bad Alan, @Chelsea you two like your steroids, you used them?
> View attachment 143607


 :lol: I've been know to appreciate the odd steroid 

Never used it mate don't see that down here, haven't even heard it mentioned in gyms.

Must be a norther (inferior) thing


----------



## RACK

A few rate that lab in my gym, should be good


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Quality lab mate on reputation, just not had any in hand so unsure of authenticity. If you trust who you got them off and they are genuine then I've heard good things





Suprakill4 said:


> Malay tiger gets a good rep in the gym I train at mate.





Chelsea said:


> :lol: I've been know to appreciate the odd steroid
> 
> Never used it mate don't see that down here, haven't even heard it mentioned in gyms.
> 
> Must be a norther (inferior) thing





RACK said:


> A few rate that lab in my gym, should be good


Looks like i'll stick with it then and see what happens. after first week of new diet and training weight is up to 95kg as it was 93kg at start of week. Think this week everything should kick in and expecting a bigger gain if i do everything right. Knee is still in bits but training legs Wednesday with a lot more volume and a lot of heavy partials, hopefully can still grow doing that whilst my knee heals up.


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Looks like i'll stick with it then and see what happens. after first week of new diet and training weight is up to 95kg as it was 93kg at start of week. Think this week everything should kick in and expecting a bigger gain if i do everything right. Knee is still in bits but training legs Wednesday with a lot more volume and a lot of heavy partials, hopefully can still grow doing that whilst my knee heals up.


What's up with the knee mate? Similar problems I was having or you actually injured it?


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> What's up with the knee mate? Similar problems I was having or you actually injured it?


Got patella displacement syndrome, been physio and he's give me exercises to do and thought i was doing ok but went only for 140kg on squats last week as first set and it went again. Its nothing serious but i can't get to 90 degrees with any serious weight on it without it being really painful.


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Got patella displacement syndrome, been physio and he's give me exercises to do and thought i was doing ok but went only for 140kg on squats last week as first set and it went again. Its nothing serious but i can't get to 90 degrees with any serious weight on it without it being really painful.


Ahh that's rubbish mate! Not being funny but you though about acupuncture? I swear @Keeks was telling me about it although she may have just been offering me some sort of happy ending with it!

In all seriousness its supposed to be really good.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Ahh that's rubbish mate! Not being funny but you though about acupuncture? I swear @Keeks was telling me about it although she may have just been offering me some sort of happy ending with it!
> 
> In all seriousness its supposed to be really good.


 :lol: Happy endings only come after massages, not acupuncture! And how's your going anyway, hope its ok?!

X 2 Liam for acupuncture, works wonders! Hope the problem settles anyway. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: Happy endings only come after massages, not acupuncture! And how's your going anyway, hope its ok?!
> 
> X 2 Liam for acupuncture, works wonders! Hope the problem settles anyway. :thumbup1:


I thought the massage was included after the therapy!!?? Mines so much better its unreal, barely feel it now I do 75 reps extensions and 60 rep hammy curls.

Liam.....just think about it as more jabs haha!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I thought the massage was included after the therapy!!?? Mines so much better its unreal, barely feel it now I do 75 reps extensions and 60 rep hammy curls.
> 
> Liam.....just think about it as more jabs haha!


Have you really started it?


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Have you really started it?


......no.......but you have email


----------



## liam0810

so if i'm understanding @Keeks and @Chelsea if i go to see a prostitute and get stuck with needles my knee will be ok? would a heroin addicted brass be ok? as she will have plenty of needles to jab me with


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> so if i'm understanding @Keeks and @Chelsea if i go to see a prostitute and get stuck with needles my knee will be ok? would a heroin addicted brass be ok? as she will have plenty of needles to jab me with


All correct mate, you crack on (get it 'crack') and let me know how it goes :beer:


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> All correct mate, you crack on (get it 'crack') and let me know how it goes :beer:


don't get it??


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> don't get it??


Crack - heroin - referencing the crack whore that was going to needle you up......Christ :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Crack - heroin - referencing the crack whore that was going to needle you up......Christ :lol:


still dont get it


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> still dont get it


You're dead to me


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> You're dead to me


but i will rise again just like Jesus. Or a zombie


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> but i will rise again just like Jesus. Or a zombie


You will rise like a zombie if you go to a crack whore for acupuncture! I'd stick with a professional tbh.

Worth considering though, defo does the trick. :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4

Liam do you tightly wrap knees for heavier lifts? My knees are completely fcuked if I don't. Hope it doesn't hinder you too much hitting legs hard mate, injuries are a complete cvnt.


----------



## Guest

Suprakill4 said:


> Liam do you tightly wrap knees for heavier lifts? My knees are completely fcuked if I don't. Hope it doesn't hinder you too much hitting legs hard mate, injuries are a complete cvnt.


Don't I know it!

I got some Titan bad boys for xmas and they are stiff as anything.

I wrap them like a cast, cuts of the circulation off to my tootsies.


----------



## Suprakill4

Spawn of Haney said:


> Don't I know it!
> 
> I got some Titan bad boys for xmas and they are stiff as anything.
> 
> I wrap them like a cast, cuts of the circulation off to my tootsies.


Yeah I cannot wait to get mine off after the set and let the blood flow again. Ill get some new ones as mine a pretty fcuked now.


----------



## Guest

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I cannot wait to get mine off after the set and let the blood flow again. Ill get some new ones as mine a pretty fcuked now.


I had some bog standard phd ones.

My advice after using the Thps is spend more on some decent ones.

I would also get 2.5.m, mine are 2m and certainly i'd prefer another .5m.


----------



## Suprakill4

Spawn of Haney said:


> I had some bog standard phd ones.
> 
> My advice after using the Thps is spend more on some decent ones.
> 
> I would also get 2.5.m, mine are 2m and certainly i'd prefer another .5m.


Cheers mate will get some ordered payday.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Liam do you tightly wrap knees for heavier lifts? My knees are completely fcuked if I don't. Hope it doesn't hinder you too much hitting legs hard mate, injuries are a complete cvnt.





Spawn of Haney said:


> Don't I know it!
> 
> I got some Titan bad boys for xmas and they are stiff as anything.
> 
> I wrap them like a cast, cuts of the circulation off to my tootsies.


I stopped wrapping my knees last year and i was fine and maybe this has caused it as my squats have jumped up by a lot of weight this past year BUT i had wrapped my knees last week when i went for 140KG which isn't heavy for me and my knee just couldn't handle it. I'm back to it hurting when i sit for too long and if i bend it to close to 90degrees it hurts a lot. Worse thing is that my right knee feels like its going like that now as well. I'm back at physio thursday so will see what he says.

Scott's told me to do lighter weights but a lot more volume so like:

3 x 30 leg press

5 x 20 hacks

2 x 50 leg extensions

i'll also probably do some heavy partials as well becuase as long as i don't bend it past 60 degrees its not too bad.



Keeks said:


> You will rise like a zombie if you go to a crack whore for acupuncture! I'd stick with a professional tbh.
> 
> Worth considering though, defo does the trick. :thumbup1:


I might try it out Keeks, how you feeling now? You on road to recovery after the issues you had in prep?


----------



## Keeks

Defo give it a go, need you in tip top shape for Leeds! :thumbup1: Hope ya ok other than the injury.

Im still as wonky as ever, but saw consultant last week and for now, escaped the more drastic suggestions (including more surgery) so will just have to cross my fingers and see how this method of treatments goes for the next few months, which they assured me should work, so not all bad!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Defo give it a go, need you in tip top shape for Leeds! :thumbup1: Hope ya ok other than the injury.
> 
> Im still as wonky as ever, but saw consultant last week and for now, escaped the more drastic suggestions (including more surgery) so will just have to cross my fingers and see how this method of treatments goes for the next few months, which they assured me should work, so not all bad!


I'm gonna see Stuart (physio) on thursday and go from there. Yeah i'm not too bad apart from injury, back enjoying training, works busy again as well which is good as hate being quiet.

Hopefully the treatment works and you are on the mend soon enough. i've seen you've got a new diet and training plan now, is that from a local coach or is it from Skip? as seen you post a couple links for him on FB


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> I'm gonna see Stuart (physio) on thursday and go from there. Yeah i'm not too bad apart from injury, back enjoying training, works busy again as well which is good as hate being quiet.
> 
> Hopefully the treatment works and you are on the mend soon enough. i've seen you've got a new diet and training plan now, is that from a local coach or is it from Skip? as seen you post a couple links for him on FB


Ahh hope it goes ok and you get sorted soon and good to see you enjoying training again. Yeah nothing worse than clock watching at work when its quiet.

Cheers, fingers crossed, so far still in a lot of pain but apparently my body just needs to adjust and then things should improve. Yep all go with new plan now and it feels great to have a change, both diet and training so raring to go. No my coach is a local guy, thinking it may be better for when prepping as he can keep a closer eye on me, plus I've known him for years and he's in awesome shape, knows his stuff and his approach/methods are completely different, think its what I need right now so we'll see how things go.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Ahh hope it goes ok and you get sorted soon and good to see you enjoying training again. Yeah nothing worse than clock watching at work when its quiet.
> 
> Cheers, fingers crossed, so far still in a lot of pain but apparently my body just needs to adjust and then things should improve. Yep all go with new plan now and it feels great to have a change, both diet and training so raring to go. No my coach is a local guy, thinking it may be better for when prepping as he can keep a closer eye on me, plus I've known him for years and he's in awesome shape, knows his stuff and his approach/methods are completely different, think its what I need right now so we'll see how things go.


Yep i'm back loving it again and enjoying my diet. i don't have any carbs till about 3pm and thought i'd struggle but i don't one bit, if anything i prefer it.

So is this year all about getting health back on track and then compete again next year?


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Yep i'm back loving it again and enjoying my diet. i don't have any carbs till about 3pm and thought i'd struggle but i don't one bit, if anything i prefer it.
> 
> So is this year all about getting health back on track and then compete again next year?


That's good, and the change in timings of foods can be quiet interesting I find....I've just started adding them in mid afternoon again and feel better for it. All a great learning curve.

Yep, health and life....need to get things sorted before I enter into another prep. Am hoping to do the season early next year but we'll see how things go. Seriously missing it though, I feel lost.


----------



## liam0810

Had a nice chilled weekend and book Thailand on sunday! I go 28th March till 12th April, so its gonna be 2 weeks of sun, sea and ladyboys! Looking forward to all the food over there. Defo gonna make sure i pile the weight on over there. 3 nights Bangkok, fly to Phuket and 5 nights there then maybe a few in Phi Phi Islands, so first mission is to find the dirty sex shows and then find gyms!

Who's been? I know @Sambuca has but has anyone else? Actually might start a thread about this!

on training front its been good, i've put weight on and feeling decent. legs tonight so going light on partials hacks due to knee but high high volume and then heavy leg press as knee seems ok on this and heavy leg extensions. hams will be as usual.

think i should see big increase in weight this week as everything should be kicking in nicely now.


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Had a nice chilled weekend and book Thailand on sunday! I go 28th March till 12th April, so its gonna be 2 weeks of sun, sea and ladyboys! Looking forward to all the food over there. Defo gonna make sure i pile the weight on over there. 3 nights Bangkok, fly to Phuket and 5 nights there then maybe a few in Phi Phi Islands, so first mission is to find the dirty sex shows and then find gyms!
> 
> Who's been? I know @Sambuca has but has anyone else? Actually might start a thread about this!
> 
> on training front its been good, i've put weight on and feeling decent. legs tonight so going light on partials hacks due to knee but high high volume and then heavy leg press as knee seems ok on this and heavy leg extensions. hams will be as usual.
> 
> think i should see big increase in weight this week as everything should be kicking in nicely now.


liam!!!! awesome how many of you going over? bangkok http://www.bangkok.com/nightlife-go-go-bar/soi-cowboy.htm there is where u wanna go


----------



## Suprakill4

Have an awesome time mate!!!! I havnt been on holiday for years now how the fcuk do you all afford it. Glad things are all going well!


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> liam!!!! awesome how many of you going over? bangkok http://www.bangkok.com/nightlife-go-go-bar/soi-cowboy.htm there is where u wanna go


Just me and Rosie are going pal. my mate and his missus might be there same time.

Where did you stay in bangkok pal?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Have an awesome time mate!!!! I havnt been on holiday for years now how the fcuk do you all afford it. Glad things are all going well!


i got a little money at xmas pal so i'm using that. Plus its the place i've always wanted to go. i've looked at it and including flights and hotels and food i'm probably looking at £1200-£1500, which is less than i spent on magaluf and ivbiza last year for 2 stag do's!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> i got a little money at xmas pal so i'm using that. Plus its the place i've always wanted to go. i've looked at it and including flights and hotels and food i'm probably looking at £1200-£1500, which is less than i spent on magaluf and ivbiza last year for 2 stag do's!


Wow. Serious money. Would take me three years to save that lol. Then I couldn't justify blowing it on a holiday ffs. Should be good mate, guy who lives next to me has a big place he has built in Thailand he is always there and moving next year. Loves it.


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Just me and Rosie are going pal. my mate and his missus might be there same time.
> 
> Where did you stay in bangkok pal?


stayed at the rembrandt hotel highly recommend it mate amazing breakfast and pool on the roof. was really nice. whos rosie :OOOOO :wub:


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Wow. Serious money. Would take me three years to save that lol. Then I couldn't justify blowing it on a holiday ffs. Should be good mate, guy who lives next to me has a big place he has built in Thailand he is always there and moving next year. Loves it.


Yeah it is mate but i'm only doing thailand and ibiza this year so its going to be cheaper than last year as not got any weddings or stags this year thankfully. Although i am 30 in October so might have to go away then as will be depressed ha!

Where in Thailand is his gaff pal?


----------



## Suprakill4

I'll ask him when I see him mate as no idea.

I hope to go away in October too as my birthday then. Depressing getting older aint it!!!!!


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> stayed at the rembrandt hotel highly recommend it mate amazing breakfast and pool on the roof. was really nice. whos rosie :OOOOO :wub:


Rosie is a girl ha! I met her at Gay Pride in August and went out a few times and then pretty much decided that we'll give it a go properly a couple months ago. I was loving being single as i think you know from the sh1t i've put on here but she's changed that!

Oh and there's another fake profile of me! this time on Tinder, Supposedly i'm Rick, 33 looking for my princess. cheeky cnut saying i'm 33!


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Rosie is a girl ha! I met her at Gay Pride in August and went out a few times and then pretty much decided that we'll give it a go properly a couple months ago. I was loving being single as i think you know from the sh1t i've put on here but she's changed that!
> 
> Oh and there's another fake profile of me! this time on Tinder, Supposedly i'm Rick, 33 looking for my princess. cheeky cnut saying i'm 33!


just had a peak

10/10 mate lol must be getting soppy in your old age of 33 :lol: happy for ya mate nice!

http://www.rembrandtbkk.com/dining-rang-mahal-senor-pico-da-vinci-cafe-lobby-bar-restaurant-award-winning

seriously get breakfast there it is AMAZING you will get fat as **** lol


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> Rosie is a girl ha! I met her at Gay Pride in August and went out a few times and then pretty much decided that we'll give it a go properly a couple months ago. I was loving being single as i think you know from the sh1t i've put on here but she's changed that!
> 
> Oh and there's another fake profile of me! this time on Tinder, Supposedly i'm Rick, 33 looking for my princess. cheeky cnut saying i'm 33!


33 Liam, that cvnts paying you a compliment haha


----------



## Queenie

Surrounded by soppy gits now, it seems....  :wub:


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> just had a peak
> 
> 10/10 mate lol must be getting soppy in your old age of 33 :lol: happy for ya mate nice!
> 
> http://www.rembrandtbkk.com/dining-rang-mahal-senor-pico-da-vinci-cafe-lobby-bar-restaurant-award-winning
> 
> seriously get breakfast there it is AMAZING you will get fat as **** lol


think i might have a stay there mate, maybe the night before we fly back!



Spawn of Haney said:


> 33 Liam, that cvnts paying you a compliment haha


Fcuk off you b4stard! ha! I think i get better with age, i'm thinking by the time i actually am 33 i'm gonna be the sexiest man alive! Also the most deluded!



RXQueenie said:


> Surrounded by soppy gits now, it seems....  :wub:


my soppyness is not put on FB and is kept between me and her! You won't see me committing the sin of writing on my birds wall "miss you, can't wait to see you!xxxx" This can be sent by text and William knows this. I think he needs some arimidex as his estrogen must be out of control!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> think i might have a stay there mate, maybe the night before we fly back!
> 
> Fcuk off you b4stard! ha! I think i get better with age, i'm thinking by the time i actually am 33 i'm gonna be the sexiest man alive! Also the most deluded!
> 
> my soppyness is not put on FB and is kept between me and her! You won't see me committing the sin of writing on my birds wall "miss you, can't wait to see you!xxxx" This can be sent by text and William knows this. I think he needs some arimidex as his estrogen must be out of control!


Don't you full name me bastard!!  Two seperate occasions lol, my estrogen is well under control haha!

Was it the eagle that landed last week?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Don't you full name me bastard!!  Two seperate occasions lol, my estrogen is well under control haha!
> 
> Was it the eagle that landed last week?


the eagle did land today!

I'm not sure if mine is as i've not got much adex left. the test is to watch Marley & Me, if i cry a lot then i need adex!


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Surrounded by soppy gits now, it seems....  :wub:


I'm still a horrible cvnt who has no emotions apart from anger so it balances all you pussies out lol.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm still a horrible cvnt who has no emotions apart from anger so it balances all you pussies out lol.


Mate I keep it to myself, where as Will and Claire put it all over Facebook! Claire really has will's balls in her handbag haha


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Mate I keep it to myself, where as Will and Claire put it all over Facebook! Claire really has will's balls in her handbag haha


Lmfao. They talk to each other on ukm when sat next to each other. Sickly fcukers they are lol. Only kidding you two. You know my love for you goes deep.


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Mate I keep it to myself, where as Will and Claire put it all over Facebook! Claire really has will's balls in her handbag haha


Mostly they're on my chin...  And there's nothing wrong with a bit of PDA 



Suprakill4 said:


> Lmfao. They talk to each other on ukm when sat next to each other. Sickly fcukers they are lol. Only kidding you two. You know my love for you goes deep.


We do not!

Separate rooms at least! Lol  We tend to groce everyone out so totally used to it  how are those quads? Will showed me your new WhatsApp pic the other day


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Lmfao. They talk to each other on ukm when sat next to each other. Sickly fcukers they are lol. Only kidding you two. You know my love for you goes deep.


You couldn't go deep if you wanted to Kieran


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Mostly they're on my chin...  And there's nothing wrong with a bit of PDA
> 
> We do not!
> 
> Separate rooms at least! Lol  We tend to groce everyone out so totally used to it  how are those quads? Will showed me your new WhatsApp pic the other day


My quads look about 4ml bigger tonight. Lol. Which picture????


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> My quads look about 4ml bigger tonight. Lol. Which picture????


Profile pic? Was quads and a... washing machine I think?


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Profile pic? Was quads and a... washing machine I think?


Like fcuk you noticed anything apart from Quadzilla. Lol. God knows. Changes daily. I think I know but won't post here Liam's banned me


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Like fcuk you noticed anything apart from Quadzilla. Lol. God knows. Changes daily. I think I know but won't post here Liam's banned me


Barely noticed, you're right  Looking great anyway. Definitely decided on not competing this year?


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Barely noticed, you're right  Looking great anyway. Definitely decided on not competing this year?


lol!!

Pretty certain I won't be competing no.

Sorry invading your journal Liam, I don't have my own, and have no where else to go :crying:


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> lol!!
> 
> Pretty certain I won't be competing no.
> 
> Sorry invading your journal Liam, I don't have my own, and have no where else to go :crying:


its fine mate! Makes mine look busier! You can start putting your progress in here if you want!


----------



## Jay.32

How you getting on with that weight target scott sent you Mate?


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> How you getting on with that weight target scott sent you Mate?


i've only just got the rest of the gear i was missing yesterday but upto now i've gained about 8 pounds in just over 2 weeks. got another 2 weeks after this one so if i gain another 8 then i'll be happy with that as it will take me 15.7, So 10 pounds off my heaviest last year and i have another 5 months of gaining ahead of me yet.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> i've only just got the rest of the gear i was missing yesterday but upto now i've gained about 8 pounds in just over 2 weeks. got another 2 weeks after this one so if i gain another 8 then i'll be happy with that as it will take me 15.7, So 10 pounds off my heaviest last year and i have another 5 months of gaining ahead of me yet.


you will smash it then... plenty of time.. hows the new wife? are you getting plenty of bedroom cardio.


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> you will smash it then... plenty of time.. hows the new wife? are you getting plenty of bedroom cardio.


She's good pal, just at hers now and she's cooked which is new to me as never really had anyone cook for me! Only other person ever to cook for me really is my mam!

She says I look bigger and she wants wants me big and chubby so she nags me to get my food down me ha!

You good pal?


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> She's good pal, just at hers now and she's cooked which is new to me as never really had anyone cook for me! Only other person ever to cook for me really is my mam!
> 
> She says I look bigger and she wants wants me big and chubby so she nags me to get my food down me ha!
> 
> You good pal?


Yes mate, things are better at home... just started my blast... Training has felt like a chore for so long!! but Im now starting to enjoy it again!!! ive got the hunger back!!


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mate, things are better at home... just started my blast... Training has felt like a chore for so long!! but Im now starting to enjoy it again!!! ive got the hunger back!!


glad things are better at home now mate.

i know what you mean about training, about sept to dec i was the same, still training but not enjoying it but now i'm back. whats the aim for this year?


----------



## liam0810

trainng tonught was

60 degree press - did on smith as feels a little easier on my delt

60 x 15

70 x 15

80 x 15

85 x 15

db floor press

30 x 15

35 x 15

37.5 x 15

37.5 x 15

seated laterals

15 x 10

20 x 10

22.5 x 10

one arm cable laterals

2 plate x 10

3 x 10

3 x 10

front raises

30 x 20

35 x 15

40 x 12

50 x 6

cgbp 30 sec rest

80 x 15 x 3

decent session.

fid it hard htting any pb's as reps are quite high but weights going up very week.

im thinking i've probably gained about 3 pounds tis week so will be 213. i'm getting there!


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> glad things are better at home now mate.
> 
> i know what you mean about training, about sept to dec i was the same, still training but not enjoying it but now i'm back. whats the aim for this year?


Just started my blast on tren & deca... :bounce: Im going to my sister inlaw wedding in september, so I was planning on cutting for that! but Ive now decided if im going to put myself through a prep, I just aswel get on stage..

Possibly ukbff in birmingham on 7th sept.. then go to italy on the 10th


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> Just started my blast on tren & deca... :bounce: Im going to my sister inlaw wedding in september, so I was planning on cutting for that! but Ive now decided if im going to put myself through a prep, I just aswel get on stage..
> 
> Possibly ukbff in birmingham on 7th sept.. then go to italy on the 10th


Good lad! You may as well see how do again! i'm 2 weeks after you then its either Marbella on 5th October or if i qualify i'll go away 2 weeks later for my 30th


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Good lad! You may as well see how do again! i'm 2 weeks after you then its either Marbella on 5th October or if i qualify i'll go away 2 weeks later for my 30th


My misses got a villa in marbella, we love the place....

If I wasnt going away on the 10th, I would of done the leeds with you lot..


----------



## liam0810

So had another chilled weekend which i enjoyed, ate well and rested. On way back from Rosie's last night on the M1 I've hit a load of water and aqua planed off the motorway, car spun, went up the grass verge narrowly missing a post and ended up back on hard shoulder. Honestly thought i was a goner and am shaken up from it. I'm very lucky to still be here i think. Car is damaged but drivable so after i'd calmed down i drove home through all the A roads. Took it the garage this morning and need to ring the insurance to sort it with them. I'm glad to be alive anyway!

Not sure about training tonight as still feel a bit sick and shaky, so might just go home and i'll train wednesday instead


----------



## Queenie

Bloody hell dude. I'm shaken just reading that!

Defo rest until you're sure u can go back. You're probably still in shock!

Sending u well wishes and u know where I am if u wanna chat x


----------



## TELBOR

Bloody hell, what ya like.

Least you're still here mate


----------



## Jay.32

Glad your ok fella


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Bloody hell dude. I'm shaken just reading that!
> 
> Defo rest until you're sure u can go back. You're probably still in shock!
> 
> Sending u well wishes and u know where I am if u wanna chat x


yeah think i am in shock as don't feel right one bit, kept dreaming about it as well!

Cheers Claire, i'll be fine soon enough, just being a mard ar$e! x



R0BLET said:


> Bloody hell, what ya like.
> 
> Least you're still here mate


Yep still here thankfully mate! So so lucky that the motorway was quiet and that i went up the verge and stopped before going back on the carriageway. If i was on another part of the motorway what didnt have a verge like that i'd not be here now!



Jay.32 said:


> Glad your ok fella


Yeah cheers pal i'm ok


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuk mate you've had a lucky escape!!!! When I was a member of the Toyota supra forums years back it happened to a lad on there in his supra. Unfortunately he did crash bad and died from it 

I was driving in Kent area around New Years and the motorway was that bad they had a lane closed and a shed load of motorway cops were all out the cars trying to clear all the drains as the water couldn't go down quick enough. Fcuking terrible roads in this country and we are completely unprepared for any bad weather be it snow or rain.

Very lucky guy indeed.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk mate you've had a lucky escape!!!! When I was a member of the Toyota supra forums years back it happened to a lad on there in his supra. Unfortunately he did crash bad and died from it
> 
> I was driving in Kent area around New Years and the motorway was that bad they had a lane closed and a shed load of motorway cops were all out the cars trying to clear all the drains as the water couldn't go down quick enough. Fcuking terrible roads in this country and we are completely unprepared for any bad weather be it snow or rain.
> 
> Very lucky guy indeed.


That is bad the poor lad. One of the lads at work said I should blame the highways because its the fact that the drainage is so bad that they hold water on the carriageway's.

I'm ok anyway and feel a little better tonight. Not as bad as I did last night and most of today. I'm alive and well and that's the main thing.

I ended up training tonight and was a decent session. On my own again but pushed myself a lot.

Knee is feeling a lot better than it was but tomorrow I'll still strap up well and do heavy leg press and high volume partials on hacks. As Scott said as long as poundage is going up then I'll grow.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> That is bad the poor lad. One of the lads at work said I should blame the highways because its the fact that the drainage is so bad that they hold water on the carriageway's.
> 
> I'm ok anyway and feel a little better tonight. Not as bad as I did last night and most of today. I'm alive and well and that's the main thing.
> 
> I ended up training tonight and was a decent session. On my own again but pushed myself a lot.
> 
> Knee is feeling a lot better than it was but tomorrow I'll still strap up well and do heavy leg press and high volume partials on hacks. As Scott said as long as poundage is going up then I'll grow.


Yeah was gutting mate poor lad left a family behind. Think he was 25.

The supra forum done a tribute at a car show and over 100 supra's I think revved engines for a minute. Sounds silly but it was an amazing tribute to him.

Yeah mate glad your ok. Did your life flash before your eyes ( must've been just images of mental sex with a million different woman lol)


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah was gutting mate poor lad left a family behind. Think he was 25.
> 
> The supra forum done a tribute at a car show and over 100 supra's I think revved engines for a minute. Sounds silly but it was an amazing tribute to him.
> 
> Yeah mate glad your ok. Did your life flash before your eyes ( must've been just images of mental sex with a million different woman lol)


It's not silly mate as if he was well into his Supra's then best way to show their respect that he'd of liked.

I think for me it would of been a minutes silence at nandos ha!

You know what mate it didn't, or if it did then my life has been sh1t upto now! Haha! And nope the many girls that I have disappointed in the bedroom doesn't flash before my eyes haha

You well anyway mate? Training ok? You back in work now?


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> It's not silly mate as if he was well into his Supra's then best way to show their respect that he'd of liked.
> 
> I think for me it would of been a minutes silence at nandos ha!
> 
> You know what mate it didn't, or if it did then my life has been sh1t upto now! Haha! And nope the many girls that I have disappointed in the bedroom doesn't flash before my eyes haha
> 
> You well anyway mate? Training ok? You back in work now?


His family were made up about it. They also had a big book made and printed with all the comments off the forum that people had said about him when they had found out he died and sent it to his family. Really nice.

Hahaha. God I love nandos!!!!

Yes I'm doing good thanks mate. Physio is going well and mobility in back is good, slightly torn quad that's on the mend now and be fine soon. I'm up 13lbs in 16 days up to 15.1 now. Watery but not TOO much bodyfat. Struggling wjth food as always but week on week my lifts in the gym increase. Date in back to work is 3rd feb but have 4 weeks holidays to use so having them before I go back so will be march now


----------



## Northern Lass

Sorry to hear about your accident, it must of really shaken you up.

Take care


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> His family were made up about it. They also had a big book made and printed with all the comments off the forum that people had said about him when they had found out he died and sent it to his family. Really nice.
> 
> Hahaha. God I love nandos!!!!
> 
> Yes I'm doing good thanks mate. Physio is going well and mobility in back is good, slightly torn quad that's on the mend now and be fine soon. I'm up 13lbs in 16 days up to 15.1 now. Watery but not TOO much bodyfat. Struggling wjth food as always but week on week my lifts in the gym increase. Date in back to work is 3rd feb but have 4 weeks holidays to use so having them before I go back so will be march now


13 pounds in 16 days is good, all natural as well :tongue:

How have work been with you having this time off?


----------



## liam0810

Yumms said:


> Sorry to hear about your accident, it must of really shaken you up.
> 
> Take care


Cheers Yumms! I'm ok now, not being such as sissy!


----------



## Northern Lass

liam0810 said:


> Cheers Yumms! I'm ok now, not being such as sissy!


Not a sissy at all..:no:


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> 13 pounds in 16 days is good, all natural as well :tongue:
> 
> How have work been with you having this time off?


Yeah natural of course. Goes without saying mate lol.

They have been good mate. Paid for 10 sessions of physio and I have been on full pay. They've now let me book my 4 weeks holiday straight away. Result


----------



## liam0810

So I've not updated for about a week. Training has been going well. Appetite is rubbish but been eating as I'm supposed to with some cheat meals on a Saturday. Had a bottle of wine Saturday for first drink since NYE. I'm not partying for foreseeable future.

Car isn't fixed yet and not got transport today so gym is off. Going to train Wednesday instead of today as get courtesy car Tomoz.

Weight is 15'4 so I've gained 11 pounds in 4 weeks. I look ok but wanted to gain a lot more like Scott had planned. It's frustrating as I am training hard and eating even though appetite is shocking but I'm not gaining as quick as I thought. I'll keep plugging away though and keep going. I've got till June to hit around 17st so suppose I'm not too far off.

I've found a couple gyms in koh Samui when I'm there so still gonna train and eat everything I can!


----------



## liam0810

Legs last night and finally went heavy again!

I did 8 sets of heavy leg extensions and then ATG hacks, worked up to 200kg x 5 with 10 partials. Next was 3 x 30 200KG leg press and then heavy lying curls. I got home and threw up a few times. Not sure if it was down to the session as i have gone a lot more balls to the wall and been ok but think it was the horrible bacon and scrambled egg butty i had from a cafe in liverpool! Plus i think BP is a little high which is'nt helping.

back tonight and will get some pics as need a few. Weight is 213lbs now. heaviest last year was 221pounds so i should be past that by say end of march.


----------



## Jay.32

liam0810 said:


> Legs last night and finally went heavy again!
> 
> I did 8 sets of heavy leg extensions and then ATG hacks, worked up to 200kg x 5 with 10 partials. Next was 3 x 30 200KG leg press and then heavy lying curls. I got home and threw up a few times. Not sure if it was down to the session as i have gone a lot more balls to the wall and been ok but think it was the horrible bacon and scrambled egg butty i had from a cafe in liverpool! Plus i think BP is a little high which is'nt helping.
> 
> back tonight and will get some pics as need a few. Weight is 213lbs now. heaviest last year was 221pounds so i should be past that by say end of march.


packing some size there mate... put a pic up!!

I promise not to call you fatty


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> packing some size there mate... put a pic up!!
> 
> I promise not to call you fatty


haha mate i am getting fat. Not like last time as my head doesnt look like a water melon but not far off!


----------



## liam0810

Trained back and biceps last night and beforehand i did a jab in my glute and another 0.5ml in each tricep. BIG MISTAKE! my arms are in bits today! I can't even tense my bicep properly! I jabbed the triceps as i couldnt do my right delt as usual due to having my vaccinations for thailand in it on tuesday, so thought i'd mix it up. What i've now realised is that i'm a silly tw4t!

Anyway, i've been feeling a little ropey since last night, had BP checked yesterday when at physio and that was fine as thought that might be the cause. i think it may be the oxy's so i've dropped them now.

In other news i've had to move back to my mums for two weeks as i'm having my bathroom done and don't fancy cr4pping in a bucket all the time!


----------



## Rotsocks

Great result for your first show Liam.

Well done buddy.

I am going up to Leeds to support one of the lads from my gym so will give you a cheer.


----------



## liam0810

Rotsocks said:


> Great result for your first show Liam.
> 
> Well done buddy.
> 
> I am going up to Leeds to support one of the lads from my gym so will give you a cheer.


Cheers pal, i was shocked at winning really! Hows things with you? you thinking of competing again?


----------



## liam0810

So had a nice chilled weekend again and am back at mums for a week or so whilst i have a new bathroom fitted. Its strange being back at home!

Anyway i couldnt train friday as was still feeling pretty rough from my jabs for holiday, so i trained delts and arms yesterday and did a lot of volume:

run the rack lat raises

8 x 15

10 x 12

16 x 10

20 x 8

34 x 8 (partials)

20 x 8

16 x 8

10 x 10

8 x 15

seated smith press

80 x 15

100 x 15

120 x 15

140 x 7

150 x 7

150 x 5

160 x 4 drop sets 120 x 6, 80 x 7, 50 x 8, 30 x 12

cable lat raises (pause at top)

7.5 x 15

7.5 x 12

7.5 x 12

bicep/tricep giant sets

preachers 30 x 15

skulls 30 x 15

rope hammers 35 x 15

straight bar tris 35 x 15

alternate DB curls 10 x 15

Rope tris 35 x 15

rest 1 min and same again but all weights up 10kg apart from db curls which were 12. all reps 10

rest 1 min and weight up again by 10kg, db curls 20. all reps 6

Then finished with behind neck standing BB press. 100 reps as quick as possible

40kg x 40, 15, 10, 10, 15

this killed me but i enjoyed it!

Also, Saturday we went into town for a bit of food, was going to go Almost Famous (that place with the big dirty burgers) but we passed a place called Reds BBQ and it had opened that day. So we went in and it was 10quid a head for as much as you wanted off the menu! Reason for this was that it was friends and family day and doesn't really open properly till Thursday. Anyway food was awesome! I had beef brisket with sweet tattie fries and grits, had to try grits after seeing Ronnie Coleman eat them. Still not sure if i like or dislike them! Had nachos, chicken wings and Mississippi mud pie! Defo my new place to go. @Suprakill4 and @Bad Alan i know you like this kind of food so you might of been to the one in Leeds?


----------



## Suprakill4

No never been there mate. There's fcuk all like that round my area but may be moving soon.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> No never been there mate. There's fcuk all like that round my area but may be moving soon.


Where do you live mate?

and this is it http://truebarbecue.com/


----------



## Ari1888

Inspiring bro. :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Ari1888 said:


> Inspiring bro. :thumbup1:


cheers pal


----------



## liam0810

oh and just remembered, somebody nicked my old toilet from the skip! dirty b4stards


----------



## Bad Alan

Opened one in Manchester Liam? The one in Leeds is where we tried to go last night out over here! Too ****ing busy all the time and no reserving tables  still haven't been, got them on FB and the pics kill me everytime they go up! Looks awesome.


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal, i was shocked at winning really! Hows things with you? you thinking of competing again?


You looked great in the pictures you posted buddy.

I start dieting in June for the UKBFF Finals in Oct.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Opened one in Manchester Liam? The one in Leeds is where we tried to go last night out over here! Too ****ing busy all the time and no reserving tables  still haven't been, got them on FB and the pics kill me everytime they go up! Looks awesome.


Yes mate it opened on saturday! Defo will be going again!


----------



## liam0810

Rotsocks said:


> You looked great in the pictures you posted buddy.
> 
> I start dieting in June for the UKBFF Finals in Oct.


Have you already qualified then pal?


----------



## liam0810

last night was chest and i have a new training partner! A young lad who is 16 and is a beast! No gear, cr4p diet and no proper training and he looks like this!

. Strong to! We were doing 20Kg flat flyes straight into flat bench and he was repping out 110KG!

Was a good session and glad to have someone back training with me, especially with someone as much potential as him!

Legs tonight and he said there his strongest part!


----------



## Suprakill4

No gear? Are you sure mate? Look at the size of his delts lol.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> No gear? Are you sure mate? Look at the size of his delts lol.


Honestly mate! He's only 16 and been at Beefit for 6 months and he'd tell me if he had. I know the lads who sell it as well and they would tell me! Imagine being 16 and looking like that!


----------



## NorthernSoul

wtf. Genetically gifted then. Why does everyone make me feel like ****! he looks good anyway. Is he small though?


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Honestly mate! He's only 16 and been at Beefit for 6 months and he'd tell me if he had. I know the lads who sell it as well and they would tell me! Imagine being 16 and looking like that!


Amazing then mate!!! Reminds me of an old training partner. Out clubbing and drinking 3 nights a week, hardly ate anything, trained half hearted with me and looked awesome. Started test and holy fcuk he just grew like a weed. It's sickening!!!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> last night was chest and i have a new training partner! A young lad who is 16 and is a beast! No gear, cr4p diet and no proper training and he looks like this!
> 
> View attachment 145380
> . Strong to! We were doing 20Kg flat flyes straight into flat bench and he was repping out 110KG!
> 
> Was a good session and glad to have someone back training with me, especially with someone as much potential as him!
> 
> Legs tonight and he said there his strongest part!


FFS I'll throw the towel in now :crying:

He'll grow well under your wing mate :beer:


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> wtf. Genetically gifted then. Why does everyone make me feel like ****! he looks good anyway. Is he small though?


haha no mate the fcuker is 5'10 as well! He's also always telling me about all the birds he's banging and showing me pics!



Suprakill4 said:


> Amazing then mate!!! Reminds me of an old training partner. Out clubbing and drinking 3 nights a week, hardly ate anything, trained half hearted with me and looked awesome. Started test and holy fcuk he just grew like a weed. It's sickening!!!!!!!


That's a bit like he's like and i'm keeping him away from gear for as long as i can. he's 16 so should be full of test anyway!



R0BLET said:


> FFS I'll throw the towel in now :crying:
> 
> He'll grow well under your wing mate :beer:


I know mate, its bad aint it?! We've been slogging our guts out for years to look like that and he's just like that after a few months!


----------



## NorthernSoul

liam0810 said:


> haha no mate the fcuker is 5'10 as well! He's also always telling me about all the birds he's banging and showing me pics!


So a propper cvnt then! :laugh: would be immense shape if he was using AAS let alone hes natural, anyone seeing him would think it as well so fair douze. Bet you and him get right along with those stories!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I know mate, its bad aint it?! We've been slogging our guts out for years to look like that and he's just like that after a few months!


Mate I don't even look like that now :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Juic3Up said:


> So a propper cvnt then! :laugh: would be immense shape if he was using AAS let alone hes natural, anyone seeing him would think it as well so fair douze. Bet you and him get right along with those stories!


mate he's banging more than i ever have!



R0BLET said:


> Mate I don't even look like that now :lol:


haha i don't!


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> Have you already qualified then pal?


Got an open invite due to my class win in 2012.


----------



## liam0810

Rotsocks said:


> Got an open invite due to my class win in 2012.


Show off! haha! So do you do u80's now?


----------



## liam0810

Yesterday was back instead of legs. Reason for this is that i jabbed my right glute and is now the size of a black womans! So thought a couple days ibuprofen and it'll go down so that i can train legs.

the lad i was training with couldn't make it so i was on my own. Decided to go high volume again and will do this for the rest of the week until my new orders come through from Scott.

Seated one arm row

20 x 20

40 x 20

60 x 15

80 x 10

100 x 5 drop 80 x 5 60 x 8 40 x 10 20 x 15

Pull ups

50 reps as quick as i could

Pulldowns

wide grip

50 x 15

65 x 10

75 x 8

85 x 5

undehand

65 x 10

70 x 8

50 x 10

Low pulley rows

40 x 15

50 x 15

60 x 10

70 x 7

75 x 6 drop set 40 x 10

Rest tonight and maybe a Nandos to. United play Ar$enal tonight but that'll just depress me so i'd rather go out!


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> Show off! haha! So do you do u80's now?


I am aiming for Mr U80's but have added a bit of tissue since 2012 so if I can't get down I will do O40's instead


----------



## liam0810

Rotsocks said:


> I am aiming for Mr U80's but have added a bit of tissue since 2012 so if I can't get down I will do O40's instead


So can you do that then mate? If you win any class you can then choose what class to do at the Brits?


----------



## Rotsocks

liam0810 said:


> So can you do that then mate? If you win any class you can then choose what class to do at the Brits?


Yes mate.


----------



## liam0810

So had the young lad train with me this week and fcuk he's strong for his age! BB shoulder press on Smith, 100Kg for 8. Bent over rows 120 x 8! He text last night saying he's in agony as he's not used to proper training. i'm going to sort his diet this weekend and he should grow like a weed!

Training for me has been good. legs tonight and will have to avoid heavy squats which is p1ssing me off. My legs are my weakest point and having this injury is proper getting to me now as i need to be training them harder then any other bodypart and i can't with my fcuking knee!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> So had the young lad train with me this week and fcuk he's strong for his age! BB shoulder press on Smith, 100Kg for 8. Bent over rows 120 x 8! He text last night saying he's in agony as he's not used to proper training. i'm going to sort his diet this weekend and he should grow like a weed!
> 
> Training for me has been good. legs tonight and will have to avoid heavy squats which is p1ssing me off. My legs are my weakest point and having this injury is proper getting to me now as i need to be training them harder then any other bodypart and i can't with my fcuking knee!


Fùck me he's going to grow!!


----------



## nottinghamfella

liam0810 said:


> I felt my last journal had come to a natural end after competing in my first comp, so thought I'd start a new journal as am now taking this lark a lot more serious. When I started training it was just about getting in decent shape and to get looking for good to try and get birds in bed. Now I want to get in even better shape, compete in more shows and still get birds in bed (yep I'm still shallow)!
> 
> My last journal started with me wanting to put a little size on then diet down for a holiday in 2012. Then in about may 2012 I met @dutch_scott through @RACK and since then I've not looked back.
> 
> Got @RACK a lot to thank as he did inspire me after following his journals the last couple of years, also of course for putting me in touch with Scott. Anyway, I kept that journal going after convincing myself to do a show in 2013. Idea was to get on stage and not let myself down, Scott or my friends and family. I surpassed that by winning the classic class in UKBFF Cumbrian Classic on June 22nd. I got offered a place at the Brits in October but as said this year was about getting on stage and not letting myself down, not to go to the Brits. Plus I've got too many stag do's, weddings and trips over the next few months and want to enjoy my summer as haven't really spent enough time with my mates and family got 6 or 7 months.
> 
> So this journal is about the next 18 months running up to the UKBFF north qualifier in Leeds where I'm hoping to compete in the inters u90's along with my arch enemy @Bad Alan. Haha to be honest me and Will are good mates and he's been a good friend and helped me hugely since I met him, especially up to my show.
> 
> I do use AAS and will mention them a bit but not really dosages, etc and that's the same with diet, ill mention foods but not go into any specifics as I pay Scott to plan all that and think some stuff should be kept between coach and client as I've paid for that.
> 
> At the moment I've just started PCT so the next 6 or 7 weeks might be more like a teenage girls diary as I tell you who's called me mean names and how I want hugs and how I feel like Bridget Jones.
> 
> A little on diet for the extra few weeks, I'm wanting to add size now but calories are not ridiculous as want to stay lean, not ripped or even have abs but lean enough. Day will start with pro & fats and then carbs added in around training and day will be finished again with pro & fats.
> 
> Training will be hitting every muscle group twice a week, fasted cardio will be kept in as I actually enjoy it!
> 
> Regarding PED's, as said PCT has started and I'm not planning on starting again till at least October/November. Bloods will be done in 6 weeks and then every 2 weeks till I'm happy with where I'm at. Want a good clear out.
> 
> Using slin & GH may still be used though over the coming months.
> 
> Photos of progression this past year:
> 
> June 2012 end of cut for hol
> 
> View attachment 129805
> 
> 
> Feb 2013 end of bulk before prep began
> 
> View attachment 129806
> 
> 
> View attachment 129807
> 
> 
> June 2013 - Cumbrian classic
> 
> View attachment 129808
> View attachment 129809
> 
> 
> My condition is pretty much like this from last week in magaluf. This is also what I wear when I train
> View attachment 129810
> 
> 
> Looking forward to starting this next chapter of my training!


Well done from Sunny Stretford!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Fùck me he's going to grow!!


I know mate! he could be a beast!

anyway hows your training going? i'm very ignorant nowadays and don't really read many journals!


----------



## liam0810

nottinghamfella said:


> Well done from Sunny Stretford!


Cheers bud!


----------



## nottinghamfella

liam0810 said:


> Cheers bud!


what gym are you at?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I know mate! he could be a beast!
> 
> anyway hows your training going? i'm very ignorant nowadays and don't really read many journals!


He will be a beast!!

Erm.... been once in 10 days. Always an excuse lol Had a chest infection and doc has had me do 3 blood tests in the last week PMSL

No AIDS :beer:

Raised liver enzymes was her concern but it's come down as the infection has left


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> He will be a beast!!
> 
> Erm.... been once in 10 days. Always an excuse lol Had a chest infection and doc has had me do 3 blood tests in the last week PMSL
> 
> No AIDS :beer:
> 
> Raised liver enzymes was her concern but it's come down as the infection has left


Same old pmsl


----------



## sxbarnes

Get him on here liam. Good to chart progress for strong muthas


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Get him on here liam. Good to chart progress for strong muthas


Yes we know lol


----------



## liam0810

nottinghamfella said:


> what gym are you at?


I'm at Beefit in Little Hulton in Salford mate and train at Yourgym at Salford Reds Stadium. you?


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> He will be a beast!!
> 
> Erm.... been once in 10 days. Always an excuse lol Had a chest infection and doc has had me do 3 blood tests in the last week PMSL
> 
> No AIDS :beer:
> 
> Raised liver enzymes was her concern but it's come down as the infection has left


Liver enzymes might just be from gear but it calms down after a while, you don't drink much do you?

I'm glad you don't have aids, i don't think you deserve it just yet.


----------



## liam0810

sxbarnes said:


> Get him on here liam. Good to chart progress for strong muthas


Mate he's too busy sh4gging! He's putting me to shame and he's 16!


----------



## nottinghamfella

liam0810 said:


> I'm at Beefit in Little Hulton in Salford mate and train at Yourgym at Salford Reds Stadium. you?


gymgroup near piccadilly. may have to head over your way, its 10 mins away!


----------



## sxbarnes

liam0810 said:


> Mate he's too busy sh4gging! He's putting me to shame and he's 16!


He sounds like you!


----------



## liam0810

nottinghamfella said:


> gymgroup near piccadilly. may have to head over your way, its 10 mins away!


always welcome pal


----------



## liam0810

sxbarnes said:


> He sounds like you!


He's better than me! he's putting me to shame! at 16 i had only seen one vagina and had no idea what to do with it! He's been banging a 22 yr old girl and is bored of her so binning her off and got another 4 girls lined up!


----------



## nottinghamfella

liam0810 said:


> always welcome pal


DM message me mate and we can sort something, for some reason i cant send you a message myself :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Liver enzymes might just be from gear but it calms down after a while, you don't drink much do you?
> 
> I'm glad you don't have aids, i don't think you deserve it just yet.


No alcohol at all mate 

She said it would be down to chest infection lol

Thanks mate, glad you care. If I do get aids, I'll come and pass it on to you :wub:


----------



## liam0810

Trained delts and calves on monday with the young freak! He's 5'10 and 15'10 with abs. Ridiculous! He's bigger than me! He was only lifting a few KG behind me on most sets and defo pushes himself, hopefully he sticks with it as it will benefit me and him.

Anyway session was:

Smith shoulder press

80 x 8

100 x 7

120 x 5

140 x 5

145 x 3 drop set 100 x 3, drop set 60 x 8

Hammer strength laterals which is this 

12.5 a side x 20

15 x 15

20 x 12

25 x 15 rest paused

facepulls FST 7

50 x 10 x 7

seated DB lateral partials

45 x 15 x 2 rest paused

standing BB press 100 reps as quick as possible

30 x 10 this ruined us!

Calves

standing calve machine 57.5 x 20

BW off step raises x 20

flat calve raises x 20

5 sets of that.

delts were in bits yesterday and today my calves are.

Last night i didn't train as took my nephew to see The Lego Movie, it was awful! I should of took him to see Robocop which would of taught him some valuable life lessons!

today is legs, told young'un its back as he keeps skipping legs, so at least i can get him there and then tell him its legs!

Knee is a lot better, but still going to stick to heavy leg press and hacks. Might try some high volume front squats on the smith tonight and see how knee copes


----------



## TELBOR

Make him throw up please :lol:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Make him throw up please :lol:


I'm gonna. If he hasn't after the heavy leg press, heavy hacks and 100 rep leg extensions, he will after lunges!


----------



## Guest

Had a gander at him on twitter Liam, look after him and he could go far if he puts his mind to it.

That's the genetics I wanted when I was 16.

Sadly with a small framed mother at 4ft 9 and a father at 5ft 4 It wasn't to be lol.

Haven't done bad considering, would love a little protege to pass on my knowledge to though.


----------



## jonyhunter

That conditioning is great!


----------



## liam0810

Spawn of Haney said:


> Had a gander at him on twitter Liam, look after him and he could go far if he puts his mind to it.
> 
> That's the genetics I wanted when I was 16.
> 
> Sadly with a small framed mother at 4ft 9 and a father at 5ft 4 It wasn't to be lol.
> 
> Haven't done bad considering, would love a little protege to pass on my knowledge to though.


haha mate i'm the tallest in my family at 5'9!

He trained with me last night, only his 3rd time training legs and he did really well, maxed out on 410kg leg press x 5, 130x 6 hack squat were his best. He's in bits today he's said and so are my legs.

I did:

leg extensions

55 x 25 x 4

leg press 5 x 5

280 x 5

350 x 5

420 x 5

500 x 5

540 x 5

hacks

80 x 10

120 x 8

160 x 6

190 x 5

front squats on smith

60 x 10 x 2

I just cant get the bar comforatble on my front

squats smith

80 x 10

80 x 20

blowing out my ar$e after last set

lying leg curls FST

50 x 10 x 7

was done after that. Went sunbeds and was on a stand up so decided to do 300 calf raises to pass the time!

Tonight is chest and tris

Oh and yesterday i was asked by my missus to pick up some lube for some bum fun this weekend. So i'm in Tesco's and start thinking about if it starts bleeping going through self checkout i'm gonna be proper awkward. Anyway i walk up the aisle its on and theres people on the aisle, so i grab one as quick as i can and in doing this i know a sh1t load of them off the shelf! Everyone is looking at me and i'm trying to kick them away from me! I just turn and walk very quickly away!



jonyhunter said:


> That conditioning is great!


Cheers pal! Gotta get better this year!


----------



## jonyhunter

liam0810 said:


> haha mate i'm the tallest in my family at 5'9!
> 
> He trained with me last night, only his 3rd time training legs and he did really well, maxed out on 410kg leg press x 5, 130x 6 hack squat were his best. He's in bits today he's said and so are my legs.
> 
> I did:
> 
> leg extensions
> 
> 55 x 25 x 4
> 
> leg press 5 x 5
> 
> 280 x 5
> 
> 350 x 5
> 
> 420 x 5
> 
> 500 x 5
> 
> 540 x 5
> 
> hacks
> 
> 80 x 10
> 
> 120 x 8
> 
> 160 x 6
> 
> 190 x 5
> 
> front squats on smith
> 
> 60 x 10 x 2
> 
> I just cant get the bar comforatble on my front
> 
> squats smith
> 
> 80 x 10
> 
> 80 x 20
> 
> blowing out my ar$e after last set
> 
> lying leg curls FST
> 
> 50 x 10 x 7
> 
> was done after that. Went sunbeds and was on a stand up so decided to do 300 calf raises to pass the time!
> 
> Tonight is chest and tris
> 
> Oh and yesterday i was asked by my missus to pick up some lube for some bum fun this weekend. So i'm in Tesco's and start thinking about if it starts bleeping going through self checkout i'm gonna be proper awkward. Anyway i walk up the aisle its on and theres people on the aisle, so i grab one as quick as i can and in doing this i know a sh1t load of them off the shelf! Everyone is looking at me and i'm trying to kick them away from me! I just turn and walk very quickly away!
> 
> Cheers pal! Gotta get better this year!


No worries mate. Getting ready for my first show myself.


----------



## liam0810

jonyhunter said:


> No worries mate. Getting ready for my first show myself.


Which one you doing pal?


----------



## jonyhunter

liam0810 said:


> Which one you doing pal?


NABBA north east first timers.


----------



## liam0810

jonyhunter said:


> NABBA north east first timers.


good luck bud, what weight you thinking you'll be?


----------



## jonyhunter

I'm hoping to be around the 79Kg mark. But we'll see. God knows you get thrown enough curve balls in contest prep to throw any numbers you might have in mind out the window at the early stages.


----------



## liam0810

Did chest last night with a lad in the gym i've not trained with before and he's about same strength and build as me so was good session.

flat BB press

100 x 5

120 x 5

130 x 5

140 x 5

150 x 5

160 x 3 plus two negatives - PB

inclince DB flyes

20 x 15

22 x 15

30 x 10

38 x 6

wide grip incline smith

60 x 12

90 x 10,4,3 - rest pause

90 x 6,4,1

Cable crossovers

10 x 20

15 x 20

20 x 20

Rope pulldowns

12plates x 20

15plates x 12

17 x 8

18 x 4 PB

Done

Later is back and biceps and i'm going to do an arm and calf workout on saturday as they're seriously lagging


----------



## liam0810

jonyhunter said:


> I'm hoping to be around the 79Kg mark. But we'll see. God knows you get thrown enough curve balls in contest prep to throw any numbers you might have in mind out the window at the early stages.


for your first prep mate you're right. we thought i'd be around 87KG on stage last year and i ended up being 78kg!


----------



## jonyhunter

liam0810 said:


> for your first prep mate you're right. we thought i'd be around 87KG on stage last year and i ended up being 78kg!


I've done a prep before, but I wasn't 100% show ready. But exactly the same thing happened lol. I just did a contest diet to see how my body reacted to it and more importantly, IF i couldl.


----------



## Suprakill4

3rd time training legs and 410kg leg press? Am I reading that right?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> 3rd time training legs and 410kg leg press? Am I reading that right?


Yes! Mate its ridiculous!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Yes! Mate its ridiculous!


Fcuking hell!!!!!

Mate see if he will start a journal on here I would love to follow the cvnts progress.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking hell!!!!!
> 
> Mate see if he will start a journal on here I would love to follow the cvnts progress.


Mate he won't, he's too laid back and will forget to write in it! I'll get some pics of him next week though and post them up


----------



## luke.lean

liam0810 said:


> @Sambuca mate you are always welcome to train with me and am sure Will would say the same.
> 
> @Bad Alan mate it'd be class if we both did it together and whoever loses has to pay for the others night out that we do a week or so after the show. Unless one or both of us qualify then it'll be after the Brits!
> 
> @Sharpy76 always good to see your avi in my journal, you are a freak of nature and I'm jealous. Well of your body, not your face or the fact you have a silly southern accent.
> 
> @RXQueenie those will be motorboated when your son isn't in attendance!
> 
> @RACK you deserve the mention and we need to sort a night out all of us soon.
> 
> @mikemull cheers buddy!
> 
> @Jd123 I love that outfit! Haha!
> 
> @Keeks alway good to have a female in here who isn't just a pervert like Queenie. Actually any girls who want to be perverts in here you are more than welcome!
> 
> @Ben Dover cheers pal. Glad to have you onboard


what benifits do yo get from going on stage


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Mate he won't, he's too laid back and will forget to write in it! I'll get some pics of him next week though and post them up


Good stuff mate. How are you doing anyway. All good? Should see you at bodypower if I end up going as your meeting up with Clair and Will arnt you?


----------



## liam0810

luke.lean said:


> what benifits do yo get from going on stage


Benefits i got were that i was able to prove to myself that i could get to the condition needed to step on stage and also not to look out of place up there. It motivated me massively and made me realise that all this lifting metal objects is worthwhile


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Good stuff mate. How are you doing anyway. All good? Should see you at bodypower if I end up going as your meeting up with Clair and Will arnt you?


Yeah i'm ok mate, weight has stalled which is getting on my tits. Head has been back in it now last few months and injuries are healing well. I just need to get the size on now. What about you? injuries sorted? back in work?

I'm hoping to go BP, not booked a hotel yet as need to sort one for me and @marknorthumbria. you staying down? if so come out for a few drinks with us just don't sh1t on a glass table or anything like that!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Yeah i'm ok mate, weight has stalled which is getting on my tits. Head has been back in it now last few months and injuries are healing well. I just need to get the size on now. What about you? injuries sorted? back in work?
> 
> I'm hoping to go BP, not booked a hotel yet as need to sort one for me and @marknorthumbria. you staying down? if so come out for a few drinks with us just don't sh1t on a glass table or anything like that!


Good to hear mate. Food must go up if hot weight barrier. You know this.

I'm doing sh1t. Was on a cycle, looked the biggest and best I ever had by miles then got poorly stopped cycle and had respiratory infection nearly 3 weeks so lost load of weight. Back to work Tuesday mate properly and am dreading it so much. Prob be 2 hours a day for the first week of phased return. Shall see.

I'm not sure if going yet mate but will be driving back home after as cannot afford to stay over or to go out as have Jims wedding soon that's gonna knock me behind with money a few months.


----------



## marknorthumbria

book the hotel u fat **** and tell me what ticket i need to buy lol


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Good to hear mate. Food must go up if hot weight barrier. You know this.
> 
> I'm doing sh1t. Was on a cycle, looked the biggest and best I ever had by miles then got poorly stopped cycle and had respiratory infection nearly 3 weeks so lost load of weight. Back to work Tuesday mate properly and am dreading it so much. Prob be 2 hours a day for the first week of phased return. Shall see.
> 
> I'm not sure if going yet mate but will be driving back home after as cannot afford to stay over or to go out as have Jims wedding soon that's gonna knock me behind with money a few months.


that's sh1t about the illness, you're not having any luck are you?! i've got a bit of a chest infection and when i get a cough it lingers for weeks coz of my asthma. its getting right on my t1ts! Coz Rosie was at mine saturday i decided to try and knock myself out so i wouldnt keep her awake all night, so i neck about a 1/4 bottle of night nurse and dropped a 10mg diazepam! Fell asleep at 11 and woke up next day just before midday, i went and got on the couch and fell asleep again till 3! I think i over did it a little too much coz i was like a zombie! Feel proper fresh today though ha!

When's Jim's wedding? Weddings are expensive especially if you're on the stag do as wel!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> that's sh1t about the illness, you're not having any luck are you?! i've got a bit of a chest infection and when i get a cough it lingers for weeks coz of my asthma. its getting right on my t1ts! Coz Rosie was at mine saturday i decided to try and knock myself out so i wouldnt keep her awake all night, so i neck about a 1/4 bottle of night nurse and dropped a 10mg diazepam! Fell asleep at 11 and woke up next day just before midday, i went and got on the couch and fell asleep again till 3! I think i over did it a little too much coz i was like a zombie! Feel proper fresh today though ha!
> 
> When's Jim's wedding? Weddings are expensive especially if you're on the stag do as wel!


Yep sh1t luck but never mind. Back to it now. Got a new journal mate. Drop in.

Hahaha. Fcuking hell I don't sleep that much in a month lol. Addicted to zopi to sleep at the minute, again!

It's in a couple of weeks mate but no stag, cvnt prob didn't invite me. Not sure of there was one lol.


----------



## liam0810

This weeks been a decent weeks training. i'm cruising, well 0.5ml of sus in 4weeks if thats cruising! smith shoulder press PB of 145 x 5, leg press PB of 570 x 5 and 10 partials (this was 500kg in plates and a lad who weighs 70kg sat on top!), T bar row PB of 140 x 4. tonight is chest so going to aim for a few PB's on that.

Think i start another blast on monday and training and diet changes which i'm looking forward to. 3 weeks till Thailand so will have to buy some gear over there and jab that whilst i'm away!


----------



## liam0810

Some gear my mate has



Literally going full retard!


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuking hell mate serious strength there!!!!!!! Nice.

You still being coached by Dutch?

Strength will be silly if this strong on a cruise. Be careful and stay injury free mate.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking hell mate serious strength there!!!!!!! Nice.
> 
> You still being coached by Dutch?
> 
> Strength will be silly if this strong on a cruise. Be careful and stay injury free mate.


Yeah mate still coached by Scott. He's sending new plans through Sunday.

I'm pretty pleased with strength. Even did 140 with slow negs today on incline press which matches my best I've done.

Next week I'll be going heavy as I can I think!

Fingers crossed I'm done with injuries. Only thing nagging now feels like a bit of tennis elbow but can cope with that


----------



## Suprakill4

Good mate. Should be shifting serious numbers soon then.


----------



## liam0810

So diet is changing up from tomorrow, a lot more carbs and more cals. The last diet i obviously wasn't eating a lot as wasn't growing. Been thinking that the way i'm looking at the moment i'm not gonna do well in under 90's so might aim for Classics again. Reason for this is that i was 78KG on stage last year and can be 82Kg this time and i think i can come in tighter. So if i come in at 82Kg and say another KG of water/fat off me i'll be 5kg heavier than last year and will have a good chance in classics. I think my physique suits that class to. Been speaking to @Bad Alan and he's thinking i should aim for around 102Kg for prep and should come in well for the show. I know my body now and how quick fat drops off me so i think i can do it better this year without having to go as harsh for the last 4 weeks, which should mean i maintain a little more muscle and can come in tighter. 16 weeks till prep so watch this space.

As i've said before i've been frustrated alot since my show with how i've progressed as wanted to be looking better than i am now but there's been a few factors affecting this but the main one has been me i think. I fcuked about partying a lot after my show and even though i still trained and gained size i still didn't do as well as i know i could of. Since Jan i've had my head back in it and tried but feel like i've gone backwards, so i hope this new diet and training will help kickstart me. I've got no excuses now!


----------



## Bad Alan

You'll hit that target I reckon mate, depending how long you diet for you've got 11-15 weeks to get size on now and 7kg to gain.

Diet wasn't optimal IMO and new set up will work wonders, you're ready to grow as strong and blasting off  you've got a plan and just need to keep consistent now. You've done it before, can do it again!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> You'll hit that target I reckon mate, depending how long you diet for you've got 11-15 weeks to get size on now and 7kg to gain.
> 
> Diet wasn't optimal IMO and new set up will work wonders, you're ready to grow as strong and blasting off  you've got a plan and just need to keep consistent now. You've done it before, can do it again!


Yeah mate i can hit what i need to be and will! No excuses! I've even googled gyms in Thailand so i can still train over there. Plus i can still take gear over there as can get loads from the chemists!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate i can hit what i need to be and will! No excuses! I've even googled gyms in Thailand so i can still train over there. Plus i can still take gear over there as can get loads from the chemists!


Good lad!! Right attitude to have.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Good lad!! Right attitude to have.


Cheers pal!


----------



## J4MES

You got the right mind set mate for sure! As mentioned above you done it before so no doubt you can do it again!!

Still getting coached by Scott?


----------



## liam0810

J4MES said:


> You got the right mind set mate for sure! As mentioned above you done it before so no doubt you can do it again!!
> 
> Still getting coached by Scott?


I still speak to Scott daily and he does help me out but for a change me and @Bad Alan have put our heads together to come up with the diet. Still using Scott's training plan but just wanted to try a different diet and after speaking to Will I liked some of his ideas so wanted to try them out.


----------



## sxbarnes

Team willliam


----------



## RACK

TEAM LI-LIAM!!!

Glad to see all is going well mate, still reading lots on here just not posting much


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> TEAM LI-LIAM!!!
> 
> Glad to see all is going well mate, still reading lots on here just not posting much


I've missed you.


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> TEAM LI-LIAM!!!
> 
> Glad to see all is going well mate, still reading lots on here just not posting much


Team WILL-LI


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Team WILL-LI


Lol. Trust you.


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> TEAM LI-LIAM!!!
> 
> Glad to see all is going well mate, still reading lots on here just not posting much


Same mate, i'm trying to spend a bit more time posting on here and reading certain members journals like Supra's, Will's, Claire's, Rob's, Ben's and a few more. Helps keep me motivated coming on here so need to do it more. To be honest though when i come on, i always end up shaking my head at some new member posting sh1t that's just either to wind other members up, put them down or is just plain stupid. We need some new members who know what they're talking about and the return of some old members who are knowledgeable as knowledge seems to be lacking nowadays on here.


----------



## RACK

Suprakill4 said:


> I've missed you.


Just popped a few things in my journal mate. Feel free to pop in and call me fatty


----------



## RACK

liam0810 said:


> Same mate, i'm trying to spend a bit more time posting on here and reading certain members journals like Supra's, Will's, Claire's, Rob's, Ben's and a few more. Helps keep me motivated coming on here so need to do it more. To be honest though when i come on, i always end up shaking my head at some new member posting sh1t that's just either to wind other members up, put them down or is just plain stupid. We need some new members who know what they're talking about and the return of some old members who are knowledgeable as knowledge seems to be lacking nowadays on here.


Massive ditto on that front.

Gonna try and keep mine a bit more updated too as want to make sure I keep everything nailed on


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Just popped a few things in my journal mate. Feel free to pop in and call me fatty


I've already replied earlier than this post ya pen1s lol.


----------



## liam0810

Trained legs last night and they are in bits today. I tried running slin before training and likie usual i felt like sh1t when training. i drank lucozade intraworkout with 20g BCAA's but maybe need dextrose which i'm gonna use today. Got another PB out of 580KG x 5 on leg press as well.

I was supposed to have slin again with my meal after my post workout meal, but kn0bhead here locked himself out of the house for the upteenth time this year! Only person who had a spare key was Rosie and she wasn't answering her phone. I couldnt go to my mums or dads or mates as i had parked my car outside on double yellows with the hazards on as i was just running in to get my mams Ipad to drop back at hers. Anyway 2 and half hours later Rosie picked up and came to let me in. Therefore i had my next meal at 10.30pm which was too late for slin as was in bed asleep an hour later.

With slin does anyone else always need a sh1t straight after taking a shot? I do. Every time!

Tonight is chest and will do an arm session tomorrow and then its off out for Paddy's Day!


----------



## Queenie

Considered Googling 'insulin and poo' - quickly decided against it  Funny that though, isn't it? Is it nothing to do with food volume?

Nice PB


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Considered Googling 'insulin and poo' - quickly decided against it  Funny that though, isn't it? Is it nothing to do with food volume?
> 
> Nice PB


nope its defo slin! did a shot before and straight to the toilet, same as yesterday before i trained and happens if i take it PWO as well! At least i've found something to help if i'm ever constipated haha


----------



## RACK

Me mate, as soon as I take it with carbs I'm doing toilet sprints!!

I'd swap the lucozade for dextrose or maltodextrin, found it made me feel better when training an not have slight hypo.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> nope its defo slin! did a shot before and straight to the toilet, same as yesterday before i trained and happens if i take it PWO as well! At least i've found something to help if i'm ever constipated haha


Haha, yes!

Slin in the car.... 2 mins later sat on the gym toilet :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Me mate, as soon as I take it with carbs I'm doing toilet sprints!!
> 
> I'd swap the lucozade for dextrose or maltodextrin, found it made me feel better when training an not have slight hypo.


Told him this last night mate, mix of the two for me feels better on stomach 

You're all a bunch of weirdos needing to **** after insulin though lol!


----------



## RACK

I can be the same with Matador as well, few carbs and 2 caps and 10 mins later BOOOOM!


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Told him this last night mate, mix of the two for me feels better on stomach
> 
> You're all a bunch of weirdos needing to **** after insulin though lol!


It's a nice clear out tbh


----------



## liam0810

@RACK and @Bad Alan i'm using dextrose this time. Malto doesn't agree with me when i use slin as i go close to hypo with it. think as its a complex carb it doesn't work

@R0BLET its a belting clear out but i can see me getting caught short one day or sharting ha!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> @RACK and @Bad Alan i'm using dextrose this time. Malto doesn't agree with me when i use slin as i go close to hypo with it. think as its a complex carb it doesn't work
> 
> @R0BLET its a belting clear out but i can see me getting caught short one day or sharting ha!


Yeah sharting wouldn't be ideal mate lol


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Yeah sharting wouldn't be ideal mate lol


Nope it never is!


----------



## Suprakill4

Yep slin makes me have sh1ts immediately post jab. And makes me p1ss non stop.


----------



## liam0810

So Paddy's day was actually tame! i went out at 4, ate at Reds BBQ which is awesome! Then had a few drinks and was in bed for 12! I can't hack it anymore but was awake for 8 and pretty fresh. I was tired which was a plus point as i missed us getting spanked off Liverpool! So rest of yesterday i chilled out and ate well. i like my new diet and getting used to the slin through the day.

Trained chest on friday and got a PB on decline press of 160 x 5 and that was my 4th set! Struggled with any flyes and using the pec decs the outer part of my left pec was pulling.

did and arm session on saturday and first time in a long time i had DOM's in my triceps!

Tonight is delts and going for a PB in Smith press. Last week i got 135 x 5 so want 140 x 3 this week.

weight was 95KG dead on saturday morning but i'm fatter than i was a few weeks ago at the same weight. But i picked up some D Hacks var, some prop and have that 2:1:1 so should gain nicely now and not get any fatter!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> So Paddy's day was actually tame! i went out at 4, ate at Reds BBQ which is awesome! Then had a few drinks and was in bed for 12! I can't hack it anymore but was awake for 8 and pretty fresh. I was tired which was a plus point as i missed us getting spanked off Liverpool! So rest of yesterday i chilled out and ate well. i like my new diet and getting used to the slin through the day.
> 
> Trained chest on friday and got a PB on decline press of 160 x 5 and that was my 4th set! Struggled with any flyes and using the pec decs the outer part of my left pec was pulling.
> 
> did and arm session on saturday and first time in a long time i had DOM's in my triceps!
> 
> Tonight is delts and going for a PB in Smith press. Last week i got 135 x 5 so want 140 x 3 this week.
> 
> weight was 95KG dead on saturday morning but i'm fatter than i was a few weeks ago at the same weight. But i picked up some D Hacks var, some prop and have that 2:1:1 so should gain nicely now and not get any fatter!


All sounds v positive! I wouldn't worry on a little fat gain, last pics I saw were abit too lean really (if you can say that) but you need to be pushing food in so a little chub helps. Just keep getting those PBS, bench is strong again!

Dhacks var is meant to be really good ATM!

Use the arm day I sent?


----------



## Wardy33

liam0810 said:


> So Paddy's day was actually tame! i went out at 4, ate at Reds BBQ which is awesome! Then had a few drinks and was in bed for 12! I can't hack it anymore but was awake for 8 and pretty fresh. I was tired which was a plus point as i missed us getting spanked off Liverpool! So rest of yesterday i chilled out and ate well. i like my new diet and getting used to the slin through the day.
> 
> Trained chest on friday and got a PB on decline press of 160 x 5 and that was my 4th set! Struggled with any flyes and using the pec decs the outer part of my left pec was pulling.
> 
> did and arm session on saturday and first time in a long time i had DOM's in my triceps!
> 
> Tonight is delts and going for a PB in Smith press. *Last week i got 135 x 5* so want 140 x 3 this week.
> 
> weight was 95KG dead on saturday morning but i'm fatter than i was a few weeks ago at the same weight. But i picked up some D Hacks var, some prop and have that 2:1:1 so should gain nicely now and not get any fatter!


That is some serious weight man! i though i was smashing it pushing 90kg (free bar :bounce: ) haha

your pics look awesome from start of this thread, cant seem to find more on here though..


----------



## Bad Alan

Wardy33 said:


> That is some serious weight man! i though i was smashing it pushing 90kg (free bar :bounce: ) haha
> 
> your pics look awesome from start of this thread, cant seem to find more on here though..


He didn't put the recent ones up, they were naked shower shots he sent me


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> All sounds v positive! I wouldn't worry on a little fat gain, last pics I saw were abit too lean really (if you can say that) but you need to be pushing food in so a little chub helps. Just keep getting those PBS, bench is strong again!
> 
> Dhacks var is meant to be really good ATM!
> 
> Use the arm day I sent?


i'm fatter now as Rosie likes to keep telling me i'm getting fat and she likes it!

I'll keep getting PB's and i'll make sure of that! Think instead of having a usual training partner, mainly coz they let me down! I'm just gonna see who's in the gym when i'm there and get one of the to train with me.

3rd day of var so too soon to tell but its supposed to be good! i'm gonna have to get some of those ultra burns for prep coz you know i love them!

Yep i did and worked a treat! need to get a elbow support though as its getting worse!


----------



## liam0810

Wardy33 said:


> That is some serious weight man! i though i was smashing it pushing 90kg (free bar :bounce: ) haha
> 
> your pics look awesome from start of this thread, cant seem to find more on here though..


Now free bar mate i would struggle with 135 so 90 would probably be my heaviest! Actually might try tonight!

Not many pics in it really mate, maybe a lot of ones me p1ssed on stag do's and probably 10 or so from bodybuilding! Think last ones will be about 7th Feb. Not changed much since then really, maybe a little more chunky


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> i'm fatter now as Rosie likes to keep telling me i'm getting fat and she likes it!
> 
> I'll keep getting PB's and i'll make sure of that! Think instead of having a usual training partner, mainly coz they let me down! I'm just gonna see who's in the gym when i'm there and get one of the to train with me.
> 
> 3rd day of var so too soon to tell but its supposed to be good! i'm gonna have to get some of those ultra burns for prep coz you know i love them!
> 
> Yep i did and worked a treat! need to get a elbow support though as its getting worse!


That'll be fun for you, just ask what they're training and tag them in for a session! You may gel and get a solid training partner out of one of them mate.

Yea they're a worthwhile investment, need those and knee sleeves too personally!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> He didn't put the recent ones up, they were naked shower shots he sent me


Yep and they were private! i'll get others up actually


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> That'll be fun for you, just ask what they're training and tag them in for a session! You may gel and get a solid training partner out of one of them mate.
> 
> Yea they're a worthwhile investment, need those and knee sleeves too personally!


May as well see who will. Best ones are the young lads as they'll do what I tell them and when I tell them that swallowing is good for post workout nutrition they'll do that to


----------



## Wardy33

liam0810 said:


> Now free bar mate i would struggle with 135 so 90 would probably be my heaviest! Actually might try tonight!
> 
> Not many pics in it really mate, maybe a lot of ones me p1ssed on stag do's and probably 10 or so from bodybuilding! Think last ones will be about 7th Feb. Not changed much since then really, maybe a little more chunky


ahh right.. well then i aint doing to bad, i get 90kg x 8 really strict. not attempted 100kg as my joints are being HARSH on me lately lol

halved my warm up sets so i just do 1x warm up and 1x working.. seems to be going ok !

get some up soon then, like to see your progress dude


----------



## liam0810

Got these which aren't great but I'm prob same size just a little more timber on me now


----------



## RowRow

liam0810 said:


> So Paddy's day was actually tame! i went out at 4, ate at Reds BBQ which is awesome! Then had a few drinks and was in bed for 12! I can't hack it anymore but was awake for 8 and pretty fresh. I was tired which was a plus point as i missed us getting spanked off Liverpool! So rest of yesterday i chilled out and ate well. i like my new diet and getting used to the slin through the day.
> 
> Trained chest on friday and got a PB on decline press of 160 x 5 and that was my 4th set! Struggled with any flyes and using the pec decs the outer part of my left pec was pulling.
> 
> did and arm session on saturday and first time in a long time i had DOM's in my triceps!
> 
> Tonight is delts and going for a PB in Smith press. Last week i got 135 x 5 so want 140 x 3 this week.
> 
> weight was 95KG dead on saturday morning but i'm fatter than i was a few weeks ago at the same weight. But i picked up some D Hacks var, some prop and have that 2:1:1 so should gain nicely now and not get any fatter!


I know it's going to be very much underwraps out of respect to Scott but can you give an idea of what your diet looks like?


----------



## Wardy33

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 147390
> View attachment 147391
> View attachment 147392
> 
> 
> Got these which aren't great but I'm prob same size just a little more timber on me now


Your back is mental man! Definitely want to develop lats like that!


----------



## liam0810

RowRow said:


> I know it's going to be very much underwraps out of respect to Scott but can you give an idea of what your diet looks like?


will has sorted diet out for a change but it's basically carbs fat and pro each meal. Carbs are from rice, white potato and oats and glucose with my slin, whey, chicken and mince for pro and pb, nuts and evoo for fats


----------



## Wardy33

RowRow said:


> I know it's going to be very much underwraps out of respect to Scott but can you give an idea of what your diet looks like?


yeah, could we get a taster of your diet/training.. would be a big help


----------



## liam0810

Wardy33 said:


> Your back is mental man! Definitely want to develop lats like that!


Cheers pal, back and delts probably my best parts. Chest is strong but I think a weak point on upper and legs need bringing up as I've said a lot. They've come on this year but I don't think I'll know by how much till I'm 6-7 weeks into prep and the fat is off them


----------



## Wardy33

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal, back and delts probably my best parts. Chest is strong but I think a weak point on upper and legs need bringing up as I've said a lot. They've come on this year but I don't think I'll know by how much till I'm 6-7 weeks into prep and the fat is off them


Get them working sets strict as fk pal..

I like to drop set on legs. Get a dirty burn


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> May as well see who will. Best ones are the young lads as they'll do what I tell them and when I tell them that swallowing is good for post workout nutrition they'll do that to


Will tells me swallowing is good pre workout, a cure for headaches and colds etc....


----------



## Bad Alan

Wardy33 said:


> yeah, could we get a taster of your diet/training.. would be a big help


Liam knows how to train hard and pushes a lot of sets way beyond failure. Like a lot of high rep then heavy sets for legs. Loads of drops, triple rp etc.

@liam0810 can put diet up if you want mate, totally upto you! It's all just in the adjustments we come up with now after seeing how you progress! I know you've got this under control now, gna do some damage in classics this year mate as could've made an impact last year. Bigger and better this year!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Liam knows how to train hard and pushes a lot of sets way beyond failure. Like a lot of high rep then heavy sets for legs. Loads of drops, triple rp etc.
> 
> @liam0810 can put diet up if you want mate, totally upto you! It's all just in the adjustments we come up with now after seeing how you progress! I know you've got this under control now, gna do some damage in classics this year mate as could've made an impact last year. Bigger and better this year!


I'll leave it as it is for moment and keep it secret haha!

Anyway training tonight:

Plate loaded hammer strength shoulder press

80 x 10

100 x 8

140 x 3 and 8 partials

140 x 5

Seated barbell shoulder press. Seat was very upright. I prefer 60 degrees but had to use rigid seat in squat rack

70 x 10

100 x 5

60 x 10 dead stop

Seated hammer strength lateral raises

30 x 10

35 x 10

40 x 6 and 4 assisted and 8 partials

Incline DB laterals

10kg's x 12 x 3

BB shrugs

80 x 15

140 x 10

200 x 8

260 x 6, 4

270 x 3,3 drop 230 x 5,4 drop 190 x 4,4, drop 150 x 7,4, drop 120 x 8,8, 100 x 6,4, 60 x 10,15 this ruined me!

DC calves on standing calf machine.

If you don't know DC calf exercise it's:

5 secs up and hold at peak contraction for 5, 5 secs down and hold 10 secs at bottom, that's 1 rep and aim for 12. By 8 you want to cry and I managed 10!

Again trained on own but got spotted on a couple things.

Had a lad message me who's using that 2:1:1 saying he's on 3rd week and sweats have kicked in and he added 10kg to his bb row. That'll do me!


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Will tells me swallowing is good pre workout, a cure for headaches and colds etc....


Will is very clever man and it's true. It's science


----------



## liam0810

Wardy33 said:


> Get them working sets strict as fk pal..
> 
> I like to drop set on legs. Get a dirty burn


When it comes to legs mate I destroy myself but after years of being a bicep boy I'm lagging behind my peers but I'm trying now!


----------



## RACK

What dose var you running mate, 100mg a day?


----------



## RACK

Oh and wahts 2:1:1?


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Oh and wahts 2:1:1?


I'm doing 100mg but might do 150mg and see what happens.

2:1:1 is pro chem and it's 200mg test e, 100mg tren e, 100mg mast e and doing 4ml of that a week


----------



## RACK

Got ya 

150mg var a day would give me killer back pumps


----------



## Wardy33

liam0810 said:


> I'm doing 100mg but might do 150mg and see what happens.
> 
> 2:1:1 is pro chem and it's 200mg test e, 100mg tren e, 100mg mast e and doing 4ml of that a week


That sounds nice.. I thought I read pro chem went under? How you finding their gear Liam


----------



## liam0810

Wardy33 said:


> That sounds nice.. I thought I read pro chem went under? How you finding their gear Liam


I think it has mate but this might be old gear, @Pscarb might know as he's clued up on PC.

I've only done a week ofit upto now but a few on it love it so hoping I will! I'm gonna end up having a 2 week break of it when I go Thailand. Well kind a of a two week break coz I'll jab 4ml next Thursday and the half life of the compounds is about 2 weeks so I should be ok. Plus I'm gonna bring my var with me and pick up some prop to run when there. So hoping I won't dip too much.


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Got ya
> 
> 150mg var a day would give me killer back pumps


I've had some proper sh1t orals recently so if it gives me bad back pumps I'll be made up!


----------



## Wardy33

liam0810 said:


> I think it has mate but this might be old gear, @Pscarb might know as he's clued up on PC.
> 
> I've only done a week ofit upto now but a few on it love it so hoping I will! I'm gonna end up having a 2 week break of it when I go Thailand. Well kind a of a two week break coz I'll jab 4ml next Thursday and the half life of the compounds is about 2 weeks so I should be ok. Plus I'm gonna bring my var with me and pick up some prop to run when there. So hoping I won't dip too much.


Wicked mate Wildcat do a blend like that too..

Where bouts in Thailand you going? I really wanna go but not this year, already going Vegas & LA lol


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> i'm fatter now as Rosie likes to keep telling me i'm getting fat and she likes it!
> 
> I'll keep getting PB's and i'll make sure of that! Think instead of having a usual training partner, mainly coz they let me down! I'm just gonna see who's in the gym when i'm there and get one of the to train with me.
> 
> 3rd day of var so too soon to tell but its supposed to be good! i'm gonna have to get some of those ultra burns for prep coz you know i love them!
> 
> Yep i did and worked a treat! need to get a elbow support though as its getting worse!


Do you rate the Dhacks ultra burn highly mate?

How's it on the appetite?


----------



## liam0810

Wardy33 said:


> Wicked mate Wildcat do a blend like that too..
> 
> Where bouts in Thailand you going? I really wanna go but not this year, already going Vegas & LA lol


I've never used WC as it's not really available around my way but might try some next course. I know @Chelsea rates it highly and so does @Bad Alan.

We fly to Bangkok, 2 nights there and then fly to Koh Samui, booked 3 nights on Lamai Beach and then gonna decide what to do then.

Me and my mates were gonna do Vegas for our 30th's later this year but it's looking more like Tenerife due to cost. How long you going Vegas and LA mate?


----------



## liam0810

J4MES said:


> Do you rate the Dhacks ultra burn highly mate?
> 
> How's it on the appetite?


I liked it mate, I use it when in prep as it helps me a lot I think. Gives you the smallest c0ck you'll if ever seen though haha!

My apatite was still high but I had the tabs without the sibutramine in it which if I'm not mistaken is an appetite suppressant.


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> I've never used WC as it's not really available around my way but might try some next course. I know @Chelsea rates it highly and so does @Bad Alan.
> 
> We fly to Bangkok, 2 nights there and then fly to Koh Samui, booked 3 nights on Lamai Beach and then gonna decide what to do then.
> 
> Me and my mates were gonna do Vegas for our 30th's later this year but it's looking more like Tenerife due to cost. How long you going Vegas and LA mate?


Yea always used WC and always had spot on results tbf.

Mate Vegas is awesome, im only 29 this year you old *** so my 30th is a long way away but if you go Vegas I may tag along haha.


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> I liked it mate, I use it when in prep as it helps me a lot I think. Gives you the smallest c0ck you'll if ever seen though haha!
> 
> My apatite was still high but I had the tabs without the sibutramine in it which if I'm not mistaken is an appetite suppressant.


Haha! I'm looking for something to help with appetite soon, specially when I use T3 I turn into a ****ing horse lol!


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Yea always used WC and always had spot on results tbf.
> 
> Mate Vegas is awesome, im only 29 this year you old *** so my 30th is a long way away but if you go Vegas I may tag along haha.


So if WC is so good why do you look like you've never lifted a weight in your life? ????

Mate we won't be doing Vegas as my mates are being sh1thouses! Closest I'll get to Vegas this year is a trip to Blackpool!


----------



## liam0810

J4MES said:


> Haha! I'm looking for something to help with appetite soon, specially when I use T3 I turn into a ****ing horse lol!


I think sibutramine helps mate and also does something called "willpower" so stop being a sissy haha


----------



## Wardy33

liam0810 said:


> I've never used WC as it's not really available around my way but might try some next course. I know @Chelsea rates it highly and so does @Bad Alan.
> 
> We fly to Bangkok, 2 nights there and then fly to Koh Samui, booked 3 nights on Lamai Beach and then gonna decide what to do then.
> 
> Me and my mates were gonna do Vegas for our 30th's later this year but it's looking more like Tenerife due to cost. How long you going Vegas and LA mate?


Yeah I want to try wildcat might do it as a bulk for Xmas time..

Ah nice that sounds good mate, I'd probably do that too, get as much done as poss.

4 nights in MGM Signature then pick up my Dodge Challenger 5.8 v8 monster and drive down to Hyatt Recency Huntington beach for 12 nights  excited haha! Gonna bring loads of clothes back I'm a Nike addict so anything limited edition I'm all over it !

And Defo going down Jay Cutlers gym once there & muscle beach


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> I think sibutramine helps mate and also does something called "willpower" so stop being a sissy haha


Do you know which lad does willpower or is it pharma?

Just kidding ya c*nt


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I liked it mate, I use it when in prep as it helps me a lot I think. Gives you the smallest c0ck you'll if ever seen though haha!
> 
> My apatite was still high but I had the tabs without the sibutramine in it which if I'm not mistaken is an appetite suppressant.


Yea power stack is the one without sibutramine in, ultra burn does contain it. It's nasty **** tbf and makes you feel sick as a dog!


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> So if WC is so good why do you look like you've never lifted a weight in your life? ????
> 
> Mate we won't be doing Vegas as my mates are being sh1thouses! Closest I'll get to Vegas this year is a trip to Blackpool!


The only weights I look like ive never lifted are the ones you use......2.5-7.5kg 

Your mates are sh1t, lets do a Uk-M Vegas trip......im serious! @Bad Alan can come and prep our meals for outings :thumb:

@Keeks can wait in the hotel room tied to the bed for when we come back from the club.

@R0BLET can come to make us look even bigger :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Wardy33 said:


> Yeah I want to try wildcat might do it as a bulk for Xmas time..
> 
> Ah nice that sounds good mate, I'd probably do that too, get as much done as poss.
> 
> 4 nights in MGM Signature then pick up my Dodge Challenger 5.8 v8 monster and drive down to Hyatt Recency Huntington beach for 12 nights  excited haha! Gonna bring loads of clothes back I'm a Nike addict so anything limited edition I'm all over it !
> 
> And Defo going down Jay Cutlers gym once there & muscle beach


I'm guessing you're gonna be making sure you're in good nick then for hol? Can't be going Jay's gym looking sh1te!

I'm bringing some cheap clothes back, gear and a monkey from Thailand.


----------



## Wardy33

liam0810 said:


> I'm guessing you're gonna be making sure you're in good nick then for hol? Can't be going Jay's gym looking sh1te!
> 
> I'm bringing some cheap clothes back, gear and a monkey from Thailand.


Hahaha a fkin monkey! My pal brings crazy amounts of hcg & test back from Thailand every year

Yeah I'm running to cycle in the next 30 weeks.. test p/npp for lean bulk then test p/tren a/ mast p/ var to strip down  I am determined to be under 8% I'm around 13/14% atm @ 84kg


----------



## TELBOR

@Chelsea

pr**k


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> The only weights I look like ive never lifted are the ones you use......2.5-7.5kg
> 
> Your mates are sh1t, lets do a Uk-M Vegas trip......im serious! @Bad Alan can come and prep our meals for outings :thumb:
> 
> @Keeks can wait in the hotel room tied to the bed for when we come back from the club.
> 
> @R0BLET can come to make us look even bigger :lol:


Might as well be Blackpool then if I'm only going to see the hotel room.


----------



## liam0810

Wardy33 said:


> Hahaha a fkin monkey! My pal brings crazy amounts of hcg & test back from Thailand every year
> 
> Yeah I'm running to cycle in the next 30 weeks.. test p/npp for lean bulk then test p/tren a/ mast p/ var to strip down  I am determined to be under 8% I'm around 13/14% atm @ 84kg


I'd love a monkey and it could ride around on Lola!

I'm gonna bring back HCG as the prices of it now are a joke. used to get it from ADC for like 6quid for 5000iu and its now quadruple that!

With 30 weeks to go mate you have plenty of time to get where you want. get adding some mass and then if you're around 15% with 12 weeks to go you could do it nice andf slow and hit 8% without too much difficulty


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> @Chelsea
> 
> pr**k


x2


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Might as well be Blackpool then if I'm only going to see the hotel room.


Blackpool hotels are lovely as well. i remember staying in one a couple years ago which had rat traps in the rooms.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Might as well be Blackpool then if I'm only going to see the hotel room.


May as well be Epsom if you're just going to see the hotel room  :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Blackpool hotels are lovely as well. i remember staying in one a couple years ago which had rat traps in the rooms.


 :lol: And people say Blackpools not classy!! You see, thats looking after the guests, rather than have the rats just running free. Think Blackpool is just full of every possible weird experience you can imagine.

Have a fab time in Thailand anyway and you've got to get a monkey, defo!! :thumb:



Chelsea said:


> May as well be Epsom if you're just going to see the hotel room  :innocent:


From Vegas to rat infested Blackpool to Epsom?! Bit of a change but yeah, I'm in.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> From Vegas to rat infested Blackpool to Epsom?! Bit of a change but yeah, I'm in.


Hey!! Epsom is lovely, it's where Uncle Chelsea was born


----------



## liam0810

Trained back last night and decided to try a bit of Mountain Dog back training. i did the following

Meadow Rows 4 x 10 - these are hard to get right but when i do i'll feel it.






One arm dead stop rows 4 x 8 with 50's. Again i can go heavier but was getting use to it

Stretchers 65 x 12

75 x 12

80 x 10






Heavy partial pull downs to head

12 x 16 plates

9 x 18

stack x 8

Hammer Strength Iso-Lateral High Row Pull Down machine partials

3 plates a side x 12

4 plates x 11

4.5 plates x 8 drop set 4 x 3, 3 x 6, 2 x 8 (Full ROM), 1 x 15 (full rom)

i was done after that, hit sunbeds and home to eat and then had to go to a job i've got lads on at night and then to bed.

Rest day today so am looking forward to doing jack sh1t tonight, apart from watch United probably send me further into depression like they have been all season!


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> The only weights I look like ive never lifted are the ones you use......2.5-7.5kg
> 
> Your mates are sh1t, lets do a Uk-M Vegas trip......im serious! @Bad Alan can come and prep our meals for outings :thumb:
> 
> @Keeks can wait in the hotel room tied to the bed for when we come back from the club.
> 
> @R0BLET can come to make us look even bigger :lol:


Will is banned from this trip.


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Will is banned from this trip.


Stop being controlling!


----------



## liam0810

Legs done and well and truly hurt!

After mountain dog back I found mountain dog legs and this was it:

A) Seated leg curl, 4 sets. Get a full range of motion, all the way up and back.

30 x 20 x 2

40 x 15

50 x 12

60 x 10

20 x 35 reps (25 full and 10 partials)

B) Leg Press, 3 sets.

Standard positioning; feet shoulder width, toes pointed straight up, and medium stance on the platform.

2 x warm up sets. Gradually add weight until you get to a load you could normally do for 10-12 reps maximum. Stick with that weight.

3 x16, heavy weight plus high A) Seated leg curl, 4 sets. Get a full range of motion, all the way up and back.

2 x 20 (warm-up)

1 x 14

1 x 12

1 x 10

Add weight each set. Rest 1 minute between sets.

1 x 35 reps (!)*

*Go back to a weight that's 1 or 2 plates lighter than what you started with and do 35 reps. The first 10 reps will be easy before the fire kicks in. It will be hard to reach 35, but do it, even if your last 10 are partials. Get through this set.

B) Leg Press, 3 sets.

Standard positioning; feet shoulder width, toes pointed straight up, and medium stance on the platform.

200 x 10 warm up sets.

260 x 16

280 x 16

320 x 8, 8

*These are all done with continuous tension style - no locking out. Try to work the lower part of the movement the hardest; this is how you nail the teardrop portion of the quadriceps.

Rest about 2 minutes between sets.

After this I projectile vomited!

C) Machine type front squats

60 x 10 warm up set

80 x 8

90 x 8

110 x 8

I went deep, pause 2 seconds and then fired back up.

Fascia Tissue Stretch, 1 minute each quad.

D) Smith machine squat,

80 x 8

100 x reps with a full range of motion, aka rock bottom.

110 x 8

*On the last set, employ the 1-1/2 technique. Hit rock bottom, and only come up half way, then back down to rock bottom again, then all the way up - that's one rep.

I did 5 full and 3 1-1/2 reps. This was fcuking hard!!

Fascia Tissue Stretch, 1 minute each quad.

Standing one legged curl

5kg x 50 each leg

After this I was done.

I've loved the mountain dog sessions so might do these until my new plans are in which will be after Thailand now


----------



## RACK

Going to have a look over moutain dog this weekend. Looks nasty


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Going to have a look over moutain dog this weekend. Looks nasty


Mate i've loved the last two sessions i've done and my back and legs are sore today.

Mountain dog chest tonight.

weigh in tomorrow and think i've gained a little. Aim before prep is 103kg and i think i'll be 96kg so 15 weeks to gain 7kg. i think i might lose a KG or 2 in Thailand even though i'll be training and eating as much as i can but i still don't think i'll be eating the volume i am now.

I feel the gear is kicking in as appetite is going a little from the tren, like usual. i need to get this sorted but i'm a nightmare for remembering to take tablets for this and no point me running a peptide as i won't keep up with it.


----------



## liam0810

Nice chilled weekend with an arm session on Saturday, left elbow is getting very sore now when doing any over head extensions. Need to strap it up and if it gets worse maybe get something for it. Anyone ever suffer from tennis elbow?

Didn't manage to train last night as was mad busy in work so tonight is delts and triceps and once again i'm trying Mountain Dog training. Session will be as follows:

Heavy lateral raises (partial reps): Grab a pair of very heavy dumbbells, and let your arms hang straight out to the side. Just do little swings. Do 4 sets of 35 reps. Tilt your head back when you do these, and again, keep your arms straight. Make sure the medial head of your delts begins to lift the weight up.

Machine rear delts (reverse peck deck): 3 sets of 35 reps. Get the weight back as far as you can with kind of an exaggerated ROM.

Rear delt dumbbell laterals face down on incline bench: 1 destroyer set. Grab heavy dumbbells, strap up, and do 60 reps. Drop the weight and pick up half of that weight for the next set of 30. Lastly, drop that weight in half, and do 10 reps using a FULL RANGE OF MOTION and 2 second holds. Lights out delts!

If i've got anything left in my delts i will do some overhead pressing.

Triceps will be

rope pulldown 4 x 20

v bar pushdown 4 x 8

dips supersetted with reverse triceps 4 x fail/10

Weight was 96.5kg on saturday and i'm hoping for another KG by friday when i fly to thailand. Will mean i've got 11 weeks when i get back to hit 103/105kg.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Nice chilled weekend with an arm session on Saturday, left elbow is getting very sore now when doing any over head extensions. Need to strap it up and if it gets worse maybe get something for it. Anyone ever suffer from tennis elbow?
> 
> Didn't manage to train last night as was mad busy in work so tonight is delts and triceps and once again i'm trying Mountain Dog training. Session will be as follows:
> 
> Heavy lateral raises (partial reps): Grab a pair of very heavy dumbbells, and let your arms hang straight out to the side. Just do little swings. Do 4 sets of 35 reps. Tilt your head back when you do these, and again, keep your arms straight. Make sure the medial head of your delts begins to lift the weight up.
> 
> Machine rear delts (reverse peck deck): 3 sets of 35 reps. Get the weight back as far as you can with kind of an exaggerated ROM.
> 
> Rear delt dumbbell laterals face down on incline bench: 1 destroyer set. Grab heavy dumbbells, strap up, and do 60 reps. Drop the weight and pick up half of that weight for the next set of 30. Lastly, drop that weight in half, and do 10 reps using a FULL RANGE OF MOTION and 2 second holds. Lights out delts!
> 
> If i've got anything left in my delts i will do some overhead pressing.
> 
> Triceps will be
> 
> rope pulldown 4 x 20
> 
> v bar pushdown 4 x 8
> 
> dips supersetted with reverse triceps 4 x fail/10
> 
> Weight was 96.5kg on saturday and i'm hoping for another KG by friday when i fly to thailand. Will mean i've got 11 weeks when i get back to hit 103/105kg.


Avvvv it  lemme know weigh in mate too!

My elbow has flared up too, right ****er it is! Hurts lifting a drink up, will start using elbow sleeve to help abit.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Avvvv it  lemme know weigh in mate too!
> 
> My elbow has flared up too, right ****er it is! Hurts lifting a drink up, will start using elbow sleeve to help abit.


i need to get an elbow sleeve but not had time to get to SK Sports to pick one up. Will get one when back home or maybe i could get one in Thailand which is made from the skin of a virgin ladyboy


----------



## liam0810

So i did that session and it hurt! I loved the high reps and the rear delts on incline hurt a fcuking lot! Never had rear delts so pumped. Still had some left in the tank so did seated machine press pyramid up to stack for 8 reps and then another set of stack and drop setted all the way down. Was done on delts after this.

Did rope push downs 4 x 20 and then tried v bars but elbow was in bits.

Home now watching the match and we are awful!


----------



## liam0810

Back done and was as follows

Meadow rows

50 x 10

65 x 10

80 x 6,3,2 rest pause

90 x 5,3,3 rest pause

Seated rows

65 x 10

80 x 10

100 x 8

120 x 5, 100 x 3, 60 x 8, 40 x 7

Incline facing dead rows using hammer leg press - I made these up and I like them



Position a bench where the plates are loaded, put grab the bits where you laps the plates and row them upto you whilst you lie on a incline bench facing the plates. Dead stop them.

90 x 10

110 x 10

120 x 10

140 x 6

Stretchers

50 x 12

65 x 10

75 x 8

Wide grip pull downs partials with stretch at top

12 plates x 10

15 x 10

17 x 6,4

Back was fried after these.

Finished with supersetting calves and biceps

Standing calves with seated machine curls

Stack x 8 / 35 x 10 x 3

Stack x 8 dropped to 75 x 30

40 x 6 dropped to 20 x 20

Done.

Home now and packing for holiday. Was going to train legs tomorrow but I'm going to have training off so I'm relaxed for the flight Friday morning as don't fancy having DOMS in legs.

Will train at the gym in the hotel on Saturday and Sunday.

Found a decent gym in lamai beach for a few sessions next week to.

First stop in Bangkok is the pharmacy for gear then to see a ping pong show!


----------



## liam0810

So i'm back from 2 weeks in thailand and i loved it!

Bangkok is a sh1thole but Koh Samui is amazing! Already looking to go back for xmas and new year. Everything is dirt cheap inclduing gear! I picked up 10 boxes of testolic and 2 tubs of DS danabol for a fraction of what i would here! So i've started on 50mg dbol today and am back on 4ml of 211 a week now. i trained 7 times in 2 weeks over there but the hear was a joke! i felt like i've lost size but i weighed myself and i'm only 2 pounds lighter!

So after that holiday its game time! 12 weeks till prep and i might even have my gym partner back. I feel like i sound like a broken recored as keep saying all the same stuff!

I've also had a call off Jeff Banks Bespoke tailoring asking if i'll work a few hours on the saturday and the Sunday at Bodypower so i've said yes. So any of you lot want a suit then come see me!

Tonight is Mountain Dog Delts and will be same as last time but i'll beat every lift!


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> So i'm back from 2 weeks in thailand and i loved it!
> 
> Bangkok is a sh1thole but Koh Samui is amazing! Already looking to go back for xmas and new year. Everything is dirt cheap inclduing gear! I picked up 10 boxes of testolic and 2 tubs of DS danabol for a fraction of what i would here! So i've started on 50mg dbol today and am back on 4ml of 211 a week now. i trained 7 times in 2 weeks over there but the hear was a joke! i felt like i've lost size but i weighed myself and i'm only 2 pounds lighter!
> 
> So after that holiday its game time! 12 weeks till prep and i might even have my gym partner back. I feel like i sound like a broken recored as keep saying all the same stuff!
> 
> I've also had a call off Jeff Banks Bespoke tailoring asking if i'll work a few hours on the saturday and the Sunday at Bodypower so i've said yes. So any of you lot want a suit then come see me!
> 
> Tonight is Mountain Dog Delts and will be same as last time but i'll beat every lift!


Sounds awesome mate, I'm looking to go Thailand later this year! Definitely looking forward to your prep and what you can do now.

How do you find water retention with dbol? I kept diet clean but found I blew up on 40mg with adex as well.


----------



## liam0810

J4MES said:


> Sounds awesome mate, I'm looking to go Thailand later this year! Definitely looking forward to your prep and what you can do now.
> 
> How do you find water retention with dbol? I kept diet clean but found I blew up on 40mg with adex as well.


Have you been before mate? Where you going?

TBH mate i've never really used dbol as i don't like water retention but i'll get some adex tonight in the gym and up my water intake and take vit c and hopefully that helps.

Oh and that Avi pic i remember sending to Scott saying that's my perfect physique!


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> Have you been before mate? Where you going?
> 
> TBH mate i've never really used dbol as i don't like water retention but i'll get some adex tonight in the gym and up my water intake and take vit c and hopefully that helps.
> 
> Oh and that Avi pic i remember sending to Scott saying that's my perfect physique!


No never before mate! Probably the same ages you went... Were your flights expensive?

I was the same, I stopped it after 3 weeks... Probably a bit soon but I didn't like how I was blowing up and smooth... Maybe it was to higher dose for me... Specially as I was running with test and tren but I've switched over to var now!

I know amazing physique... Do you know his name? Was mentioned on a thread (can't remember it) but can try and find it and dig it out for you if you want!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bum any ladyboys?


----------



## liam0810

J4MES said:


> No never before mate! Probably the same ages you went... Were your flights expensive?
> 
> I was the same, I stopped it after 3 weeks... Probably a bit soon but I didn't like how I was blowing up and smooth... Maybe it was to higher dose for me... Specially as I was running with test and tren but I've switched over to var now!
> 
> I know amazing physique... Do you know his name? Was mentioned on a thread (can't remember it) but can try and find it and dig it out for you if you want!


Flights cost £560 with Emirates and then bangkok to koh samui was £160. everything is dirt cheap though mate and haggle for everthing. whatever they say off them a 3rd of what it they say!

i'm not sure who he is but i'd like to shake his hand haha!


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> Flights cost £560 with Emirates and then bangkok to koh samui was £160. everything is dirt cheap though mate and haggle for everthing. whatever they say off them a 3rd of what it they say!
> 
> i'm not sure who he is but i'd like to shake his hand haha!


Glad you said that! From what I've read and what you've said it's cheap as chips!! Bet drink is ridiculously cheap over there!!

His name is " helmut strebl "


----------



## liam0810

J4MES said:


> Glad you said that! From what I've read and what you've said it's cheap as chips!! Bet drink is ridiculously cheap over there!!
> 
> His name is " helmut strebl "


Ok I don't think I can now like a man called Helmut haha!

It is cheap to drink. Like strong cocktails were like 3quid. But I didn't get p1ssed once! My missus can't drink so when I got close to getting drunk I was putting her to bed! Haha!


----------



## liam0810

So mountain dog delts and all weights were up.

PB of partial lateral raises 45 x 30 and this was 4th set.

Rear pec deck 4th and final set was 95 x 20 (rest paused)

Did 100 reps on triceps ropes rest paused.

Loved being back in Beefit after 2 weeks away. I missed the banter and the proper equipment!

Also on holiday Rosie after seeing @queenie profile pics decided she wanted to get in good nick so she asked @Bad Alan to help her which he has. Will is more knowledgeable than me but also she can answer to him which means me and her won't argue ha!

@Ginger Ben unfortunately I didn't! Some were very suspect!

Oh and in Bangkok I ate fried crickets, fried lizard, scorpion and a load of other stuff like that. Couldn't eat the giant cockroach though! All tasted like pork scratchings!


----------



## GetSuperBig

liam0810 said:


> So mountain dog delts and all weights were up.
> 
> PB of partial lateral raises 45 x 30 and this was 4th set.
> 
> Rear pec deck 4th and final set was 95 x 20 (rest paused)
> 
> Did 100 reps on triceps ropes rest paused.
> 
> Loved being back in Beefit after 2 weeks away. I missed the banter and the proper equipment!
> 
> Also on holiday Rosie after seeing @queenie profile pics decided she wanted to get in good nick so she asked @Bad Alan to help her which he has. Will is more knowledgeable than me but also she can answer to him which means me and her won't argue ha!
> 
> @Ginger Ben unfortunately I didn't! Some were very suspect!
> 
> Oh and in Bangkok I ate fried crickets, fried lizard, scorpion and a load of other stuff like that. Couldn't eat the giant cockroach though! All tasted like pork scratchings!


Hey Liam.

I go to Thailand in June...going to Phuket - Mandarava Resort i think..haha.

Is AAS easy enough to get and bring back?

Also...Your training...

I find if i compare what i was lifting 2 years ago to now its very much the same...like i could bench say 140kg for 6...now i could do it for maybe 8-10..

SO..

Mountain dog is high volume ain't it. but don't focus much on increasing lifts, this is why i was considering Doggcrapp style with some high volume mixed in?

Then the first exercise on that day would be the one i log and try and beat every session.

BIT long winded, but hope you get what i'm asking! haha.

Cheers


----------



## RACK

If you do doggcrapp right you wont be able to do much volume, it's brutal


----------



## liam0810

GetSuperBig said:


> Hey Liam.
> 
> I go to Thailand in June...going to Phuket - Mandarava Resort i think..haha.
> 
> Is AAS easy enough to get and bring back?
> 
> Also...Your training...
> 
> I find if i compare what i was lifting 2 years ago to now its very much the same...like i could bench say 140kg for 6...now i could do it for maybe 8-10..
> 
> SO..
> 
> Mountain dog is high volume ain't it. but don't focus much on increasing lifts, this is why i was considering Doggcrapp style with some high volume mixed in?
> 
> Then the first exercise on that day would be the one i log and try and beat every session.
> 
> BIT long winded, but hope you get what i'm asking! haha.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah its pretty much available in all pharmacies but shop around and make sure you haggle with them.

Mountain Dog is a little higher in reps but as with all training you should be looking at increasing weights every week. I'm only doing it for a few weeks whilst i'm waiting for new orders but i do really like it.

As @RACK said DC is brutal! I did it for a while and it was hard! Will go back to it probably after my show


----------



## GetSuperBig

Do you log every workout then to make sure you're progressing?


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> So i'm back from 2 weeks in thailand and i loved it!
> 
> Bangkok is a sh1thole but Koh Samui is amazing! Already looking to go back for xmas and new year. Everything is dirt cheap inclduing gear! I picked up 10 boxes of testolic and 2 tubs of DS danabol for a fraction of what i would here! So i've started on 50mg dbol today and am back on 4ml of 211 a week now. i trained 7 times in 2 weeks over there but the hear was a joke! i felt like i've lost size but i weighed myself and i'm only 2 pounds lighter!
> 
> So after that holiday its game time! 12 weeks till prep and i might even have my gym partner back. I feel like i sound like a broken recored as keep saying all the same stuff!
> 
> I've also had a call off Jeff Banks Bespoke tailoring asking if i'll work a few hours on the saturday and the Sunday at Bodypower so i've said yes. So any of you lot want a suit then come see me!
> 
> Tonight is Mountain Dog Delts and will be same as last time but i'll beat every lift!


We went Koh Samui a few years ago now, loved it!

We stayed in the Santiburi Resort, which was made up of villas on the beach front, bloody beautiful it was. Love to go back and stay there again but it was very expensive tbh. Unfortunately mortgage and kids dictate where my money goes these days....


----------



## liam0810

GetSuperBig said:


> Do you log every workout then to make sure you're progressing?


I do mate but mostly in my head at moment as I can remember what my max lifts were the week before.

@Sharpy76 that's what ours was like, miniature huts that were about 20ft away from the beach. Can't beat it.

Just been gym and to my astonishment I didn't not just have the young freak Trav with me but also Danny! I loved it! Hopefully if I can have one of them a few times a week it'll make a big difference.

Trained back to how danny wanted and was a good session

Wide grip pull downs

12 plates x 15

15 x 10

17 x 10

Stack x 5 and 5 forced

One arm hammer smith rows

20 x 15

40 x 12

60 x 8

70 x 4 and 8 partials

Yates rows superset rack pulls (now wasn't sure about these as danny said they'll hurt and to tell you the truth they did!)

60 x 20, racks 60 x 16

80 x 15, racks 80 x 12

120 x 10, racks 120 x 7

Lower back was pumped to fcuk after this

Straight arm lat extensions with close grip pulldowns

15plates x 15, 60 x 15

17 x 13, 60 x 12

18 x 8, 60 x 11

Back was finished

Did 10 mins on calves and home and came into the kitchen to this



Yes that's a choc chip cookie cake!

Got new plans coming through this week that me and Will have devised. I've not fell out with Scott or anything like that and he's still a good mate but I wanna see what Will can do with me as he knows my body well and has a little more time for me at moment.

Scott is a busy busy bloke and as I'm not paying him for his services in don't feel it's fair to keep pestering him for plans when he has paying customers and his other businesses to sort. When prep comes no doubt I'll be back with him as will Will I think.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I do mate but mostly in my head at moment as I can remember what my max lifts were the week before.
> 
> @Sharpy76 that's what ours was like, miniature huts that were about 20ft away from the beach. Can't beat it.
> 
> Just been gym and to my astonishment I didn't not just have the young freak Trav with me but also Danny! I loved it! Hopefully if I can have one of them a few times a week it'll make a big difference.
> 
> Trained back to how danny wanted and was a good session
> 
> Wide grip pull downs
> 
> 12 plates x 15
> 
> 15 x 10
> 
> 17 x 10
> 
> Stack x 5 and 5 forced
> 
> One arm hammer smith rows
> 
> 20 x 15
> 
> 40 x 12
> 
> 60 x 8
> 
> 70 x 4 and 8 partials
> 
> Yates rows superset rack pulls (now wasn't sure about these as danny said they'll hurt and to tell you the truth they did!)
> 
> 60 x 20, racks 60 x 16
> 
> 80 x 15, racks 80 x 12
> 
> 120 x 10, racks 120 x 7
> 
> Lower back was pumped to fcuk after this
> 
> Straight arm lat extensions with close grip pulldowns
> 
> 15plates x 15, 60 x 15
> 
> 17 x 13, 60 x 12
> 
> 18 x 8, 60 x 11
> 
> Back was finished
> 
> Did 10 mins on calves and home and came into the kitchen to this
> 
> View attachment 149028
> View attachment 149029
> 
> 
> Yes that's a choc chip cookie cake!
> 
> Got new plans coming through this week that me and Will have devised. I've not fell out with Scott or anything like that and he's still a good mate but I wanna see what Will can do with me as he knows my body well and has a little more time for me at moment.
> 
> Scott is a busy busy bloke and as I'm not paying him for his services in don't feel it's fair to keep pestering him for plans when he has paying customers and his other businesses to sort. When prep comes no doubt I'll be back with him as will Will I think.


You've got email big man


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> You've got email big man


So legs tonight and i'm dong the session that Will has given me. it focuses on the sweep as this needs bringing up. Knees are sore again but i know its nothing serious so will just train through it!

Yesterday i went to a chinese herbal shop in manchester that had gone bump and they had left everything there! So i stuffed my pockets full of herbal tablets and stuff! I've googled it and 80% of it is all for erectile problems so looks like i'm sorted in that front for a while!

Tomorrow being Good Friday me and the lads are out for food and a few drinks. Nothing mad but will be good to go out with them all and will be my last drink till the Saturday at Bodypower.


----------



## liam0810

Delts done following @Bad Alan's plans and it went well

45degree seated rear delt raises

16 x 15

20 x 10

36 x 25 drop 18 x 10 all partials, drop 12 x 6 full ROM

Smith machine press to nose. this machine has the wires on it which take some of the weight so really i have no idea what kind of weight these are on a proper smith! Any ideas?

120 x 10

140 x 6

170 x 2 and 2 forced

Db press with 2 second hold on shoulder

40 x 8 x 2

one arm laterals

20 x 10

22 x 10

22 x 10 & 6 partials

calves tri set

toe press 240 x 8 (top half movement), seated calves 50 x 8 (full range with 2 second hold at bottom), calf rasie on floor BW x 20. did this 3 times.

Enjoyed the session and weight is going up on the scales as well.

tonight is legs, knees still sort but i'll be ok i hope!


----------



## RACK

The assisted smith press just balance the weight of the bar usually mate, unassisted smiths you can add about 20-30kg on. Still v good weights shifted.


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Prob take about 20-30kg off the weights on the assisted smith press mate. Still v good weights shifted.


yeah was thinking 20kg but i'd rather say 30kg to be on the safe side. At Beefit i'll be doing it next monday and its not assisted there so i'll get a better idea


----------



## RACK

Way I see it, just a bar is 20kg. Usually on the smith there is the rigging that locks off the bar onto the smith machine and it's not lightweight stuff so 10kg seems far (5kg per side)

I didn't word the first post right at first lol


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Way I see it, just a bar is 20kg. Usually on the smith there is the rigging that locks off the bar onto the smith machine and it's not lightweight stuff so 10kg seems far (5kg per side)
> 
> I didn't word the first post right at first lol


The thing is that when the bar is on its own it feels like it moves up on its own with just a little push! Or maybe I'm just like the hulk and don't realise my own strength!

Legs done and dusted and had my mate with me who said he'll come all the time with me! I've heard this before but I can live in hope!!

Leg extensions

2 warm ups

14plates x 20 take 5 breaths and 8 more

15 plates x 16, 5 breaths and 9 reps

Close leg leg press

360 x 12

400 x 10

450 x 8 and 10 partials - PB on close leg and 50kg up from last week

Single leg press

90 x 12

110 x 10

120 x 10 - 20 up from last week

Tri set

Lying leg curls, DB reverse lunges, hacks no lockout,

Curls 60 x 8, lunge 25 x 6 each leg, 50 x 15

Curls 65 x 8, all rest same

Curls 70 x 7, all rest same

Straight to toilet and threw up!

Home now on bed shaking and bad back pumps so adding taurine in now as think I need it with the dianabol.

Rest day Tomoz and gonna nip see my nephews with their Easter presents as didn't see them Sunday.

Hit 100kg before bed last night so I know that's a false weight but first time in over a year since I've seen that figure so gave me a little spur on.


----------



## liam0810

Quick one this morning, legs are in bits and i'm off to Blackpool this morning to look at some repair works to a dance college. There should be some flexible ladies there!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> The thing is that when the bar is on its own it feels like it moves up on its own with just a little push! Or maybe I'm just like the hulk and don't realise my own strength!
> 
> Legs done and dusted and had my mate with me who said he'll come all the time with me! I've heard this before but I can live in hope!!
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> 2 warm ups
> 
> 14plates x 20 take 5 breaths and 8 more
> 
> 15 plates x 16, 5 breaths and 9 reps
> 
> Close leg leg press
> 
> 360 x 12
> 
> 400 x 10
> 
> 450 x 8 and 10 partials - PB on close leg and 50kg up from last week
> 
> Single leg press
> 
> 90 x 12
> 
> 110 x 10
> 
> 120 x 10 - 20 up from last week
> 
> Tri set
> 
> Lying leg curls, DB reverse lunges, hacks no lockout,
> 
> Curls 60 x 8, lunge 25 x 6 each leg, 50 x 15
> 
> Curls 65 x 8, all rest same
> 
> Curls 70 x 7, all rest same
> 
> Straight to toilet and threw up!
> 
> Home now on bed shaking and bad back pumps so adding taurine in now as think I need it with the dianabol.
> 
> Rest day Tomoz and gonna nip see my nephews with their Easter presents as didn't see them Sunday.
> 
> Hit 100kg before bed last night so I know that's a false weight but first time in over a year since I've seen that figure so gave me a little spur on.


Great work mate, sounds like you really pushed that leg workout. Think they'll come on great with the added frequency too.

Good news on weight and now foods where it needs to be and mapped better think you'll get a real spurt. Target before prep of 102 should be easily achievable before diet starts, let's see if we can smash that and be bigger and leaner than prep start last year 

Keep at it!


----------



## liam0810

Back trained yesterday and it proper ****ed me! Dead lifts first time in about 6 or 7 months to start

3 warms up

100 x 10

140 x 10

160 x 6

180 x 8

Was happy with my 8rm of 180 seeing as though I think my 1rm was about 210 last time so I should smash that this time. Felt a pull in my chest after this so after speaking with @Bad Alan maybe I was slack somewhere

Underhand BB

100 x 12

120 x 10

160 x 6

Neutral grip pull downs

65 x 15

85 x 12

95 x 8

DB rows dead stop

44 x 8

50 x 8

50 x 8 (would of gone heavier but heaviest in this gym) quad drop set, 40 x 8, 32 x 6, 26 x 7

Was bolloxed after this!

Wide grip pull down to nose with straight arm pulldowns

95 x 10 , 25 x 15

95 x 10, 20 x 20 x 3

Threw up in mouth at this point and back was pumped bad so left Romanian DL's and did 7 sets on seated hamstrings with 15-30secs stretch at end of each set.

Tonight is chest which is my favourite!


----------



## liam0810

Oh and weighed in this morning at 99.1kg so the dbol and extra food is working!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Back trained yesterday and it proper ****ed me! Dead lifts first time in about 6 or 7 months to start
> 
> 3 warms up
> 
> 100 x 10
> 
> 140 x 10
> 
> 160 x 6
> 
> 180 x 8
> 
> Was happy with my 8rm of 180 seeing as though I think my 1rm was about 210 last time so I should smash that this time. Felt a pull in my chest after this so after speaking with @Bad Alan maybe I was slack somewhere
> 
> Underhand BB
> 
> 100 x 12
> 
> 120 x 10
> 
> 160 x 6
> 
> Neutral grip pull downs
> 
> 65 x 15
> 
> 85 x 12
> 
> 95 x 8
> 
> DB rows dead stop
> 
> 44 x 8
> 
> 50 x 8
> 
> 50 x 8 (would of gone heavier but heaviest in this gym) quad drop set, 40 x 8, 32 x 6, 26 x 7
> 
> Was bolloxed after this!
> 
> Wide grip pull down to nose with straight arm pulldowns
> 
> 95 x 10 , 25 x 15
> 
> 95 x 10, 20 x 20 x 3
> 
> Threw up in mouth at this point and back was pumped bad so left Romanian DL's and did 7 sets on seated hamstrings with 15-30secs stretch at end of each set.
> 
> Tonight is chest which is my favourite!


Like like like!

Good work again mate, workout looks spot on and great scale is moving now with all the extra effort. Have a chat over whatsapp tomorrow about plans but all looks pretty good 

Enjoy tonight!


----------



## liam0810

so new week and new aim to get over 100kg.

Saturday i ended up training chest as couldnt get there friday.

session was

incline BB press (30 degrees) in power rack. 2 seconds stop on bars and back up.

100 x 10

120 x 8

140 x 8 with 6 partials

flat Db press

50 x 10

62 x 8

62 x 4 with 3 help

Right elbow kept going on these, no pain but same one i'm having the pain when doing overhead movements.

cable crossovers triple drop sets on each set

7plates x 10, 4x 10, 2 x 15

8 x 10, 5 x 8, 3 x 9

9 x 9, 6 x 6, 4 x 8

Machine press pause at top and at bottom

65 x 15

70 x 15

75 x 15

seated calves 30 seconds rest between sets

30kg x 20 x 5

I should of done arms yesterday but slept cr4p on saturday so was like a zombie and still am today. so might train arms wednesday this week to catch up

Shoulders and calves tonight


----------



## liam0810

Delts and calves done and dusted

Incline rear delts

17.5 x 20

22.5 x 15

37.5 x 25 partials, dropset 17.5 x 10, drop 12 x 10

Smith press to nose

100 x 12

120 x 10

150 x 6

160 x 2

This was on normal smith with no wires so was pleased with those numbers

DB Shoulder press with 2 sec pause at bottom

42.5 x 8 x 2

One arm lat raises

15 x 12

20 x 10

37.5 x 13 partials

Tri set calves

Standing calves; seated; bw on floor

Stack x 12, 30 x 10, 20

Stack x 10, 50 x 8; 20

Stack x 10, 55 x 8; 20

Couple pics as well as not posted any for a while. Weight is 100kg. Legs have come up but still lag but I'm leaner at this weight by a lot compared to last year so I'm hoping prep will be a little easier and I'll be bigger on stage


----------



## Queenie

Looking in a great position to start prep soon. As u said, leaner than last year! V exciting. Are u enjoying the training?


----------



## Sharpy76

Looking really good @liam0810, defo much leaner than last year!

Is that down purely to diet mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Looking good sugar tits :beer:


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Looking in a great position to start prep soon. As u said, leaner than last year! V exciting. Are u enjoying the training?





Sharpy76 said:


> Looking really good @liam0810, defo much leaner than last year!
> 
> Is that down purely to diet mate?





R0BLET said:


> Looking good sugar tits :beer:


just a couple of my back





Yeah i'm enjoying training and enjoy it more when someone will train with me! I am leaner than last year at this weight so that can hopefully only be a good thing. Won't be till i'm near end of prep if we see if i've made decent improvements.

What do you mean Sharpy? if you mean just diet and no cardio then yep not done cardio for probably 6 months!

cheers Rob! Hows it going with Jim?


----------



## RACK

Legs have come on and defo leaner than last year at 100kg mate. Good progress all round


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Legs have come on and defo leaner than last year at 100kg mate. Good progress all round


Cheers pal. Imagine how i might of looked if i didn't fcuk about for 4 or 5 months after my show!


----------



## RACK

It could have been a LOT worse mate lol

I wouldn't say you ****ed about, you just got used to having a life again that's all. It's not like you just went eating crap and not training


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> It could have been a LOT worse mate lol
> 
> I wouldn't say you ****ed about, you just got used to having a life again that's all. It's not like you just went eating crap and not training


Na you're right mate. I still trained just not wholeheartedly and was more bothered about getting wrecked at the weekend and seeing where I could stick my widge! I loved those months haha


----------



## liam0810

Legs done again and weight up on all lifts.

Leg extensions

15 plates x 15 and 6 rest pause

18 x 16, 5 rp

Close stance smith squat

100 x 12

130 x 10

150 x 9 PB

170 x 5 PB nearly pooed on 5th one so had to stop!

Single leg press

140 x 12

180 x 12

200 x 10 PB (I think!)

Tri set

Lying leg curls

Referse lunges

Hacks

Curls 60 x 8, lunge 27.5's x 8, 40 x 15

C 65 x 8, l 37.5 x 8, 40 x 15

C 70 x 6 drop 40 x 4, l 37.5 x 8, 80 x 30 partial hacks

Last set of hacks I did partials as lower back was pumped bad.

Happy with workout and pushed myself hard and my training partner.

Arms tomorrow as missed them Saturday.

9 weeks to go!


----------



## liam0810

Legs are sore today which i think is always a good thing. Later is arms and then i'll hit them again maybe saturday. I need those fcukers to grow, especially biceps. My arms never seem to grow and i do get quite a lot of arm envy. You see some lads who are like 12 stone p1ss wet through but with a great set of arms and i just think they're lucky bast4rds! One day i'll get there!


----------



## J4MES

Looking lean mate!! Impressive. How you finding the dbol? Much bloat?


----------



## liam0810

J4MES said:


> Looking lean mate!! Impressive. How you finding the dbol? Much bloat?


Yeah mate a little bloat on it. My missus said last night "i love your big fat hairy belly" She was close to getting a big fat foot in her ar$e after that comment! ha!

Last night was back and did the follwoing

deads

120 x 10

160 x 10

200 x 7 PB

had some left in the tank here so next week it'll be 220kg x 7!

Underhand BORS

140 x 8

160 x 8

170 x 5

one arm dead rows

57.5 x 8 x 3

pulldown machine was broke so did 50 pull ups and finished with staightarm pull downs 5 plates x 20 x 3

Doing arms again today and then chest tomorrow. Nice chilled weekend.

Oh and appetite is sh1te again. Having my digestive enzymes but still struggling with meals. I think when you are eating a lot of food it can get like this though and you stop enjoying food


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate a little bloat on it. My missus said last night "i love your big fat hairy belly" She was close to getting a big fat foot in her ar$e after that comment! ha!
> 
> Last night was back and did the follwoing
> 
> deads
> 
> 120 x 10
> 
> 160 x 10
> 
> 200 x 7 PB
> 
> had some left in the tank here so next week it'll be 220kg x 7!
> 
> Underhand BORS
> 
> 140 x 8
> 
> 160 x 8
> 
> 170 x 5
> 
> one arm dead rows
> 
> 57.5 x 8 x 3
> 
> pulldown machine was broke so did 50 pull ups and finished with staightarm pull downs 5 plates x 20 x 3
> 
> Doing arms again today and then chest tomorrow. Nice chilled weekend.
> 
> Oh and appetite is sh1te again. Having my digestive enzymes but still struggling with meals. I think when you are eating a lot of food it can get like this though and you stop enjoying food


What digestive enzymes are you using Liam?

Good work on deads, the fact you row so much directly after is crazy.


----------



## liam0810

Spawn of Haney said:


> What digestive enzymes are you using Liam?
> 
> Good work on deads, the fact you row so much directly after is crazy.


Using some from h&b mate. Think I need to get Anabolic design Ravenous as I rated them and know a few others do like @RACK.

I've always struggled with deads so I've got form right now and weight is going up. Regarding rows they're Yates rows so maybe a little more upright then normal BOR's so it's maybe not that impressive!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate a little bloat on it. My missus said last night "i love your big fat hairy belly" She was close to getting a big fat foot in her ar$e after that comment! ha!
> 
> Last night was back and did the follwoing
> 
> deads
> 
> 120 x 10
> 
> 160 x 10
> 
> 200 x 7 PB
> 
> had some left in the tank here so next week it'll be 220kg x 7!
> 
> Underhand BORS
> 
> 140 x 8
> 
> 160 x 8
> 
> 170 x 5
> 
> one arm dead rows
> 
> 57.5 x 8 x 3
> 
> pulldown machine was broke so did 50 pull ups and finished with staightarm pull downs 5 plates x 20 x 3
> 
> Doing arms again today and then chest tomorrow. Nice chilled weekend.
> 
> Oh and appetite is sh1te again. Having my digestive enzymes but still struggling with meals. I think when you are eating a lot of food it can get like this though and you stop enjoying food


Deads much better  can't wait to see what you hit on 5pl next week!

Looks a strong workout - uouve always been a great rower.

Just keep trying to pile the food in mate - remember to use shakes to hit macros of really struggling but other than that MTFU! Text me weigh in tmro please mate.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Deads much better  can't wait to see what you hit on 5pl next week!
> 
> Looks a strong workout - uouve always been a great rower.
> 
> Just keep trying to pile the food in mate - remember to use shakes to hit macros of really struggling but other than that MTFU! Text me weigh in tmro please mate.


Haha mate i am trying to MTFU! I've even got Rosie nagging me to eat and stop being a pu$$y! I'm thinking weight might be the same this week or maybe a pound heavier!


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate a little bloat on it. My missus said last night "i love your big fat hairy belly" She was close to getting a big fat foot in her ar$e after that comment! ha!
> 
> Last night was back and did the follwoing
> 
> deads
> 
> 120 x 10
> 
> 160 x 10
> 
> 200 x 7 PB
> 
> had some left in the tank here so next week it'll be 220kg x 7!
> 
> Underhand BORS
> 
> 140 x 8
> 
> 160 x 8
> 
> 170 x 5
> 
> one arm dead rows
> 
> 57.5 x 8 x 3
> 
> pulldown machine was broke so did 50 pull ups and finished with staightarm pull downs 5 plates x 20 x 3
> 
> Doing arms again today and then chest tomorrow. Nice chilled weekend.
> 
> Oh and appetite is sh1te again. Having my digestive enzymes but still struggling with meals. I think when you are eating a lot of food it can get like this though and you stop enjoying food


That made me LOL hahaha!

How are you actually finding it compared to other orals?


----------



## liam0810

So I've decided that the 211 pro chem stuff I've been using for like 6 weeks is a bag of sh1t as it's not made a difference to me! No tren rapeyness, sweats, nothing!

Now I am in dire need of proper gear.

In sick of sh1t gear!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> So I've decided that the 211 pro chem stuff I've been using for like 6 weeks is a bag of sh1t as it's not made a difference to me! No tren rapeyness, sweats, nothing!
> 
> Now I am in dire need of proper gear.
> 
> In sick of sh1t gear!


PMSL. Don't trust any pro Chen branded stuff out there ya silly sausage


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> PMSL. Don't trust any pro Chen branded stuff out there ya silly sausage


Mate only reason i did was coz a few lads round mine had been raving about it! I've not had PC for years and now I know why!

I'm getting offered the new pro chem stuff and the lad who is selling it I trust but now I'm proper wary.

It gets right on my t1ts that you just don't know what is good or bunk anymore. As you can't really trust anyone on here as most have ulterior motives.

Why are there no honest drug dealers anymore?!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Mate only reason i did was coz a few lads round mine had been raving about it! I've not had PC for years and now I know why!
> 
> I'm getting offered the new pro chem stuff and the lad who is selling it I trust but now I'm proper wary.
> 
> It gets right on my t1ts that you just don't know what is good or bunk anymore. As you can't really trust anyone on here as most have ulterior motives.
> 
> Why are there no honest drug dealers anymore?!


I know what you mean mate! Annoying that cùnts make up vials of oil with very little or no gear in them.

I'm happy with what I'm on at the moment so can't grumble.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I know what you mean mate! Annoying that cùnts make up vials of oil with very little or no gear in them.
> 
> I'm happy with what I'm on at the moment so can't grumble.


I think only way you know the gear you are getting is decent is if you see it fcuking made!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I think only way you know the gear you are getting is decent is if you see it fcuking made!


True mate, or brew your own lol


----------



## ryda

liam0810 said:


> Mate only reason i did was coz a few lads round mine had been raving about it! I've not had PC for years and now I know why!
> 
> I'm getting offered the new pro chem stuff and the lad who is selling it I trust but now I'm proper wary.
> 
> It gets right on my t1ts that you just don't know what is good or bunk anymore. As you can't really trust anyone on here as most have ulterior motives.
> 
> Why are there no honest drug dealers anymore?!


Seems to be a lot of that **** round Manchester at the moment haha a guy I know got some of the anavar, and he got loads of weird bumps n rashes all over his body from it and another lad I know says he's on pro chem I've told him it's probably fake and last time i saw him, well I think paris Hilton is more built then him haha

I'm glad I've got my trusted sources and there not from Manchester


----------



## liam0810

ryda said:


> Seems to be a lot of that **** round Manchester at the moment haha a guy I know got some of the anavar, and he got loads of weird bumps n rashes all over his body from it and another lad I know says he's on pro chem I've told him it's probably fake and last time i saw him, well I think paris Hilton is more built then him haha
> 
> I'm glad I've got my trusted sources and there not from Manchester


Thing is I trust the lad who gets me my gear but even he's been on that 211 and just admitted it was sh1t!

I'm close to prep and need bang on gear!

Mancs are fcukers ha


----------



## ryda

liam0810 said:


> Thing is I trust the lad who gets me my gear but even he's been on that 211 and just admitted it was sh1t!
> 
> I'm close to prep and need bang on gear!
> 
> Mancs are fcukers ha


Haha yeh I always ask what labs they got first and for a pic, then I'll google the labs and post the pics etc on forums and ask for reviews etc I proper do my research even when getting gear for my mates, I've had fake/underdosed gear before I felt extremely ripped off!!


----------



## liam0810

ryda said:


> Haha yeh I always ask what labs they got first and for a pic, then I'll google the labs and post the pics etc on forums and ask for reviews etc I proper do my research even when getting gear for my mates, I've had fake/underdosed gear before I felt extremely ripped off!!


Mate I usually do and used to have a belting source but then just started using a local lad and most I've had off him has been good. But this has proper let me down.

Just spoke to another lad my mate uses and he's an Arab and going "I guarantee it's very good gear! If you don't like I will refund!" Haha yeah right!


----------



## ryda

liam0810 said:


> Mate I usually do and used to have a belting source but then just started using a local lad and most I've had off him has been good. But this has proper let me down.
> 
> Just spoke to another lad my mate uses and he's an Arab and going "I guarantee it's very good gear! If you don't like I will refund!" Haha yeah right!


Haha just don't buy gear in Manc and tbh it's most of the north west of England loads of fake all over from Manchester to Oldham to Liverpool etc


----------



## RowRow

ryda said:


> Haha just don't buy gear in Manc and tbh it's most of the north west of England loads of fake all over from Manchester to Oldham to Liverpool etc


So true! Tonnes of fakes up near Liverpool/Chester etc it's why I get most my gear elsewhere


----------



## liam0810

RowRow said:


> So true! Tonnes of fakes up near Liverpool/Chester etc it's why I get most my gear elsewhere


I'm gonna start getting it from an old source I think as he didn't let me down. It was just always more convenient than having to send money to the person in the post and then wait for it to come. Whereas when it's local you just drive and pick it up. Yes I'm impatient


----------



## ryda

liam0810 said:


> I'm gonna start getting it from an old source I think as he didn't let me down. It was just always more convenient than having to send money to the person in the post and then wait for it to come. Whereas when it's local you just drive and pick it up. Yes I'm impatient


Lol send money in the post? **** that!! All about an instant bank transfer then the source sending it recorded delivery received the next day boom


----------



## liam0810

ryda said:


> Lol send money in the post? **** that!! All about an instant bank transfer then the source sending it recorded delivery received the next day boom


Problem with that is that if they keep getting bank transfers they can end up having their accounts watched


----------



## ryda

liam0810 said:


> Problem with that is that if they keep getting bank transfers they can end up having their accounts watched


Even if it's small amounts? A lot of the websites all use western union for some reason instead of paypal


----------



## liam0810

ryda said:


> Even if it's small amounts? A lot of the websites all use western union for some reason instead of paypal


Yeah they do and I know someone who got caught out using western union!

You think about it mate if it's 60 here or 80 here off different people, could be couple grand a month in total, the bank get a little suspicious of this and start tracking the account


----------



## ryda

liam0810 said:


> Yeah they do and I know someone who got caught out using western union!
> 
> You think about it mate if it's 60 here or 80 here off different people, could be couple grand a month in total, the bank get a little suspicious of this and start tracking the account


Lol could just be selling t-shirts for all they know! Nosey ****s! Can't do anything these days


----------



## liam0810

ryda said:


> Lol could just be selling t-shirts for all they know! Nosey ****s! Can't do anything these days


You can't mate but I'm guessing when money is being transferred they're not putting it for "t shirt" and even if they were they then could start wondering if he's making an income off it why isn't he paying tax?


----------



## ryda

liam0810 said:


> You can't mate but I'm guessing when money is being transferred they're not putting it for "t shirt" and even if they were they then could start wondering if he's making an income off it why isn't he paying tax?


Haha yeh good point


----------



## liam0810

Trained saturday and did arms again and struggled if i'm honest. Shortness of breath and coughing a lot. Sunday i was ill and walked my dog less than 2 miles and was completely fcuked. Coughing got worse and as i have asthma it really affects me. Yesterday i was bolloxed. Couldn't get off the couch and was just aching all over. Today feel a little better and going to train delts. i've had a good few weeks of training and not letting this stop me. Going to try and book in at docs tomorrow about my chest and see if they can sort it. coz of this hunger hasn't been great but am still eating as much as i can.

i got a bottle of super rip on saturday made by Excel Pharma and i've used their t400 before and it was decent. I actually think its working and as i'm a little more horny and thats how i judge gear ha!


----------



## liam0810

Delts done tonight and was ok seeing as though still feeling groggy.

Should of been smith press first so I started on heavy partial laterals

25 x 25

35 x 25

40 x 25

40 x 25

Seated laterals

15 x 15

17.5 x 10

Smith press to nose

110 x 10

150 x 6 struggled on this

90 x 15,5 rest pause

45 degree rear raises

17.5 x 15

22.5 x 10

25 x 25 partials

Tri set calves

Standing raises

Stack x 10

Seated calves with 2 sec pause at bottom and top

25 x 8

BW flat raise

Bw x 20

Did this 3 times

Weight is down a kg after being ill this weekend but I'm relaxed as got enough time.

Might up my insulin use this week


----------



## liam0810

Legs done and on way to gym got text off my mate whose been training with me "sorry Mate had to lend mum my car". So legs were solo again!

Leg extensions

15 plates x 15, 5 RP

Stack x 11, 4, 5 RP

Close stance smith squats

60 x 15

100 x 12

140 x 10

180 x 3 and 4 forced - PB

Knee was in bits after this but was pleased I got 180 out. Next week it'll be 180 x 6 and go for 190 x 2

Leg press - I changed this from single leg to standard and did higher reps

260 x 20

400 x 15

440 x 10 blowing out my ****!

200 x 30

Lower back pumped on last couple sets. Think from dbol.

Heavy hack partials

200 x 20

220 x 20

220 x 20

220 x 20

Leg extension FST 7

13 plates x 10 x 7

After this I went and threw up.

Changed it up a bit as wanted a partner there for my usual routine. Next week back to before.

But I can say my legs are sore already and I'm cramping.

Weight is stalling at moment so think I'm gonna have a big ass cheat day on Saturday


----------



## Queenie

Totally jealous of your cheat day!! Make sure it's a good one


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Totally jealous of your cheat day!! Make sure it's a good one


I need one to get my weight going back up! So I'm not gonna enjoy it Claire! It's all for the cause ha


----------



## liam0810

Chest done

Incline dead stop

120 x 10

140 x 8

150 x 6

80 x 11,5,4

Next should of been flat DB but all benches taken so did seated hammer press plate loaded

40 x 15

80 x 12

120 x 10

150 x 4 DS 130 x 4, 80 x 7, 40 x 10 with last rep having 15 second hold at bottom and 15 at bottom

Flat flyes

24 x 15

40 x 8

40 x 8

Crossovers triple drop sets

6 plates x 10, 5 x 8, 4 x 8, 3 x 7

7 x 8, 6 x 7, 5 x 5, 4 x 8

Goosed after all this but decided to try and do 100 push ups as quick as possible! This was embarrassing but I managed it but my training partner managed just 50 in the same time!

I can feel the real gear kicking in finally!


----------



## Sharpy76

40kg flyes???

I don't know why I bother reading these journals, makes me feel inadequate!

Unless they were @Chelsea's interpretation of a flye, which is really a press but he's a bit simple and can't distinguish the difference


----------



## Wardy33

Sharpy76 said:


> 40kg flyes???
> 
> I don't know why I bother reading these journals, makes me feel inadequate!
> 
> Unless they were @Chelsea's interpretation of a flye, which is really a press but he's a bit simple and can't distinguish the difference


My training partner is 15 stone and he flyes 50s and flat presses 165.. I look puney following with my 32 fly n 125 bench lol.


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> 40kg flyes???
> 
> I don't know why I bother reading these journals, makes me feel inadequate!
> 
> Unless they were @Chelsea's interpretation of a flye, which is really a press but he's a bit simple and can't distinguish the difference


Mate look at Chelsea, he looks like he rides on Ring a rides and licks windows so you can't blame him!

Heaviest I've been was 45kg which was last year. Only reason I know that was reading my old journal on Wednesday and seeing how strong I stayed in prep but also seeing how tired and moody I was haha! Defo think having will and Scott and my mate danny train with me through prep got me through it. Now if Scott and Will would stop being selfish and move back here and if my mate danny would actually come back to the gym then prep would be easy!

Just weighed myself and



0.1kg off 100! Damn it haha! Obviously my 100kG doesn't look as good as 100KG on Will does or you Sharpy you big Cnut but at least I'm getting to the weight we've set me.

Big cheat day tomorrow and if I'm 100KG for next Saturday at Bodypower and Will and Scott can look me over and plan the last few weeks before prep.


----------



## liam0810

Wardy33 said:


> My training partner is 15 stone and he flyes 50s and flat presses 165.. I look puney following with my 32 fly n 125 bench lol.


He's a strong fcuker! Think I could match his press for 2 or 3 reps but the flyes I'd probably break my arm!

How's training going for you mate?


----------



## Wardy33

liam0810 said:


> He's a strong fcuker! Think I could match his press for 2 or 3 reps but the flyes I'd probably break my arm!
> 
> How's training going for you mate?


Yeah he's strong lol

Not too bad mate, fine tuning my routines to hit my lacking body parts, upper chest is slacking and diet has been bad last 2 weeks due to going on holiday but hopefully get that back on track for Monday. I'm currently deciding either to start Muay Thai for the conditioning side or get a bb coach but coaches are providing hard to find a decent guy who's not booked up like

Edit: also I'm 92.2kg as of this morning lol


----------



## liam0810

Wardy33 said:


> Yeah he's strong lol
> 
> Not too bad mate, fine tuning my routines to hit my lacking body parts, upper chest is slacking and diet has been bad last 2 weeks due to going on holiday but hopefully get that back on track for Monday. I'm currently deciding either to start Muay Thai for the conditioning side or get a bb coach but coaches are providing hard to find a decent guy who's not booked up like
> 
> Edit: also I'm 92.2kg as of this morning lol


You've gotta enjoy holiday mate. I came back and thought i looked ok but the fella who runs my gym said to me on Tuesday "you look good now. When you came back off holiday you looked like a bag of sh1t. Not gonna lie you did!" Haha!

There's a few good coaches on here mate like @ah24 who I'd highly recommend.


----------



## Wardy33

liam0810 said:


> You've gotta enjoy holiday mate. I came back and thought i looked ok but the fella who runs my gym said to me on Tuesday "you look good now. When you came back off holiday you looked like a bag of sh1t. Not gonna lie you did!" Haha!
> 
> There's a few good coaches on here mate like @ah24 who I'd highly recommend.


Yeah I mainly diet down for holiday but u put on half a stone in a week lol! Ok mate, thanks.. today was upper back, what u think of this:

Rack pulls- 110kg x 20, 130 x 12, 170kg x 8, 110 x15.. Bent over row barbell - 70kg x 18, 90kg x 12, 110kg x 10, 115kg x 8.. t bar row wide grip- 20kg x20, 40kg x12, 50kg x8 drop 25kg x8... Cable row- 50kg x20, 70kg x12, 85kg x 10, 95kg x 8.. Face pull - 30kg x20, 45kg x 20, 50kg x 12,.50kg x 12, rear pec dec- 45 x20 ,45kg 20, 45 x 20, dumbbell shrug- 30kg x12, 40kg x 12, 40kg x 8, pull ups (wide,neutral,underarm) 3 sets to failure, total of 50 reps


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> 40kg flyes???
> 
> I don't know why I bother reading these journals, makes me feel inadequate!
> 
> Unless they were @Chelsea's interpretation of a flye, which is really a press but he's a bit simple and can't distinguish the difference


 :lol: you colossal pr**k :lol: I have actually adapted my form and made it a bit more flye like, then again I could probably do a hand stand and still get more growth from my chest than you ever will


----------



## liam0810

Wardy33 said:


> Yeah I mainly diet down for holiday but u put on half a stone in a week lol! Ok mate, thanks.. today was upper back, what u think of this:
> 
> Rack pulls- 110kg x 20, 130 x 12, 170kg x 8, 110 x15.. Bent over row barbell - 70kg x 18, 90kg x 12, 110kg x 10, 115kg x 8.. t bar row wide grip- 20kg x20, 40kg x12, 50kg x8 drop 25kg x8... Cable row- 50kg x20, 70kg x12, 85kg x 10, 95kg x 8.. Face pull - 30kg x20, 45kg x 20, 50kg x 12,.50kg x 12, rear pec dec- 45 x20 ,45kg 20, 45 x 20, dumbbell shrug- 30kg x12, 40kg x 12, 40kg x 8, pull ups (wide,neutral,underarm) 3 sets to failure, total of 50 reps


Looks good mate but i'd throw in some pull ups. Either weighted or go for say 50 reps as quick as possible to start your workout.


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> :lol: you colossal pr**k :lol: I have actually adapted my form and made it a bit more flye like, then again I could probably do a hand stand and still get more growth from my chest than you ever will


TBH thoug Sharpy could look at a dumbell and his arms would grow!


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> TBH thoug Sharpy could look at a dumbell and his arms would grow!


Very true, im not even sure he needs to pick one up, he could just tense them and grow :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> TBH thoug Sharpy could look at a dumbell and his arms would grow!





Chelsea said:


> Very true, im not even sure he needs to pick one up, he could just tense them and grow :lol:


This is true, wish it was the same with my legs:lol:

My arms just respond to anything I do really, I mean just check my avi, struggling like fvck with 10's on the bar

It's not what you lift, it's how you lift it.....

Great stuff getting to your weight target @liam0810, we were saying the other day how much leaner you are this year than last year just before prep. Gonna be good to see what you've put on once you're peeeeeeeeeled!!


----------



## Queenie

Liam... I'm could rent Will to 'the north' during your prep but there will be a clause ie no bum play so probably not worth your while.

I'd miss the big idiot though


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Liam... I'm could rent Will to 'the north' during your prep but there will be a clause ie no bum play so probably not worth your while.
> 
> I'd miss the big idiot though


TBH Claire sex is last thing you want in prep. Actually that's a lie, the first 7 or 8 weeks I was rampant but then I couldn't raise a smile let alone put my willy in anything! I remember 2 weeks after my show getting my first morning glory again and texting my mates! It was a joyous occasion haha!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> This is true, wish it was the same with my legs:lol:
> 
> My arms just respond to anything I do really, I mean just check my avi, struggling like fvck with 10's on the bar
> 
> It's not what you lift, it's how you lift it.....
> 
> Great stuff getting to your weight target @liam0810, we were saying the other day how much leaner you are this year than last year just before prep. Gonna be good to see what you've put on once you're peeeeeeeeeled!!


Mate now you're hitting legs I bet they'll grow like weeds.

I think I'm leaner mate and when Will sees me in the flesh Saturday he'll be honest with me.

You at body power mate or have you not got your passport so can't leave London?


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> TBH Claire sex is last thing you want in prep. Actually that's a lie, the first 7 or 8 weeks I was rampant but then I couldn't raise a smile let alone put my willy in anything! I remember 2 weeks after my show getting my first morning glory again and texting my mates! It was a joyous occasion haha!


You guys have it tough!


----------



## liam0810

So back done tonight and tried to get a PB on deads. Managed 220 x 1 but it was very messy and bad bad form. This was 180KG.

Will try 220 again next week. Problem I get is that I start rounding my back when I go heavy and I know I'll fcuk it up if I carry on! Need to learn to dead properly.






After this was Yates rows

140 x 12

180 x 6

100 x 20

Dead stop DB's

62.5 x 8 x 3

These bollocksed me!

Machine Seated rows with a good stretch and pause at peak contraction

18 plates x 12

Stack x 10

Stack x 7, drop 15 x 4, drop 7 x 10 with 30 sec super slow negative on last set.

Had to rush now as missus was messaging me saying she's dying as she's been off last few days ill with a viral infection. So finished with widegrip pulldowns FST7

60 x 10 x 7

Tomorrow gonna do hammies along with arms as missed them.

Even though session was cut shorter than I wanted it was a good workout.


----------



## Bad Alan

Drop the hips lower in the starting position and use more leg drive mate. Chest up will be a good que for you when pulling from the floor.

Will be totally honest but tbh by prep time you'll def be in a better starting point and have made improvements on last year!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Drop the hips lower in the starting position and use more leg drive mate. Chest up will be a good que for you when pulling from the floor.
> 
> Will be totally honest but tbh by prep time you'll def be in a better starting point and have made improvements on last year!


Mate they were better reps than the 220KG! That rep was ugly and dangerous!

I need to master deads as I never have really. Always find them really alien to me. Love rack deads though.

Yep I know you will be honest.

We training at Ironworks next Saturday?


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Mate now you're hitting legs I bet they'll grow like weeds.
> 
> I think I'm leaner mate and when Will sees me in the flesh Saturday he'll be honest with me.
> 
> You at body power mate or have you not got your passport so can't leave London?


I hope so mate, they're being treated as priority now!

Nah mate, wish I was going now tbh. Never been before


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> I hope so mate, they're being treated as priority now!
> 
> Nah mate, wish I was going now tbh. Never been before


Shame mate would be good to meet you properly so I can call you to your face ????


----------



## Queenie

Sharpy76 said:


> I hope so mate, they're being treated as priority now!
> 
> Nah mate, wish I was going now tbh. Never been before


Sharpy u need to come! Are u busy with football stuff? If not, get arranging!

Oh and I've just seen your training plan for this week... be afraid!


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> Sharpy u need to come! Are u busy with football stuff? If not, get arranging!
> 
> Oh and I've just seen your training plan for this week... be afraid!


Oh. Dear.

*gulp*

Think I'm gonna get some pre workout drink or take an eca. Definitely noticed a drop in energy the last couple of days...

Not football stuff, it's my boy banding exam at his new secondary school next Saturday morning, goes on for 3hrs too! Poor sod has got his SAT's too next week. I would've loved to have gone too


----------



## Queenie

Sharpy76 said:


> Oh. Dear.
> 
> *gulp*
> 
> Think I'm gonna get some pre workout drink or take an eca. Definitely noticed a drop in energy the last couple of days...
> 
> Not football stuff, it's my boy banding exam at his new secondary school next Saturday morning, goes on for 3hrs too! Poor sod has got his SAT's too next week. I would've loved to have gone too


I think he was gonna advise that anyway 

Flipping hell your lad is gonna be knackered after all that! Hope you're taking him out for a treat afterwards?


----------



## Sharpy76

RXQueenie said:


> I think he was gonna advise that anyway
> 
> Flipping hell your lad is gonna be knackered after all that! Hope you're taking him out for a treat afterwards?


No treats for me, no treats for him, that's how I roll I'm afraid

But yeah, he's got a busy week, not to mention he's playing in a cup final today!


----------



## liam0810

So delts done tonight

Smith press to nose

120 x 10

150 x 6

160 x 6

100 x 15

Heavy lat partials

35 x 25

45 x 20

50 x 15

Rear delt raises on 45degree incl bench

20 x 15

26 x 12

35 x 8, drop 17.5 x 8, drop 14 x 6

One arm laterals

20 x 10

22.5 x 10

22.5 x 10 and 6 partials

Bb shrugs

140x 15

160 x 12

270 x 5

300 x 3 and strap snapped!

300 x 4 DS 270 x 3, 220 x 4, 180 x 5, 140 x 6

Done after this

Feeling good at moment. Probably 2 more weeks of gear and then gonna drop it to cruise dose and use GH and slin upto prep.


----------



## liam0810

Legs done and that hurt!

Leg press close stance

2 warm ups

410 x 8

Knees were in bits here so I wrapped them up

490 x 10

540 x 8

540 + 10 stone lad on top x 8

250 x 20

Knees felt ok after I'd wrapped them and I felt strong as ****!

Hack squats

120 x 8

160 x 6

200 x 5 First rep on this I went down too quick and felt pain in my shins! Mate helped me up and I set myself and went again more controlled for 2 more on my own and then 2 with a little touch at bottom.

Blowing out my ar$e after this

Leg extension

12 plates x 15

16 x 12

17 x 8 with 3 assisted

Then onto the killer triple set!

Lying hams/DB reverse lunges/ partial hacks with pause at contraction

Hams 55 x 8, lunges 32.5's x 6, hacks 120 x 20

Hams 65 x 8, lunge 32.5's x 6, hacks 120 x 20

Was close to quitting half way through lunges but cracked on

Hams 75 x 6, lunges 32.5 x 6, hacks 120 x 20

Ran toilet and threw up.

That was hardest leg session for a while and helps 100 times having a partner who can push you.

I'm now currently lying on my bed knackered waiting for Rosie to come home so I can beg her for a massage with a happy ending


----------



## liam0810

Legs are cramping this morning so can only mean it was a good session last night. no training tonight and will just chill out.


----------



## liam0810

So update from the last few days.

Trained back Friday and mixed my usual session up by swapping full deads for rack deads as these just feel a lot lore natural to me. Got 300 x 2 on it and did 4 more sets ranging from 230 - 270.

Also v bar BOR's instead of Yates rows and got a PB of 140 x 3

Rest of workout was as per usual and felt good and strong. Having my mate train with me makes a big difference.

Saturday I was body power all day and had a great catch up with @Bad Alan who I've actually missed! He's looking big and also looks very happy with @queenie. First time I've had a proper long chat with Claire and she's a lovely girl so Will has done well for himself. Also of course @Chelsea was following these two about I think trying to get a three way going! Phil's a big lad and not bad for a southerner. Also I think he understood me ok!

Caught up with a load of people I've not seen for ages there and was a really good day. Went to ironworks which is a top notch gym and trained with Scott and his missus Fran. Always enjoy training with Scott and I got a PB of 180 x 2 smith press to nose. Think I could of got 185 out even. Just felt strong!

Spoke to Scott about prep and he said I look good at 100kg, a lot leaner than last year and I've got thicker which was an aim.

When I was at BP I went to see Paul George as his gym is two mins from me and wanted him to be brutally honest with me about how I look. So shown him pics from last years show and he said legs were lagging and I had probably another 8 pounds to come off! I respect Paul's opinion massively as he's an ex pro who condition was always insane. Condition is what I want to nail on stage as I'll never be the biggest.

Prep starts in 6 weeks and I feel a little happier than I was after Will saying I looked decent and Scott. Still a lot of work to do and Leeds is a good show so competition will be strong.


----------



## liam0810

Oh and I'm off to watch my mate in NABBA in a few hours. This was him this morning


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Oh and I'm off to watch my mate in NABBA in a few hours. This was him this morning
> 
> View attachment 151018


Fcuk me he looks skinless. Pealed!


----------



## Queenie

Great to meet and chat with u too! And thank u we are very happy... its ridiculous lol. Such a fab day and I thought IronWorks was awesome. My good friend Lisa lives in Brum so I wanna tie meeting up with her with training at IronWorks from now on... we'll see lol. So glad u got compliments from Will and Scott, I said to him that I thought u were looking good too!

Very much hoping to see u down our way soon 

Oh and I'm kicking myself that we didn't get a pic of us all! Next time for sure! x


----------



## bail

liam0810 said:


> Oh and I'm off to watch my mate in NABBA in a few hours. This was him this morning
> 
> View attachment 151018


Amazing condition, especially legs and midsection


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> So update from the last few days.
> 
> Trained back Friday and mixed my usual session up by swapping full deads for rack deads as these just feel a lot lore natural to me. Got 300 x 2 on it and did 4 more sets ranging from 230 - 270.
> 
> Also v bar BOR's instead of Yates rows and got a PB of 140 x 3
> 
> Rest of workout was as per usual and felt good and strong. Having my mate train with me makes a big difference.
> 
> Saturday I was body power all day and had a great catch up with @Bad Alan who I've actually missed! He's looking big and also looks very happy with @queenie. First time I've had a proper long chat with Claire and she's a lovely girl so Will has done well for himself. Also of course @Chelsea was following these two about I think trying to get a three way going! Phil's a big lad and not bad for a southerner. Also I think he understood me ok!
> 
> Caught up with a load of people I've not seen for ages there and was a really good day. Went to ironworks which is a top notch gym and trained with Scott and his missus Fran. Always enjoy training with Scott and I got a PB of 180 x 2 smith press to nose. Think I could of got 185 out even. Just felt strong!
> 
> Spoke to Scott about prep and he said I look good at 100kg, a lot leaner than last year and I've got thicker which was an aim.
> 
> When I was at BP I went to see Paul George as his gym is two mins from me and wanted him to be brutally honest with me about how I look. So shown him pics from last years show and he said legs were lagging and I had probably another 8 pounds to come off! I respect Paul's opinion massively as he's an ex pro who condition was always insane. Condition is what I want to nail on stage as I'll never be the biggest.
> 
> Prep starts in 6 weeks and I feel a little happier than I was after Will saying I looked decent and Scott. Still a lot of work to do and Leeds is a good show so competition will be strong.


Haha was good to see you mate, I did understand most things.....although I had no idea you were vertically challenged, I always assumed you were taller :lol:


----------



## liam0810

@Suprakill4 Gaz won his class and was robbed of the overall by bent judges giving it to Bernie Cooper. Bernie is 68 and in amazing shape for his age but no way should he of got over all, which the actual organiser said when he rang Gaz to apologise. He said he was embarrassed by it and wants to sponsor him at the World's! I think decisions like this tar the reputations of federations like NABBA and its a real shame.


----------



## liam0810

@Suprakill4 Gaz won his class and was robbed of the overall by bent judges giving it to Bernie Cooper. Bernie is 68 and in amazing shape for his age but no way should he of got over all, which the actual organiser said when he rang Gaz to apologise. He said he was embarrassed by it and wants to sponsor him at the World's! I think decisions like this tar the reputations of federations like NABBA and its a real shame.


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Great to meet and chat with u too! And thank u we are very happy... its ridiculous lol. Such a fab day and I thought IronWorks was awesome. My good friend Lisa lives in Brum so I wanna tie meeting up with her with training at IronWorks from now on... we'll see lol. So glad u got compliments from Will and Scott, I said to him that I thought u were looking good too!
> 
> Very much hoping to see u down our way soon
> 
> Oh and I'm kicking myself that we didn't get a pic of us all! Next time for sure! x


Yeah we'll try and sort it and get down there soon. especially if the weather is nice as Brighton's nice in the sun apart from not having sand on the beach!

if i'm ever in a 30 mile radius of Ironworks i'll defo be there!


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Haha was good to see you mate, I did understand most things.....although I had no idea you were vertically challenged, I always assumed you were taller :lol:


nope mate i'm small and sexy! if i was any taller then i'd be too sexy and it just wouldn't be fair. Where as you are tall and average so i think we know who is the winner in life with this one haha


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> nope mate i'm small and sexy! if i was any taller then i'd be too sexy and it just wouldn't be fair. Where as you are tall and average so i think we know who is the winner in life with this one haha


Hahahaha there is nothing average about me, everything is better when its bigger so..................WINNING 

Plus your accent makes you sound like some sort of gypsy.......LOSING :lol:

p.s small and sexy is for women not men


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha there is nothing average about me, everything is better when its bigger so..................WINNING
> 
> Plus your accent makes you sound like some sort of gypsy.......LOSING :lol:
> 
> p.s small and sexy is for women not men


at least Gypises have had TV series and films (Snatch) made about them. What film have you seen based on a big and daft sailor top wearing cockney? None! And if they did make one you'd have that tw4t Danny Dyer be you. Now that is losing! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> at least Gypises have had TV series and films (Snatch) made about them. What film have you seen based on a big and daft sailor top wearing cockney? None! And if they did make one you'd have that tw4t Danny Dyer be you. Now that is losing! :thumb:


 :lol: touché :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> @Suprakill4 Gaz won his class and was robbed of the overall by bent judges giving it to Bernie Cooper. Bernie is 68 and in amazing shape for his age but no way should he of got over all, which the actual organiser said when he rang Gaz to apologise. He said he was embarrassed by it and wants to sponsor him at the World's! I think decisions like this tar the reputations of federations like NABBA and its a real shame.


The politics involved in this sports fcuking horrible mate.

Any comp pics. Damn impressive physique. Incredible condition you don't see many turn up in that level of conditioning. Tell him well done!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> The politics involved in this sports fcuking horrible mate.
> 
> Any comp pics. Damn impressive physique. Incredible condition you don't see many turn up in that level of conditioning. Tell him well done!


He should have some soon mate and I'll post them. I'd love to get in his condition this year.


----------



## liam0810

Legs tonight as now hitting them twice a week so it was

Knees in feet out lying leg curls 5 x 6-8 - this hurt! I managed 50kg on these when I usually do 75-80!

Seated leg curls toes up 5 x 6-8

60 x 8

70 x 8

75 x 5

75 x 6 (2 forced)

70 x 6

Constant tension leg extentions 5 x 20-25 30 seconds rest

55 x 25

55 x 20 x 4

Leg press 3 x 8

540 x 10 too light

570 x 9

620 x 10 (this was 530 with a lad weighing 90 on top)

Then smith squats 5 reps 3

sets

140 x 5

180 x 5

180 x 4 and last rep for 5 got stuck at bottom!

Wide stance ATG squats

100 x 20 x 3

Lower back was in bits doing these so struggled

Weighted Standing calve raises and bw raises. No rest between sets so constant back and forth

50kg x 10, bw x 10 x 4

50kg x 20, bw x 20

Toe press

180 x 10 x 7 very little rest between sets


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> He should have some soon mate and I'll post them. I'd love to get in his condition this year.


Awesome mate. Well, you CAN get into that condition mate. And your level of commitment should easily allow you to aswell.


----------



## Bad Alan

Scott's new training plan? Has he taken diet back over again too? Glad to see the realisation of losing a friend has kicked his ass into helping you if so!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Scott's new training plan? Has he taken diet back over again too? Glad to see the realisation of losing a friend has kicked his ass into helping you if so!


Training plan was from him last night but diet is yours pal. I like your diet and was enjoying your training actually but he wants me hitting legs and arms twice a week as they need bringing up. I'm surprised he sent something through actually!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome mate. Well, you CAN get into that condition mate. And your level of commitment should easily allow you to aswell.


Yeah mate I'm gonna try! Have you decided on a show yet? I think you should choose one and just stick to it!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:



> Yeah mate I'm gonna try! Have you decided on a show yet? I think you should choose one and just stick to it!


I'll not be competing this year mate. Had a pretty unproductive bulk due to various problems. Only now am I starting to put a bit of weight back on. I'm 15 stone 5 and quite a bit leaner than when I got to my biggest at 15.10 last time. Need much more size before even considering competing but next years the plan (been saying that for years lol).


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> I'll not be competing this year mate. Had a pretty unproductive bulk due to various problems. Only now am I starting to put a bit of weight back on. I'm 15 stone 5 and quite a bit leaner than when I got to my biggest at 15.10 last time. Need much more size before even considering competing but next years the plan (been saying that for years lol).


I don't think you need loads more size mate. You look lean there and bet would come in about 80kg which you'd look awesome at. Plus look at it how I looked at my first show. I went into it just wanting to see if I could get on stage and never to win.

So you should just do it and then progress from there


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I don't think you need loads more size mate. You look lean there and bet would come in about 80kg which you'd look awesome at. Plus look at it how I looked at my first show. I went into it just wanting to see if I could get on stage and never to win.
> 
> So you should just do it and then progress from there


I like to win mate I would feel confident competing unless I thought I looked good, which I don't at the minute and the more I think about competing the less the idea feels attractive to me tbh. We will see mate but it won't be this year as financially not a chance it's viable.


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> I like to win mate I would feel confident competing unless I thought I looked good, which I don't at the minute and the more I think about competing the less the idea feels attractive to me tbh. We will see mate but it won't be this year as financially not a chance it's viable.


Looking good there k. Delts are brill mate. How who's journal is this?


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> Looking good there k. Delts are brill mate. How who's journal is this?


Lol. Ive gone and done a juic3d havnt I after preaching to him lmao. Thanks mate. I don't have a journal. Just wanted to show Liam why not competing as still miles off bud. Back to it being Liam's journal don't wanna clutter it.


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. Ive gone and done a juic3d havnt I after preaching to him lmao. Thanks mate. I don't have a journal. Just wanted to show Liam why not competing as still miles off bud. Back to it being Liam's journal don't wanna clutter it.


Haha. You've done a juic3d if you post a pic once a week for a year


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> I like to win mate I would feel confident competing unless I thought I looked good, which I don't at the minute and the more I think about competing the less the idea feels attractive to me tbh. We will see mate but it won't be this year as financially not a chance it's viable.


Mate if it competing doesn't seem attractive to you then forget about it for the time being and maybe next year on in a few years it might be what you want. And yeah it can be pricy as well!


----------



## liam0810

So delts and chest tonight

High incline flyes cables 3 x 20 slow deep stretch and hold at top

5 plates x 20

6 x 20

7 x 10 too heavy 6 x 15

Cable side laterals 3 x 12-15

4 x 15

5 x 15

6 x 10 and 5 forced

Flat dumbbell press 2 x 4-6

62.5's x 8 found quite easy

72.5's x 1. Struggled to get them up with my right elbow as it just kept giving way. I know I can press these but my elbow wouldn't let me.

Dropped to 50's and did 18 reps

Press to nose smith 2 x 4-6

140 x 7

160 x 5

Press/fly flat - flye 5 reps press 5 reps flye 5 press 5 (20reps ) 3 sets

20 x 20

30 x 20

30 x 20

Pec dec 3 x 6-8 reps

15 plates x 12

17 x 8

18 x 7, 6 partials

Seated dumbbell front raises 4 sets 20,12,8,4-6

7.5's x 20

10's x 12

15 x 8

17 x 4

Done. Gym was hot and found this session hard!

Rest day Tomoz and just had a dominos as my mid week cheat meal. 1st time I've enjoyed a cheat meal in ages! Dbol and var mess my appetite so not being on them has helped


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Mate if it competing doesn't seem attractive to you then forget about it for the time being and maybe next year on in a few years it might be what you want. And yeah it can be pricy as well!


Exactly mate. When I feel ready to do it ill do it. No pressure. No one to impress. Etc. just happy plodding along at the minute tbh and for once I am getting massive satisfaction from it, enjoying it so much. I am however back to work in less than two weeks even though back still feels completely fcuked and the physio a made it 10 times worse so imagine I'll be very tired as not used to it. Such is life. 

Good to see your doing well mate. Can't wait to see how well you will look on stage again. You doing classics again? Surely be too big for that now?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Exactly mate. When I feel ready to do it ill do it. No pressure. No one to impress. Etc. just happy plodding along at the minute tbh and for once I am getting massive satisfaction from it, enjoying it so much. I am however back to work in less than two weeks even though back still feels completely fcuked and the physio a made it 10 times worse so imagine I'll be very tired as not used to it. Such is life.
> 
> Good to see your doing well mate. Can't wait to see how well you will look on stage again. You doing classics again? Surely be too big for that now?


If you're enjoying training then just do it for yourself. If i'm honest i'm looking forward to doing this show and then having a year out and playing about with diet and training and not having to think about a show.

I thought you were back at work mate? or did you go back and go off sick again?


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> If you're enjoying training then just do it for yourself. If i'm honest i'm looking forward to doing this show and then having a year out and playing about with diet and training and not having to think about a show.
> 
> I thought you were back at work mate? or did you go back and go off sick again?


Went back and my back was feeling decent mate but they fcuked me around with my phased return and soon as went above 6 hours a day my back just went again. I'm sort of learning to just ignore it but it's been particularly bad again lately.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Went back and my back was feeling decent mate but they fcuked me around with my phased return and soon as went above 6 hours a day my back just went again. I'm sort of learning to just ignore it but it's been particularly bad again lately.


What have you done to your back mate? is it work related or from the gym or something?


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> What have you done to your back mate? is it work related or from the gym or something?


Doing squats over two years ago at the bottom of the rep something went, you could actually hear it crunch and I've had issues with it ever since. Having a sit down job just makes it considerably worse as it just seizes up. I have physio weekly and have to do stretches daily but it's probably never going to feel right again. I cannot squat or deadlift because of it. Have just started back extensions and they are going well and should build some strength back up. Just gotta work around it.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Doing squats over two years ago at the bottom of the rep something went, you could actually hear it crunch and I've had issues with it ever since. Having a sit down job just makes it considerably worse as it just seizes up. I have physio weekly and have to do stretches daily but it's probably never going to feel right again. I cannot squat or deadlift because of it. Have just started back extensions and they are going well and should build some strength back up. Just gotta work around it.


i get lower back pain if i'm in the car too long but thankfully its not as bad as yours mate. Has it got better with all the physio? Have they said what it actually is? like bulging discs or anything like that?


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> i get lower back pain if i'm in the car too long but thankfully its not as bad as yours mate. Has it got better with all the physio? Have they said what it actually is? like bulging discs or anything like that?


Yeah some jargon I don't understand mate. Physio doesn't tend to help that much tbh.


----------



## RACK

Suprakill4 said:


> Doing squats over two years ago at the bottom of the rep something went, you could actually hear it crunch and I've had issues with it ever since. Having a sit down job just makes it considerably worse as it just seizes up. I have physio weekly and have to do stretches daily but it's probably never going to feel right again. I cannot squat or deadlift because of it. Have just started back extensions and they are going well and should build some strength back up. Just gotta work around it.


Was it like a "POP" noise/feeling? Kinda like when you crack your knuckles or a joint (if that makes sense?)

That's what happened to me and it turned out to be my pelvis. It has about a 2mm tolerance of move ment in the joints in it, if the body senses more than 2mm the whole back tenses/seizes up causing excutiating pain and it feels like you're crippled. Took me 20mins to walk to a&e across the road from work, it's literally a 5min walk max!

The chiro I went to see said that the back injury was the result of the problem but the pelvis was the cause


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Was it like a "POP" noise/feeling? Kinda like when you crack your knuckles or a joint (if that makes sense?)
> 
> That's what happened to me and it turned out to be my pelvis. It has about a 2mm tolerance of move ment in the joints in it, if the body senses more than 2mm the whole back tenses/seizes up causing excutiating pain and it feels like you're crippled. Took me 20mins to walk to a&e across the road from work, it's literally a 5min walk max!
> 
> The chiro I went to see said that the back injury was the result of the problem but the pelvis was the cause


Yes it was as you explain but more of a crunch sort or noise and it hurt bad when I done it. Will book in the chiro when I can afford it.


----------



## RACK

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes it was as you explain but more of a crunch sort or noise and it hurt bad when I done it. Will book in the chiro when I can afford it.


I'll drop you a PM in a bit of the bloke I went to, he's at the old birkdale clinic near clifton park. Only cost me £35 I think and sorted it right out. Told me to get a special belt for lifting too, it goes round your hips instead of your waist and keeps everything tight.

PS, sorry for hijack Liam  x


----------



## liam0810

@RACK and @Suprakill4 i don't mind the hijack, makes my journal seem more popular haha!

Well no training tonight as i'm still in work and gonna be here till about 10. Had an issue with asbestos contractors on one of my jobs potentially exposing others to asbestos so i've had to sort that out for the past 5 hours! So back in office now trying to finish work off that needs to be done today. Was an arm session i was looking forward to as well! Oh well!

Also, not eaten much as well as been running round like a cnut stressing! Got a pack of rice cakes here and a protein shake to keep me going for a little while


----------



## dibdabs

A pack of rice cakes and a protein shake could keep a skinny guy like u going forever!


----------



## liam0810

dibdabs said:


> A pack of rice cakes and a protein shake could keep a skinny guy like u going forever!


Are you back again sweetcheeks? Or is this a flying visit?

And the rice cakes and shake lasted me an hour and ended up in nandos on my own!


----------



## liam0810

So i'm back after a few days in Italy with the family and feel nice and chilled after it. Food over there was amazing but not exactly great for bodybuilidng but i still ate decent. It turns out that all italians are miserable fcuks and the women are tidy but you can tell they need to shave a lot or they'd look like Chewbacca!

Back in gym tonight for legs and think i better start doing some abs as i've not done a sit up for nearly 12 months!


----------



## dibdabs

liam0810 said:


> Are you back again sweetcheeks? Or is this a flying visit?
> 
> And the rice cakes and shake lasted me an hour and ended up in nandos on my own!


Im going to try and stick around a bit, I train and eat better when im around you bunch! Lol.

All seems good in your world im glad


----------



## liam0810

dibdabs said:


> Im going to try and stick around a bit, I train and eat better when im around you bunch! Lol.
> 
> All seems good in your world im glad


Yeah things aren't too bad. What about you?


----------



## dibdabs

liam0810 said:


> Yeah things aren't too bad. What about you?


Yeah im fine plodding along as usual  happiest ive been in ages since dan passing so just need to get ontop of this training malarky again!


----------



## liam0810

dibdabs said:


> Yeah im fine plodding along as usual  happiest ive been in ages since dan passing so just need to get ontop of this training malarky again!


You will do no doubt, and i can always help out if you need me to. Work good? Seen pics of Jack and he's growing up fast!


----------



## dibdabs

liam0810 said:


> You will do no doubt, and i can always help out if you need me to. Work good? Seen pics of Jack and he's growing up fast!


Thank you  works fine, im actually on the sick at the moment lol but its for good reason. Nothing i can put on here but nothing worrying lol its shedding some light on a few things tho. And ive went back dancing which is going fine at the mo  yeah hes huuge love him  so r u competing this year or? I obviously havent bothered reading lol


----------



## liam0810

dibdabs said:


> Thank you  works fine, im actually on the sick at the moment lol but its for good reason. Nothing i can put on here but nothing worrying lol its shedding some light on a few things tho. And ive went back dancing which is going fine at the mo  yeah hes huuge love him  so r u competing this year or? I obviously havent bothered reading lol


Hope everythings alright kiddo! Nowt wrong with dancing and if i remember rightly you're very good on the pole :tongue: You back at same place?

And i can't beleive you haven't bothered to read all 89 pages of my journal which actually can be summed up like this

I did my show, got messy for nearly 6 months on stag do's, weddings, p1ss ups. At Xmas realised that i needed to wind it in and am now leading a boring life and i just b1tch and moan about not being as big as i want to be, having niggling injuries and just generally complaining. Oh and i compete 20th September


----------



## dibdabs

Haha my memory of that night never did come back! Lol. Yep still in the same place, all the girls are nicer in there than before which is nice!

Ahhh u and your injuries! U need to date a flipping doctor! Lol. U were massive when I seen u and that was ages ago how can u complain lol.

Wheres this comp to?


----------



## liam0810

dibdabs said:


> Haha my memory of that night never did come back! Lol. Yep still in the same place, all the girls are nicer in there than before which is nice!
> 
> Ahhh u and your injuries! U need to date a flipping doctor! Lol. U were massive when I seen u and that was ages ago how can u complain lol.
> 
> Wheres this comp to?


haha that memorable was it! Yep me and my injuries still, not had a butt cheek twice the size since i was in Cardiff though!

Show is in Leeds so closer than last year. Dating a doctor would be fun. Imagine all the free drugs i could get. I'm bigger than i was when i seen you but still not big enough! ha!


----------



## dibdabs

liam0810 said:


> haha that memorable was it! Yep me and my injuries still, not had a butt cheek twice the size since i was in Cardiff though!
> 
> Show is in Leeds so closer than last year. Dating a doctor would be fun. Imagine all the free drugs i could get. I'm bigger than i was when i seen you but still not big enough! ha!


I remember bits, bits that are best not disclosed on here pmsl. Thats good cos that moaning was unbearable haha.

Wheres the recent pictures!? I need to assess!!!


----------



## liam0810

dibdabs said:


> I remember bits, bits that are best not disclosed on here pmsl. Thats good cos that moaning was unbearable haha.
> 
> Wheres the recent pictures!? I need to assess!!!


Haha yep most of what happened shouldn't be mentioned on here!

Photos from last month are a bit back. Will get some next week as well so you can see how fat I am!

So are you back in gym or did you never stop? Seen pic in your journal and still looking tidy


----------



## dibdabs

liam0810 said:


> Haha yep most of what happened shouldn't be mentioned on here!
> 
> Photos from last month are a bit back. Will get some next week as well so you can see how fat I am!
> 
> So are you back in gym or did you never stop? Seen pic in your journal and still looking tidy


Pmsl.

Ahhh yay I love fatness!

Umm ive never really stopped but then again I havent been all that consistent.. more consistent the last couple of months but this week and last have been difficult with half term and this stupid illness where all my balance went. Im probably still in the best shape ive been, just need to get that consistency back and get bigger arms and shoulders!!


----------



## Bad Alan

How was Italy mate? Nice to have some time away with the gf AGAIN?  pics were adorable, nice shorts!

Back on track in gym and things going well?


----------



## liam0810

dibdabs said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> Ahhh yay I love fatness!
> 
> Umm ive never really stopped but then again I havent been all that consistent.. more consistent the last couple of months but this week and last have been difficult with half term and this stupid illness where all my balance went. Im probably still in the best shape ive been, just need to get that consistency back and get bigger arms and shoulders!!


I've got a good delt session for you and maybe a decent one for arms to that I'll put in your journal for you.

@Bad Alan - it was really good mate. My mam and Ian paid for everything which was really good of them. Weight this morning was 222pounds so 101kg. Got another 2kg to go and I've hit target weight! Adding back in slin next week and then dbol week after.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I've got a good delt session for you and maybe a decent one for arms to that I'll put in your journal for you.
> 
> @Bad Alan - it was really good mate. My mam and Ian paid for everything which was really good of them. Weight this morning was 222pounds so 101kg. Got another 2kg to go and I've hit target weight! Adding back in slin next week and then dbol week after.


That's really good mate  you've kicked ass this past couple months and reaping rewards. Much better place to best last years outing on stage!

Scott in regular contact? When you going to start dieting?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> How was Italy mate? Nice to have some time away with the gf AGAIN?  pics were adorable, nice shorts!
> 
> Back on track in gym and things going well?


Oh and I love those pink shorts!

Yep back on gym today doing legs and felt strong!

Lying leg curls with feet out

55 x 8

60 x 8 x 4

Leg extensions 30 secs rest between sets

50 x 20 x 5

Hack squats 50% of ROM

200 x 12

250 x 8

260 x 8

Squats

160 x 8

180 x 5 still had some left in tank

200 x fail - took weight off rack and stumbled and twinged back. Re-racked and went again but failed. Dropped weight and did 160 x 8

Deep leg press

200 x 20 x 3

Standing calf raises superset with seated calves. No rest between sets throughout

Standing 50 x 10, seated 20 x 10 x 10 sets

Done.

Bit gutted about the 200kg but I know I've got it in me. Next week I'll smash it


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> That's really good mate  you've kicked ass this past couple months and reaping rewards. Much better place to best last years outing on stage!
> 
> Scott in regular contact? When you going to start dieting?


Yeah i need to be better than last time or I'm gonna be letting myself down!

Yeah he is at moment. Spoke to him today and told me keep doing sessions from last week.

Diet is same you gave me and gonna try your slin protocol from next week.

You glad to be in prep now?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yeah i need to be better than last time or I'm gonna be letting myself down!
> 
> Yeah he is at moment. Spoke to him today and told me keep doing sessions from last week.
> 
> Diet is same you gave me and gonna try your slin protocol from next week.
> 
> You glad to be in prep now?


That's good pleased he is!

That'll work well now  get it in ya!

Yea it's good - dropped 3kg last week on 4k kcals and 450g carbs lol. Starving even on that but it's good as means digestion is fine and metabolism must be firing


----------



## J4MES

Bad Alan said:


> That's good pleased he is!
> 
> That'll work well now  get it in ya!
> 
> Yea it's good - dropped 3kg last week on 4k kcals and 450g carbs lol. Starving even on that but it's good as means digestion is fine and metabolism must be firing


How prep are you allowing yourself mate?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> That's good pleased he is!
> 
> That'll work well now  get it in ya!
> 
> Yea it's good - dropped 3kg last week on 4k kcals and 450g carbs lol. Starving even on that but it's good as means digestion is fine and metabolism must be firing


Yeah it's good mate. Hopefully you two can sort things out as don't like two of my mates not getting on.

You started cardio yet?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yeah it's good mate. Hopefully you two can sort things out as don't like two of my mates not getting on.
> 
> You started cardio yet?


I dropped him a text before I spoke to him in the car park - no reply. He doesn't wanna know mate, haven't had an apology for the **** ups over the days or anything, hasn't attempted a patch up. I'm done with being let down, wish him all the best he's the best at what he does but he's too busy for his "mates". I'm on the phone or in the car for any of my mates at the drop of a hat, expect the same back. Really hope he steps up for you this prep mate.

Nooooo way lol


----------



## Bad Alan

J4MES said:


> How prep are you allowing yourself mate?


18 slowwww weeks mate.


----------



## J4MES

Bad Alan said:


> 18 slowwww weeks mate.


Best way mate!! I'm just going to send you a quick PM regarding coaching!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I dropped him a text before I spoke to him in the car park - no reply. He doesn't wanna know mate, haven't had an apology for the **** ups over the days or anything, hasn't attempted a patch up. I'm done with being let down, wish him all the best he's the best at what he does but he's too busy for his "mates". I'm on the phone or in the car for any of my mates at the drop of a hat, expect the same back. Really hope he steps up for you this prep mate.
> 
> Nooooo way lol


Yeah I know you're a good mate and I won't defend him as he's been a bit poor with you. I'm with him Sunday so might try and speak to him as I don't like you two falling out! I'm doing it for selfish reasons haha


----------



## liam0810

Arms done in the gym abs fcuk me it's brutal! A lot harder this week as had my mate pushing me!

The preachers 5 x 20 with 5 second hold at contraction and slow negative nearly had me throwing up!

Home now and was having a quick word about prep with Scott and he said I'll be on slin up till 6 weeks out which can only mean I'm having quite a few carbs in prep!


----------



## liam0810

I was in London yesterday to watch Scott's missus Fran compete in WBFF and also get her pro card! 1st time she came to a show was for @Bad Alan's and she didn't have a clue what it was all about and thought it was all a bit ludicrous. Then after 10 months of training she competes and wins her pro card! The show in general is more like a fashion show and some of the lads in the fitness model class should never of stepped on stage but a few lads in the muscle model class had great physiques and would do damage in UKBFF as well. The only thing i didn't like was how cheesy it was, especially the bit where the male fitness model lads had a best dressed round! And i was suprised that it was run by the old mass monster Paull Dillett!

Anyway, i've now got 4 weeks till prep and the last 4 weeks i'm using slin. I've done 5ius this morning with a shake with dextrose followed 45mins later by 100g oats and 80g whey. i'll also add 2ius post workout as well. i would prefer to do it how Will told me to do it but with work and being out and about its not practical.

As usual going to a show has given me that little bit extra impetuous to bring my best to my show in 15 weeks


----------



## liam0810

Another arm session done as going to hit these twice a week along with calves but calves might be three times a week

EZ bar revers curls 5 x 10. 10 sec break between sets

35 x 10 x 5

Rope push downs

5 x 10. 10 sec break

35 x 10 x 5

Preacher curls

3 x 12. 6 forced

45 x 6,6

50 x 6,6

50 x 5,7

Dips 3 x 8, 3 second neg. 4 x 6 slow negs

Bw + 40 x 80 x 3

Bw + 50 x 6

Incline concentration curls 2 x 8. Stretch 30 seconds

22 x 8, 4 with help

22 x 6 with 3 help

16 x 8

L extensions 4 x 15

14 x 15 x 3

Seated dumbbell curls 3 sec descent

16 x 8

16 x 8

16 x 7 dropped to 10 x 12

EZ bar close grip 4 x 8

50 x 8 x 4

Standing bb calves 50 x 20 then BW on step full stretch x 20, bw flat calves x 20 x 4 sets - these hurt!

Tomorrow is legs and gonna nail the 200kg x 4 reps on squats. Easy!


----------



## Suprakill4

Any pics mate? That's incredible that she has pro card Dutch must be over the moon?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Any pics mate? That's incredible that she has pro card Dutch must be over the moon?


Yeah mate he was made up!


----------



## Suprakill4

Jesus. That's some bl00dy conditioning. Amazing work.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Jesus. That's some bl00dy conditioning. Amazing work.


I know mate. They actually had to smooth her out a bit as she was too ripped ha!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I know mate. They actually had to smooth her out a bit as she was too ripped ha!


Yeah makes sense mate she didn't looks as shredded on the stage pics compared to first pic. Amazing physique. Bet they look incredible on the beach lol.


----------



## liam0810

Legs done and a couple PB's

Started with

Lying leg curls with knees in feet out

40 x 10

50 x 10

60 x 8

70 x 8

75 x 8 up from last week

Seated leg extensions 30 secs rest between sets

55 x 20 x 5 increase from last week

Hacks with top part of ROM, second pause a contraction

210 x 12

250 x 10

290 x 10 - 40kg up from last week

Knees were in bits after this

Squats - decided to start with what I failed on last week

200 x 4 and failed at bottom of 5th

180 x 6

160 x 10

Well happy with 200, think I could go a little deeper which I will next week. I might strap knees up as well

After this it went all wrong as my leg lower back was twinging like a ****er. So tried 280kg x 20 on leg press, managed 10 but back too sore. Tried again and managed 10 but gave up.

Tried smith squats, legs together, 80 x 6 but again back sore.

So settled on lunges

16kg kettles x 15 each leg

32kg kettles x 15 each leg

Done.

Disappointed with back but just a twinge and feels fine now.

My training partner is getting a lot stronger as well with training with me which is good as both pushing each other more and more.

Tomorrow is rest day but tempted to hit some more hammies and calves at the gym on way home from work. Will see how I feel Tomoz


----------



## liam0810

Back done

Wide grip pull downs (wanted to do pull ups but there was some d1ckheads fcuking about where you do them)

70 x 20

80 x 15

90 x 10

100 x 6 PB on this machine

Hammer rows with hold at contraction (nicked off will's workout!)

40 x 20

80 x 15

120 x 8

140 x 6 DS 120 x 4 80 x 6, 40 x 10

Dead stop rows

50 x 12

50 x 12

50 x 15

DB shrugs

72s x 15

72s x 15

Bor with 25kg bb. 100 reps as quick as possible

Back was done after this

More calves and home.

Nipped home now put tea on and out to see lads on a job in town.

Wish prep would hurry up! I'm stuck at same weight so dbol going back in from Monday and hopefully doesn't mess my appetite up. Probably do just 30mg


----------



## Suprakill4

What weight are you Liam?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> What weight are you Liam?


101.5kg mate. 1.5kg to hit for what I wanna be to start prep


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> 101.5kg mate. 1.5kg to hit for what I wanna be to start prep


Good weight mate. Think I'm bang on 100kg now. Your still fairly lean aswel arnt you?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Good weight mate. Think I'm bang on 100kg now. Your still fairly lean aswel arnt you?


I'm alright mate. delts and arms are lean and upper back. fat around stomach and chest and a$$. If you're as lean as the last pic you posted you're leaner than me


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I'm alright mate. delts and arms are lean and upper back. fat around stomach and chest and a$$. If you're as lean as the last pic you posted you're leaner than me


Think I was just off 100kg on that pic I posted. I may have looked lean ish but I'm not. My delts arms and legs are always lean but I carry loads of fat on glutes sides and stomach b


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Think I was just off 100kg on that pic I posted. I may have looked lean ish but I'm not. My delts arms and legs are always lean but I carry loads of fat on glutes sides and stomach b


You look good pal.

I'm starting to notice I'm getting a little fatter than id like to be. Not as bad as last year but I'm guessing eating this right now isn't gonna help



Oh well. 3 weeks left till prep I may as well enjoy it!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> You look good pal.
> 
> I'm starting to notice I'm getting a little fatter than id like to be. Not as bad as last year but I'm guessing eating this right now isn't gonna help
> 
> View attachment 152191
> 
> 
> Oh well. 3 weeks left till prep I may as well enjoy it!


Thanks mate. Getting there.

Hahaha fcuk me that's massive!!!! I've eaten junk non stop for about 4 weeks now but just havnt added any fat at all. Tren ace loves high gi carbs lol.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Thanks mate. Getting there.
> 
> Hahaha fcuk me that's massive!!!! I've eaten junk non stop for about 4 weeks now but just havnt added any fat at all. Tren ace loves high gi carbs lol.


Wish I could say same. I've eaten clean and I'm on one rip and t400 and look fat! One good thing though will be my prep start pics and then at the end ha!

How's the back?


----------



## C.Hill

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate he was made up!
> 
> View attachment 151854
> View attachment 151855
> View attachment 151856


Very impressive! Scott sure knows how to get people shredded! Unreal conditioning in first pic!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Wish I could say same. I've eaten clean and I'm on one rip and t400 and look fat! One good thing though will be my prep start pics and then at the end ha!
> 
> How's the back?


It's bad mate and I've got some nerve damage from a nerve that travels from L2 right down my left leg so my left side of body from back down is very very numb sometimes to the point could probably stick a knife in it and would feel it so leg training has stopped a while. Still getting regular physio which seems to do fcuk all. It's bearable though.


----------



## liam0810

C.Hill said:


> Very impressive! Scott sure knows how to get people shredded! Unreal conditioning in first pic!


He does pal. She looked amazing and she's off to compete in Las Vegas in a few weeks in the worlds. She's been dedicated all the way but i think it does help having your partner be just as dedicated in getting you in that kind of shape to


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> It's bad mate and I've got some nerve damage from a nerve that travels from L2 right down my left leg so my left side of body from back down is very very numb sometimes to the point could probably stick a knife in it and would feel it so leg training has stopped a while. Still getting regular physio which seems to do fcuk all. It's bearable though.


Fcuk me mate i didn't know it was that bad. Have they just said they can carry out physio on you or is there anything else they can do?


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Fcuk me mate i didn't know it was that bad. Have they just said they can carry out physio on you or is there anything else they can do?


Just carry on with physio mate. It's bearable but I cannot sit for much longer that 20 minutes without massive discomfort so driving for instance is bad if I'm driving far. Missus has been driving me places so I can lay the seat down a bit to take pressure off my back. It'll be sorted, just a matter of time.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Just carry on with physio mate. It's bearable but I cannot sit for much longer that 20 minutes without massive discomfort so driving for instance is bad if I'm driving far. Missus has been driving me places so I can lay the seat down a bit to take pressure off my back. It'll be sorted, just a matter of time.


Hope it gets sorted soon pal. At least its your best bodypart that you can't train as it means that you wont suffer too much!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Hope it gets sorted soon pal. At least its your best bodypart that you can't train as it means that you wont suffer too much!


Yeah ill just train my little chest more lol.


----------



## liam0810

I think this week i'm gonna hit legs twice. Tonight and then friday. Tonight i'm doing

Squats 4 x 4-6

Leg press 4 x 8

Stiff leg deads 4 x 6

seated leg curls 5 x 20

Walking DB lunges 3 x 15

Then friday will be usual leg session. Thought may as well see if i can handle two sessions this week as i know my legs need it


----------



## lukeyybrown1

You look awesome mate! Very dedicated person towards the gym!

I am not sure if this has been mentioned in this thread as there lots of pages but what labs do you for as far as gear mate? @liam0810


----------



## liam0810

So session is done and I'm fcuked! I even bailed on the stairs after finishing! Didn't hold the handrail and legs went under me haha!

PB of 220 x 3 on squats. Again not low enough but then dropped to 200 x 5 and got low and did another 2 sets of 180 x 6

Leg press had to lower weight and do more reps as there wasn't enough 20 plates in the gym! Wasn't in Beefit in Yourgym.

440 x 12

460 x 10

480 x 10

480 + 90kg lad x 8

Single leg press on machine

120 x 10 each leg

140 x 10

160 x 8

Seated curls

30 x 15

45 x 10

50 x 8

65 x 6

75 x 4

Walking BB lunges

55kg x 15 x 3

Was bolloxed after this.

Leg extensions

40 x 20 x 4

Couldn't manage any more so called it a day.


----------



## liam0810

forgot to update this after training on tuesday. I did chest and delts and got a PB on flat bench of 180 x 2. this was my 3rd exercise so pretty pleased with this. I'd love to hit a 200 x 1 by the end of the year.

Later is arms and i'm killing my arms but they still lag! Close to grabbing a couple bottles of Synthetek and helping them along!

2 and half weeks left and weight has plateued again! I'm just stuck at 223! I keep wanting to up cals but i think i'm just going to gain fat and don't see the point in doing that. Scott said training and diet changes up next week for the last two weeks. Will's diet has worked a dream these last 6 weeks or so and i've been happy with that i've gained. So be interesting to see what scott has me do


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> forgot to update this after training on tuesday. I did chest and delts and got a PB on flat bench of 180 x 2. this was my 3rd exercise so pretty pleased with this. I'd love to hit a 200 x 1 by the end of the year.
> 
> Later is arms and i'm killing my arms but they still lag! Close to grabbing a couple bottles of Synthetek and helping them along!
> 
> 2 and half weeks left and weight has plateued again! I'm just stuck at 223! I keep wanting to up cals but i think i'm just going to gain fat and don't see the point in doing that. Scott said training and diet changes up next week for the last two weeks. Will's diet has worked a dream these last 6 weeks or so and i've been happy with that i've gained. So be interesting to see what scott has me do


Def want to be adding a few kcals, if Scott doesn't drop you a new diet whatsapp me and I'll send you a couple amendments. Be good to just squeeze a perfect last couple weeks out mate, every little helps!

Bet you can't wait to start prep though, shredsville 

Love the PBS too!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Def want to be adding a few kcals, if Scott doesn't drop you a new diet whatsapp me and I'll send you a couple amendments. Be good to just squeeze a perfect last couple weeks out mate, every little helps!
> 
> Bet you can't wait to start prep though, shredsville
> 
> Love the PBS too!


Yeah suppose you're right mate but feel last couple weeks i've gone more fat than gained muscle. I thought i'd stay quite lean as well as i'm running tren and test and mast. Maybe its the slin though. Back on dbol properly from tomorrow as i've kept forgetting to take it this week!

If he doesn't mate then by all means send it over.

Yep can't wait to start prep now. I'm actually looking forward to in a sick way craving food again. At the moment i don't crave anything really. But the satyrday before prep i'm gonna get myself down to Almost Famous for a burger and then get some big a$$ dessert and then have a good few drinks so its all out my system for a while.

Not long now before we are back stage oiling each other up and hugging in our posing pouches. not gay one bit


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yeah suppose you're right mate but feel last couple weeks i've gone more fat than gained muscle. I thought i'd stay quite lean as well as i'm running tren and test and mast. Maybe its the slin though. Back on dbol properly from tomorrow as i've kept forgetting to take it this week!
> 
> If he doesn't mate then by all means send it over.
> 
> Yep can't wait to start prep now. I'm actually looking forward to in a sick way craving food again. At the moment i don't crave anything really. But the satyrday before prep i'm gonna get myself down to Almost Famous for a burger and then get some big a$$ dessert and then have a good few drinks so its all out my system for a while.
> 
> Not long now before we are back stage oiling each other up and hugging in our posing pouches. not gay one bit


You'll feel like that from smoothing over with slin mate, just keep pushing and it's all coming off in a few weeks anyway 

Pics of cheat douche bag please lol!

Going to be awesome and really can't wait for on the day! Just hope

Scott doesn't play any stupid games ie not letting you talk to me or something. I'll get you backstage when he's not there anyway for some pics and groping  it'll be cool to have someone backstage to do glaze and keep head right!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> You'll feel like that from smoothing over with slin mate, just keep pushing and it's all coming off in a few weeks anyway
> 
> Pics of cheat douche bag please lol!
> 
> Going to be awesome and really can't wait for on the day! Just hope
> 
> Scott doesn't play any stupid games ie not letting you talk to me or something. I'll get you backstage when he's not there anyway for some pics and groping  it'll be cool to have someone backstage to do glaze and keep head right!


Don't worry about Scott as he won't be doing that as i'll make sure of it. I was hoping that by then you two will be talking again!

Yeah i'll up slin a little maybe as well and the dbol. Only issue i get with dbol is the appetite supressant. I've got the digestive enzymes that you recommended but i think i'll still struggle. if i do i'll just blend my meals!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Don't worry about Scott as he won't be doing that as i'll make sure of it. I was hoping that by then you two will be talking again!
> 
> Yeah i'll up slin a little maybe as well and the dbol. Only issue i get with dbol is the appetite supressant. I've got the digestive enzymes that you recommended but i think i'll still struggle. if i do i'll just blend my meals!


We all know that ain't going to happen  his move - I didn't do anything wrong and haven't for the last 6 months. You know the story anyway, I'm still cracking on and doing good so no hard feelings. Positive he will have you in best you can be anyway mate!

Do me something actually - add glutamine at 30grams a day split morning, post workout and bed (10g in each) good for gut health etc that will benefit you.

Just use shakes with oats, PB, bananas and whey etc. You know the drill just hit those macros. Two weeks of stuffing food down then it'll be diet time - you'll be begging for your high kcals back lol!


----------



## J4MES

@liam0810 is that a blend the test, tren mast mate?

Just wondering if you had any experience with just running test, mast without any tren?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> We all know that ain't going to happen  his move - I didn't do anything wrong and haven't for the last 6 months. You know the story anyway, I'm still cracking on and doing good so no hard feelings. Positive he will have you in best you can be anyway mate!
> 
> Do me something actually - add glutamine at 30grams a day split morning, post workout and bed (10g in each) good for gut health etc that will benefit you.
> 
> Just use shakes with oats, PB, bananas and whey etc. You know the drill just hit those macros. Two weeks of stuffing food down then it'll be diet time - you'll be begging for your high kcals back lol!


It might mate, i'll work on it!

I think i've got glutamine somewhere, if not i'll buy some from @TheProteinWorks. What do you mean will benefit gut health? As in make me feel less bloated?

haha yep i'll be back on tiwtter all the time looking at pics of burgers and cakes and steaks and pies like last year!


----------



## liam0810

J4MES said:


> @liam0810 is that a blend the test, tren mast mate?
> 
> Just wondering if you had any experience with just running test, mast without any tren?


I've not mate, i use a blend usually and the one i'm on now is Orbis and its good.

@Bad Alan you had any experience of this?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> It might mate, i'll work on it!
> 
> I think i've got glutamine somewhere, if not i'll buy some from @TheProteinWorks. What do you mean will benefit gut health? As in make me feel less bloated?
> 
> haha yep i'll be back on tiwtter all the time looking at pics of burgers and cakes and steaks and pies like last year!


Yea tpw is perfectly fine for it mate.

Gut health is the main factor in absorption of food and nutrients so improving it or contributing towards it will help massively with all the food you're eating. It also has benefit on immune system iirc! Good tip from @ah24 

Man v food on the tv is getting eye raped everyday in the last few weeks!


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> I've not mate, i use a blend usually and the one i'm on now is Orbis and its good.
> 
> @Bad Alan you had any experience of this?


Is that there pro gain or lean gain one? You running everything still at 1:1:1?


----------



## RACK

Slin will have you holding water in your gut mate, did the same to me and made me feel sh1t


----------



## Bad Alan

J4MES said:


> @liam0810 is that a blend the test, tren mast mate?
> 
> Just wondering if you had any experience with just running test, mast without any tren?


Not used just test and mast personally - usually run a 19-nor or just high test. Would work well though as mast is a great compound and very underrated IMO!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Not used just test and mast personally - usually run a 19-nor or just high test. Would work well though as mast is a great compound and very underrated IMO!


Do you use Mast in bulks then? Benefits?


----------



## J4MES

Bad Alan said:


> Not used just test and mast personally - usually run a 19-nor or just high test. Would work well though as mast is a great compound and very underrated IMO!


I was thinking of

Test, mast, dbol, winstrol and oxys.

Was going to use as a cut/recomp diet. I have dbol left over so was using a kick start but run with mast should stay dryer. After the 4 weeks use winstrol and possibly may add oxy on top in the later stages to bring a full look but run with winstrol and mast I should stay dry!

I may be talking complete garbage lol but that's what I've come up with but am still debating just to run tren or a blend like Liam!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Do you use Mast in bulks then? Benefits?


If I'm running a one-rip blend then yea, great anabolic drug with good solid gains. Has action similar to an AI and is a dht derivative so can't covert to estrogen. Should help with water retention used alongside high test etc.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yea tpw is perfectly fine for it mate.
> 
> Gut health is the main factor in absorption of food and nutrients so improving it or contributing towards it will help massively with all the food you're eating. It also has benefit on immune system iirc! Good tip from @ah24
> 
> Man v food on the tv is getting eye raped everyday in the last few weeks!


Found a 500g bag of it so that'll do me. Now all i have to do is to remember to have it! How come you have it pre and PWO?

Yep Man v food is a favourite of mine when dieting and Masterchef!


----------



## Bad Alan

J4MES said:


> I was thinking of
> 
> Test, mast, dbol, winstrol and oxys.
> 
> Was going to use as a cut/recomp diet. I have dbol left over so was using a kick start but run with mast should stay dryer. After the 4 weeks use winstrol and possibly may add oxy on top in the later stages to bring a full look but run with winstrol and mast I should stay dry!
> 
> I may be talking complete garbage lol but that's what I've come up with but am still debating just to run tren or a blend like Liam!


Nothing beats tren on recomp/cut


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Found a 500g bag of it so that'll do me. Now all i have to do is to remember to have it! How come you have it pre and PWO?
> 
> Yep Man v food is a favourite of mine when dieting and Masterchef!


Have with breakfast, post workout in shake and before bed. Use 10grams each time so 30gram total. Good addition to diet!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Slin will have you holding water in your gut mate, did the same to me and made me feel sh1t


Yeah mate that's where it mainly is. Thing is though the before and after pics will look awesome though haha!

I don't know as well if its the slin making me feel tired or maybe the tren. I'm sure i've read that if my prolactin levels are high that it can make you tired



J4MES said:


> Is that there pro gain or lean gain one? You running everything still at 1:1:1?


the lean gain one mate, 1ml EOD and 2ml t400 a week.



Bad Alan said:


> If I'm running a one-rip blend then yea, great anabolic drug with good solid gains. Has action similar to an AI and is a dht derivative so can't covert to estrogen. Should help with water retention used alongside high test etc.


Yeah i don't use an AI if using mast. Actually TBH i don't run an AI anyway and don't seem to suffer from any gyno symptoms.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Have with breakfast, post workout in shake and before bed. Use 10grams each time so 30gram total. Good addition to diet!


Will do mate but what i meant is there any reason why i'm taking it at those times?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Will do mate but what i meant is there any reason why i'm taking it at those times?


Oh sorry mate! Just to break it up over the day - with it's action nutrient absorption is of great benefit at those times. If it's easier to remember just try 10g with breakfast and 20g post workout. I know you'll probably forget the pre bed one


----------



## J4MES

Bad Alan said:


> Nothing beats tren on recomp/cut


Thanks mate! I'm more aiming cut than recomp but I will recomp to a certain degree to start with!

May just get a blend with an even 1:1:1 and up the rest so it's 2:1:1.

I know it's only the esters but have you noticed any difference with long or short?


----------



## J4MES

Sorry for hijacking your journal Liam haha


----------



## RowRow

liam0810 said:


> forgot to update this after training on tuesday. I did chest and delts and got a PB on flat bench of 180 x 2. this was my 3rd exercise so pretty pleased with this. I'd love to hit a 200 x 1 by the end of the year.
> 
> Later is arms and i'm killing my arms but they still lag! Close to grabbing a couple bottles of Synthetek and helping them along!
> 
> 2 and half weeks left and weight has plateued again! I'm just stuck at 223! I keep wanting to up cals but i think i'm just going to gain fat and don't see the point in doing that. Scott said training and diet changes up next week for the last two weeks. Will's diet has worked a dream these last 6 weeks or so and i've been happy with that i've gained. So be interesting to see what scott has me do


Safe to say I am very jealous of your strength!

Good luck with your prep when it starts


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Oh sorry mate! Just to break it up over the day - with it's action nutrient absorption is of great benefit at those times. If it's easier to remember just try 10g with breakfast and 20g post workout. I know you'll probably forget the pre bed one


You're right mate i probably will! haha!

Oh and what about coconut oil in shakes instead of EVOO?

@J4MES don't worry about hijacking mate, put whatever you want in here


----------



## liam0810

RowRow said:


> Safe to say I am very jealous of your strength!
> 
> Good luck with your prep when it starts


Cheers mate. I'm strong on pressing mate, quite weak on back. Leg strength has always been decent even if they are small!


----------



## dibdabs

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate. I'm strong on pressing mate, quite weak on back. Leg strength has always been decent even if they are small!


u have not got small legs u doughnut!


----------



## liam0810

dibdabs said:


> u have not got small legs u doughnut!


Can always be bigger sugar t1ts! Have you tried my training yet or what? X


----------



## dibdabs

liam0810 said:


> Can always be bigger sugar t1ts! Have you tried my training yet or what? X


um yes 

no lol ive not stopped so only had a few gym sessions. I will tho I will I will


----------



## liam0810

dibdabs said:


> um yes
> 
> no lol ive not stopped so only had a few gym sessions. I will tho I will I will


haha that comeback lasted long lazy ar$e!


----------



## liam0810

The last week or so i've been feeling really tired. Thought maybe its coz of training hard but i'm never this bad. So i've mentioned it to Scott and he said its too many cheat meals but in the past few weeks i've hardly cheated at all coz i'm just not bothered about it. yes i had half that eclair last sunday but apart from that i've not really cheated. So he said it could be my thyroid slowing down and to try 12.5mcg a day for the next week or so. Hopefully that helps as i'm no fun to be around at the moment. All i wanna do is go gym and then lie down!


----------



## Queenie

Ah dude I feel your pain!! Did he say why thyroid might have slowed? Hopefully like u said, t3 will perk u up a bit. Best get Rosie looking after u until you're feeling better! (don't tell her I said that  )


----------



## Bad Alan

Didn't you start dbol again recently? That or the tren would've been my guess before thyroid lol!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Didn't you start dbol again recently? That or the tren would've been my guess before thyroid lol!


I thought tren at first mate but only doing like 200mg before and never had the issue before. And I've been that hit and miss with dbol the last week I can't see it being that.

I would rather it be them though. I've got a little bit of caber, would that help you think?

And @queenie she looks after me well and also is being very supportive for my show. At this very moment she is doing a chart for me and her on our weight losses! She's aiming to drop to 9st for my show. The chart will

Help her more but suppose it'll be good for me to!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I thought tren at first mate but only doing like 200mg before and never had the issue before. And I've been that hit and miss with dbol the last week I can't see it being that.
> 
> I would rather it be them though. I've got a little bit of caber, would that help you think?
> 
> And @queenie she looks after me well and also is being very supportive for my show. At this very moment she is doing a chart for me and her on our weight losses! She's aiming to drop to 9st for my show. The chart will
> 
> Help her more but suppose it'll be good for me to!


I just wouldn't think to blame thyroid issues and sub in a replacement hormone so easily. But Scott is much cleverer than me so we will see if it helps you!

Could try caber - have you been using an ai to keep estro under control? Estrogen related from dbol or tren would be my guess - uncontrolled estro would then cause the prolactin sides and both hormones can cause lethargy.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I just wouldn't think to blame thyroid issues and sub in a replacement hormone so easily. But Scott is much cleverer than me so we will see if it helps you!
> 
> Could try caber - have you been using an ai to keep estro under control? Estrogen related from dbol or tren would be my guess - uncontrolled estro would then cause the prolactin sides and both hormones can cause lethargy.


I've not mate as not felt like needed to. Maybe add in 0.5mg adex tomorrow and e3d. What you think?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I've not mate as not felt like needed to. Maybe add in 0.5mg adex tomorrow and e3d. What you think?


Personally - 1mg mon,weds,fri and see if that helps. Will take a few days to notice effects but that would've been my first port of call based on how you feel. Thyroid seems plucked out thin air


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Personally - 1mg mon,weds,fri and see if that helps. Will take a few days to notice effects but that would've been my first port of call based on how you feel. Thyroid seems plucked out thin air


Yeah ok mate I'll go with you. 1mg every Monday Wednesday Friday . Cheers princess


----------



## sean 162

And this is why i call @Bad Alan the ORACLE

GREAT JOURNAL @liam0810. Scary strong legs on that legpress


----------



## liam0810

sean 162 said:


> And this is why i call @Bad Alan the ORACLE
> 
> GREAT JOURNAL @liam0810. Scary strong legs on that legpress


Cheers mate and yep Will knows his stuff!

Anyway my body is starting to turn against me. I'm still really tired, grouchy, feel ill and got a bad stomach and seem to be getting more sensitive to insulin. I got like this last year and i'm just ready to start prep.

Sent pics to Scott last night who said to start on long esters test e, tren e and equipoise. also starting on clen as well, low dose.

Will post the pics up. I think i'm looking better than last year before prep and am a couple KG heavier.


----------



## liam0810

I look a little thicker than last year and leaner. Still not as big as I wanted to get but I'm just gonna have to make sure I'm leanest on that stage and nail my posing.


----------



## sean 162

UNIT!!!. How tall are you?

Dont sound like your having fun atm


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 152842
> View attachment 152843
> 
> 
> View attachment 152844
> 
> 
> I look a little thicker than last year and leaner. Still not as big as I wanted to get but I'm just gonna have to make sure I'm leanest on that stage and nail my posing.


Looking awesome mate!!!!!!

When you starting prep?


----------



## TELBOR

Looking huge mate! Legs have come on too :beer:


----------



## liam0810

sean 162 said:


> UNIT!!!. How tall are you?
> 
> Dont sound like your having fun atm


i'm 178 mate so 5'10. Yes @Bad Alan and @R0BLET and @Chelsea i'm 5'10 and not a dwarf! haha!

Na mate i'm not. i have to say the last couple months of this have been really hard with food. Training has been really good as got a good partner now but diet has been hard. I've still stuck to it 95% of the time but getting the food in, even though i'm not eating massive amounts has been hard.


----------



## liam0810

J4MES said:


> Looking awesome mate!!!!!!
> 
> When you starting prep?


I'm starting on 30th June but with adding clen in now i'm pretty much starting to lean out now i think


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Looking huge mate! Legs have come on too :beer:


Yeah they have mate. To be honest i've been destroying myself on leg days. They still lag but i've done what i can and am gonna keep on doing what i can. My saving grace is that i've got about 7 inches to come off my waist which will give the illusion of bigger legs!


----------



## sean 162

Onwards and upwards!

And shredddedness


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Yeah they have mate. To be honest i've been destroying myself on leg days. They still lag but i've done what i can and am gonna keep on doing what i can. My saving grace is that i've got about 7 inches to come off my waist which will give the illusion of bigger legs!


You'll look great on stage again mate, no doubt.

Haha, I'm 5'8" so you've out done me


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 152842
> View attachment 152843
> 
> 
> View attachment 152844
> 
> 
> I look a little thicker than last year and leaner. Still not as big as I wanted to get but I'm just gonna have to make sure I'm leanest on that stage and nail my posing.


Being too hard on yourself IMO mate, looking bigger and leaner than last year so all is well. Considering you had about 250 stag do's last year, I'd say you've done fantastic lol!

Clens already? What's the thinking behind this mate?


----------



## RACK

Fair amount more muscle on upper torso and legs mate than last year


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> i'm 178 mate so 5'10. Yes @Bad Alan and @R0BLET and @Chelsea i'm 5'10 and not a dwarf! haha!
> 
> Na mate i'm not. i have to say the last couple months of this have been really hard with food. Training has been really good as got a good partner now but diet has been hard. I've still stuck to it 95% of the time but getting the food in, even though i'm not eating massive amounts has been hard.


Erm....... 5ft 10" sounds like a lot more than you looked put it that way :lol:

This is more like it.......


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> You'll look great on stage again mate, no doubt.
> 
> Haha, I'm 5'8" so you've out done me


haha yes! i'm not the smallest!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Being too hard on yourself IMO mate, looking bigger and leaner than last year so all is well. Considering you had about 250 stag do's last year, I'd say you've done fantastic lol!
> 
> Clens already? What's the thinking behind this mate?


Cheers pal and it was actually 253 stag do's last year ha!

None this year but i have just booked Tenerife for 22nd October for my 30th and 4 other mates 30th's. If i qualify for the Brits then it means i'll be going away 10 days after it, so i think i should be in good nick for it!

You know what mate, i don't really know. I've learnt not to question Scott much as he just ends up confusing me with big words haha! Its only a low dose mate, like 2 tabs max. Got the Alpha Pharma ones which are supposed to be sh1t hot and a lot stronger than the chinese clen.

Hows your diet and training going mate? Has Will been keeping you away from COD?


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Fair amount more muscle on upper torso and legs mate than last year


Cheers mate. I think i'm bigger and hopefully keep it on when i diet. Scott says he's getting me to 81.99KG haha! I'll be happy with just being better than last year and not bothered about my weight


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Erm....... 5ft 10" sounds like a lot more than you looked put it that way :lol:
> 
> This is more like it.......
> 
> View attachment 152847


I was measured by the doctors and therefore i am 5'10! You're just a big mong like Sloth from Goonies!


----------



## RACK

2 tabs of alpha clen will have you shaking like a sh1tting dog mate. It's very good stuff


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> I was measured by the doctors and therefore i am 5'10! You're just a big mong like Sloth from *Goonies*!


Never seen it!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> haha yes! i'm not the smallest!


Bet you ain't 5'10 :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

I'm 5ft11 and this is me with Liam last year at his show;










5ft10 my ****!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> 2 tabs of alpha clen will have you shaking like a sh1tting dog mate. It's very good stuff


is it mate? heard it was strong but i have high tolerances. Saying that the chinese clen was never that strong. I'll try it tomorrow one tab and see how i am


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Never seen it!


What? Fcuking hell you've not lived! Please tell me you have at least seen Coming to America? Or down south are you only allowed to watch films with cockneys in it like Mary Poppins?


----------



## RACK

Ditto the high tollerance thing. Used to pop 4 or 5 chinese clen and be fine. 2 of these have me buzzing nicely


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Bet you ain't 5'10 :lol:


I got measured at 177cm which is 5'9.5 so we round it up to 5'10. Actually we may as well say i'm 6ft


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I'm 5ft11 and this is me with Liam last year at his show;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5ft10 my ****!


I was standing in a hole!


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> What? Fcuking hell you've not lived! Please tell me you have at least seen Coming to America? Or down south are you only allowed to watch films with cockneys in it like Mary Poppins?
> 
> View attachment 152853


 :lol: never seen any of them haha! I do watch Geordie Shore though, is that acceptable?


----------



## sean 162

Chelsea said:


> :lol: never seen any of them haha! I do watch Geordie Shore though, is that acceptable?


 :lol: What a cnut


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal and it was actually 253 stag do's last year ha!
> 
> None this year but i have just booked Tenerife for 22nd October for my 30th and 4 other mates 30th's. If i qualify for the Brits then it means i'll be going away 10 days after it, so i think i should be in good nick for it!
> 
> You know what mate, i don't really know. I've learnt not to question Scott much as he just ends up confusing me with big words haha! Its only a low dose mate, like 2 tabs max. Got the Alpha Pharma ones which are supposed to be sh1t hot and a lot stronger than the chinese clen.
> 
> Hows your diet and training going mate? Has Will been keeping you away from COD?


Fair enough regarding clens mate!

Yeah diet and training going well mate. Went down to 14st 6lb on my cut but I'm already up to 15st 8lb (last Sat morning) in two weeks of reverse dieting lol. Cruising at the mo and my next blast is due to start in about 3wks, can't wait!

I'll be coming to Leeds with the missus to cheer you all on, be good to meet you! Reckon I'll be an 18st heffer by then lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Chelsea said:


> :lol: never seen any of them haha! I do watch Geordie Shore though, is that acceptable?


So you've never watched Goonies but you watch Geordie Shore?

You're a fvcking disgrace and no wonder Londoners get a bad name, fix up you fvcking big ghey bear:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> So you've never watched Goonies but you watch Geordie Shore?
> 
> You're a fvcking disgrace and no wonder Londoners get a bad name, fix up you fvcking big ghey bear:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: brilliant! I am the ultimate Southerner that all Southerners strive to be like!


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: brilliant! I am the ultimate Southerner that all Southerners strive to be like!


I bet all you do is listen to Chas & Dave and only talking in Cockney Rhyming slang


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> I bet all you do is listen to Chas & Dave and only talking in Cockney Rhyming slang


He'll be at home like me sipping on a prosecco watching only way is Essex lol!


----------



## tonyc74

sorry mate should of said hi again looking awesome...you have more staying power in your ear lobe than in my body for this bodybuilding lark!


----------



## liam0810

tonyc74 said:


> sorry mate should of said hi again looking awesome...you have more staying power in your ear lobe than in my body for this bodybuilding lark!


Cheers Tony. I'll be honest its been hard but i've kept at it mate! I'm now looking forward to starting prep in 10 days as i just feel proper fcuked all the time now.


----------



## liam0810

So last night in the shower instead of my usual soapy w&nk i started thinking of what i could do to destroy my legs today in the gym. So i've come up with trying to do 1,000 reps on them! Now i need help on this! think i'll start a thread on it actually and get some input


----------



## RowRow

liam0810 said:


> So last night in the shower instead of my usual soapy w&nk i started thinking of what i could do to destroy my legs today in the gym. So i've come up with trying to do 1,000 reps on them! Now i need help on this! think i'll start a thread on it actually and get some input


I used to have a 1000 rep leg workout.

Was bloody murderous. I did it with high exercise numbers, 10-20 rep range and lots of sets and drop sets. I think 4 part drops were on everything.

Reverse pyramids too and railroads


----------



## liam0810

RowRow said:


> I used to have a 1000 rep leg workout.
> 
> Was bloody murderous. I did it with high exercise numbers, 10-20 rep range and lots of sets and drop sets. I think 4 part drops were on everything.
> 
> Reverse pyramids too and railroads


What are rail roads mate?


----------



## liam0810

Just found out Michelle Keegan trains at the local council ran gym near my office. I've now officially quit Beefit to join a gym with dumbbells only upto 30kg and no squat rack, just so that I can perv on her. That's acceptable isn't it?


----------



## RowRow

liam0810 said:


> What are rail roads mate?


On a leg press or any machine really.

1 plate a side for 10 reps, 2 for 20, 3for 30 and so on up until 10 a side for 100 reps (or as far as you can get. Then immediately work in reverse. All with just as much rest as it take to put the weights on/off


----------



## sxbarnes

RowRow said:


> I used to have a 1000 rep leg workout.
> 
> Was bloody murderous. I did it with high exercise numbers, 10-20 rep range and lots of sets and drop sets. I think 4 part drops were on everything.
> 
> Reverse pyramids too and railroads


Sounds like winter sorted! :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

RowRow said:


> On a leg press or any machine really.
> 
> 1 plate a side for 10 reps, 2 for 20, 3for 30 and so on up until 10 a side for 100 reps (or as far as you can get. Then immediately work in reverse. All with just as much rest as it take to put the weights on/off


Think i'll throw them in mate


----------



## tonyc74

liam0810 said:


> Cheers Tony. I'll be honest its been hard but i've kept at it mate! I'm now looking forward to starting prep in 10 days as i just feel proper fcuked all the time now.


last time I used tren and t3 and other bits I was ruined mate could barely keep my eyes open!


----------



## liam0810

Managed my 1000 reps and today I'm in bits!

2 x 45kg x 50 leg extensions

Railroads on leg press

Started on 140 x 30 added 20 a side and went again. Got upto 9 plates x 7 and back down again = 200 reps

Squats

80kg x 10 x 10 30 seconds rest between sets

Single leg curls 10 x 10 alternate each leg no rest between sets

Lying leg curl

Started on 45 kg and worked upto 75kg 100 reps

Partial hacks 120kg

10 close stance

10 medium

10 wide

Rest 30 seconds and go again this 3 times with an extra 10 close stance at end to make 100.

DB lunges

Managed 25 and had to just do body weight and did another 75

Standing calf raises

100 as quick as I could. Did a set, stretched calves and went again

Donkey calves 100 reps x 120kg


----------



## sxbarnes

Well done Liam, will be having a go at something like that:thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Managed my 1000 reps and today I'm in bits!
> 
> 2 x 45kg x 50 leg extensions
> 
> Railroads on leg press
> 
> Started on 140 x 30 added 20 a side and went again. Got upto 9 plates x 7 and back down again = 200 reps
> 
> Squats
> 
> 80kg x 10 x 10 30 seconds rest between sets
> 
> Single leg curls 10 x 10 alternate each leg no rest between sets
> 
> Lying leg curl
> 
> Started on 45 kg and worked upto 75kg 100 reps
> 
> Partial hacks 120kg
> 
> 10 close stance
> 
> 10 medium
> 
> 10 wide
> 
> Rest 30 seconds and go again this 3 times with an extra 10 close stance at end to make 100.
> 
> DB lunges
> 
> Managed 25 and had to just do body weight and did another 75
> 
> Standing calf raises
> 
> 100 as quick as I could. Did a set, stretched calves and went again
> 
> Donkey calves 100 reps x 120kg


You crazy northern monkey

Fair play sir for doing it!!


----------



## Lukehh

98 pages down, youve made some great progress in the last year youve just got the same disease like all of us of being highly self critical.

some inspiration in here well done.


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> You crazy northern monkey
> 
> Fair play sir for doing it!!


I'm still in bits today mate! Also had my last blow out with my mates on saturday and got in at 6.30am yesterday so that's not helped either!

How are you mate? Are we going to be seeing you grace the stage next year?

Oh and i don't know if i mentioned this but i am now helping coach Lil Scoobs! haha! i tell you what the stick he used to get on here was incredible but he is such a lovely lad. I've been helping him for 3 weeks and he's actually training properly, eating food intead of what his diet used to be of a choc bar, a glass of milk, a chicken roll and steak and chips! He's actually impressing me at how much he's got into it! @dibdabs you better watch out as he's coming for you!


----------



## liam0810

Lukehh said:


> 98 pages down, youve made some great progress in the last year youve just got the same disease like all of us of being highly self critical.
> 
> some inspiration in here well done.


Cheers mate, its nice to know if i help inspire people, but there's far more on here i think who are more inspirational. Look at how much @Bad Alan changed in 3 years and how knowledgeable he is now, or @queenie at the journey she's come on. i would say @Sharpy76 but he's just a genetic freak ;-) and i would say @Chelsea but he's never seen Goonies, so ignore them ha! but there's plenty on here to get inspiration from mate and joining this site definitely made a huge difference to my body and my lifestyle really


----------



## Lukehh

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate, its nice to know if i help inspire people, but there's far more on here i think who are more inspirational. Look at how much @Bad Alan changed in 3 years and how knowledgeable he is now, or @queenie at the journey she's come on. i would say @Sharpy76 but he's just a genetic freak ;-) and i would say @Chelsea but he's never seen Goonies, so ignore them ha! but there's plenty on here to get inspiration from mate and joining this site definitely made a huge difference to my body and my lifestyle really


yeah chelseas a ledg puts up with my numerous emails always giving me advice! I do look over the others also makes for some good reading at lunch time  .

keep doing what your doing, i dont like you being settled as i miss the storys you used to come out with! :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Aw... Liam  Thank you x


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate, its nice to know if i help inspire people, but there's far more on here i think who are more inspirational. Look at how much @Bad Alan changed in 3 years and how knowledgeable he is now, or @queenie at the journey she's come on. i would say @Sharpy76 but he's just a genetic freak ;-) and i would say @Chelsea but he's never seen Goonies, so ignore them ha! but there's plenty on here to get inspiration from mate and joining this site definitely made a huge difference to my body and my lifestyle really


Fck the Goonies when there is Geordie Shore, the World Cup, 24, Breaking Bad and Keeping up with the.......I mean Top Gear :whistling:


----------



## liam0810

Lukehh said:


> yeah chelseas a ledg puts up with my numerous emails always giving me advice! I do look over the others also makes for some good reading at lunch time  .
> 
> keep doing what your doing, i dont like you being settled as i miss the storys you used to come out with! :lol:


haha mate i miss the stories to but i suppose sometimes you have to keep hold of a good one!


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Fck the Goonies when there is Geordie Shore, the World Cup, 24, Breaking Bad and Keeping up with the.......I mean Top Gear :whistling:


Top Gear is even worse. Its 3 middle aged men who are gimps who get hard ons over a ford fiesta and talk about them like they're some supermodel!


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Top Gear is even worse. Its 3 middle aged men who are gimps who get hard ons over a ford fiesta and talk about them like they're some supermodel!


I love Top Gear, although it is annoying recently as it seems so scripted, its much better when its just spontaneous.


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> I love Top Gear, although it is annoying recently as it seems so scripted, its much better when its just spontaneous.


i don't watch it but when i have flicked onto it, it does seem all just a big act. its now like TOWIE


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> i don't watch it but when i have flicked onto it, it does seem all just a big act. its now like TOWIE


I don't think anything could be as bad as that horrendous excuse for a TV show, I genuinely wish they all died, I find the whole thing so cringe and set up and the worst thing is the guys around other towns trying to dress like those morons in tiny shorts and sh1t like that!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> I don't think anything could be as bad as that horrendous excuse for a TV show, I genuinely wish they all died, I find the whole thing so cringe and set up and the worst thing is the guys around other towns trying to dress like those morons in tiny shorts and sh1t like that!


It is truly shocking but I can't help be in stitches are Joey Essex on his programmes. Educating Joey Essex was on last night and he was in Brazil for World Cup it was fcuking funny!!


----------



## J4MES

Hi mate.

Sorry if I've asked you before and if I have I've forgotten lol.

How did you find the pip with orbis lean gain?


----------



## dibdabs

Do not mention me to scoobs im hoping hes forgotten about me!


----------



## liam0810

dibdabs said:


> Do not mention me to scoobs im hoping hes forgotten about me!


i've give him a photo of you and told him to put it on his fridge so he can look at it everytime he has to eat and know that he's doing all of this for you ;-p


----------



## liam0810

J4MES said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> Sorry if I've asked you before and if I have I've forgotten lol.
> 
> How did you find the pip with orbis lean gain?


Nope mate no pip with it for me. why do you?


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> Nope mate no pip with it for me. why do you?


Nope. Just setting up my cycle and was reading other labs reviews on blends and heard pip was bad! So was just checking!


----------



## dibdabs

liam0810 said:


> i've give him a photo of you and told him to put it on his fridge so he can look at it everytime he has to eat and know that he's doing all of this for you ;-p


youre a nobber! 1st class one! hate u! IDST


----------



## Bad Alan

J4MES said:


> Nope. Just setting up my cycle and was reading other labs reviews on blends and heard pip was bad! So was just checking!


The lean gain is totally fine for pip for me too


----------



## liam0810

dibdabs said:


> youre a nobber! 1st class one! hate u! IDST


I have no idea what IDST means sweethceeks


----------



## RACK

If Destroyed Still True


----------



## liam0810

dibdabs said:


> youre a nobber! 1st class one! hate u! IDST


Just so you know that he is getting compliments now off girls as he's getting bigger. So looks like your chance has gone kiddo!


----------



## dibdabs

liam0810 said:


> Just so you know that he is getting compliments now off girls as he's getting bigger. So looks like your chance has gone kiddo!


im so sad


----------



## liam0810

dibdabs said:


> im so sad


Don't be. I've give him your address and told him if he's lucky you'll do a pole dance for him. He'll be there next week! :tongue:


----------



## liam0810

So 1st day of prep today and the diet is decent enough. circa 4000 cals and no cardio yet. I'm starting Apollo labs test e, tren a and also got some of their Torrip on the back of @Sambuca saying its sh1t hot! So if its not i will come looking for him and will be taking one of his sisters as payback! Also started d hacks clen today which has had me shaking like a sh1tting dog off 3 tabs!

Training this week is 20 sets of 6 reps on all bodyparts as still trying to get a bit more density to arms, legs and chest. this evening i have the luxury of not just one training partner but two. My old partner Danny has said he's going to try and train as often as he can through prep and my mate Crossy who has been training with me for a few weeks regularly is with me most sessions now and i've put him on a mini prep as well so we can be miserable together!

Last night i started my full bodyshave and my clippers broke after about 10 minutes so i now have one shaved calf and quad and a patchy chest! looks proper sexy!

12 weeks till show time! Bring on the hunger, the tiredness and moodiness! i can't wait!


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> So 1st day of prep today and the diet is decent enough. circa 4000 cals and no cardio yet. I'm starting Apollo labs test e, tren a and also got some of their Torrip on the back of @Sambuca saying its sh1t hot! So if its not i will come looking for him and will be taking one of his sisters as payback! Also started d hacks clen today which has had me shaking like a sh1tting dog off 3 tabs!
> 
> Training this week is 20 sets of 6 reps on all bodyparts as still trying to get a bit more density to arms, legs and chest. this evening i have the luxury of not just one training partner but two. My old partner Danny has said he's going to try and train as often as he can through prep and my mate Crossy who has been training with me for a few weeks regularly is with me most sessions now and i've put him on a mini prep as well so we can be miserable together!
> 
> Last night i started my full bodyshave and my clippers broke after about 10 minutes so i now have one shaved calf and quad and a patchy chest! looks proper sexy!
> 
> 12 weeks till show time! Bring on the hunger, the tiredness and moodiness! i can't wait!


Look forward to your progress mate!

Still dieing at the shaver breaking ! Hahaha.

How come you jumped straight in with 3 tabs of the dhacks?


----------



## liam0810

J4MES said:


> Look forward to your progress mate!
> 
> Still dieing at the shaver breaking ! Hahaha.
> 
> How come you jumped straight in with 3 tabs of the dhacks?


It was a right b4stard! But finally finished tonight and am nice and smooth!

Oh and for those who remember my prep last year know how much I hate veg. Well I've found how to eat it! Leave it cooking for an hour in stock and then mash it till it's sloppy and add a load of spices to it! Still not liking it but it's edible! It looks lovely as you can see

 mmmmmm!


----------



## liam0810

Oh and I jumped on the 3 tabs coz I thought I'd be ok. Nope I was wrong! I'm still shaking now! Haha


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> Oh and I jumped on the 3 tabs coz I thought I'd be ok. Nope I was wrong! I'm still shaking now! Haha


Dhacks is strong s**t


----------



## Sambuca

120mcg dhacks clen u fking mental lololol


----------



## liam0810

J4MES said:


> Dhacks is strong s**t


i've had 2 today instead of 3 and i'm still shaking!


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> 120mcg dhacks clen u fking mental lololol


as i've just said i've dropped the dose to 80mcg and i'm still shaking like Mohammed Ali!


----------



## Queenie

Pmsl... I had that dhacks clen too. 2 tabs I could deal with... I took 3 once and had a right fvcking flip out  Anxiety kicked in, shaking like anything! Never again lol.


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Pmsl... I had that dhacks clen too. 2 tabs I could deal with... I took 3 once and had a right fvcking flip out  Anxiety kicked in, shaking like anything! Never again lol.


that's exactly like i felt yesterday. was still anxious at 9pm!

How you feeling a couple days after your show? you enjoying food again?


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> that's exactly like i felt yesterday. was still anxious at 9pm!
> 
> How you feeling a couple days after your show? you enjoying food again?


Had a sh!t few days with bloody heartburn and no appetite at all... but still eating with a handful of rennies  I bloody ate chicken and potato yesterday for lunch what a loser!! Energy very low and body aching.... but today I feel much better and have eaten granola and biscuits so far  Got lots to eat today then back to gym/cardio/reverse diet tomorrow AM I think! I'm excited to get working on improvements


----------



## sean 162

2 is killing me off lol


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Had a sh!t few days with bloody heartburn and no appetite at all... but still eating with a handful of rennies  I bloody ate chicken and potato yesterday for lunch what a loser!! Energy very low and body aching.... but today I feel much better and have eaten granola and biscuits so far  Got lots to eat today then back to gym/cardio/reverse diet tomorrow AM I think! I'm excited to get working on improvements


Nothing wrong with chicken and spuds haha! You aiming for another show next year?


----------



## liam0810

sean 162 said:


> 2 is killing me off lol


Haha mate i've just eaten some more and it seems to of calmed me down. Last night though the cramps from the 3 tabs was a joke!


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Nothing wrong with chicken and spuds haha! You aiming for another show next year?


Yes poss next april/may  Got a great year ahead with wills show now and it'll be nice to focus on that.


----------



## J4MES

Just started the Dhacks today myself... Only 1 tab! And I'm shaking now still!!


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Yes poss next april/may  Got a great year ahead with wills show now and it'll be nice to focus on that.


I'll be at your show next year defo! And i think you mean Will's and my show! ha!



J4MES said:


> Just started the Dhacks today myself... Only 1 tab! And I'm shaking now still!!


2 yesterday was manageable, but 3 is bad!


----------



## liam0810

three days in on diet and its fine, had to swap sweet potato for white as i just cant stomach it! Carbs are low in this diet but that doesn't bother me. Cardio starts next week which i'm glad about as i have missed it!

Just downloaded Entourage to watch on my phone when doing it.

Had some of my gear turn up as well, including a bottle of Torrip which i'm gonna jab 90mins before legs tomorrow to see how the mtren works


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> three days in on diet and its fine, had to swap sweet potato for white as i just cant stomach it! Carbs are low in this diet but that doesn't bother me. Cardio starts next week which i'm glad about as i have missed it!
> 
> Just downloaded Entourage to watch on my phone when doing it.
> 
> Had some of my gear turn up as well, including a bottle of Torrip which i'm gonna jab 90mins before legs tomorrow to see how the mtren works


And so it begins  the dhacks clen is awesome, best I've used by far! Email me your diet let's have a look sugar


----------



## dibdabs

liam0810 said:


> Don't be. I've give him your address and told him if he's lucky you'll do a pole dance for him. He'll be there next week! :tongue:


i may of moved house...  and dont have my pole anymore so he will b very disappointed. where is he anyway is he still posting?


----------



## liam0810

dibdabs said:


> i may of moved house...  and dont have my pole anymore so he will b very disappointed. where is he anyway is he still posting?


You may of? That's means you've not! He's on his way round soon and he'll bring a pile with him.

Na he's not. You know what he emails me every day and that lad got a lot of stick on here, but he really is such a nice lad!


----------



## liam0810

Oh and a little update with training and first week of prep.

Looks like I'm gonna lose 5 pounds this week. Carbs are low already but this may be to kick start my fat loss. I feel ok on it as still eating quite a lot, I'm still not a fan of veg but I'm getting it down me.

Did chest tonight and really struggled with strength.

Flat bb bench

140 x 6

160 x 6

140 x 6 drop 100 x 5

Incline flyes

32 x 6

34 x 6

36 x 6

Incline DB press

50 x 4 fail!

50 x 5 fail

50 x 5 fail!

This was rubbish! I can smash these out usually no problem

Wide grip smith incline press

120 x 6

130 x 4 RP 130 x 2

Cable crossovers

6 plates x 6

7 x 6

8 x 6

Seated machine press

100 x 4 with 4 partials

110 x 3 and 5 partials

100 x 6 and 4 partials

Pec dec

87.5 x 6

102.5 x 6

115 x 6

Done. Bad session for me.

Also did abs for first time on Tuesday and they're sore today!

Just having my last meal now of 3 eggs and 100g smoked salmon.

Next week cardio gets added in which I'm looking forward to!


----------



## sean 162

Give yaself a break buddy still impressive workout !


----------



## liam0810

sean 162 said:


> Give yaself a break buddy still impressive workout !


Yeah mate you're probably right as i am sore today but still think i should be doing better!

Hows your training going under Will?


----------



## sean 162

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate you're probably right as i am sore today but still think i should be doing better!
> 
> Hows your training going under Will?


LMAO we are suppose to think like that!

And yeh mate its crazy tbh getting stupid lean but stronger every gym session .loving it and motivated to fukc atm !

Keep slugging away big man


----------



## dibdabs

liam0810 said:


> You may of? That's means you've not! He's on his way round soon and he'll bring a pile with him.
> 
> Na he's not. You know what he emails me every day and that lad got a lot of stick on here, but he really is such a nice lad!


it doesnt actually surprise me tbh. things are looking good in here as usual, always cracking on! soldier u liam


----------



## liam0810

dibdabs said:


> it doesnt actually surprise me tbh. things are looking good in here as usual, always cracking on! soldier u liam


yep proper soldier me! are you back in gym yet or being a lazy sh1t still? :tongue:


----------



## liam0810

sean 162 said:


> LMAO we are suppose to think like that!
> 
> And yeh mate its crazy tbh getting stupid lean but stronger every gym session .loving it and motivated to fukc atm !
> 
> Keep slugging away big man


If i was you mate i would use Will for as long as you can as he is getting more knowelageble all the time which can only be good for his clients! Plus he's a good lad and will never mess you about and will always have time for you.

yep i'm still slugging away. I'm really looking forward to the next 11 weeks and getting leaner every week. no big change this week in my physique but i have lost one of my chins!


----------



## sean 162

liam0810 said:


> If i was you mate i would use Will for as long as you can as he is getting more knowelageble all the time which can only be good for his clients! Plus he's a good lad and will never mess you about and will always have time for you.
> 
> yep i'm still slugging away. I'm really looking forward to the next 11 weeks and getting leaner every week. no big change this week in my physique but i have lost one of my chins!


Haha only 3 left then?

Yeh i plan to use him until he tells me to do one lol. Cant fault him one bit on point and on the ball with every little detail or query i have.

Your at the same show as will arnt u? I will get to meet you aswell . Well the half of you thats left by then


----------



## dibdabs

liam0810 said:


> yep proper soldier me! are you back in gym yet or being a lazy sh1t still? :tongue:


had a few sessions but nothing major. couple health issues have come first... so meh to ur lazy sh1t name calling lol


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> If i was you mate i would use Will for as long as you can as he is getting more knowelageble all the time which can only be good for his clients! Plus he's a good lad and will never mess you about and will always have time for you.
> 
> yep i'm still slugging away. I'm really looking forward to the next 11 weeks and getting leaner every week. no big change this week in my physique but i have lost one of my chins!


You having cheat meals weekly or through the prep mate?


----------



## liam0810

J4MES said:


> You having cheat meals weekly or through the prep mate?


At the moment mate i don't think i'm down for cheat meals weekly, i wish! Its just going to be when Scott says.

Cardio was added in this morning and diet staying the same with extra carbs in meal at lunchtime, as strength dropped a little near the end of the week so hoping this helps.


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> At the moment mate i don't think i'm down for cheat meals weekly, i wish! Its just going to be when Scott says.
> 
> Cardio was added in this morning and diet staying the same with extra carbs in meal at lunchtime, as strength dropped a little near the end of the week so hoping this helps.


How many kcals you on?

How's the M tren? I'm on the rip 240


----------



## liam0810

J4MES said:


> How many kcals you on?
> 
> How's the M tren? I'm on the rip 240


i'm on just over 4000 mate.

i used the m tren on saturday and was alright. TBH i'm not sure things like that do much for me. But i'm gonna keep hold of it and use it eod for last few weeks before the show


----------



## liam0810

Backl trained last night

BOR's

120 x 6

140 x 6

150 x 6

160 x 6

Widegrip pulldown behind neck

80 x 6

90 x6

95 x 6

100 x 6 (PB)

one arm seated row

60kg x 6 x 3 with 6 partials on each set

Hammer strength pullovers

120 x 6

120 x 6

130 x 6 PB

wide grip seated rows (5 second hold at contraction and 3 second negative)

45 x 6 x 3

Decent session. Strength is good which i want. I'm looking leaner and thinking probably about 3-4 pounds off this week. No hunger issues and no cravings really


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> Backl trained last night
> 
> BOR's
> 
> 120 x 6
> 
> 140 x 6
> 
> 150 x 6
> 
> 160 x 6
> 
> Widegrip pulldown behind neck
> 
> 80 x 6
> 
> 90 x6
> 
> 95 x 6
> 
> 100 x 6 (PB)
> 
> one arm seated row
> 
> 60kg x 6 x 3 with 6 partials on each set
> 
> Hammer strength pullovers
> 
> 120 x 6
> 
> 120 x 6
> 
> 130 x 6 PB
> 
> wide grip seated rows (5 second hold at contraction and 3 second negative)
> 
> 45 x 6 x 3
> 
> Decent session. Strength is good which i want. I'm looking leaner and thinking probably about 3-4 pounds off this week. No hunger issues and no cravings really


Just spoke to you on twitter mate. Excited to see you get show ready in 10 weeks. 4000 kcals is still a nice amount. Reckon they'll drop quiet low close to comp?

you started cardio yet?


----------



## liam0810

J4MES said:


> Just spoke to you on twitter mate. Excited to see you get show ready in 10 weeks. 4000 kcals is still a nice amount. Reckon they'll drop quiet low close to comp?
> 
> you started cardio yet?


Didn't even realise that was you mate! ha!

last year i dropped to about 2000 cals for the last few weeks but hoping this time i wont need to. Was speaking to someone yesterday about my condition last year and if diuretics would help and he said that "to be honest mate you still had a few pounds of fat to drop so the diuretics wouldnt help that" So that means i want to be a hell of a lot leaner than last year!

Cardio was started on monday at 20mins on treadmill. Its just enough time to watch an episode of Entourage ha!

Hows your training? I've seen your pics on Twitter and you're always in good nick and got good shape to


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> Didn't even realise that was you mate! ha!
> 
> last year i dropped to about 2000 cals for the last few weeks but hoping this time i wont need to. Was speaking to someone yesterday about my condition last year and if diuretics would help and he said that "to be honest mate you still had a few pounds of fat to drop so the diuretics wouldnt help that" So that means i want to be a hell of a lot leaner than last year!
> 
> Cardio was started on monday at 20mins on treadmill. Its just enough time to watch an episode of Entourage ha!
> 
> Hows your training? I've seen your pics on Twitter and you're always in good nick and got good shape to


You ran keto I believe didn't you?

Last year you were pretty lean... I remember seeing a pic of your aids face haha.

Yeah that's me. Trainings going good mate good mate... started cutting myself and feel I've dropped my calories to low as would of rather trained it off. But feel I need to cut a bit more to prime myself for a good off season. Was thinking about competing but have lagging body parts which I've noticed since cutting  .

I just struggle with the diet... I read so much about its all macros and timings ill relevant but I come on here and all the big boys do it the old school way.

Not sure if I'm and to ask this as may be a private coaching thing from Scott so tell me to. F off otherwise  haha. Do you reverse diet after a comp or cut or just jump straight back on higher.higher calories?


----------



## liam0810

J4MES said:


> You ran keto I believe didn't you?
> 
> Last year you were pretty lean... I remember seeing a pic of your aids face haha.
> 
> Yeah that's me. Trainings going good mate good mate... started cutting myself and feel I've dropped my calories to low as would of rather trained it off. But feel I need to cut a bit more to prime myself for a good off season. Was thinking about competing but have lagging body parts which I've noticed since cutting  .
> 
> I just struggle with the diet... I read so much about its all macros and timings ill relevant but I come on here and all the big boys do it the old school way.
> 
> Not sure if I'm and to ask this as may be a private coaching thing from Scott so tell me to. F off otherwise  haha. Do you reverse diet after a comp or cut or just jump straight back on higher.higher calories?


I didnt do keto the last few weeks as it was just pure protein which was hard.

We all have lagging parts pal but look at your first show as a bench mark and go from there. But if you think you need a good long off season then do it.

Last couple years i've not really reversed dieted as i've gone on holidays pretty much so i fcuked it. But this year i'm hoping to do a proper rebound and then up cals slowly so i dont get too fat. I want to be 15st 10% bf for xmas and i want to be able to maintain that all year round


----------



## liam0810

Chest done and session was ok, nothing amazing.

Seated plate loaded press

60 a side x 12

70 x 9

90 x 6

90 x 4 and 2 forced

Incline smith

100 x 10

120 x 8

135 x 4 fail

135 x 4 drop 100 x 4, drop 60 x 10

Cable cross overs

7plates x 7

8 x 6

8 x 6

Pec dec 30 secs rest between sets

82.5 x 6 x 7

Seated press superset with wide hand push ups

80 x 6, push-ups x8 x 3

Done. Strength was ok but I have done 100 a side on seated plate loaded press and know I can get 150 out on incline press.

I'm looking leaner so I think I'm on track.

I think next prep I might actually start 16 weeks out and do it slower just to see how I turn out


----------



## liam0810

Little update

Weight now 210pounds. No hunger issues and energy levels are up. Done a quick comparison pic from last 2 weeks



I'm less hairy and look like I have jaundice but I am getting leaner!


----------



## ah24

liam0810 said:


> Little update
> 
> Weight now 210pounds. No hunger issues and energy levels are up. Done a quick comparison pic from last 2 weeks
> 
> View attachment 154493
> 
> 
> I'm less hairy and look like I have jaundice but I am getting leaner!


Good work so far mate - less bloated + leaner. Looking forward to seeing the progress!


----------



## liam0810

ah24 said:


> Good work so far mate - less bloated + leaner. Looking forward to seeing the progress!


Cheers Adam. Seen your pics the other day and you're looking well on your mate. Leeds is gonna be good with a few of us competing


----------



## RACK

Nice change there in 2 weeks mate, all on target


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Nice change there in 2 weeks mate, all on target


I think i am mate. 30 pounds to drop i think yet but it'll get dropped. you over the ibiza blues?


----------



## RACK

So about 3lb a week or there abouts?

I'm cool on the ibiza blues front, had that good a time I'm still smiling about it. Plus have Global Gathering, Creamfields, possibly MINT and just booked Butlins weekend for my bday at the end of nov. Hopefully I'll have time to train in between them all


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> So about 3lb a week or there abouts?
> 
> I'm cool on the ibiza blues front, had that good a time I'm still smiling about it. Plus have Global Gathering, Creamfields, possibly MINT and just booked Butlins weekend for my bday at the end of nov. Hopefully I'll have time to train in between them all


Yeah mate 3lb a week about. Think probably another 4 this week and then it'll slow down.

I'd love to be going Creamfields but will have to wait till next year. You ever thought of Hiedout in Croatia?


----------



## RACK

I'm only going for the sunday this year. A couple of errrrm couples are going and I didn't fancy the whole weekend. I have a "friend" going on the sunday so I've got a ticket coming and now someone to hang on to while there.

My cousin's been to hideout and in her words "man it was sick!!" (she's only about 22). I'd love to go, so will look into it next year.

It sounds sad but a good wild weekend is always had at butlins mate.


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> I'm only going for the sunday this year. A couple of errrrm couples are going and I didn't fancy the whole weekend. I have a "friend" going on the sunday so I've got a ticket coming and now someone to hang on to while there.
> 
> My cousin's been to hideout and in her words "man it was sick!!" (she's only about 22). I'd love to go, so will look into it next year.
> 
> It sounds sad but a good wild weekend is always had at butlins mate.


I'm nearly 22 so maybe I'd find it 6 to.

Yeah mate I bet you love butlins, bet you always wanted to be a red coat!


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> I'm nearly 32 so maybe I'd find it 6 to.
> 
> Yeah mate I bet you love butlins, bet you always wanted to be a red coat!


Edited for realism lol


----------



## liam0810

Legs done last night and strength was ok but didn't hit any big numbers but legs are in bits now.

Wide stance leg press

280 x 15

340 x 15

380 x 15

420 x 15 (RP'd this)

Wide stance squat

120 x 15

130 x 15

140 x 10 failed!

100 x 15

Hacks close stance

60 x 15

80 x 15 x 3

Squat with pause at bottom

150 x 3 (1 second pause)

160 x 3 (1 second)

100 x 3 (5 seconds)

Seated leg curls

65 x 8

70 x 8

75 x 8 drop 30 x 10

Leg extensions

55 x 15 x 4

Standing barbell calf raises superset with step body weight raises with pause at bottom contractions

Bw+45 x 10 / bw x 10 x 10 sets

Done and legs are sore this morning.

Looks like on for 3-4pound loss this week.

Still not added in t3, which will be added in next week along with 100mg winny. Should of been added this week but still waiting for delivery.


----------



## RACK

T3 will bring things in quick with you mate


----------



## sean 162

How do you find winny on the joints Liam ?


----------



## liam0810

sean 162 said:


> How do you find winny on the joints Liam ?


I've not ran winny for ages mate, so not sure, but i have Cissus on hand which will hopefully have plus i've started using Anabolic Designs Invincibull which is a multivit and joint support.

@RACK i'm hoping so mate, plus i've got MT2 again so a tan always helps you look more ripped ha


----------



## liam0810

Spawn of Haney said:


> Edited for realism lol


haha b4stard! Ok i'm nearly 24!


----------



## liam0810

Woke up this morning aching a lot and tired. I've took t3 this morning, 160mcg clen and half a d hacks ultra burn and feel ropey! Just having some food now but forcing it down. I'll be right in a couple hours just thought i'd moan this morning!

Back tonight and a lot of underhand exercises to hit my lower lats a little more.

Loving prep at moment, love seeing the fat drop off! I won't be loving it in a 4 more weeks though ha!


----------



## ah24

Do you take your clen & T3 all in one hit or split dose?


----------



## sean 162

liam0810 said:


> Woke up this morning aching a lot and tired. I've took t3 this morning, 160mcg clen and half a d hacks ultra burn and feel ropey! Just having some food now but forcing it down. I'll be right in a couple hours just thought i'd moan this morning!
> 
> Back tonight and a lot of underhand exercises to hit my lower lats a little more.
> 
> Loving prep at moment, love seeing the fat drop off! I won't be loving it in a 4 more weeks though ha!


160 mcg clen WATTTT


----------



## liam0810

sean 162 said:


> 160 mcg clen WATTTT


thats the d hack as well mate! I wont go higher than 200 on them!


----------



## liam0810

ah24 said:


> Do you take your clen & T3 all in one hit or split dose?


clen at once and split T3 to morning and evening. Why mate? Do you think it'd be better to split clen dose as well?


----------



## ah24

liam0810 said:


> clen at once and split T3 to morning and evening. Why mate? Do you think it'd be better to split clen dose as well?


Definitely dude..

I smashed it all at once and felt gash.. Now I take 1/2 on waking and 1/2 early afternoon - much easier for me personally!


----------



## liam0810

ah24 said:


> Definitely dude..
> 
> I smashed it all at once and felt gash.. Now I take 1/2 on waking and 1/2 early afternoon - much easier for me personally!


I've always took them all at once but i'll try and split them. Cheers pal


----------



## liam0810

Update from this weekend. Rest day yesterday apart from 40mins cardio in morning. Saturday i trained arms and jabbed 05ml of Torrip in each bicep before hand. The pip yesterday was awful! Had a massage saturday which helped a lot and having another next saturday on lower body.

Today on the treadmill i tried a little bit of HIIT as i had to be quick in there. Anyway on my 8th Sprint i felt both hammies go and had to stop immediatley. they're frigging sore now but i'm hoping just pulled and nothing else. Legs will be swapped from today to friday to give them time to heal but will be back on treadmill in the morning to crack on!


----------



## ah24

If doing HIIT in future mate, try the bike (can go ALL OUT with v little injury risk). Amount of hamstring injuries is crazy when you compare sprinters to marathon runners... And that's pros with perfect technique! Not us oversized BB'ers with sh1t biomechanics lol.

Unless you've been running in off-season I think running sprints can be risky in prep. Fingers crossed all heals quick tho 

(Btw just trying to help with last couple posts!)


----------



## liam0810

ah24 said:


> If doing HIIT in future mate, try the bike (can go ALL OUT with v little injury risk). Amount of hamstring injuries is crazy when you compare sprinters to marathon runners... And that's pros with perfect technique! Not us oversized BB'ers with sh1t biomechanics lol.
> 
> Unless you've been running in off-season I think running sprints can be risky in prep. Fingers crossed all heals quick tho
> 
> (Btw just trying to help with last couple posts!)


Yeah i made a mistake! I was rushing so tried it and won't be again! Scott called me an idiot and told me to stick to the bike or walking on the treadmill haha!

My mate massaged them after training last night and it was agony but better today!

did 15mins on bike this morning and 15 on treadmill to loosen them up

Your help and input is massively appreciated mate :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Few photos 3.5 weeks in.



Feel good and weight is shifting off me. Legs are smooth but last year they didn't come in till the last week.

No issues with diet, strength is as it is. No PB's but always trying!


----------



## liam0810

Waist is coming in a lot as well. Abs coming through and should be out in about 7 days


----------



## RACK

Back looks awesome mate!!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Back looks awesome mate!!


Cheers Pal! It took 10 shots to get that pose right haha!


----------



## RACK

Hahahaha, I've just done the same in the gym


----------



## dibdabs

Ahhhh the faces lol


----------



## liam0810

dibdabs said:


> Ahhhh the faces lol


you love the faces Kayleigh!


----------



## liam0810

5th week of prep is in full swing and no hunger issues at all, if anything i'm not even hungry and forcing meals down me. not sure if that's due to PED's i'm on, maybe i'm run down or just personal stuff. Was supposed to be in Cardiff this weekend but that's be cancelled so i'm pretty fcuked off about that.

On a more positive note, i'm getting leaner by the day, weight is 200 pounds, so 18 to come off to hit target weight but no doubt with drying out it'll be more like 22 and then maybe 3-4 pound carb up and hopefully fill out.

Miught of chosen my music, just need to sort a routine out now as last year i watched @Bad Alan's and he put me to shame!

Leeds is gonna be fun as Will is competing and so is another lad we both know called Jack Thompson who is gonna do some damage in the physique class i think.

Trained with a mate of mine on saturday who is doing the BNBF show this weekend and fair play to him as he is lean but i couldn't do this sh1t natural! Not a chance!


----------



## liam0810

Another week down and another 4 pounds dropped! Weights dropping quicker than a whore's knickers! Told Scott i was worried i was dropping it too quick but he wants me in early so we can grt me tighter and fuller beforehand. appetite is fine, strength and energy levels are fine to.

i'll get more pics tomoz and put them up.

Hamstring is a lot better today so going to have a go at a good hard leg session tonight!


----------



## sean 162

liam0810 said:


> Another week down and another 4 pounds dropped! Weights dropping quicker than a whore's knickers! Told Scott i was worried i was dropping it too quick but he wants me in early so we can grt me tighter and fuller beforehand. appetite is fine, strength and energy levels are fine to.
> 
> i'll get more pics tomoz and put them up.
> 
> Hamstring is a lot better today so going to have a go at a good hard leg session tonight!


Keep it coming big man ... Full steam ahead!


----------



## liam0810

sean 162 said:


> Keep it coming big man ... Full steam ahead!


Will do mate and you look awesome in your avi you big bast4rd!


----------



## sean 162

liam0810 said:


> Will do mate and you look awesome in your avi you big bast4rd!


Only 88.1 kg 5ft 9 lol


----------



## liam0810

sean 162 said:


> Only 88.1 kg 5ft 9 lol


Fuk me i weigh more and same height and look so much smaller!


----------



## sean 162

liam0810 said:


> Fuk me i weigh more and same height and look so much smaller!


Lmaoooo your a funny cnut... Ur a LOT. Bigger than me dude trust me . Ask @Bad Alan


----------



## liam0810

few progress pics from saturday.

carbs have been upped this week to 450g and will be cut by 100g every week. i need this as energy levels in gym are dropping. apart from that prep is going good!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> few progress pics from saturday.
> 
> carbs have been upped this week to 450g and will be cut by 100g every week. i need this as energy levels in gym are dropping. apart from that prep is going good!
> 
> View attachment 155960
> View attachment 155961
> View attachment 155962
> View attachment 155963
> View attachment 155964


Back looking better than ever mate :beer:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Back looking better than ever mate :beer:


Cheers mate, tried adding thickness to it this year and think i have.

Next few weeks i'm doing legs and arms twice a week trying to get what i can out of them.

Fat is dropping quick but as last time still no splits in quads and that'll probably be 4-5 days out like last time!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate, tried adding thickness to it this year and think i have.
> 
> Next few weeks i'm doing legs and arms twice a week trying to get what i can out of them.
> 
> Fat is dropping quick but as last time still no splits in quads and that'll probably be 4-5 days out like last time!


I agree, you have. It's your jewel in the crown mate - would never be your face 

You do drop fat easily don't you! Sod.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I agree, you have. It's your jewel in the crown mate - would never be your face
> 
> You do drop fat easily don't you! Sod.


I'm gonna be wearing a mask this year to give me a better chance! :thumb:

I drop weight quicker than whore dropping her knickers. Its a curse when trying to add size but good when cutting

Hows your training anyway darling?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I'm gonna be wearing a mask this year to give me a better chance! :thumb:
> 
> I drop weight quicker than whore dropping her knickers. Its a curse when trying to add size but good when cutting
> 
> Hows your training anyway darling?


Good, should swing the result :lol:

Is that purely down to dropping carbs? Same here, reduce them and falls off.

Good mate, last week of pct that I've done and session are solid so I'm happy.

Back on in September lol


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Good, should swing the result :lol:
> 
> Is that purely down to dropping carbs? Same here, reduce them and falls off.
> 
> Good mate, last week of pct that I've done and session are solid so I'm happy.
> 
> Back on in September lol


Yeah mate just dropped carbs first 5 weeks and it fell off. Now they're back in so can chip away slower next 7 weeks. Still will drop 2-3 pounds this week though as i know my body, plus cardio added in after training and T3 up.

Is Will treating you well? ha


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate just dropped carbs first 5 weeks and it fell off. Now they're back in so can chip away slower next 7 weeks. Still will drop 2-3 pounds this week though as i know my body, plus cardio added in after training and T3 up.
> 
> Is Will treating you well? ha


I'm not with William ya daft sod lol


----------



## liam0810

So thought i'd give you all an update. I've been agony since tuesday night with my glute, to the point where i couldnt walk yesterday without tears in my eyes from the pain. i managed to get in to see the physio last night and i've got scar tissue in my glute which is causing an issue but even worse is that i've got a partial tear on my out quad. I'm gutted but i'm not giving up yet. No cradio this morning as its still very very sore. I'm training tonight and going to try and find cardio that i can manage with my quad. He has told me no legs till thursday and as you know legs being my weak point i'm p1ssed off. Worse thing is that i've not done it training! So for now i have dropped my carbs a little, going to use more gh and up var dose to hope it heals quick. Also, if it gets to the poitn where i'm told i can't train legs, i might just chuck on some board shorts and do physique.

I'm not defeated yet! I suppose i've been lucky as speaking to Scott last night and he said for someone who lifts like i do and always heavy i'm lucky i've had no tears before, its just gutting that i've done it this close to a show


----------



## TELBOR

What a bugger. Hope it heals mate


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> What a bugger. Hope it heals mate


Hope so mate. Really gutted but still trying to get on stage


----------



## Keeks

Ahh sorry to hear that, fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:
 

> Hope so mate. Really gutted but still trying to get on stage


You'd do well at physique mate, even if that was what it came down to it's no problem is it.


----------



## Queenie

Will told me last night. Great mindset as always liam. We're proud of u whatever u decide. looking forward to seeing u in 6 weeks dude!!


----------



## Guest

Fingers crossed for you mate, dialing it in so well.

Looking great, back detail and thickness is impressive to say the least.

What date is Leeds?, really want to try and get down and see some of your ugly mugs lol.


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Will told me last night. Great mindset as always liam. We're proud of u whatever u decide. looking forward to seeing u in 6 weeks dude!!





Spawn of Haney said:


> Fingers crossed for you mate, dialing it in so well.
> 
> Looking great, back detail and thickness is impressive to say the least.
> 
> What date is Leeds?, really want to try and get down and see some of your ugly mugs lol.





R0BLET said:


> You'd do well at physique mate, even if that was what it came down to it's no problem is it.





Keeks said:


> Ahh sorry to hear that, fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.


Well my leg is feeling a lot better. Tried hammies last night but was hurting still so didn't want to push it. Physio thursday morning and hopefully get the all clear to train legs again!

Weight is still dropping and i'm getting tighter. No hunger issues which is great but in the evenings i am starting to feel a bit sh4gged!

5 weeks 5 days left and i think i'm in a good plae in prep. I'm not going to be the biggest lad in my class but i am hoping i have the best condition so i told Scott i dont want to ease up one bit and want to be pushed more.


----------



## liam0810

Spawn of Haney said:


> Fingers crossed for you mate, dialing it in so well.
> 
> Looking great, back detail and thickness is impressive to say the least.
> 
> What date is Leeds?, really want to try and get down and see some of your ugly mugs lol.


its 20th September mate at Leeds town hall


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> its 20th September mate at Leeds town hall


Cheers Liam, pay on the day or are tickets available now?


----------



## liam0810

Spawn of Haney said:


> Cheers Liam, pay on the day or are tickets available now?


i think you can get them now mate.

here's a link

http://www.ukbffnorth-eastchamps.co.uk/


----------



## liam0810

Into the final 5 week now of prep now and I think I'm in a decent position. See pics attached.

@Bad Alan @queenie @Suprakill4 @Chelsea @R0BLET @Spawn of Haney @Chelsea and anyone else please let me know what you think. All your opinions are valued. Even yours Rob! Actually anyone's opinion is appreciated good or bad

Cravings have started today and are getting bad but it's expected and I can cope.

Scott's very happy with where I'm at and said i can coast in but not a chance! Head down and eyes on the prize now!

Test e is dropped this week and then one rip added in next week. Problem is that I've found most onerips don't seem to contain masteron so got to buy that to add to what I've got!


----------



## Suprakill4

Very impressed mate. I don't hardly come on here anymore as don't have time and changing jobs but had the email notification.

Condition looks well on point!! Weaknesses can only see hamstrings could be a weakness. Quads had improved from last comp for sure. Flex ya fcuming calf in the rear pics too! Lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Looking sexy as fùck!! Does that help mate?

Coming in great, week in week out changes! Great work so far :beer:


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Very impressed mate. I don't hardly come on here anymore as don't have time and changing jobs but had the email notification.
> 
> Condition looks well on point!! Weaknesses can only see hamstrings could be a weakness. Quads had improved from last comp for sure. Flex ya fcuming calf in the rear pics too! Lol.


Yeah mate, hammies are p1ss poor. Calves i've been beasting the last few months but they're so stubborn!

I wanted you to comment as i know you wont blow smoke up my ar$e ha!

@RACK as well you'll be honest


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Looking sexy as fùck!! Does that help mate?
> 
> Coming in great, week in week out changes! Great work so far :beer:


of course it does. the aids face isnt as bad this time haha!

I'm suprised how quick ive come in. weighing 192 so 10 pounds off to hit target weight but probably more like 14 and then carb up


----------



## liam0810

@ah24 your opinion as well mate. And hows prep?


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate, hammies are p1ss poor. Calves i've been beasting the last few months but they're so stubborn!
> 
> I wanted you to comment as i know you wont blow smoke up my ar$e ha!
> 
> @RACK as well you'll be honest


Calves don't look a weakness you are just not flexing them at all on the rear pics so will look much better. Lat spreads great and chest. Just hammies and a bit more quads in off season IMO


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Calves don't look a weakness you are just not flexing them at all on the rear pics so will look much better. Lat spreads great and chest. Just hammies and a bit more quads in off season IMO


Off season i'll be concentrating on legs, arms and upper chest. Might have next year off and do 2016. Maybe by then you might compete as well :tongue:


----------



## RACK

Was waiting for you to pop them on here amte as some comments on fb get lost

I think you look far thicker this year than last, coming in quick too which is always good. Defo sit down more on your hams though to make them pop a bit better.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Off season i'll be concentrating on legs, arms and upper chest. Might have next year off and do 2016. Maybe by then you might compete as well :tongue:


I'm not committed to bodybuilding much anymore mate. Injuries have held me back completely, and financially it's not been possible to stick to it properly buy start new job soon and is more money so will try get back to it. Dropped from 16st to 14 and looked terrible. Just lost all motivation but I'm back up 13lbs now.


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Into the final 5 week now of prep now and I think I'm in a decent position. See pics attached.
> 
> @Bad Alan @queenie @Suprakill4 @Chelsea @R0BLET @Spawn of Haney @Chelsea and anyone else please let me know what you think. All your opinions are valued. Even yours Rob! Actually anyone's opinion is appreciated good or bad
> 
> Cravings have started today and are getting bad but it's expected and I can cope.
> 
> Scott's very happy with where I'm at and said i can coast in but not a chance! Head down and eyes on the prize now!
> 
> Test e is dropped this week and then one rip added in next week. Problem is that I've found most onerips don't seem to contain masteron so got to buy that to add to what I've got!
> 
> View attachment 156696
> View attachment 156697
> View attachment 156698
> View attachment 156699
> View attachment 156700
> View attachment 156701
> View attachment 156702
> View attachment 156703


Agree with Supra that hammies are a weakness but I have the same problem mate. Other thing I would say is maybe a little back thickness is needed but apart from that condition for 5 weeks out looks very good and you look very dry and vascular which is impressive


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Was waiting for you to pop them on here amte as some comments on fb get lost
> 
> I think you look far thicker this year than last, coming in quick too which is always good. Defo sit down more on your hams though to make them pop a bit better.


i think i'm thicker but still need some more in back as Chelsea says. Yeah need to site down more and get as much as i can out of my hams.



Suprakill4 said:


> I'm not committed to bodybuilding much anymore mate. Injuries have held me back completely, and financially it's not been possible to stick to it properly buy start new job soon and is more money so will try get back to it. Dropped from 16st to 14 and looked terrible. Just lost all motivation but I'm back up 13lbs now.


Hopefully new job is better than the last mate and i dont blame you on the BBing front as i know you were down about injuries. Hopefully you're over them now pal.



Chelsea said:


> Agree with Supra that hammies are a weakness but I have the same problem mate. Other thing I would say is maybe a little back thickness is needed but apart from that condition for 5 weeks out looks very good and you look very dry and vascular which is impressive


I actually didnt realise how poor they were till i did these pics but defo need a lot of work. back is thicker than last year but still lacking i think.

i'm nice and dry and that'll get better once test e is out and one rip is in. I'm lookign forward to seeing how lean i can get now without sacrificing too much size


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> i think i'm thicker but still need some more in back as Chelsea says. Yeah need to site down more and get as much as i can out of my hams.
> 
> Hopefully new job is better than the last mate and i dont blame you on the BBing front as i know you were down about injuries. Hopefully you're over them now pal.
> 
> I actually didnt realise how poor they were till i did these pics but defo need a lot of work. back is thicker than last year but still lacking i think.
> 
> i'm nice and dry and that'll get better once test e is out and one rip is in. I'm lookign forward to seeing how lean i can get now without sacrificing too much size


Don't let it worry you too much now mate, as you lean out they should get some nice definition and look better on stage anyway so they will only improve.

Its a nicely balanced physique apart from that mate, its always a shame that your face is on it but there's nothing we can do about that really


----------



## ah24

liam0810 said:


> @ah24 your opinion as well mate. And hows prep?


Conditioning definitely on track mate.

Got v lean v quick like you mentioned you do when we spoke - I'm impressed! Wish it came off me that quick lol..

No point mentioning weaknesses etc as other guys have mentioned them, and at this stage you can't change it - just gotta get fkin lean and as always work on improvements in off-season.

My prep is going well thanks dude, tiredness/lethargy kicking in now but not long left!


----------



## sean 162

Amazed hiw quick youve come in . Wow! That waist is so small! Its like a permanent vacum pose. Jelous! Back\ delts crazy lean.

Keep positive dude.! Off season is for worrying abiut those lagging parts... I need to up my game!


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Don't let it worry you too much now mate, as you lean out they should get some nice definition and look better on stage anyway so they will only improve.
> 
> Its a nicely balanced physique apart from that mate, its always a shame that your face is on it but there's nothing we can do about that really


Na mate I'm not worrying too much as i know I can't do much about it. Just get leaner and they'll look a little better.

You're right about my face as i know im that ridiculously good looking that the judges will be just looking at my face and not paying any attention to my body. Damn these good looks!


----------



## liam0810

ah24 said:


> Conditioning definitely on track mate.
> 
> Got v lean v quick like you mentioned you do when we spoke - I'm impressed! Wish it came off me that quick lol..
> 
> No point mentioning weaknesses etc as other guys have mentioned them, and at this stage you can't change it - just gotta get fkin lean and as always work on improvements in off-season.
> 
> My prep is going well thanks dude, tiredness/lethargy kicking in now but not long left!


I come in quick mate but didn't think this hard.

The lethargy is hitting me a little now, not got as much in the tank when training but just trying to do more drop sets and negatives to make sure muscles are exhausted.

Hunger is up as well!


----------



## liam0810

sean 162 said:


> Amazed hiw quick youve come in . Wow! That waist is so small! Its like a permanent vacum pose. Jelous! Back\ delts crazy lean.
> 
> Keep positive dude.! Off season is for worrying abiut those lagging parts... I need to up my game!


Cheers pal. My waist comes in a lot. Probably about 8-9 inches off I think.

Yeah off season will be fun. I'm gonna mess around with my training, cycles I use and diets to. As I've started doing some online coaching I like to try new things on myself before on clients so the off season will give me that chance


----------



## liam0810

Been in Carlisle last two days and found a decent gym up here called Bodytek.

Feeling tired today which isn't a big deal as I'm pretty much just staying in my hotel room all day. Which also is a downfall as I'm just thinking of food!

Legs are getting leaner which is good as last year took ages to come in.

Weight is down 2 pounds this week so probably be 3 pounds by Saturday.


----------



## Silvaback

Subbed :thumb:


----------



## Dan94

In mate


----------



## liam0810

Silvaback said:


> Subbed :thumb:





Dan94 said:


> In mate


cheers lads.

tomorrow i'll get more pics and also hopefully get final 4 weeks plan off Scott. Got to shift the stubborn bits now!


----------



## liam0810

4 weeks left. Another 4 pound dropped this week.

Test e dropped and one rip started this week, also adex 0.5mg eod and 50mg proviron. Time to get dry and the last bits off.

Get a cheat meal tomorrow! Woo hoo!


----------



## Mickey D 84

[font=A


----------



## Queenie

Good stuff Liam! How u feeling? I'm getting so excited for u guys!


----------



## liam0810

So last night I had my cheat and had

Medium dominios pizza

Garlic bread

Potato wedges

Chicken strips

Choc brownies and ice cream.

Woke up in the night with bad stomach cramps as obviously my guts aren't used to all this crap.

Weighed in this morning expecting a gain and actually was 0.2 lb lighter.

Waiting for new plans over today and diet for the last few weeks. I feel ok, bit lethargic and hungry but nothing I can't handle


----------



## Sweat

Back on here pal,

Been pestering you for updates on whatsapp over past few weeks so know you looking awesome but will follow this journo anyway for the crack... not your actual crack btw.!!


----------



## liam0810

So 3 weeks left till show time and I'm tired all the time: really drained. Not as bad as last year but fcuk me I haven't the energy for anything!

Weight this morning was 83 and these just after is weighed myself



Don't think I'm far put and in a good position for 3 weeks out: don't need to kill myself and just keep going as I am


----------



## liam0810

This is 10 weeks difference 

And in other news just booked Thailand for new year! Better than being here for it!


----------



## liam0810

And my rear double bicep was shocking today. I know I need to flare my lats out more


----------



## BaronSamedii

That is unbelievable progress in 10 weeks

I've been dieting 8 now and not even got a third of the results

Would you answer a question for me if I link you to the topic ?


----------



## Queenie

Whoop! 3 weeks! The end is in sight, Liam!


----------



## sean 162

WOW!


----------



## TELBOR

Amazing mate!


----------



## RACK

Awesome work in just 70 days mate


----------



## liam0810

sean 162 said:


> WOW!





BaronSamedii said:


> That is unbelievable progress in 10 weeks
> 
> I've been dieting 8 now and not even got a third of the results
> 
> Would you answer a question for me if I link you to the topic ?





RXQueenie said:


> Whoop! 3 weeks! The end is in sight, Liam!





liam0810 said:


> And my rear double bicep was shocking today. I know I need to flare my lats out more


Cheerrs everyone!

Yep end is nigh finally! Well only if i don't qualify. Scott is happy with where i am at and says that diet stays the same till a week thursday then deplete.

cardio is now hiit on bike monday, wednesday and friday for 15 mins in the morning (this morning killed me!), 10 mins uphil walk at night and thursday and friday and saturday 20mins in morning and evening up hill walk.

i'm glad i dont have to near enough kill myself like last year!

Oh and @RACK are you back with Scott?


----------



## RACK

Yeah mate, we had a good chat the other day. Told him I was doing my own thing but getting a bit bored in the gym and he offered to lend me a hand. Wasn't going to turn down the offer so a few ideas passed back and forth and got a few things from him last night to work on

Will drop ya a text in a bit


----------



## Suprakill4

Great progress mate honestly. You look really really improved from last years show and that's mission accomplished!!

How is Scott? Last time I asked I'm sure he had a bad injury, that sorted now? Saw a pic of him, think it was in a lift from memory and he looked incredible. I do miss our banter/his hatred towards me lol.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Great progress mate honestly. You look really really improved from last years show and that's mission accomplished!!
> 
> How is Scott? Last time I asked I'm sure he had a bad injury, that sorted now? Saw a pic of him, think it was in a lift from memory and he looked incredible. I do miss our banter/his hatred towards me lol.


cheers mate!

He's ok, had a few injuries this past year and got one now but can't rememeber that! He's sitting at 18 st and is in insane condition for his size! He's moving in with me from 12th tp 21st again which my missus is looking forward to living with two bodybuilders haha! Send me your number mate and i'll give it him and you two can abuse each other over text haha!


----------



## Dan94

Superb progress mate, that in 10 weeks is insane


----------



## 1manarmy

Your ten week difference photos are mad. I tonight I'd accomplished something with mine but that's a fair effort man well done! Just seen your doing classics.. Is that ukbff classics? What's the height/weight ratio for you on that? I'm interested in that class from the show I watched at the weekend.. They looked absolutely shredded!


----------



## liam0810

Dan94 said:


> Superb progress mate, that in 10 weeks is insane


Cheers Dan.

It's getting hard now. Hunger is bad and lethargy to but I'm close so just got to grind it. One happy thought before was that I've now only got 1 maybe 2 leg sessions left till show day!


----------



## liam0810

1manarmy said:


> Your ten week difference photos are mad. I tonight I'd accomplished something with mine but that's a fair effort man well done! Just seen your doing classics.. Is that ukbff classics? What's the height/weight ratio for you on that? I'm interested in that class from the show I watched at the weekend.. They looked absolutely shredded!


Cheers mate.

Yeah ukbff classics. I'm 177cm so can be 83kg. Think I'll be more like 81kg maybe a little less though. I'm going for condition over size though mate as I know won't be the biggest up there.

Was the standard good at weekend?


----------



## 1manarmy

liam0810 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Yeah ukbff classics. I'm 177cm so can be 83kg. Think I'll be more like 81kg maybe a little less though. I'm going for condition over size though mate as I know won't be the biggest up there.
> 
> Was the standard good at weekend?


I really need to get measured I think I would suit this class also dude but I've a fear I'm to short and to heavy! You would do well in the show at the weekend pal at the stage your at already! Here's the 3 winners.. Guy that won is on here and he looked cracking on the day to be fair



Keep plugging away man your smashing this


----------



## liam0810

1manarmy said:


> I really need to get measured I think I would suit this class also dude but I've a fear I'm to short and to heavy! You would do well in the show at the weekend pal at the stage your at already! Here's the 3 winners.. Guy that won is on here and he looked cracking on the day to be fair
> 
> 
> 
> Keep plugging away man your smashing this


The three lads are in good nick. i'm hoping i'm leaner than them though but we'll see.

Been thiniking about the Brits and want peoples opinions:

if i finish 2nd or 3rd at Leeds and get invited to the Brits do i do it, even though i know its another 3 weeks of hard slog and i know i wont win the British? If i'm honest i don't want to just go to the Brits just to make the numbers up and would only want to go if i knew i had a good chance of placing top 3. And if i dont win Leeds then why would i improve that much in 3 weeks to expect to place top 3? my 30th is also 8th October and i have put everyhting on hold for now which isn't fair on my missus, who if i'm honest has been more supportive than i could ever hope for and my family as well as they want to do something for me.

i will be taking next year out to add size and aim for a bigger class in 2016 so going to the Brits just to see what my competition would be like is pointless.

@Bad Alan, @BigJim87, @Chelsea, @Keeks, @R0BLET, @sean 162 @Suprakill4 @ah24


----------



## Suprakill4

My opinion has not altered from last year. If you get an invite to the British they your are deemed by the judges as British standard. Leeds is a qualifier and nothing more. It's a stepping stone to do the ultimate comp which is the Brits, but like going to college to get to uni lol. Just a stepping stone.

If you was to place top 6 at the British that is some fcuming achievement!!!!!! Top 6 in the whole country mate. Think about it.

Fair enough if you don't feel confident enough in how you look to do it, but

Your opinion doesn't matter as much as the judges lol.

In other words, fcuming do it ya cvnt. I MAY be at Leeds so will grab you for a catch up if see you mate.


----------



## sean 162

liam0810 said:


> The three lads are in good nick. i'm hoping i'm leaner than them though but we'll see.
> 
> Been thiniking about the Brits and want peoples opinions:
> 
> if i finish 2nd or 3rd at Leeds and get invited to the Brits do i do it, even though i know its another 3 weeks of hard slog and i know i wont win the British? If i'm honest i don't want to just go to the Brits just to make the numbers up and would only want to go if i knew i had a good chance of placing top 3. And if i dont win Leeds then why would i improve that much in 3 weeks to expect to place top 3? my 30th is also 8th October and i have put everyhting on hold for now which isn't fair on my missus, who if i'm honest has been more supportive than i could ever hope for and my family as well as they want to do something for me.
> 
> i will be taking next year out to add size and aim for a bigger class in 2016 so going to the Brits just to see what my competition would be like is pointless.
> 
> @Bad Alan, @BigJim87, @Chelsea, @Keeks, @R0BLET, @sean 162 @Suprakill4 @ah24


I say with your condition. DO IT. And the fact its soo close. Even if it just turns into extra stage time. Which i highly doubt!!. Ide say if you qual so close then it would be robbing yourself of that experience NOT to do it. . My reasong were 60% financial 40 % self doubt/ wanting to improve lagging parts. ... Just my opinion liam


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> The three lads are in good nick. i'm hoping i'm leaner than them though but we'll see.
> 
> Been thiniking about the Brits and want peoples opinions:
> 
> if i finish 2nd or 3rd at Leeds and get invited to the Brits do i do it, even though i know its another 3 weeks of hard slog and i know i wont win the British? If i'm honest i don't want to just go to the Brits just to make the numbers up and would only want to go if i knew i had a good chance of placing top 3. And if i dont win Leeds then why would i improve that much in 3 weeks to expect to place top 3? my 30th is also 8th October and i have put everyhting on hold for now which isn't fair on my missus, who if i'm honest has been more supportive than i could ever hope for and my family as well as they want to do something for me.
> 
> i will be taking next year out to add size and aim for a bigger class in 2016 so going to the Brits just to see what my competition would be like is pointless.
> 
> @Bad Alan, @BigJim87, @Chelsea, @Keeks, @R0BLET, @sean 162 @Suprakill4 @ah24


Agree with the 2 ugly fckers Supra and Sean, you have to do it mate, if you get an invite it means you are good enough to go and with only 3 weeks to go its not long either.

It will be an awesome experience to say that you competed alongside the best bodybuilders in the country


----------



## TELBOR

Personally I would go mate.

No guarantee the guys that MAY beat you at Leeds are able to bring a better package, they could screw up and look dog shít!

Do it for the experience


----------



## ah24

For me it all comes down to how bad I want it and what I'm willing to sacrifice.

This prep has been tough on Jade, and we fly straight out on holiday next morn after Leeds. If I got an invite and decided to do it - it would mean watching what I eat on holiday and then further stress when back.. Which really isn't fair on her, and selfishly - I want to eat all the foods I've been missing and sit on my ass next to the pool.

So - I've already decided even if I got an invite to the British.. I'll turn it down as I don't 'want it' bad enough. For me, this Leeds show is what I've set everything on.

In your case I'd just question; What does it mean to you to compete on the British stage? Is it a huge deal to you? For me, it's really not.. One day it'd be great - but time wise I've had enough mentally and it's time to put Jade first.

No right or wrong answer I guess! For me just comes down to how bad you want it.. Does the extra 3 weeks diet fill you with more dread than the excitement of competing at British?


----------



## sean 162

Suprakill4 said:


> My opinion has not altered from last year. If you get an invite to the British they your are deemed by the judges as British standard. Leeds is a qualifier and nothing more. It's a stepping stone to do the ultimate comp which is the Brits, but like going to college to get to uni lol. Just a stepping stone.
> 
> If you was to place top 6 at the British that is some fcuming achievement!!!!!! Top 6 in the whole country mate. Think about it.
> 
> Fair enough if you don't feel confident enough in how you look to do it, but
> 
> Your opinion doesn't matter as much as the judges lol.
> 
> In other words, fcuming do it ya cvnt. I MAY be at Leeds so will grab you for a catch up if see you mate.


YOUR A CNUT!.

Now i wna take up my invite!

Finances are my obsticle tho. I think i even atarted changing my own mind while replying to liam about how its so close and extra stage time at very least. To correct anything thats correctable in your hands.. A lot in my case... And then i saw your post and started kicking myself !

Liam mate u gta take the chance if its offered in your situation


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> My opinion has not altered from last year. If you get an invite to the British they your are deemed by the judges as British standard. Leeds is a qualifier and nothing more. It's a stepping stone to do the ultimate comp which is the Brits, but like going to college to get to uni lol. Just a stepping stone.
> 
> If you was to place top 6 at the British that is some fcuming achievement!!!!!! Top 6 in the whole country mate. Think about it.
> 
> Fair enough if you don't feel confident enough in how you look to do it, but
> 
> Your opinion doesn't matter as much as the judges lol.
> 
> In other words, fcuming do it ya cvnt. I MAY be at Leeds so will grab you for a catch up if see you mate.





sean 162 said:


> I say with your condition. DO IT. And the fact its soo close. Even if it just turns into extra stage time. Which i highly doubt!!. Ide say if you qual so close then it would be robbing yourself of that experience NOT to do it. . My reasong were 60% financial 40 % self doubt/ wanting to improve lagging parts. ... Just my opinion liam





R0BLET said:


> Personally I would go mate.
> 
> No guarantee the guys that MAY beat you at Leeds are able to bring a better package, they could screw up and look dog shít!
> 
> Do it for the experience


I agree with what you are all saying but to compete at the Brits is not the be all and end all for me. I compete for myself and not really to become the best in the country. Of course it would be amazing to say i've placed top 5 in the country but if i didnt then it wouldn't devastate me.



ah24 said:


> For me it all comes down to how bad I want it and what I'm willing to sacrifice.
> 
> This prep has been tough on Jade, and we fly straight out on holiday next morn after Leeds. If I got an invite and decided to do it - it would mean watching what I eat on holiday and then further stress when back.. Which really isn't fair on her, and selfishly - I want to eat all the foods I've been missing and sit on my ass next to the pool.
> 
> So - I've already decided even if I got an invite to the British.. I'll turn it down as I don't 'want it' bad enough. For me, this Leeds show is what I've set everything on.
> 
> In your case I'd just question; What does it mean to you to compete on the British stage? Is it a huge deal to you? For me, it's really not.. One day it'd be great - but time wise I've had enough mentally and it's time to put Jade first.
> 
> No right or wrong answer I guess! For me just comes down to how bad you want it.. Does the extra 3 weeks diet fill you with more dread than the excitement of competing at British?


TBH mate at this very moment it fills me with dread as i want to enjoy my birthday and also enjoy time with Rosie and my family. I dont get any personal gain from competing at the Brits apart from saying i've done it. I dont make any more from bodybuidling so again i wouldnt gain anything from doing it. i'd only want to put myself through it if i knew it'd be worth it and i wouldnt be miserable for 3 weeks in between the shows. How i'm feeling now i feel like i would be


----------



## Keeks

If it was me, I would do it. Even IF you didn't win your class, there may only be a few points between it, and there's many a comp that one weeks place are reversed the next outing, different conditions/packages being brought to the stage so I wouldn't think that if you didn't win your class, you wouldn't place at the Brits........BUT.......reading your posts there seems to be doubt there and that your head & heart's not in it 100%, which for any prep, it needs to be. If you've got that dread of another 3 weeks of prep, would you bring a better package or just get through prep just to get to the stage to say you've done it? You know what a mind game prep is.

On the other hand though, don't count it out until you've got on that stage, you may feel completely different after show day.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> If it was me, I would do it. Even IF you didn't win your class, there may only be a few points between it, and there's many a comp that one weeks place are reversed the next outing, different conditions/packages being brought to the stage so I wouldn't think that if you didn't win your class, you wouldn't place at the Brits........BUT.......reading your posts there seems to be doubt there and that your head & heart's not in it 100%, which for any prep, it needs to be. If you've got that dread of another 3 weeks of prep, would you bring a better package or just get through prep just to get to the stage to say you've done it? You know what a mind game prep is.
> 
> On the other hand though, don't count it out until you've got on that stage, you may feel completely different after show day.


Keeks i think i'v e made my mind up already. i'm going to bring the best package to Leeds that i can and aim for the win but then i want to relax and enjoy myself for my bday. Since Janaury all i've done is think about this and planned everything around getting ready for it and that's a lot for 10 months of the year to do. I love bodybuilding and competing but its not the be all and end alll for me. plus with my birthday being between and i know Rosie and my mum want to do something special for it and they can't coz of the Brits.

i just want to do Leeds, enjoy it, do an awesome 4 week rebound, PCT and then concentrate for a year or so on my life, family, and work. Then come back to the stage in 2016 bigger and better and get to have a posedown with one of my closest @Bad Alan.

i know some will think i'm being strupid as its only 3 weeks more prep but work is so busy and its hard to prep and do 10-11 hours day of a stressful job!


----------



## lewis-cheetham

Already an enjoyable read, looking forward to seeing this all come together


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Keeks i think i'v e made my mind up already. i'm going to bring the best package to Leeds that i can and aim for the win but then i want to relax and enjoy myself for my bday. Since Janaury all i've done is think about this and planned everything around getting ready for it and that's a lot for 10 months of the year to do. I love bodybuilding and competing but its not the be all and end alll for me. plus with my birthday being between and i know Rosie and my mum want to do something special for it and they can't coz of the Brits.
> 
> i just want to do Leeds, enjoy it, do an awesome 4 week rebound, PCT and then concentrate for a year or so on my life, family, and work. Then come back to the stage in 2016 bigger and better and get to have a posedown with one of my closest @Bad Alan.
> 
> i know some will think i'm being strupid as its only 3 weeks more prep but work is so busy and its hard to prep and do 10-11 hours day of a stressful job!


I can well understand, been there myself. 3 weeks can seem like 3 years and when your life's been on hold, it's a long time.

All the best with the rest of prep, sure you'll smash it.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> I can well understand, been there myself. 3 weeks can seem like 3 years and when your life's been on hold, it's a long time.
> 
> All the best with the rest of prep, sure you'll smash it.


cheers Keeks!

I'll get more pics up weekend and for the final 2 weeks i'll be updating daily as i've not been as detailed this time as didnt think many would care !


----------



## sean 162

liam0810 said:


> Keeks i think i'v e made my mind up already. i'm going to bring the best package to Leeds that i can and aim for the win but then i want to relax and enjoy myself for my bday. Since Janaury all i've done is think about this and planned everything around getting ready for it and that's a lot for 10 months of the year to do. I love bodybuilding and competing but its not the be all and end alll for me. plus with my birthday being between and i know Rosie and my mum want to do something special for it and they can't coz of the Brits.
> 
> i just want to do Leeds, enjoy it, do an awesome 4 week rebound, PCT and then concentrate for a year or so on my life, family, and work. Then come back to the stage in 2016 bigger and better and get to have a posedown with one of my closest @Bad Alan.
> 
> i know some will think i'm being strupid as its only 3 weeks more prep but work is so busy and its hard to prep and do 10-11 hours day of a stressful job!


Very well worded and thought out mate. Got massive respect for that plan. Who knows i may be beside u guys if im lucky!


----------



## liam0810

sean 162 said:


> Very well worded and thought out mate. Got massive respect for that plan. Who knows i may be beside u guys if im lucky!


i hoipe so mate! You've got an awesome physique and so does @Bad Alan. I need to up my game for it. 2016 is our year!


----------



## sean 162

Just keep trucking towards the 20th. Bring that real condition and smile your ass off!


----------



## Suprakill4

sean 162 said:


> Very well worded and thought out mate. Got massive respect for that plan. Who knows i may be beside u guys if im lucky!


I have lost all respect. What a let down Liam.

Only kidding, bodybuilding isn't your be all and end all to life, enjoy the rebound mate.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> I have lost all respect. What a let down Liam.
> 
> Only kidding, bodybuilding isn't your be all and end all to life, enjoy the rebound mate.


Haha I never knew you respected me in the first place haha! You got your head back in training mate? How's the new job?

Oh and a few pics from Thursday evening



Posing needs working on and got my mate doing it next week for me!

Still not started my routine!

Today I didn't get up till 11.30 as took a sleepong tablet last night and it wiped me out. Done 30mins on uphill treadmill and 10min on stepper. Another 40 mins tonight after seeing my new god daughter and see my dad.

Last year my dad didn't support me at all with my show and tbh he's not really this time but he's not giving me a hard time at all which I appreciate. He's not coming my show but I don't mind now. It's hard sometimes not having him support me but my mum does, step dad, the rest of my family and friends and even work have been better this time! Probably down to me not being as much of a moody c0ck ha!

Hunger is ridiculous and so is lethargy but I'm gonna up clen by 40mcg and also take another d hacks power stack which should help with that.

Also I've made plenty of sugar free jelly and also started having more egg whites. It all helps a little


----------



## Suprakill4

Hahaha. It was only a lite bit mate lol.

Looking excellent in pics. Really shows how much progress you've made in the off season.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahaha. It was only a lite bit mate lol.
> 
> Looking excellent in pics. Really shows how much progress you've made in the off season.


Yeah mate more than I thought and I think this preps been good to as I know my body better and so does Scott.

I'm excited for the show now! 12 days better fly by!


----------



## Keeks

Looking great, now get that routine sorted and nailed and showcase the hard work you've put in.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Looking great, now get that routine sorted and nailed and showcase the hard work you've put in.


I am keeks! Gotta start practicing it!


----------



## sean 162

That back is something else!


----------



## TELBOR

Looking awesome mate!


----------



## sxbarnes

Getting better and better liam.


----------



## liam0810

sean 162 said:


> That back is something else!





R0BLET said:


> Looking awesome mate!





sxbarnes said:


> Getting better and better liam.


Cheers lads! I've just gotta dial it in now.

Don't think I need to do anything drastic.

Weekends are a hardest for me as I sit around just thinking of food. So more cardio soon!


----------



## bail

liam0810 said:


> Cheers lads! I've just gotta dial it in now.
> 
> Don't think I need to do anything drastic.
> 
> Weekends are a hardest for me as I sit around just thinking of food. So more cardio soon!


Any option to work weekends??.doing it myself just so not sitting around thinking bout food plus little extra funds for contest goodies


----------



## Ste_Mc

liam0810 said:


> Cheers lads! I've just gotta dial it in now.
> 
> Don't think I need to do anything drastic.
> 
> Weekends are a hardest for me as I sit around just thinking of food. So more cardio soon!


I was going OUT OF MY MIND prepping in the 6 week holidays, finding it a breeze now I'm back in work even though i have to get up at 4.30am. Really does help to keep busy!


----------



## liam0810

bail said:


> Any option to work weekends??.doing it myself just so not sitting around thinking bout food plus little extra funds for contest goodies


Na mate, i work as quantity surveyor and contracts manager so not really. we have a few projects running at weekend but i dont need to be on site for them.

I should of got a weekend job! next time i might


----------



## liam0810

Ste_Mc said:


> I was going OUT OF MY MIND prepping in the 6 week holidays, finding it a breeze now I'm back in work even though i have to get up at 4.30am. Really does help to keep busy!


yeah mate its awful when you've got nothing to do. now i'm in work i have more of a structure so i'm ok


----------



## liam0810

10 days left and its getting harder by the day. lethergy is bad today, had a few sugar free red bulls and a dhacks powerstack, feel a bit off my t1ts now but still knackered if you know what i mean!

glad for today in work to be over, hit the gym for legs and then relax tonight.

cardio at moment is just 30 mins treadmill and also 10 mins hiit on bike which is 10 secs sprint, 30 secs slow pace, 10 secs and so on.

will change between this and 20 mins treadmill and 20 mins stepper just to try and bring more detail out in legs.

after weights i'm doing 20 mins treadmill.

woke up this morning looking watery but i know at this point body fluctuates a lot but still a headfcuk!

Scott is up from saturday so be good to have him here to put my mind at ease about things for the last week of prep.

already looking forward to the food after my show and then sunday and then out with my mum and Rosie for some food monday which will be nice.

sorted my rebound out as well which will be

20ml prop

20ml enth

20ml tren

100mg winny per day

6ius hgh

letro

then after 4 weeks i'll do one shot of triptorellin and start pct soon after. looking forward to a good clear out of gear.

Also looking forward to getting some movement in my nether regions again cos the past week its been just a floppy piece of skin! ha!

not sure if i've posted what song i'm using for my routine but its this






Thoughts and i'm thinking of starting about 20 seconds in. and yes once again i've not practiced at all yet! i just like to make it up on the day haha!

Had a lad come in last night who a few might know like i know @RACK does and i think @Bad Alan - John Ramsey. he looked me over and said i'm looking good. that was nice coz when i seen him 4 weeks ago for my physio he thought i was behind!

Also, been told i'll be doing a skip load, not sure if this is friday or on the day of the show. @CJ didnt you do this for your show at Leeds?


----------



## ah24

I'll be Skiploading for my show too mate.. But on the Tues/Wed before.

I think doing it the day before is too close if a proper Skipload. The idea is that you purposely spill-over and then dry out going into the show?


----------



## liam0810

ah24 said:


> I'll be Skiploading for my show too mate.. But on the Tues/Wed before.
> 
> I think doing it the day before is too close if a proper Skipload. The idea is that you purposely spill-over and then dry out going into the show?


TBH mate i dont know what i'm doing yet. Scott just mentioned a skip load last night. if its next tuesday or wednesday thsat will be amazing haha


----------



## 1manarmy

Looking cracking now mate! Rear Delts and back in general are a real show stopper! Great choice of tune to


----------



## Suprakill4

Never heard that tube but sounds awesome. Be sure to get someone to take a good video of your routine bud. Not sure I can make Leeds now.


----------



## ah24

liam0810 said:


> TBH mate i dont know what i'm doing yet. Scott just mentioned a skip load last night. if its next tuesday or wednesday thsat will be amazing haha


Think I'll be loading on either Tues/Weds. Will have to swap pics of foods!

I've been skiploading past 2 weeks. They're fun... At first!

One of my clients has just bought me back 8 boxes of 12 pop tarts from US; peanut butter flavour, s'mores, cinnamon sugar, cookie dough etc. They'll be getting NAILED!


----------



## liam0810

ah24 said:


> Think I'll be loading on either Tues/Weds. Will have to swap pics of foods!
> 
> I've been skiploading past 2 weeks. They're fun... At first!
> 
> One of my clients has just bought me back 8 boxes of 12 pop tarts from US; peanut butter flavour, s'mores, cinnamon sugar, cookie dough etc. They'll be getting NAILED!


i dont even like pop tarts but at the moment i'd sh4g a corpse for some of them!


----------



## yannyboy

Good luck with everything Liam!


----------



## RACK

I know John mate, really nice guy. Last spoke to him before my exs last show.

If he says you're lookin well you can count on his view


----------



## liam0810

yannyboy said:


> Good luck with everything Liam!


cheers Yann. How you feeling mate?



RACK said:


> I know John mate, really nice guy. Last spoke to him before my exs last show.
> 
> If he says you're lookin well you can count on his view


He's a nice lad mate. and yeah think it perked me up a bit saying i looked good

Spoke with Scott last night and i wont be needing a deplete he says, just up cardio a little and will manipulate water as well.

I'm looking forward to getting on stage now!

Had my mate Danny who trained with me all last prep with me last night in the gym, and he's always honest, a bit too brutal actually ha! Anyway he looked me over and said i look far better than last year, said delts dont look as big but that's coz chest has got thicker which i can live with.

tiredness this morning is bad, dropped D hacks clen and did 30mins treadmill and 10mins on stepper.

Gonna do 45-50 mins tonight cardio and some abs.

Leg workout last night was

lying leg curls, slow negs and hold at top 3 x 10 x 55

lying leg curls but with arms pushing me up so chest was off bench 3 x 10 x 45

standing one leg curls each leg no rest between 15kg a side 5 x 12

leg press 250 x 20 x 3

leg extensions good hold at contraction 25 x 20, 35 x 20, 45 x 20, 55 x 15, 65 x 12, 80 x 10, stack x 6

seated adductors superset with standing calves 45 x 20 / 55 x 20 x 5

should of done some partial hacks and seated calves but i was pooped!

15mins on treadmill and done.

weight is down another pound this week, so probably 2 pounds by end of the week which will take me to 80kg. if i come in at 81kg then i'll be 9 pounds heavier than last year and in better condtion i hope.

Hopefully its a good line up with at least 10 in the class. if i come top 5 i'll be happy.


----------



## liam0810

Oh and after cardio and shower this morning i looked in the mirror and i am sure i got a hint of strirations in my glutes!


----------



## yannyboy

Glad it's all going to plan, I'm fine mate, just over 6 weeks for my comp but it's gradually starting to happen!


----------



## liam0810

yannyboy said:


> Glad it's all going to plan, I'm fine mate, just over 6 weeks for my comp but it's gradually starting to happen!


good stuff mate. looking forward to seeing your final results


----------



## liam0810

So I was awake at 3am this morning and am pretty fcuked to be honest.

Dropped a d hacks power stack toget me going.

Got some pics last night at home but lighting is sh1te and sent them Scott. He's told me to up carbs a little and do 60mins cardio in morning and none after training coz of how tired I am after weights.

Just on treadmill now for 40 mins and then 20 on stepper.

9 days left.

Don't think @Bad Alan has posted pics recently but he's looking bang on!

Also it's good doing same show as both gonna help each other out in the back before we go on. He's a good lad and glad to Have him through prep as keeps my head straight.

He's up training with me next Thursday along with @queenie so be good to see both of them before show day.


----------



## sean 162

liam0810 said:


> So I was awake at 3am this morning and am pretty fcuked to be honest.
> 
> Dropped a d hacks power stack toget me going.
> 
> Got some pics last night at home but lighting is sh1te and sent them Scott. He's told me to up carbs a little and do 60mins cardio in morning and none after training coz of how tired I am after weights.
> 
> Just on treadmill now for 40 mins and then 20 on stepper.
> 
> 9 days left.
> 
> Don't think @Bad Alan has posted pics recently but he's looking bang on!
> 
> Also it's good doing same show as both gonna help each other out in the back before we go on. He's a good lad and glad to Have him through prep as keeps my head straight.
> 
> He's up training with me next Thursday along with @queenie so be good to see both of them before show day.


Yeh he really is i got a few shots yday too. Really buzzing for you guys !


----------



## liam0810

sean 162 said:


> Yeh he really is i got a few shots yday too. Really buzzing for you guys !


yeah mate he is. i'm hoping he gets a brits invite as he deserves it in my eyes.

oh and my a$$ is now killing me sitting down as got nowt on it! just water!


----------



## sean 162

liam0810 said:


> yeah mate he is. i'm hoping he gets a brits invite as he deserves it in my eyes.
> 
> oh and my a$$ is now killing me sitting down as got nowt on it! just water!


Haha i know that feeling all be it on a smaller scale.. Yeh i think he deserves it too. Cant wait til hes in off season tho so he can give me some more time haha. The blokes rushed off his feet!


----------



## liam0810

sean 162 said:


> Haha i know that feeling all be it on a smaller scale.. Yeh i think he deserves it too. Cant wait til hes in off season tho so he can give me some more time haha. The blokes rushed off his feet!


yeah he is mate. plus it is harder to concentrate on things as well. i'm coaching 10 people and its hard remembering things for them ha!


----------



## liam0810

sean 162 said:


> Haha i know that feeling all be it on a smaller scale.. Yeh i think he deserves it too. Cant wait til hes in off season tho so he can give me some more time haha. The blokes rushed off his feet!


yeah he is mate. plus it is harder to concentrate on things as well. i'm coaching 10 people and its hard remembering things for them ha!


----------



## bail

liam0810 said:


> So I was awake at 3am this morning and am pretty fcuked to be honest.
> 
> Dropped a d hacks power stack toget me going.
> 
> Got some pics last night at home but lighting is sh1te and sent them Scott. He's told me to up carbs a little and do 60mins cardio in morning and none after training coz of how tired I am after weights.
> 
> Just on treadmill now for 40 mins and then 20 on stepper.
> 
> 9 days left.
> 
> Don't think @Bad Alan has posted pics recently but he's looking bang on!
> 
> Also it's good doing same show as both gonna help each other out in the back before we go on. He's a good lad and glad to Have him through prep as keeps my head straight.
> 
> He's up training with me next Thursday along with @queenie so be good to see both of them before show day.


What's in the dhacks power stack mate??


----------



## liam0810

bail said:


> What's in the dhacks power stack mate??


this pal

30MG 1,3 Dimethylamylamine

10MG Yohimbine hcl

10mg Synephrine HCL

200mg caffeine

can get ultra burn which has silbutramine in it as well but i dont want that


----------



## Slater8486

@liam0810 off topic from what your talking now but when you bulked up, was it strictly clean. trying to hit 14 and half stone and seems like am going no where fast!


----------



## liam0810

Slater8486 said:


> @liam0810 off topic from what your talking now but when you bulked up, was it strictly clean. trying to hit 14 and half stone and seems like am going no where fast!


It was mainly clean mate but I would have something sh1t if I wanted to.

Get adding liquid cals to your diet. Evoo to shakes and powdered oats.

So 2 scoops whey, 100g oats, 2 tbsp evoo is about 800 cals. 2 of them a day and that's 1600 cals. Make rest up with food. Easy


----------



## liam0810

Training tonight was hard! No energy so just did more blood pumping so 4 x 20 with good squeeze on everything.

Seated rows

Behind neck wide pulls

Straight arm pulldowns

Seated Preachers

Rope hammers

Cable curls super set with rear pec deck.

Few pics. Weight is 81 when waking. Need to be 80 before carb up which I should do


----------



## liam0810

On posing I need to sit on hammies more and turn my legs in or rear poses and on sides need to sit on legs more


----------



## liam0810

so into my last week now and i'm ready to get up there and smash it! i'm bringing a better package then last year and this prep has been so much better with less gear being used, less clen, t3 and other stims.

feel in a good place today and looking forward to having scott with me for the last few days.

got to say a big thank you to those who have commented in here through my prep. those who have done preps will tell you how much just that little nice comment can give you a big boost when you need it..

i'm looking forward to a big rebound and off season and enjoying life.


----------



## PHMG

liam0810 said:


> I agree with what you are all saying but to compete at the Brits is not the be all and end all for me. I compete for myself and not really to become the best in the country. Of course it would be amazing to say i've placed top 5 in the country but if i didnt then it wouldn't devastate me.
> 
> TBH mate at this very moment it fills me with dread as i want to enjoy my birthday and also enjoy time with Rosie and my family. I dont get any personal gain from competing at the Brits apart from saying i've done it. I dont make any more from bodybuidling so again i wouldnt gain anything from doing it. i'd only want to put myself through it if i knew it'd be worth it and i wouldnt be miserable for 3 weeks in between the shows. How i'm feeling now i feel like i would be


Just make sure you dont do it next year....cos im going to make you look a c.unt :lol: :tongue:


----------



## liam0810

PHMG said:


> Just make sure you dont do it next year....cos im going to make you look a c.unt :lol: :tongue:


You bring condition in mate and you will! Ha


----------



## PHMG

liam0810 said:


> You bring condition in mate and you will! Ha


Don't be silly lol. I'm just playing. I think we would be very close in a one on one posedown.


----------



## liam0810

PHMG said:


> Don't be silly lol. I'm just playing. I think we would be very close in a one on one posedown.


About same weight mate but you look thicker! I'm having next year off anyway. Back competing 2016. Think I'll be too heavy then for classics


----------



## PHMG

liam0810 said:


> About same weight mate but you look thicker! I'm having next year off anyway. Back competing 2016. Think I'll be too heavy then for classics


I can have another 5 kg of muscle and be under weight limit still. which makes me happy as I really like this class and prob get a good few more years out of it.


----------



## liam0810

PHMG said:


> I can have another 5 kg of muscle and be under weight limit still. which makes me happy as I really like this class and prob get a good few more years out of it.


Yeah mate 5kg is a lot to gain. My max is 83/84kg and I'm sitting at 80 now quite depleted so by time I load up I'll be close to limit


----------



## PHMG

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate 5kg is a lot to gain. My max is 83/84kg and I'm sitting at 80 now quite depleted so by time I load up I'll be close to limit


Yeah, I'm not doing the whole depletion thing again. Just get peeled and keep everything the same.

If you look s.hit hot a week before, why risk f.cuking about.

So I was 81.5kg in weigh in. No water or food that morning.

Still probably had at least 2kg of fat to come off. Leaves me with lots to be able to add. Might as well fully max it out and be really competitive.


----------



## liam0810

PHMG said:


> Yeah, I'm not doing the whole depletion thing again. Just get peeled and keep everything the same.
> 
> If you look s.hit hot a week before, why risk f.cuking about.
> 
> So I was 81.5kg in weigh in. No water or food that morning.
> 
> Still probably had at least 2kg of fat to come off. Leaves me with lots to be able to add. Might as well fully max it out and be really competitive.


 I'm not depleting as per say mate. I just mean in morning when no food and water in me. That's what I mean by depleted.

Yeah I had probably 7-8 pounds to come off last year which would of left me at 74kg. So if I'm 83 this year that's a big gain I've made


----------



## PHMG

liam0810 said:


> I'm not depleting as per say mate. I just mean in morning when no food and water in me. That's what I mean by depleted.
> 
> Yeah I had probably 7-8 pounds to come off last year which would of left me at 74kg. So if I'm 83 this year that's a big gain I've made


Yeah real good gain.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> You bring condition in mate and you will! Ha





PHMG said:


> Don't be silly lol. I'm just playing. I think we would be very close in a one on one posedown.





liam0810 said:


> About same weight mate but you look thicker! I'm having next year off anyway. Back competing 2016. Think I'll be too heavy then for classics


Ffs why don't you just w4nk each other off and be done with it.... Lol.


----------



## PHMG

Suprakill4 said:


> Ffs why don't you just w4nk each other off and be done with it.... Lol.


You would like that wouldn't you 

Look at you just enticing it to happen lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

PHMG said:


> You would like that wouldn't you
> 
> Look at you just enticing it to happen lol.


I have my w1lly in my hand already.... Haha.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> I have my w1lly in my hand already.... Haha.


How about all 3 of us go skiing?


----------



## raisins

Looking good in those latest pics, Liam.

Back detail looks very good - looks like you've put a LOT of effort into dieting.

Guessing you're quite tall with that classics cut off weight?

Good luck anyhow - I suspect you'll do well.

Just improving year-on-year is victory in itself.


----------



## liam0810

raisins said:


> Looking good in those latest pics, Liam.
> 
> Back detail looks very good - looks like you've put a LOT of effort into dieting.
> 
> Guessing you're quite tall with that classics cut off weight?
> 
> Good luck anyhow - I suspect you'll do well.
> 
> Just improving year-on-year is victory in itself.


I'm 178 or just a tad under mate so not too tall! but it works like this with the weight 177cm (to be on safe side) - 100 = 77kg and i can add 6KG on that. so max weight is 83kg

exctly mate if improve every year its all i can do


----------



## liam0810

Chest and delts done and dusted

Machine press 4 sets

Warm up thoroughly

1 st set 10 reps

2nd set 6 reps then have 2-3 forced reps

3rd set same weight 1 rest pause

4 th set triple drop set

Incline dumbell press superset with press ups max reps

8-10 reps incline then press ups nice and deep

Flat flyes 3 x 12

Cable cross overs 3 x 10-15

Smith machine high incline press 4 sets 8-10 superset with front dumbell raises 12 reps

Side laterals to finish one arm at a time 5 sets 8/12 reps

Then 20 mins on treadmill and did 40 mins this morning on the stepper.

Tired and getting irritable now. One day in work Tomoz, on a course Wednesday and then off Thursday and Friday then show day. Just wanna get up there now and flex and then eat.

Hopefully show runs as smoothly as it did yesterday at the Welsh with it finishing at a reasonable time.

Plan is to get there for 10, weigh in and then get some brekkie and do a skip load.

Hopefully on stage at 3ish and then I'll be about after it for Will's class. Then shoot home and get a dominos and finally chill out and hang up my posing trunks for 18months!


----------



## Suprakill4

Can't make Leeds bud so all the best for the day I hope everything runs perfectly!! Will is going to text me how he does and have asked him to let me know how you do.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Can't make Leeds bud so all the best for the day I hope everything runs perfectly!! Will is going to text me how he does and have asked him to let me know how you do.


Cheers pal! Hopefully it all goes well and can enjoy the day!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal! Hopefully it all goes well and can enjoy the day!


Easy mate. Most of the work is done. Just have fun.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Easy mate. Most of the work is done. Just have fun.


I'm gonna try mate!


----------



## liam0810

2 days left and feel ok today. Scott came down today and said I'm bang on.

Did arms this morning and back last night and got a few pics.

Morning weight is 80kg so think I'll be on cusp of 83 when I weigh in


----------



## liam0810




----------



## Ste_Mc

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 158594
> View attachment 158595


Looking ridiculous mate, saw these on IG before. What time do you have to be at the venue on sat?


----------



## 1manarmy

Look cracking mate


----------



## sxbarnes

Wow. Gonna be a good show sat


----------



## bail

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 158594
> View attachment 158595


Now that is condition well done mate you'll do very well


----------



## liam0810

Cheers lads! Nearly there now. Just gotta drop water and fill up. No carbs today which will hurt but it's only one day


----------



## bail

liam0810 said:


> Cheers lads! Nearly there now. Just gotta drop water and fill up. No carbs today which will hurt but it's only one day


In terms of appetite I find zero carb easier than low 150 grams for example zero my appetite just shuts down (maybe I'm just saying this to make you feel better lol)


----------



## liam0810

bail said:


> In terms of appetite I find zero carb easier than low 150 grams for example zero my appetite just shuts down (maybe I'm just saying this to make you feel better lol)


Mate at moment I'm hungry 24 hours a day! Don't think even having 600g carbs a day would stop that at moment!


----------



## bail

liam0810 said:


> Mate at moment I'm hungry 24 hours a day! Don't think even having 600g carbs a day would stop that at moment!


Do you find the dhacks power stack cuts it down a little had one yday cut it down down nicely but then again as lean as you are your body Is prob just screaming for something lol


----------



## liam0810

bail said:


> Do you find the dhacks power stack cuts it down a little had one yday cut it down down nicely but then again as lean as you are your body Is prob just screaming for something lol


They've helped mate but the ultra burn would probably of been better co of the sibutramine in it but I don't like that stuff


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 158594
> View attachment 158595


Fcking hell mate! That is some seriously good condition! Im properly impressed!!

Is there a filter on the pics?


----------



## TELBOR

Fook me! Great work mate. Even better than last year


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Fcking hell mate! That is some seriously good condition! Im properly impressed!!
> 
> Is there a filter on the pics?


Yeah mate there is. Scott said it's to get a better idea of what condition will be with tan and when I've filled and dropped water. I'm not sure how much of that I believe haha!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Fook me! Great work mate. Even better than last year


Cheers pal!


----------



## grant hunter

Been reading all the way through this one and your last show thinking you had lost the plot with all the holidays and booze you consumed. But you are far better looking this time round

Looking amazing mate can't say anymore apart from good luck at your show.


----------



## liam0810

grant hunter said:


> Been reading all the way through this one and your last show thinking you had lost the plot with all the holidays and booze you consumed. But you are far better looking this time round
> 
> Looking amazing mate can't say anymore apart from good luck at your show.


Hahaha mate you have to enjoy life! I couldn't be dedicated to a bodybuilders life all year round. It'd send me mental! After this show I've got Tenerife 4 weeks later and that'll be mental but after that I won't be out all the time getting p1ssed as I've settled down a lot since last year!

And thanks mate! I feel I look decent. Just need to nail these last few days and bring the best package I can.

Oh and once again I've not practiced my routine haha


----------



## Keeks

Argh, get practising!!! Seriously bringing a fantastic package to the stage this year, therefore nail it on stage! :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Argh, get practising!!! Seriously bringing a fantastic package to the stage this year, therefore nail it on stage! :thumbup1:


Keeks I like to make it up! Go with the music haha


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just dropped in to say good luck :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Keeks I like to make it up! Go with the music haha


Don't start throwing shapes like you're in Ibiza mate! :lol:

Really impressed without how you look mate, Scott is right, when the tan goes on you will look even better. Good luck.


----------



## RACK

All the best for the show mate, will keep in touch with Scott to see how things are goin


----------



## Keeks

All the best for tomorrow Liam, enjoy! :thumbup1:


----------



## sean 162

Gna smash it mate. U have done what u set out to. Bringing a much better improved package. Cant do better than that!


----------



## danefox

Good luck in your show, and have some fun


----------



## sxbarnes

Looking awesome mate. Will be cheering ya on! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Good luck mate, keep us updated if you can


----------



## Ste_Mc

See you tomorrow buddy! I'm heading down with Edgey so will likely stick around and watch you after I've finished!


----------



## liam0810

So it's nearly show day and I am well and truly fcuked today! So tired and lethargic and emotional! Got a card off my little nephew and it made me cry haha!

Anyway I'm getting nervous now but also a bit excited.

Weight this morning was 78kg so carbs been added today and water will be cut in next hour and just sips rest of night and tomorrow.

I'm looking pretty alright I think. Just got to keep it tight now.

Rest of tonight is sitting with legs up and chilling out. Probably won't sleep tonight.

Also still not practiced routine so gonna go through it with Scott in a bit. One last tan on later and I'm Ready.

Should be a good day and you should see what Rosie has baked me for tomorrow! It's the first time I had a stirring in my loins in weeks ha!


----------



## Sambuca

U got same mobile number or did I what's app no one to wish them all the best lol


----------



## liam0810

Last night no tan and 8 litres water

This morning



Yes filter on it again by Scott haha


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> U got same mobile number or did I what's app no one to wish them all the best lol


No mate. Ends in 0001. Ask Clarky for it


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> No mate. Ends in 0001. Ask Clarky for it


Fk knows who I been msging past few months :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> Fk knows who I been msging past few months :thumb:


Hahaha bet you thought I've been a right ignorant Cnut!


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Fk knows who I been msging past few months :thumb:


PMSL typical of you


----------



## liam0810




----------



## Sharpy76

Good luck @liam0810, looking peeled as fvck mate!!!!!


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Good luck @liam0810, looking peeled as fvck mate!!!!!


Cheers bud! Been skip loading tonight and just weighed in lighter than I was this morning ha!

Anyway I'm off to bed. I'll try get some pics up Tomoz.

Cheers everyone and good night


----------



## Guest

Just popped on to say good luck Liam.

Insane condition, very envious.

Wanted to come down but things are crazy at the min.


----------



## mal

good luck bro.


----------



## BaronSamedii

Smash itttt


----------



## liam0810

Here now and eaten a lot of food just hardly any water and I'm so thirsty and lethargic. Supposed to start at 1 and I'm hoping I'm up at 3 or 3.30.

Supposedly 194 competitors today, the biggest show there's been so hopefully I'm in a good class and if I don't place I can hold my head high.

I've tried my hardest to get in the condition I am and that's all I could've done.

It's been hard sometimes and put stress on personal and work life and that's why after this I won't be competing for the foreseeable future.

Anyway I'll get pics later and keep you all updated.

I can't wait for a pint of water and a pint of lager! Ha


----------



## liam0810

Quick pic of abs before


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Quick pic of abs before
> 
> View attachment 158793


Saw that earlier along with the food pic lol

Looking great mate! Good luck


----------



## musclemate

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 158734


Awesome matey... shredded to fvck!


----------



## musclemate

liam0810 said:


> Quick pic of abs before
> 
> View attachment 158793


Adonis belt looks amazing bud!

Job well done :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94

Good luck mate


----------



## luther1

Looking great Liam, all the best mate


----------



## need2bodybuild

Been reading through. Good luck you'll do great. Big admiration for your work ethic and determination as i know how stressful it can be!

Well done you look ****in fantastic!


----------



## liam0810

Quick update from yesterday.

So had a class of 14 and standard was very good which I expected. Got first call out and was quite confident of top 3 after the judge on stage asked me how to say my last name. Reason for being a little confident was that they only asked for the top 3 to come back on stage after we had all done mandatories and a pose down.

Anyway we went off stage and I wasn't called back which left me a little deflated as I got told by 3 lads in my class that they thought I was 1st before we had even gone on stage. After the first in initial feeling of deflation and feeling that id maybe let my mates down, Scott and family down I realised that I was being stupid. Firstly I was a good 10 pounds heavier on stage than last year and condition was better and the top 3 apart from maybe 3rd were really good and they deserved it. Plus with making my mind up that I didn't want to do the Brits I felt that at least the top 3 all wanted to so I wasn't stealing a place off them and that they could go and enjoy it.

Initial feedback off mates and other competitors was that I was robbed of top 3 but as you know I think you always get told that so i take it with a pinch of salt.

Feedback from the judges was that i was actually too lean!! They said for classics i should of been a little more smooth. Now this I don't understand as I always think condition in bodybuilding should be one of the main things.

After getting home with Rosie I relaxed and realised I should be proud of what I've done and couldn't really do any better than I did. The main thing as I've said in this journal a few times was that I was better than last year and that's all I could do.

Massive big thank you to @Bad Alan who came in the back with me to help glaze me and pump up. And massive apologies to him as I left to get food with mates and when seen his message to go back and help him it was too late, and then for me not to go back at all as I felt bad about it was a cnuts tricks and I do feel bad about that after all he has helped me through prep. Was great to see the lovely @queenie who makes my mate Will so so happy. I think he even smiled at one point which if anyone knows him is a rarity!

Also seen @Sean162 who's a top lad and had drove from Cambridge to see the show. Got good shape to him as well and will keep doing well in this sport.

Im struggling to remember who else I seen as it was one of those long days where I was so tired and drained and then passed with a flash!

Some awesome competitors on the day there including the juniors who were ridiculous! Some really good bikini girls and the physique lads get a hammering but I tell you what some are in great nick.

Now my plans are to chill out, start rebound on Monday and get some size on for my lads holiday in 4 weeks for my 30th.

My first aim though is try and finish this sh1t as I'm bunged up to fcuk haha!

Oh and on another note, some might remember that I said my dad didn't agree with my BBing and we actually had our first ever argument about anything last year after my first show which gutted me. Anyway he nipped round last night and had forgotten that my show was yesterday as thought it was next week. He told me that he thought I looked amazing and was made up for me. Now for my dad to say that is the best thing about yesterday for me as I know he was proud of me now.


----------



## liam0810

As can see condition was good. Legs aren't big enough I know and maybe that's another reason i got marked down.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 158846
> 
> 
> As can see condition was good. Legs aren't big enough I know and maybe that's another reason i got marked down.


From that line up I saw on TM mate you stood out head and shoulders above the rest on condition! To be marked down on that seems ludicrous.

That's like saying you would have done better 3 weeks ago holding more water.

Enjoy the food today


----------



## sean 162

Top lad liam great to meet u! Hahah too lean! Ill take that anyday. U went above and beyond! Me and @sxbarnes literally ****ed ourselves qen u popped lat spread it made everyone look mediocre .

That being said can sort of see about the needing to bw smoother comment for that class. But to me . Lean and dry wins hands down. Thats the game we play. Guessing what judges wna see.

Cheers for the comment. That was on 3rd day of low carbs u saw me . Refeed today!!

Enjoy ur time off / holiday and lets get smashing it nect yr!

U did yaself and everyone proud buddy!

Now build some fcucking hamstrings!


----------



## raisins

Was very surprised you didn't make top three - said as much on TMuscle yesterday during its live coverage - class pics went up, then was told you weren't called back to stage, which did surprise me as conditioning looked bang on.

Really wish the criteria for classes was tightly laid out - in bullet points if it had to be.

Anyway, major improvements on last outing and exceptional conditioning.

Only thing I thought, but it may have been the pics and the fact you were in the middle of the stage for comparisons - but tan looked a shade light?


----------



## PHMG

I think you might have. lost marks for tan as well Liam?? Looked very light on stage.


----------



## sxbarnes

Good to see ya mate. Surprised you didn't get top three after that call out but as you say 10lb heavier is a great achievement in that condition. You done yourself proud


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> From that line up I saw on TM mate you stood out head and shoulders above the rest on condition! To be marked down on that seems ludicrous.
> 
> That's like saying you would have done better 3 weeks ago holding more water.
> 
> Enjoy the food today


Mate if you got any pics on TM any chance you can send them me



sean 162 said:


> Top lad liam great to meet u! Hahah too lean! Ill take that anyday. U went above and beyond! Me and @sxbarnes literally ****ed ourselves qen u popped lat spread it made everyone look mediocre .
> 
> That being said can sort of see about the needing to bw smoother comment for that class. But to me . Lean and dry wins hands down. Thats the game we play. Guessing what judges wna see.
> 
> Cheers for the comment. That was on 3rd day of low carbs u saw me . Refeed today!!
> 
> Enjoy ur time off / holiday and lets get smashing it nect yr!
> 
> U did yaself and everyone proud buddy!
> 
> Now build some fcucking hamstrings!


Haha my legs in general are getting hammered his off season mate!

And with my back if you noticed I was mainly doing back poses in the freestyle posedown hahaha



raisins said:


> Was very surprised you didn't make top three - said as much on TMuscle yesterday during its live coverage - class pics went up, then was told you weren't called back to stage, which did surprise me as conditioning looked bang on.
> 
> Really wish the criteria for classes was tightly laid out - in bullet points if it had to be.
> 
> Anyway, major improvements on last outing and exceptional conditioning.
> 
> Only thing I thought, but it may have been the pics and the fact you were in the middle of the stage for comparisons - but tan looked a shade light?


Cheers pal. Yeah I was happy with my improvements and like said not bitter or upset about not playing top3. Think it was close though.



PHMG said:


> I think you might have. lost marks for tan as well Liam?? Looked very light on stage.


Yeah mate maybe I should of put more tan on. I thought I looked ok before going on but maybe I got flushed out a little. Oh well!


----------



## Keeks

Well done Liam, looking ace. Least if you move out of Classics class, you know you can nail conditioning so you could really do some damage in another class where they don't want the smoother look. Anyway, great improvements from last year and great conditioning so you should be very proud.

Enjoy the chill out and rebound. :beer:


----------



## oaklad

From watching it would have said you were probably best conditioned only thing as said was leg size. The classics is an odd one to judge as there is a huge range in size.

I would have had you top 3 at least however I'm not a judge.


----------



## 1manarmy

I think you looked great to be honest man! Everyone can sit n point out weak points but I'd say progression from

Last year is incredible so think of the progression to the next show! Well done regardless


----------



## Sambuca

Look immense mate!


----------



## Huntingground

Well done mate, looked tremendous!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

What weight was you on stage mate?

You was shredded. That's for sure. But can't help but notice you sacrificed muscle IMO to get so lean particularly in your legs. That's not be being negative but it's just something Scott seems to do with his clients, lose too much size in quest to get more condition.

What did you place or do ukbff not tell you placing unless top 3?

Do they let you know any feedback?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> What weight was you on stage mate?
> 
> You was shredded. That's for sure. But can't help but notice you sacrificed muscle IMO to get so lean particularly in your legs. That's not be being negative but it's just something Scott seems to do with his clients, lose too much size in quest to get more condition.
> 
> What did you place or do ukbff not tell you placing unless top 3?
> 
> Do they let you know any feedback?


You know what mate my legs looked decent a couple days out and I think they did look stringy on the day. I mean my legs are a weak point as we know but maybe the 60mins on stepper on Thursday wasn't good. Plus I didn't get posing right with them either.

I weighed in at 82kg which was my limit as my height was actually 176cm not 178cm.

I got told I was 4th and got marked down if you can believe it or not for being too lean! Said my condition was too lean for classics! I didn't know that was possible but to get marked down for that over anything else I can live with.

Also I think marked down as a few have said on here for my tan being a shade light.

I'm not bitter or upset about any of it and I was better than last year and held my own up there. Would of liked top 3 more for my mates and Scott really who came to the show as didn't want to let anyone down and not getting a place I feel like they wasted their day coming.

Last couple of days I've enjoyed relaxing and eating what I want! Think the highlight was going to Almost Famous and them giving it me for free coz I had been tweeting them about coming after my show. Really good of them as they even let me take a takeaway back for Rosie and wouldn't even let me pay for that.

Got back in the gym yesterday morning and did 20 mins stepper and 30 mins full bodyworkout. Nothing too heavy just to get a pump and I'm actually writing this on the treadmill now as I do 40 mins.

Out at lunch for food with my mum and Rosie but back to eating normal.

Start rebound of gear today and am doing

1.5ml tren a Monday & Thursday

test p 1.5ml Monday & Thursday

test e. 1g week

50 x 25 winny. 50mg split in half with breakfast and lunch

Hyge 4 iu Monday to Thursday pre training

Letro use when come off with 25mg Proviron and the triptorelin

Adex. .5mg Monday wed fri

New training split as well starting tomorrow. 5 days a week, gonna quads twice a week, hammies with back, heavy arm day and them thrown in after delts and chest. Calves probably 4 times a week.

Gonna keep cardio in, maybe a couple fasted sessions and 2 sessions 20 mins after weights just to keep lean.

Food will be upped gradually and might do a little bit of carb cycling

.

I'm glad the shows over and done with now and I'm proud with what I've done. Can now look forward to holiday with the lads in 4 weeks, my 30th in 3 weeks, Thailand at new year with Rosie and just life in general without having the thought of a show in the back of my mind all the time!


----------



## grant hunter

Well done @liam0810 looked good mate.

Wish I had the dedication to get up on stage.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> You know what mate my legs looked decent a couple days out and I think they did look stringy on the day. I mean my legs are a weak point as we know but maybe the 60mins on stepper on Thursday wasn't good. Plus I didn't get posing right with them either.
> 
> I weighed in at 82kg which was my limit as my height was actually 176cm not 178cm.
> 
> I got told I was 4th and got marked down if you can believe it or not for being too lean! Said my condition was too lean for classics! I didn't know that was possible but to get marked down for that over anything else I can live with.
> 
> Also I think marked down as a few have said on here for my tan being a shade light.
> 
> I'm not bitter or upset about any of it and I was better than last year and held my own up there. Would of liked top 3 more for my mates and Scott really who came to the show as didn't want to let anyone down and not getting a place I feel like they wasted their day coming.
> 
> Last couple of days I've enjoyed relaxing and eating what I want! Think the highlight was going to Almost Famous and them giving it me for free coz I had been tweeting them about coming after my show. Really good of them as they even let me take a takeaway back for Rosie and wouldn't even let me pay for that.
> 
> Got back in the gym yesterday morning and did 20 mins stepper and 30 mins full bodyworkout. Nothing too heavy just to get a pump and I'm actually writing this on the treadmill now as I do 40 mins.
> 
> Out at lunch for food with my mum and Rosie but back to eating normal.
> 
> Start rebound of gear today and am doing
> 
> 1.5ml tren a Monday & Thursday
> 
> test p 1.5ml Monday & Thursday
> 
> test e. 1g week
> 
> 50 x 25 winny. 50mg split in half with breakfast and lunch
> 
> Hyge 4 iu Monday to Thursday pre training
> 
> Letro use when come off with 25mg Proviron and the triptorelin
> 
> Adex. .5mg Monday wed fri
> 
> New training split as well starting tomorrow. 5 days a week, gonna quads twice a week, hammies with back, heavy arm day and them thrown in after delts and chest. Calves probably 4 times a week.
> 
> Gonna keep cardio in, maybe a couple fasted sessions and 2 sessions 20 mins after weights just to keep lean.
> 
> Food will be upped gradually and might do a little bit of carb cycling
> 
> .
> 
> I'm glad the shows over and done with now and I'm proud with what I've done. Can now look forward to holiday with the lads in 4 weeks, my 30th in 3 weeks, Thailand at new year with Rosie and just life in general without having the thought of a show in the back of my mind all the time!


This pics i saw you looked better all over 2 weeks out imo. No disrespect to Scott but he continues to do this with clients going for all out condition. Yeah condition is important but so is remaining full and maintaining muscle which i dont think you comnpletely achieved because was flat and legs definitely lost size compared to a few weeks out.

Did you know you had to sacrifice that to fit into the weight? Obviously nerxt year theres no chance you will fit into classics so will you go into the weight categories?

Dont be stupid, you didnt let anyone down, you looked the best you have and better than last year and thats what its all about mate. 4th is a very good placing considering how many in the lineup so be proud of yaself!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Well done Liam, looking ace. Least if you move out of Classics class, you know you can nail conditioning so you could really do some damage in another class where they don't want the smoother look. Anyway, great improvements from last year and great conditioning so you should be very proud.
> 
> Enjoy the chill out and rebound. :beer:


Cheers Keeks! I am proud of how I looked as i did want to be the most ripped and think I did that.

Defo gonna enjoy my chill out! Won't be as mad as last years though haha!



oaklad said:


> From watching it would have said you were probably best conditioned only thing as said was leg size. The classics is an odd one to judge as there is a huge range in size.
> 
> I would have had you top 3 at least however I'm not a judge.


Cheers mate and yeah legs let me down I think. As said off season is bring my legs up big time! I want big a$$ wheels!



1manarmy said:


> I think you looked great to be honest man! Everyone can sit n point out weak points but I'd say progression from
> 
> Last year is incredible so think of the progression to the next show! Well done regardless





Sambuca said:


> Look immense mate!


Cheers lads!!


----------



## liam0810

grant hunter said:


> Well done @liam0810 looked good mate.
> 
> Wish I had the dedication to get up on stage.


Cheers grant! And never say never! I never thought I'd compete and yet have twice now so give it time pal and you never know!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> This pics i saw you looked better all over 2 weeks out imo. No disrespect to Scott but he continues to do this with clients going for all out condition. Yeah condition is important but so is remaining full and maintaining muscle which i dont think you comnpletely achieved because was flat and legs definitely lost size compared to a few weeks out.
> 
> Did you know you had to sacrifice that to fit into the weight? Obviously nerxt year theres no chance you will fit into classics so will you go into the weight categories?
> 
> Dont be stupid, you didnt let anyone down, you looked the best you have and better than last year and thats what its all about mate. 4th is a very good placing considering how many in the lineup so be proud of yaself!


I think we struggled to fill me out on Friday and Saturday coz I probably had more than 2000 g carbs in 36 hour period and that's no lie! Even had fats and protein in there to pal but I weighed in less Saturday morning and just kept eating and was not spilling!

Maybe we should of started carbing me up earlier tbh. End of the day I was happy with my condition but like you said maybe a little flat and lost size on legs.

Yeah mate 4th I'm happy with as it was a good line up including Daz Clemmit as well who's competed a lot of times and got chance to have a chat with him as well and nice bloke


----------



## Goodfella

Well done Liam mate, thought you looked class up there!

Had you a shoe in for top three and like others said that front lat spread was very impressive!!

Good luck with rebound 

Donut burger was unreal btw haha


----------



## Dan94

Looked great Liam, like the others said you looked bigger and better than last year, which is a personal achievement to be proud of. :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

2nd day back in gym properly and I feel good!

Weight had gone up a lot with massive water rebound! Yesterday I was like a water balloon so upped water to nearly 8 litres and dropped 3kg this morning haha! Still watery and have cankles but diet has been cleaned up, gear added in and water upped and all water or most should be dropped next 7 days. Got 4 weeks today till Tenerife with that lads and wanna be about 92kg lean which should be possible with my gear rebound.

Enjoying eating and relaxing again. And more importantly I'm liking the gym again! Still not that much but next week I'll be itching again to be in.

Cardio is in at 20 mis after weights and I'll do longer on a Sunday and some fasted on a Saturday as well.

Yesterday I did biceps before back and today im doing tris before chest as said these need to be brought up. Tomorrow is legs.

Glad to be back!


----------



## liam0810

T-bone steak is about to be cooked along with sweet potato wedges and onions. I've been looking forward to this steak for weeks! Cost me enough!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> T-bone steak is about to be cooked along with sweet potato wedges and onions. I've been looking forward to this steak for weeks! Cost me enough!


Lol enjoy mate!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Lol enjoy mate!




Just under 500g hahaha


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 159018
> 
> 
> Just under 500g hahaha


 :drool:


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> :drool:


That was probably the greatest steak I've ever had!!


----------



## liam0810

Another KG off this morning so water boy is leaving ha!

Still not back into my routine as been on a course last few days. Need to get back in the office and back into my routine.

Tonight I'm training hammies, abs and calves.

Cardio is still in tonight and will be for a good while as body stabilises.

Weekend I'm out with the missus for food and my first drink in about 15 weeks. Won't be going too mad as don't want to be putting my kidneys under more duress than they karats are! Plus I'll probably be on my ar$e after 2 vodkas ha


----------



## liam0810

Hammies done

Stiff leg deads superset with DB stiff deads

100 x 15 : 18s x 15

120 x 12, 18s x 15

140 x 10, 18s x 12

160 x 4 (no straps so grip ****e!), 18s x 10

Seated curls

30 x 20

50 x 12

65 x 6

70 x 5

75 x 5

80 x 4

85 x 3

85 x 5 (3 assisted)

90 x 4 partials

45 x 12

High and wide feet leg press

160 x 20

200 x 20

280 x 15

340 x 12

Glute ham raises - yeah can't work how to do these! Ha!

Toe press ss with standing bw calf raises

200 x 10 / bw x 10 x 5 sets

30 mins on treadmill and done.

Tomorrow is delts and Saturday quads and calves.

Weight is dropping which is good and kidneys not as sore as yesterday.


----------



## liam0810

Delts done today and did the following

DB partial laterals 18 x 35, 24 x 35, 32 x 35, 36 x 35

Incline rear delt raises 10kgs x 60, drop to 6 x 30, drop to nothing and slowly brings arms up x 12

Was fried after this!

Standing bb presses, front to back 50 x 10 x 4

Cable lateral raises 4 plates x 15 x 3 no rest between each delt

Reverse pec dec

55 x 20 x 5

Seated machine press stack x 8 x 3

Delts were so pumped after all of this.

Finished off with

Straight bar triceps 60 x 20 x 3

Rope triceps 15 x 20 x 4 20 secs rest between sets

20 mins on stepper and home.

After cardio last few days been getting cramp in my quads. Realised it's probably low potassium so I've just added in some potassium tablets.

Also picked up some vit b6 and evening primrose oil to help with my kidneys and just to help my body get back to normal after prep.

Feel a lot better and strong today.

Quads and biceps tomorrow morning. Will be doing this fasted so 20g bcaas, 3 scoops of curse and a sugar free red bull and plough through it.

Then home, food and into town with the missus


----------



## liam0810

Woke up this morning and have dropped down by 6kg since Tuesday. Cankles have gone and can see the detail in my calves again!

Still carrying water on my abs and quads but not too fussed about that now. On my rebound I wanna gain well and not worry too much.

Just doing quads now

Leg extension 4x15

Leg press 6 x 8-10

Hacks 4 x 8

Leg extensions fst 7x10

Then hit biceps with curls, preachers and hammers.

20 mins cardio and home and eat.

Looking forward to getting into Manc city centre as it's the food and drink festival so loads of stalls with food!

Gonna try and find the match as well and probably see us get beat like 7-5 as defence is awful!

Back local later for a drink with my dad and maybe my mam as well.

Tomoz cardio in morning and then a nice chill day.

Should be a good weekend!


----------



## BestBefore1989

you must be a United fan then


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> you must be a United fan then


Yeah mate I'm born and bred in Salford which is a red city! Been crap last few years watching us but this season we had expectations but not signing a world class centre back and defensive midfielder has been ludicrous!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was a young boy living in Middlesex and my older and way cooler cousins who lived in London were united fans. The first game I ever saw was a united game, so I have followed united all my life. Can't really call myself a fan as I have only been to Old Trafford half a dozen times but that's more to do with expence than desire.


----------



## Dan94

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate I'm born and bred in Salford which is a red city! Been crap last few years watching us but this season we had expectations but not signing a world class centre back and defensive midfielder has been ludicrous!


You think a few years is bad? Try being a Spurs fan!


----------



## Peace frog

Dan94 said:


> You think a few years is bad? Try being a Spurs fan!


Tell me about mate


----------



## Dan94

Peace frog said:


> Tell me about mate


Spurs fan too?


----------



## Peace frog

Dan94 said:


> Spurs fan too?


Yep always have been mate


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was a young boy living in Middlesex and my older and way cooler cousins who lived in London were united fans. The first game I ever saw was a united game, so I have followed united all my life. Can't really call myself a fan as I have only been to Old Trafford half a dozen times but that's more to do with expence than desire.


I'll let you off being a man united fan pal! I don't get to many games myself anymore coz of the cost but also cos I don't enjoy watching them that much and spending my hard earned money there I don't want to. My dads the same. He's been all over the world in his life following united yet won't go OT anymore coz he doesn't enjoy watching us and hasn't for 5 or 6 years. He still watches us on tele and I watch the majority of the games with him but just not at OT.

I think we need big changes this year with new defenders brought in January or we won't finish top 4. I'll always love united and watch them play but I don't like them at the moment if you know what I mean!

Anyway @Dan94 and @Peace frog I feel even more sorry for you boys! You lot promise so much every season and play decent football but just never deliver!


----------



## liam0810

And update on weekend.

Had a nice chilled day today, lazing around the house with Rosie and I made an amazing pulled pork in the slow cooker (@peace frog & @BestBefore1989 recipe will be over tomorrow) and been munching on that most of the day and she just took us to nandos for tea. I've gone off nandos a bit the last few months actually, which after so many years of eating it week in week out was bound to happen!

After training yesterday we went into manxhester and I had a few drinks for the first time in 16 weeks or so. Are some food and also I are a load at the manchester food and drink festival. Had choc pancakes, cake, hot dog with beef brisket on it, pizza and other bits! Came home nipped into with Rosie to see my dad in his local, had a few drinks and came home. Must of had 5 drinks in total and I fell asleep near enough when I got in at 10 ha! I'm a lightweight!

Anyway woke up this morning holding a couple kg of water from the food but again that'll be dropped from tomorrow.

Was going to do some cardio tonight but decided to chill instead. After all it is a Sunday and I think I deserve a rest after just finishing a show!

Back in gym Tomoz, same routine as last week staring with tris and chest. Gonna hit some PB's this week and hopefully have one of my training partners back!

Enjoy rest of your Sunday!


----------



## liam0810

Tris and chest done and disted. Had to rush a bit as gotta meet a lad about some extra work on the side pricing construction projects for him.

V bar pushdowns

40 x 20

80 x 12

Stack x 6

Stack x 4 drop set 40 x 12

Rope pushdowns constant tension

35 x 20 x 3

Close grip bench

100 x 12

120 x 10

140 x 6 drop 100 x 6 drop 60 x 10

Overhead rope extensions slow negs

40 x 10 x 3

Incline flyes

30 x 10

32 x 10

34 x 10

36 x 6 drop 20 x 8

Flat bench

100 x 15 x 2 had to stop this as was hurting my delt.

Swapped to seated press

Stack x 8

Stack x 8

Should of done crossovers with a press but had to leave it.

Did 25 mins on treadmill and that's me done

I'm looking very full at the moment which I like but still got that layer of water I wanna drop


----------



## sean 162

Where are the 75s????


----------



## liam0810

sean 162 said:


> Where are the 75s????


Gym I went to only had 50's mate! My main gym does though! Next week!


----------



## liam0810

Quick update on today. Got up and did 25 mins fasted on the treadmill and then had to leave weights tonight due to some personal stuff so just nipped and did 25mins in the stepper. I really do enjoy doing cardio now. I think It helps that I'm watching entourage on my iPhone and really like it.

Actually that's a point. Anyone know where I can download sons of anarchy for free? I fancy watching that


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> Quick update on today. Got up and did 25 mins fasted on the treadmill and then had to leave weights tonight due to some personal stuff so just nipped and did 25mins in the stepper. I really do enjoy doing cardio now. I think It helps that I'm watching entourage on my iPhone and really like it.
> 
> Actually that's a point. Anyone know where I can download sons of anarchy for free? I fancy watching that


I had a free one months trial of amazon prime and watched 6 series of sons of anarchy

Very good


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> I had a free one months trial of amazon prime and watched 6 series of sons of anarchy
> 
> Very good


Can you get that on your phone mate? I want it for cardio


----------



## BestBefore1989

think its ok on apple but not on android as they try to link it to their HD Fire Kindle


----------



## Peace frog

Yeah amazon instant video app


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> think its ok on apple but not on android as they try to link it to their HD Fire Kindle





Peace frog said:


> Yeah amazon instant video app


I've got an iPhone. Only issue is that the wifi and 3G in the gym is sh1te so it'll probably take forever to stream!


----------



## liam0810

Got up this morning knackered! Didn't sleep well on Monday night so catching up I suppose. Just on way to sunny Blackpool for a site meeting.

Tonight is hammies and biceps. Looking forward to it.

Weight is 88kg so again holding water but ended up having chippy last night at my missus mam and dads. Didn't really have a choice. I enjoyed it but always feel sh1tty afterwards. Actually said that in r0blet's journal last week!

I think I'm gonna end up about 90kg for Tenerife just with water on abs. I'm not too fussed as I think to stay around 84-85kg I'll have to go back to contest prep diet and fasted cardio. My body just wants to grow at the moment!

Once back from Tenerife it's PCT and then maybe from January / February depending on bloods I'll be doing 6 weeks blasts with short esters and orals. Gonna see how that works.

Also hopefully gonna have a little extra cash coming in on top of my wage and also the online coaching which is picking up. So with that I may use Hyge all year round at 4ius 4 days a week. Only problem with me and GH is I forget to take te damn stuff daily!


----------



## liam0810

And for the next few weeks this is going to be my training split

Hammies and calves

Stiff leg deads ss DB stiffs

15/15

10/10

8/10

4/10

Lying curls

20

8

6 x 4

4 x 2

1 x 3

1 x 5 forced

1 x 3 forced

1 x 8 partials

High wide leg press

2 x 20

1 x 10

1 x 6

Single leg curls

3 x 15-10

Seated calves 5 x 8

Biceps & back

Preacher curls 1 set 10 reps then 4 rest pauses & 1 drop set

Ez bar curls 1 set 10 treble drop set

Alternate dumbell curls 3 x 5-8

Pullovers 3 x 15-20

Bent over wide grip barbell rows 2 x 6-8

Dumbell one arm rows 3 x 12

Machine underhand rows long pause 4 x 10

Bent over rear DELT raises 3 x 15 1 x 8

Triceps and chest

Rope Pressdowns constant temsiom4 x20

Vbar dips weighted 3 x 12,8,3

Overhead rope extentions 3 x 10 slow negs

Close grip bench 3x 9/10

Incline

Flyes 60 degrees 4 x 10

Flat bench 2 x 10-15

2 x 4-6

Cable cross overs with a press at the end 3 x 12

Press to nose smith machine 1 x 12, 1 x 8, 1 x 6, 1 x 4 (last set triple drop set)

Heavy lateral raises (partial reps): 4 x 35 reps

Machine rear delts (reverse peck deck): 3 x 35 reps. Get the weight back as far as you can with kind of an exaggerated ROM.

Rear delt dumbbell laterals face down on incline bench: 1 destroyer set. Grab heavy dumbbells, strap up, and do 60 reps. Drop the weight and pick up half of that weight for the next set of 30. Lastly, drop that weight in half, and do 10 reps using a FULL RANGE OF MOTION and 2 second holds. 




Barbell over and back press: 4 x 12 




Quads and biceps

Leg extensions

3 x 100 drop sets

3 x 15 front squats 3/4 way up

3 x 15 leg press

3 x 12 partial hacks slow negs

Hammer curls

4 x 20

Preachers

4 x 10 5 sec negs

Cable curls ss reverse curls

3 x 10 / 10


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

liam0810 said:


> Tris and chest done and disted. Had to rush a bit as gotta meet a lad about some extra work on the side pricing construction projects for him.
> 
> V bar pushdowns
> 
> 40 x 20
> 
> 80 x 12
> 
> Stack x 6
> 
> Stack x 4 drop set 40 x 12
> 
> Rope pushdowns constant tension
> 
> 35 x 20 x 3
> 
> Close grip bench
> 
> 100 x 12
> 
> 120 x 10
> 
> 140 x 6 drop 100 x 6 drop 60 x 10
> 
> Overhead rope extensions slow negs
> 
> 40 x 10 x 3
> 
> Incline flyes
> 
> 30 x 10
> 
> 32 x 10
> 
> 34 x 10
> 
> 36 x 6 drop 20 x 8
> 
> Flat bench
> 
> 100 x 15 x 2 had to stop this as was hurting my delt.
> 
> Swapped to seated press
> 
> Stack x 8
> 
> Stack x 8
> 
> Should of done crossovers with a press but had to leave it.
> 
> Did 25 mins on treadmill and that's me done
> 
> I'm looking very full at the moment which I like but still got that layer of water I wanna drop


Off topic kind of but if you need any raised access flooring prices let me know :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

How was the sleep on those meds mate?

Have fun in Blackpool


----------



## Ginger Ben

Love the stuff john meadows does. Quite fancy trying his mountain dog plan at some stage.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> How was the sleep on those meds mate?
> 
> Have fun in Blackpool


was good mate! Ended up giving most to my mate as he couldnt sleep so i only used 2 of them! gutted really ha!

Blackpool was as lovely and grey and rainy as always!


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Love the stuff john meadows does. Quite fancy trying his mountain dog plan at some stage.


yeah i do as well mate. I'm going to incorporate quite a bit of it into mine the next few months and see how i go with it


----------



## liam0810

Well that hamstring workout didn't go as planned!

Ended up

Lying curls

45 x 15

55 x 12

60 x 6

65 x 6

70 x 6

75 x 6

80 x 3

90 x 8 partials

65 x 6

60 x 6

55 x 6

45 x 6

35 x 10

Then tri set

Single leg curls 20kg x 10 x 4

Standing calves 65 x 15 x 4

Preacher curls 60 x 10 x 4

Gym was busy and couldn't get on what I wanted so lost patience and just did that.

Doing 15 mins on stepper now.

Gonna do fasted cardio Tomoz and back and biceps in the evening.


----------



## liam0810

35mins cardio this morning and then worked from hime till now. Off to look at a burnt out building now as my job is so glamorous.

Tonight is back and biceps and gonna get all my lifts up from last week!

Tomorrow will be quads and then delts and tris on Saturday. Only reason swapping about is I'm out Saturday so I like a little pump in the delts and triceps to fill my top out haha!

Next week diet won't be the best as I'm 30 on Wednesday so out for meals Tuesday to Friday. Will cut cals back through the day to compensate and maybe add more cardio in.

To be honest I've given up trying to stay ripped on this rebound as my body just ain't having it!


----------



## TELBOR

I'm 30 next month..... Bad times for us both :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm 30 next month..... Bad times for us both :lol:


Fvck off I'm 36 next month!


----------



## sxbarnes

About time we had more old people on here


----------



## Peace frog

I'm 40 in January ......old [email protected]


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I'm 30 next month..... Bad times for us both :lol:





Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck off I'm 36 next month!





sxbarnes said:


> About time we had more old people on here





Peace frog said:


> I'm 40 in January ......old [email protected]


It makes me feel better you are all older than me apart from Rob but he looks older ha


----------



## Chelsea

Ive only just turned 29 you old fckers :lol:


----------



## Keeks

I'm midway. Just right! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I'm midway. Just right! :thumbup1:


Midway between dwarf and midget?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Midway between dwarf and midget?


 :lol: Cheeky! Nope, I'm pure midget!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: Cheeky! Nope, I'm pure anal midget!


Edited for reality


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Edited for reality


Cheeky, again! I agree to being a midget but WTF's an anal midget?!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Cheeky, again! I agree to being a midget but WTF's an anal midget?!


I googled anal midget. Try it and you'll see!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> I googled anal midget. Try it and you'll see!


If @Chelsea has said it, I'm not even going to look, well, not on my work computer anyway!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> It makes me feel better you are all older than me apart from Rob but he looks older ha


I look younger than I do you cheeky manc!

Was told I look at tops 27 today


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I look younger than I do you cheeky manc!
> 
> Was told I look at tops 27 today


I reckon whoever told you that wants to bum rape you. Was it @Chelsea?


----------



## Keeks

I got called a MILF the other week :thumbdown: Was mortified!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I reckon whoever told you that wants to bum rape you. Was it @Chelsea?


PMSL that fat fùck looks 45


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I got called a MILF the other week :thumbdown: Was mortified!!


I'd go with BILF, swap mum for bum


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I look younger than I do you cheeky manc!
> 
> Was told I look at tops 27 today


Was it one of those magic mirrors?


----------



## liam0810

Biceps and back done

Started with EZ curls instead of preachers and did

40 x 10

50 x 8 RP 4, RP 3 RP 3 with 2 cheat, RP 4 with 2 cheat then strip to 30 x 8

Straight bar curl

45 x 10 drop 35 x 6, drop 25 x 5, drop 15 x 10

Alternate Db curls

24's x 8

26 x 5

26 x 5 drop 12 x 8

Rope pullovers

35 x 20

40 x 18

45 x 15

Wide grip BOR's

80 x 10

100 x 8

100 x 8

One arm Dead stop DB rows

50 x 12 x 3

Underhand seated rows with 3 sec pause at peak contraction

50 x 10 x 3

Calves tri set

Toe press 60 x 20, BW on step x 20, BW flat raise x 20 x 5 sets - this hurts!!

Finished with 25 mins on treadmill and home.

Hunger is still through the roof all the time and just trying to be good with food! It's hard but I'm managing!

Tomorrow is quads and looking forward to it.

Was speaking to a lad who was in my class at Leeds and he was saying maybe I should look at competing in WBFF the muscle model category as I'd do well. Might keep it in mind and see in 2016. Maybe do the may UKBFF show and then the WBFF soon after. We'll see


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Was it one of those magic mirrors?


PMSL I'm like a fountain of youth I'll have you know


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I'd go with BILF, swap mum for bum


Well occy health at work say I've got the hearing of a 60+ year old mg: so I'll blame it on my poor hearing and go with that instead. :laugh:


----------



## bail

liam0810 said:


> Biceps and back done
> 
> Started with EZ curls instead of preachers and did
> 
> 40 x 10
> 
> 50 x 8 RP 4, RP 3 RP 3 with 2 cheat, RP 4 with 2 cheat then strip to 30 x 8
> 
> Straight bar curl
> 
> 45 x 10 drop 35 x 6, drop 25 x 5, drop 15 x 10
> 
> Alternate Db curls
> 
> 24's x 8
> 
> 26 x 5
> 
> 26 x 5 drop 12 x 8
> 
> Rope pullovers
> 
> 35 x 20
> 
> 40 x 18
> 
> 45 x 15
> 
> Wide grip BOR's
> 
> 80 x 10
> 
> 100 x 8
> 
> 100 x 8
> 
> One arm Dead stop DB rows
> 
> 50 x 12 x 3
> 
> Underhand seated rows with 3 sec pause at peak contraction
> 
> 50 x 10 x 3
> 
> Calves tri set
> 
> Toe press 60 x 20, BW on step x 20, BW flat raise x 20 x 5 sets - this hurts!!
> 
> Finished with 25 mins on treadmill and home.
> 
> Hunger is still through the roof all the time and just trying to be good with food! It's hard but I'm managing!
> 
> Tomorrow is quads and looking forward to it.
> 
> Was speaking to a lad who was in my class at Leeds and he was saying maybe I should look at competing in WBFF the muscle model category as I'd do well. Might keep it in mind and see in 2016. Maybe do the may UKBFF show and then the WBFF soon after. We'll see


It's really up and comming wbff mate, if you would suit it give it a think over


----------



## liam0810

bail said:


> It's really up and comming wbff mate, if you would suit it give it a think over


I went to the London show in May mate as my mates ex was competing. It is getting more popular and is probably more lucrative.


----------



## liam0810

up this morning and 20mins on ther stepper. Still getting some cramp in quads after this, think potassium is still low so need get back on the potassium tablets.

out tomorrow with my mates and hoping to go Reds BBQ for a pit burger! @Goodfella knows what i'm talking about!


----------



## Goodfella

liam0810 said:


> up this morning and 20mins on ther stepper. Still getting some cramp in quads after this, think potassium is still low so need get back on the potassium tablets.
> 
> out tomorrow with my mates and hoping to go Reds BBQ for a pit burger! @Goodfella knows what i'm talking about!


You know I do 

Pit burger is def next on my list.. altho I had some of the gf's brisket which was literally melt in the mouth! had a shake there too banana and peanut butter was fcuking heaven


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> If @Chelsea has said it, I'm not even going to look, well, not on my work computer anyway!


Instead of looking why dont i just show you instead 



R0BLET said:


> I look younger than I do you cheeky manc!
> 
> Was told I look at tops *27 *today


27lbs? :lol:



Ginger Ben said:


> I reckon whoever told you that wants to bum rape you. Was it @Chelsea?


Guilty 



Keeks said:


> I got called a MILF the other week :thumbdown: Was mortified!!


Midget I'd Like To ****? I wouldnt be so mortificado if i were you


----------



## liam0810

Goodfella said:


> You know I do
> 
> Pit burger is def next on my list.. altho I had some of the gf's brisket which was literally melt in the mouth! had a shake there too banana and peanut butter was fcuking heaven


i'm making brisket on sunday mate for when i'm hungover. Although making it more of a chilli. bough 1.4kg of brisket which will be cooked for 5 hours so will be proper nice!


----------



## Goodfella

liam0810 said:


> i'm making brisket on sunday mate for when i'm hungover. Although making it more of a chilli. bough 1.4kg of brisket which will be cooked for 5 hours so will be proper nice!


PICS & RECIPE REQUIRED


----------



## liam0810

Goodfella said:


> PICS & RECIPE REQUIRED


http://www.jamieoliver.com/magazine/recipes-view.php?title=pulled-brisket-chilli-1


----------



## liam0810

Quads done and tbh it was a half a$$ed session as was getting used to the weights and also I nipped home before gym which is always a mistake as I end up on the couch and just want to stay there!

Anyway session was

Leg extensions 3 x 100 rest paused

The usual leg extension machine is broke and the one I used is heavy as fcuk! As in 2 plates I struggled getting 70 reps out rest paused! The other one needs fixing or I'll be having to change this up!

Close stance smith front squats. nice and deep and stop 3/4 way up so no lock out and all kept on quads

Was just getting used to this so was

20 x 20

40 x 15

60 x 15

Front squats are so uncomfortable but I'm gonna persevere!

Leg press. Feet low down so hits quads more

300 x 15

340 x 15

380 x 15

Hacks partials nice slow neg

120 x 12 x 3

Done. Next week will be better and quads will probably be on a Saturday.

Did 25mins and home now to chill.

Up tomorrow and gonna train fasted with 20g bcaas and 20g glut in me and have a big meal afterwards. Then out later and getting on it! Gonna be messy!


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> It makes me feel better you are all older than me apart from Rob but he looks older ha


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Instead of looking why dont i just show you instead
> 
> 27lbs? :lol:
> 
> Guilty
> 
> Midget I'd Like To ****? I wouldnt be so mortificado if i were you


I googled it :no:

That version of MILF made me lol. :lol:



liam0810 said:


> http://www.jamieoliver.com/magazine/recipes-view.php?title=pulled-brisket-chilli-1


Oh goodness, I am all over this next week. My last slow cooker was way too big, could bath in it, so I've just been and bought a new one today. This had got to be the first thing made in it!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks are you sure it just wasn't a normal sized slow cooker but as you're a little small you could actually fit in it? 

I'm ip this morning and fresh! Got on it at 4pm and was twisted and p1ssed by 8! At a bout 11.30 the lads wanted to go Bolton or town but I'd had enough and plus my kindeys were aching. So thought I'd call it a night!

Up now ready to make the brisket and cornbread.

Also making this

http://cookiesandcups.com/skillet-smores-cookie

Nothing healthy about it but it's a Sunday and I just can! Saying that I'm doing a little cardio this morning whih is walking to the pub for my car! Then maybe some tonight!

Have a good chilled Sunday people!


----------



## liam0810

Just done 50 mins on stepper so there's another 600 cals burnt! Still might go out later as well. So that 50mins stepper, a mile and bit walk for my car and maybe 45 mins later. I do love a bit of cardio especially when I'm eating some cr4p on a weekend


----------



## Peace frog

Steppers probably one of the only types of cardio I've not tried,might give it a go later if legs feel up to it


----------



## liam0810

Peace frog said:


> Steppers probably one of the only types of cardio I've not tried,might give it a go later if legs feel up to it


I like it mate. It's the one that's like a cross strainer but can be used as a stepper. I actually really like it and makes a change from the treadmill.

Really I need to start using the bike and doing HIIT to help build my legs.

Next week as its my bday weekend and I'm gonna be eating out a lot I'm gonna do 6 days of weights and fasted cardio at least 3 times. So it's going to be

Monday- hammies and triceps

Tuesday - biceps and back

Wednesday - triceps and Chester

Thursday - quads and biceps

Friday - delts and triceps

Saturday - will be a full body workout. Lots of giant sets

Calves hit 3 times in the week as well.

I'm filling out well and I'm glad I'm not rough after yesterday but it was a good practice run for Tenerife!


----------



## liam0810

nice and refreshed after yesterday and was up this morning for some fasted cardio on the stepper. only 15 mins thohgh as was late for work.

tonight is triceps and hammies and 20 mins on stepper. then home and gotta bake a cake for my bday. doing it tonight as out with my dad for tea tomorrow so won't have time.

doing a raspberry and white choc cheesecake with low fat cream cheese to make it that tad little healthier. i wont be having any in work tomoz though as its for everyone in the office.

aiming for PB's tonight on stiff leg deads and seated curls. ALso going to try and master glute ham raises!


----------



## liam0810

Hammies done

Stuff legs superset with DB stiffs

100 x 15, 30's x 15

140 x 10, 30's x 10

160 x 6, 35's x 10

Should of done another set but back was pumped. Need to get used to these.

Lying leg curl

20 x 20

35 x 8

40 x 6

45 x 6

50 x 6

55 x 6

60 x 6

65 x 6

80 x 4 partials

35 x 10

High leg press

200 x 20 x 5

Toe calf Press

200 x 20 x 5

Seated cables

30 x 8

50 x 8

60 x 8

70 x 8

80 x 6 PB

2mins treadmill now and home.

My energy levels at moment are fcuked. In the morning and till about 6 I feel full of energy and then after I'm just drained. Never like this usually but for about 6 weeks I have. Hopefully it's sorts itself out


----------



## BestBefore1989

PB :bounce:


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> PB :bounce:


I need to be hitting them every session now mate!

Oh and a quick more regarding my weight. Woke up this morning at 89kg. Today I've not eaten that much:

100g oats

6 egg whites

250g beef

1 protein shake

1 bowl of muscle mousse and sugar free jelly

150g chicken, 50g prawns and 125g rice

4 pancakes

4 litres water.

So probably 3000 cals and I'm ballooning up! I've just weighed myself at 94kg!

Body is loving this rebound it's just my head that's not!


----------



## liam0810

Woke up this morning weighing 92kg! My body just wants to grow! I started prep at just over 100kg and I'll be getting there quicker and leaner than I thought I would!

Quick pic that's not the best really


----------



## RACK

Still in very good nick mate...... tw4t


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Still in very good nick mate...... tw4t


ta mate! I'm growing well but holding weight on belly! Oh well its nearly winter! When i shave for Tenerife i'll look leaner as well haha!

you good mate? enjoying being back with Scott?


----------



## liam0810

so woke up this morning at 6am and couldnt get back to sleep. Stayed in bed as is my birthday but now wish i had got up and gone the gym! In work now wide awake and full of energy and could of used some of that in the gym! Oh well, might get an early dart as got a site meeting till 3 so might go then before meeting my mum, stepdad and missus for a meal and a couple bottles of champagne!

Went out with my dad last night and had a curry but still ate fairly clean, tandoori chicken liver tikka, tandoori cod with a bit of rice and a chappati. no sauce really as thats where most of the cals are with curries but i dont like loads anyway.

tonight is japanese and i love sushi but never had really good sushi so looking forward to that!


----------



## Adz

Fantastic shape there fella!


----------



## Peace frog

Happy birthday mate enjoy the sushi,probably my favourite food


----------



## Dan94

Happy birthday mate :beer:


----------



## liam0810

Adz said:


> Fantastic shape there fella!


cheers mate! think i had a good off season last year so i'm really looking forward to nearly 2 years of off season and see how i can grow!



Peace frog said:


> Happy birthday mate enjoy the sushi,probably my favourite food


i'm looking forward to it mate. this restaurant in manchester has been getting rave reviews and only seats like 15 people so should be really good. will beat the sushi i get in Tesco's anyway! ha!



Dan94 said:


> Happy birthday mate :beer:


Cheers bud!


----------



## Dan TT

liam0810 said:


> i'm looking forward to it mate. this restaurant in manchester has been getting rave reviews and *only seats like 15 people* so should be really good. will beat the sushi i get in Tesco's anyway! ha!


Wait until you see prices on the menu, surely must be extortionate...& happy bday.


----------



## liam0810

Dan TT said:


> Wait until you see prices on the menu, surely must be extortionate...& happy bday.


£40 each for 7 courses mate so not bad at all


----------



## Keeks

Happy birthday! Have a good one! :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Happy 30th!!


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Happy 30th!!


Could've sworn it was his 40th? :whistling: ......


----------



## Peace frog

Dan94 said:


> Could've sworn it was his 40th? :whistling: ......


I'm saying nothing or my routine may suddenly become harder ha


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Happy birthday! Have a good one! :beer:


Cheers keeks!



R0BLET said:


> Happy 30th!!


Cheers mate!



Dan94 said:


> Could've sworn it was his 40th? :whistling: ......


Cheeky little whipper snapper



Peace frog said:


> I'm saying nothing or my routine may suddenly become harder ha


You're right to not say anything ha!


----------



## danefox

Happy birthday, wish I could remember my 30th (way too long ago)


----------



## liam0810

danefox said:


> Happy birthday, wish I could remember my 30th (way too long ago)


Cheers mate and I'll be saying that before I know it no doubt!


----------



## BestBefore1989

liam0810 said:


> so woke up this morning at 6am and couldnt get back to sleep. Stayed in bed as is my birthday but now wish i had got up and gone the gym! In work now wide awake and full of energy and could of used some of that in the gym! Oh well, might get an early dart as got a site meeting till 3 so might go then before meeting my mum, stepdad and missus for a meal and a couple bottles of champagne!
> 
> Went out with my dad last night and had a curry but still ate fairly clean, tandoori chicken liver tikka, tandoori cod with a bit of rice and a chappati. no sauce really as thats where most of the cals are with curries but i dont like loads anyway.
> 
> tonight is japanese and i love sushi but never had really good sushi so looking forward to that!


Many Happy returns of the day young man


----------



## RACK

liam0810 said:


> ta mate! I'm growing well but holding weight on belly! Oh well its nearly winter! When i shave for Tenerife i'll look leaner as well haha!
> 
> you good mate? enjoying being back with Scott?


Sorry mate, only just seen this

I'm doing good, life's nice and chilled at the min for a change lol

Yep, all good back with Scott. Bulked up a tad to get things moving for the first few weeks and now switched to keto while meta is at a good rate. Keep missing each others calls at the min as we need to speak but I know he's mega busy with people in the finals so I'll catch up with him as and when


----------



## liam0810

So after no training yesterday and no cardio this morning or yesterday morning unless you can count a little rumpy pumpy i've done jack sh1t and i'm feeling sh1tty.

i'm out again for a meal with Rosie tonight and a couple drinks but nothing mad. i've had that much cake made for me the last couple days i'm actually getting sick of looking at it so brought it all into work so i wont eat it!

Weight this week is sticking at 92kg. Abs still about there but i'm hairy ha! 2 weeks till tenerife with the lads and i'll be 95kg and probably about same condition as now.

Cardio is staying in after training and i'll be doing fasted 45mins saturday and sunday most weekends from now on just to keep my metabolism firing.

Appetite is calming down now and diet is cleaned up apart from last couple days coz it being my bday.

Saying that last nights meal was japanese and fairly healthy as 1st course was raw fish sashiumi, so just protein and fat, 2nd course sushi so rice and fish, next was tempura so probably the least healthy and then veal and miso soup. probably best meal i've ever had!

tonight is triceps and chest and 30mins cardio.

tomorrow quads and biceps and then delts and triceps saturday


----------



## liam0810

So training went t1ts up tonight! Didn't even get there due to work and a few other issues! Also didn't get to go out for my meal with Rosie due to something happening with money we were supposed to be getting that now looks like we aren't! Money always causes problems! Anyway ended up with a Chinese which wasn't too bad as had sliced beef and boiled rice so not exactly calorie laden.

Up earlier than usual tomorrow and 45mins cardio and maybe hit chest for 30 mins as well. Then quads and biceps in evening and keep weekend as planned.

To make up for not having meal out tonight Rosie is cooking Saturday so I've picked up 2 big T-bone steaks for it. Can't beat a good bit of steak!

Today's been one of those days where started off well getting a nice gift off work and them finished sh1t with the thing with the money but oh well there's a lot worse off than us and I'm lucky with what I have!


----------



## BestBefore1989

always good to count your blessings


----------



## liam0810

BestBefore1989 said:


> always good to count your blessings


true that!


----------



## liam0810

So just blasted quads in the gym and its a workout that @Keeks, @Peace frog, @BestBefore1989 @J4MES and @R0BLET which you lot can try!

leg extensions 4 x 50

front squat close stance 10 x 10 30 seconds rest, 3/4 up so no lock out

single leg press 10 reps each leg, rest and go again upping weight each time then when i hit only 5 reps i went back down. 100 reps maybe more. make sure foot is low down so that keeps tension just on quad

50 DB lunges as quick as you can

10 x 10 partial hacks

finished with 15 mins HIIT on the bike.

was good workout and makes up for being a lazy sh1t last few days


----------



## sean 162

That will burn up some glycogen !


----------



## Peace frog

liam0810 said:


> So just blasted quads in the gym and its a workout that @Keeks, @Peace frog, @BestBefore1989 @J4MES and @R0BLET which you lot can try!
> 
> leg extensions 4 x 50
> 
> front squat close stance 10 x 10 30 seconds rest, 3/4 up so no lock out
> 
> single leg press 10 reps each leg, rest and go again upping weight each time then when i hit only 5 reps i went back down. 100 reps maybe more. make sure foot is low down so that keeps tension just on quad
> 
> 50 DB lunges as quick as you can
> 
> 10 x 10 partial hacks
> 
> finished with 15 mins HIIT on the bike.
> 
> was good workout and makes up for being a lazy sh1t last few days


Sounds hideous,I'll do it tonight in place of my leg routine


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> So just blasted quads in the gym and its a workout that @Keeks, @Peace frog, @BestBefore1989 @J4MES and @R0BLET which you lot can try!
> 
> leg extensions 4 x 50
> 
> front squat close stance 10 x 10 30 seconds rest, 3/4 up so no lock out
> 
> single leg press 10 reps each leg, rest and go again upping weight each time then when i hit only 5 reps i went back down. 100 reps maybe more. make sure foot is low down so that keeps tension just on quad
> 
> 50 DB lunges as quick as you can
> 
> 10 x 10 partial hacks
> 
> finished with 15 mins HIIT on the bike.
> 
> was good workout and makes up for being a lazy sh1t last few days


Ouch, you mental? Looks awful but will defo give it a go.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Ouch, you mental? Looks awful but will defo give it a go.


You know what I actually really enjoyed it! Think I'll do it again but go a little heavier on a few exercises like leg extensions and do them more rest paused. Hacks can go heavier as well


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> You know what I actually really enjoyed it! Think I'll do it again but go a little heavier on a few exercises like leg extensions and do them more rest paused. Hacks can go heavier as well


You enjoyed it? So you have gone mental with all that cake. It looks a decent session though.

Nah I know what you mean, a brutal leg session can give you a buzz in a weird way. And will be trying that single leg press but with foot high on the plate as I always find that that really kills my hams/glutes. Always get the worse doms from that.


----------



## liam0810

So just got up and done 45mins on the stepper and even some abs which i havent done for weeks! nipped to the office quickly to do a little work and then off to hit chest and tris as did delts and biceps last night. session was this

seated press to nose

60 x 15

100 x 12

120 x 10

140 x 6

150 x 4 drop set 120 x 6, DS 100 x 4, 60 x 4 this hurts

partial DB lat raises

45kg's x 35

45kgs x 35 had to rest pause this to get them out

50's x 25 drop 25's x 10

50's x 22 drop 25's x 15

rear pec deck

55 x 35 x 4

i felt pretty much done after this but carried on!

delt 4 ways -

single cable laterals x 10 each arm, then straight into front delt raises x 10, then bent over rear delt raises x 10 then standing barbell press x 10. did this 4 times. no big weight but finished delts off

BB Shrugs 100 reps rest paused

80kg x 30,20,20,30 - oooowwwwwww!

finished with rope hammer down the stack and up.

started on 2 plates x 16, then 4 x 12 and so on till i got to the bottom and could only do 1 rep and then back up again.

no DOMS this morning apart from in traps but thats coz i never isolate them and hit them on their own. can't actually remember last time i had DOMS in any body part apart from calves. Even my quads arent that sore after 500 reps yesterday.

2 more weeks training with lots of volume and then gonna drop the reps and start with the power!


----------



## liam0810

Quick update.

Weekend was chilled. Cardio and chest and tris on Saturday and yesterday just 45 mins cardio.

Ate a lot of cr4p on Saturday but not loads yesterday but did eat some.

So from today diet is cleaned completely up. I need to as weight is just coming on too easy and it's not good weight either!

So buying lots of veg to bulk up meals and making sure I don't eat cr4p so it's all outta the house. It's helping that Rosie is on a get for regime now as well.

Did 25mina stepper this morning and will try to do this every morning now and also 20-25mina after weights.

Hammies and biceps tonight. Gonna hit some PB's on it. Need to start pushing harder now!


----------



## liam0810

So hammies and biceps done

Stiff leg deads super set with DB deads

Stiffs 100 x 15, DB's 22's x 15

140 x 12, 22's x 15

160 x 8, 22's x 12

180 x 6, 22's x 12

I really hate stiff legs! My lower back is always first thing to go. I know I can lift heavier but my lower back goes. Need to have a look at my form and see what I can do.

Single leg curls

20 x 20

25 x 15

30 x 12

High and wide leg press

200 x 20

260 x 15

300 x 10

400 x 6

Seated leg curl

35 x 15

50 x 6

55 x 6

60 x 6

65 x 6

70 x 6

75 x 6

90 x 8 partials

30 x 20

Hammies were gone after this!

Biceps next

Seated bicep curls slow negs

15 x 15

20 x 12

25 x 12

30 x 8

35 x 6 and 8 partials

40 x 4 and 6 partials

Straight bar cable curls

4 plates x 20

5 x 20

6 x 20

7 x 14 and 6 partial

8 x 8 and 12 partial

Done after this.

Went on treadmill and only did 15 mins as calves were really pumped. Got new trainers that I need to get used to. So swapped over to 10 mins more on stepper.

Diet today has been

2 x 100g oats with 6 egg white

2 x TPW protein oats and crisp bar

2 x 2 scoops whey 80

200g chicken with salad

Just tooking into 200g lean turkey mince bolognaise and Brocolli.

Before bed I'll be having a bowl of sugar free jelly and muscle mousse.

6 litres water plus 3 green teas.

Diet will be pretty much like this the next 10 days to drop some weight off me. Usually on this kind of diet at this weight I'd be dropping weight quicker than a whores knickers but not at the moment as that works out less than 3000 cals!

Will let you know in the morning as hoping for 4 pound drop!


----------



## liam0810

Well I was up 7 times in the night p1ssing and I've dropped 6 pounds! Yep defo holding a lot of water! So another 9 days like this and I should be around 88kg for hol.

Oh and @Sambuca messaged me and is in manchester Saturday so he's coming training. Be good to see him as not trained with him for about 2 years!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Well I was up 7 times in the night p1ssing and I've dropped 6 pounds! Yep defo holding a lot of water! So another 9 days like this and I should be around 88kg for hol.
> 
> Oh and @Sambuca messaged me and is in manchester Saturday so he's coming training. Be good to see him as not trained with him for about 2 years!


He's not trained since then either


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> He's not trained since then either


Haha good as can't have him outlifting me! Think a delt and tricep session as I'm strong on them ha


----------



## RACK

On the SLDL's mate, don't go down too far. I had the same prob with lower back, found that down down just enough to feel it on hams and glutes then comin back up worked well as no lower back pain then by going over too much


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Well I was up 7 times in the night p1ssing and I've dropped 6 pounds! Yep defo holding a lot of water! So another 9 days like this and I should be around 88kg for hol.
> 
> Oh and @Sambuca messaged me and is in manchester Saturday so he's coming training. Be good to see him as not trained with him for about 2 years!


What's the gym? Lol

Can't wait


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> What's the gym? Lol
> 
> Can't wait


Beefit Fitness Gymnasium

Address : Manchester Road East 500, M38 9NS Manchester


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> On the SLDL's mate, don't go down too far. I had the same prob with lower back, found that down down just enough to feel it on hams and glutes then comin back up worked well as no lower back pain then by going over too much


i'll try that mate, i wasnt going all the way down but think i need to come down even less. still want to try and work out how to do glute ham raises as well!


----------



## sean 162

Glute ham raises are DA. BOMB


----------



## sxbarnes

Oh how I love crashing into the floor on GHRs.....


----------



## liam0810

sxbarnes said:


> Oh how I love crashing into the floor on GHRs.....





sean 162 said:


> Glute ham raises are DA. BOMB


how the fcuk do you do them and on what machine?!?!


----------



## Goodfella

liam0810 said:


> how the fcuk do you do them and on what machine?!?!







The Bosu ball he's pushing off is for pussies


----------



## liam0810

Goodfella said:


> The Bosu ball he's pushing off is for pussies


yep io tried doing this and just failed big time! i need that bosu ball coz i'm a big pussy!


----------



## sean 162

I use the pulldown bar or a broomstick to stable myself


----------



## ah24

Here's two variations of it you could try Liam..

First one is what I'd start with, then progress onto the second:


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> yep io tried doing this and just failed big time! i need that bosu ball coz i'm a big pussy!


U can watch Jaye do this Saturday lol


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> U can watch Jaye do this Saturday lol


haha ok!


----------



## liam0810

So been thinking about what to do next in regards diet and that after i'm back from my lads holiday. my goals are still the same to put on extra size but not balloon up in weight and just gain a load of chunk. So plan is to finish my blast in a weeks time and drop to 0.5ml of sus every 7 days for 8-10 weeks. in this time i may run GH if i can afford it and use it 4 times a week at 4ius before bed.

diet will be 300g pro, 450g carbs and fats will be around 70g. this is to start me off and if i gain too much fat and water too quick then carbs will be cut back and fats upped instead and see how i get on. as i go on cals will be upped and i'll probably aim for around 4000 cals 5 weeks after i start.

cardio will be kept in 4 times a week after weights at 20mins and at weekends fasted (unless i go out and get p1ssed!) then it'll be at night. cheat meals will be when i feel like it but full cheat days will be kept out unless i want a blow out. Reason for this is i'm finding it too easy to eat like 8000 cals on a saturday and still be hungry so doing this every week isn't going to be beneficial for me.

Training will be more heavy and less volume but with more drop sets, partials and negatives. split will be same as now hitting hammies and quads seperately and arms twice a week. Will also finish off each session with a few sets of very slow reps concentrating on contraction and form, as i tried this on saturday on my chest and it was pumped and sore the next day. might also throw in a bit of extreme stretch Dogcrapp style

I'm looking forward to growing and see what happens!


----------



## RACK

Did something like that before Ibiza mate, trained body parts twice a week with heavy and intense sets and short workout times

Chest and bi sesh would be something like; (obvs warm up before these working sets)

Inc Hammer press 2 x 6-8 plus rest pause reps on both

Flat BB press 2 x 8-10 with slow negatives

Flat flies 2 x 8-10 with drop set

Cable ez curl 2 x 8-10 with 2sec sqeeze at peak

Standing hammers 6x4 with 5 breaths between sets

Kept size well to say was dieting so with more food should get some decent growth


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Did something like that before Ibiza mate, trained body parts twice a week with heavy and intense sets and short workout times
> 
> Chest and bi sesh would be something like; (obvs warm up before these working sets)
> 
> Inc Hammer press 2 x 6-8 plus rest pause reps on both
> 
> Flat BB press 2 x 8-10 with slow negatives
> 
> Flat flies 2 x 8-10 with drop set
> 
> Cable ez curl 2 x 8-10 with 2sec sqeeze at peak
> 
> Standing hammers 6x4 with 5 breaths between sets
> 
> Kept size well to say was dieting so with more food should get some decent growth


looks decent that mate. might use some of that


----------



## J4MES

Will be giving that leg workout ago tonight mate and will let u no how it goes! Also want to try your 1000 rep leg workout too!

See you've decided not to PCT, how come mate?


----------



## liam0810

J4MES said:


> Will be giving that leg workout ago tonight mate and will let u no how it goes! Also want to try your 1000 rep leg workout too!
> 
> See you've decided not to PCT, how come mate?


I'm still in two minds if to mate. As I want to do a blast in January it's only like 10 weeks off. So idea is cruise at low dose, 6 week blast to get me to around 110kg for say beginning of march and then full pct and off till July and then see what to do


----------



## liam0810

So trained tonight as didn't get in last night.

Session was

Single arm cable tricep pulldowns

5 plates x 20

6 x 20

7 x 15

8 x 12

9 x 8

10 x 6

Rope pulldowns

8 plates x 15

12 x 12

14 x 10

16 x 8

18 x 5

Stack x 4 drop to 16 x 6, 12 x 6, 8 x 10, 4 x 20

BW dips no lockout and slow negs

BW X 12, 12, 10 , 6 and 12 fast reps

Seated incline press. Slow reps good contraction

40 x 16

60 x 14

80 x 10

100 x 6 and 10 partials

Incline DB flyes. Slow negs and hold at bottom and top

20 x 18

20 x 15

26 x 12

30 x 10

36 x 6

Pec dec superset with slow neg push ups. 30 secs rest between sets

10 plates x 16, push ups 20

14 x 12, push 16

16 x 8, push 10

Done and 25 mins cardio.

No fasted cardio tomorrow and quads and calves in the evening.

Fasted cardio will be every morning till Wednesday after tomorrow.

Appetite is under control at moment which is good. Not craving much either.

I get back from Tenerife on the Sunday night and booked the Monday off so I'm gonna have a proper pig out and also make these

http://cookiesandcups.com/skillet-smores-cookie/



I'll need a load of cals in me on the Monday as I probably won't eat for most of the time in Tenerife!


----------



## liam0810

Last night going to bed I started feeling a bit dodgy and woke up this morning worse. Got no appetite, bad headache and feel sick. So I've thrown up and feel worse. Want to get in bed but have got an important meeting now I can't miss. Gonna try get plenty of water down me and hope it's just a one day thing.

On a positive note, weight was down another kg this morning. Im guessing with how today is gonna go I'll be about 2kg less again tomorrow!

Going to see how I feel after this meeting and if I feel better than I do now I'll go the gym and do biceps and back. If not I might just go on the stepper for 40mins and try and sweat some of it out of me


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Last night going to bed I started feeling a bit dodgy and woke up this morning worse. Got no appetite, bad headache and feel sick. So I've thrown up and feel worse. Want to get in bed but have got an important meeting now I can't miss. Gonna try get plenty of water down me and hope it's just a one day thing.
> 
> On a positive note, weight was down another kg this morning. Im guessing with how today is gonna go I'll be about 2kg less again tomorrow!
> 
> Going to see how I feel after this meeting and if I feel better than I do now I'll go the gym and do biceps and back. If not I might just go on the stepper for 40mins and try and sweat some of it out of me


Get well want to get blasted in saturday!!


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> Get well want to get blasted in saturday!!


Getting blasted sounds so wrong haha!

Yeah I'll be ok mate. Still feeling sh1tty but getting in bed in a min and gonna get up early and smash quads in and then biceps and back Friday evening. So I'll be ready for delts and triceps on Saturday!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Getting blasted sounds so wrong haha!
> 
> Yeah I'll be ok mate. Still feeling sh1tty but getting in bed in a min and gonna get up early and smash quads in and then biceps and back Friday evening. So I'll be ready for delts and triceps on Saturday!


Take some snaps of Jayes tits mate 

@Sambuca is holding back PMSL


----------



## RACK

Fair play for the twice a day training mate


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Take some snaps of Jayes tits mate
> 
> @Sambuca is holding back PMSL


we legally have to at Beefit. we have to take photos of female members boobs due to H&S. Think that's why we have one girl who comes in and that's it. we know its the same girl due to the photo of her boobs


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Fair play for the twice a day training mate


Just done quads mate and was alright. gonna hit them again monday evening as today was high volume again on them and just 45 mins

leg press with feet close together and low down so that heels were not on the platform. this is to make sure i target just my quads. did this on the leg press machine as the plate loaded sled was being used. 45 secs between sets

200KG (stack) x 20 x 5

leg extension. 1 sec hold at peak contraction and good squeeze

35 x 20

45 x 20

55 x 20

65 x 15

75 x 12

80 x 10

90 x 12

95 x 12

stack x 15

40 x 20

front squat on smith - 3/4 way up close stance

50 x 10

60 x 10

80 x 10

100 x 10

120 x 8 - PB

50 x 20

Really starting to get used to this now and can defo feel it in my quads with the close stance and not locking out at top.

adductor and abductor super set

45 x 20 / 20

50 x 15 / 15

55 x 10 / 10

65 x 10 / 10

threw these in for a change as was going to do barbell lunges but had to hurry as was late for work!

toe press calves, heavy and slow, 30 secs rest

200kg (stack) x 8 x 5

done! In office now and not too busy a day which i always like on a friday!

tonight back and biceps.

Oh and got a pic before of how i'm looking. Not a great pick but can see condtion. weight this morning was 89KG so i've dropped nearly 14 pounds since monday morning! All i've got to do now is stay away from the cake this weekend and i'll be ok for Tenerife!


----------



## liam0810

Quick pic.

Legs are still quite vascular especially calves.

Might get @Sambuca to get a few pics of me Tomoz. Maybe just in my little undies the lucky boy!


----------



## RACK

Looking good there mate, you think you can maintain that condition, or there abouts, year round?


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Looking good there mate, you think you can maintain that condition, or there abouts, year round?


i probably could mate as body is getting back to what it was and working as it should but it'd mean i'd have to sacrifice gains and watch everything i ate and i dont wanna do that. i'm not gonna get as fat as i was before prep but i'm gonna let bodyfat go up a little after this holiday. i enjoy cooking too much and going out for food. Dont want to have to worry about having abs year round


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Looking good there mate, you think you can maintain that condition, or there abouts, year round?


What you aiming for mate? spoke to Scott much? just been messaging him now, he's gone quiet now he's all loved up again haha!


----------



## liam0810

Up this morning and 35mins fasted on the stepper. Now just at my nephews footy and I love him to death but he ain't a footballer. I think the score at moment is 22-0 to the other team haha!

I also did something very stupid last night. I got wound up about a culmination of things and did something I've never done before and I now know why. I punched a wall in my house and now not only do I have an for large hole in my wall but I also have fcukedy wrist up! So @Sambuca I defo won't be doing heavy pressing today! Lots of isolation movements with a strapped up wrist and on tramadol. I'm a proper tw4t!


----------



## Peace frog

liam0810 said:


> Up this morning and 35mins fasted on the stepper. Now just at my nephews footy and I love him to death but he ain't a footballer. I think the score at moment is 22-0 to the other team haha!
> 
> I also did something very stupid last night. I got wound up about a culmination of things and did something I've never done before and I now know why. I punched a wall in my house and now not only do I have an for large hole in my wall but I also have fcukedy wrist up! So @Sambuca I defo won't be doing heavy pressing today! Lots of isolation movements with a strapped up wrist and on tramadol. I'm a proper tw4t!


Once did that after a night of drinking slow gin then spent 3 days in hospital having my hand put back together,never drank slow gin since or hit walls so that makes me a bigger [email protected] haha


----------



## BestBefore1989

There is something to be said for mellowing with age. I have done that a couple of times in my life but not for 20 years or so, even though, I remember the feeling of frustration.

There was no one to shout at, no way that I was able to control what was going on or even influence it. So it was in frustration not anger that I punched.

Only thing for it now it painkillers and pollyfilla!


----------



## liam0810

Peace frog said:


> Once did that after a night of drinking slow gin then spent 3 days in hospital having my hand put back together,never drank slow gin since or hit walls so that makes me a bigger [email protected] haha


Its first time I've done that and now realise why! Last time I lost my temper like that was p1ssed up on tequila so I've not drank that for 3 years! I have no sympathy from my missus haha!



BestBefore1989 said:


> There is something to be said for mellowing with age. I have done that a couple of times in my life but not for 20 years or so, even though, I remember the feeling of frustration.
> 
> There was no one to shout at, no way that I was able to control what was going on or even influence it. So it was in frustration not anger that I punched.
> 
> Only thing for it now it painkillers and pollyfilla!


Tbh mate I am a mellow lad 99% of the time but been a stressful week and my head went for literally 10 seconds last night and I did that and immediately regretted it and immediately calmed down. I'm quick tempered, not bad tempered or short. My head will go for a few seconds and then I'm ok. Would hate to be an angry lad! See too many pr1cks like that and couldn't be like that. I like an easy life and to be as laid back and mellow as I can be

I'm getting onto my decorator at work and gonna ask him to skim it and decorate the wall. Wanted to redecorate a little anyway so this is a good excuse! Plus I won't be paying for it as he owes me favours and he's also one of my best mates so he can sort me out


----------



## liam0810

Oh and at moment I'm just making a curry.

It's extra lean mince and chickpea curry. Low fat, high protien and nice and spicy. Adding spinach to it as well. No curry tins were used, all made from scratch: I hate making meals with tin of sauces. I like to know what I'm putting in my meals


----------



## liam0810

@BestBefore1989 @Peace frog @Keeks and @J4MES just sent you the recipe for what I just made. Hopefully you lot like it


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> @BestBefore1989 @Peace frog @Keeks and @J4MES just sent you the recipe for what I just made. Hopefully you lot like it


Thanks mate will try this tomorrow!

Brutal leg workout mate, killed me actually but I did treat it as an all out session!

What's your view on a 4 day split mate?


----------



## liam0810

J4MES said:


> Thanks mate will try this tomorrow!
> 
> Brutal leg workout mate, killed me actually but I did treat it as an all out session!
> 
> What's your view on a 4 day split mate?


I like 4 day splits mate and may change to that on the coming weeks as gonna be gong balls out heavy training I want to give my body time to recover. as they say you grow out the gym and not in it


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> I like 4 day splits mate and may change to that on the coming weeks as gonna be gong balls out heavy training I want to give my body time to recover. as they say you grow out the gym and not in it


Was speaking to pscarb as I made a separate thread on it.

He only trains monday/wednesday/Friday and has done for a few years now and said it's his best physique yet!


----------



## liam0810

J4MES said:


> Was speaking to pscarb as I made a separate thread on it.
> 
> He only trains monday/wednesday/Friday and has done for a few years now and said it's his best physique yet!


Yeah mate some love push/pull/legs so only train 3 times a week. I've done it but personally I love 4 times a week or 5.


----------



## J4MES

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate some love push/pull/legs so only train 3 times a week. I've done it but personally I love 4 times a week or 5.


Yeah me to! Going to try a 4 day split and may try 1 on 1 off or 2 on 1 off split!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Up this morning and 35mins fasted on the stepper. Now just at my nephews footy and I love him to death but he ain't a footballer. I think the score at moment is 22-0 to the other team haha!
> 
> I also did something very stupid last night. I got wound up about a culmination of things and did something I've never done before and I now know why. I punched a wall in my house and now not only do I have an for large hole in my wall but I also have fcukedy wrist up! So @Sambuca I defo won't be doing heavy pressing today! Lots of isolation movements with a strapped up wrist and on tramadol. I'm a proper tw4t!


Oh no, hope your wrists ok. I had a moment years ago from vodka resulting in cracked ribs, needless to say I've never touched it since. Happens to us all, drink or not.


----------



## liam0810

@Keeks wrist is a lot better today but I'm still a kn0b for doing it! Wall defo needs filling and re-decorating. Wanted my bedroom and the hall way doing anyway so will get it done in new year now!

Was great to see @Sambuca on Saturday with his missus. Really sound lad and his missus is lovely to and actually really good to see a girl who knows how to train. As in she does full rom on reps and nice and controlled reps as well plus she didn't want to do any less reps than me and Sam!

Session was high reps mainly due to my wrist.

We did

Cable laterals as all weights between us I'll just write the reps

15, 12, 8, 6

Front DB raises

3 x 20

DB partial laterals (my fav delt builder)

4 x 20 last set we drop set.

Rear pec dec

4 x 25

Seated press 100 reps as quick as.

We could of done more and should of really but I was gabbing a lot and wrist was sore.

Again was great to see Sam as not trained with him pretty much since he started training a couple years ago and he's out some good size on, especially in his back thickness. Last time I trained with him was with @Bad Alan and he could barely lift the barbell on smith press so he's come a lot on since then!

Went out for my mates bday on Saturday but didn't really eat any sh1t and stuck to vodka diet cokes (only 5 or 6) unroll they brought birthday chocolate cake out. Then I ended up having 3 big a$$ slices ha! Anyway wasn't bad and only put on a couple pounds Sunday morning.

Sunday i had a lie in and my missus made brekkie. She made proper Yankee style pancakes which were amazing. I ended up having 4 with scrambled egg, bacon and maple syrup. Best brekkie I've had in along time but about 2000 cals haha! Next couple meals nice and clean although I kept having a couple pieces of burgen bread. By 6 pm I think I'd had 3/4 of a loaf!

Rosie made tea which wasn't too bad but she made choc brownies and I had half a baking sheet of them!

So this morning I'm 5 pounds up!

One good thing about gaining so easily is that I'll hit 100kg no problem this time and won't need to use insulin to get it and get fat!


----------



## liam0810

Oh and as I'm away Wednesday morning I'm doing morning and evening weights today and Tomoz. Just through an arm session I'll write up soon


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> @Keeks wrist is a lot better today but I'm still a kn0b for doing it! Wall defo needs filling and re-decorating. Wanted my bedroom and the hall way doing anyway so will get it done in new year now!
> 
> Was great to see @Sambuca on Saturday with his missus. Really sound lad and his missus is lovely to and actually really good to see a girl who knows how to train. As in she does full rom on reps and nice and controlled reps as well plus she didn't want to do any less reps than me and Sam!
> 
> Session was high reps mainly due to my wrist.
> 
> We did
> 
> Cable laterals as all weights between us I'll just write the reps
> 
> 15, 12, 8, 6
> 
> Front DB raises
> 
> 3 x 20
> 
> DB partial laterals (my fav delt builder)
> 
> 4 x 20 last set we drop set.
> 
> Rear pec dec
> 
> 4 x 25
> 
> Seated press 100 reps as quick as.
> 
> We could of done more and should of really but I was gabbing a lot and wrist was sore.
> 
> Again was great to see Sam as not trained with him pretty much since he started training a couple years ago and he's out some good size on, especially in his back thickness. Last time I trained with him was with @Bad Alan and he could barely lift the barbell on smith press so he's come a lot on since then!
> 
> Went out for my mates bday on Saturday but didn't really eat any sh1t and stuck to vodka diet cokes (only 5 or 6) unroll they brought birthday chocolate cake out. Then I ended up having 3 big a$$ slices ha! Anyway wasn't bad and only put on a couple pounds Sunday morning.
> 
> Sunday i had a lie in and my missus made brekkie. She made proper Yankee style pancakes which were amazing. I ended up having 4 with scrambled egg, bacon and maple syrup. Best brekkie I've had in along time but about 2000 cals haha! Next couple meals nice and clean although I kept having a couple pieces of burgen bread. By 6 pm I think I'd had 3/4 of a loaf!
> 
> Rosie made tea which wasn't too bad but she made choc brownies and I had half a baking sheet of them!
> 
> So this morning I'm 5 pounds up!
> 
> One good thing about gaining so easily is that I'll hit 100kg no problem this time and won't need to use insulin to get it and get fat!


Sounds like my mrs...... She's a feeder too PMSL

Sounds like a good weekend mate


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like my mrs...... She's a feeder too PMSL
> 
> Sounds like a good weekend mate


Yeah mine is! Could of done without it!

Was good especially catching up Saturday night with my mates and the WAGs


----------



## liam0810

Did arms this morning and was

Rope pulldowns no lockout constant tension superset with straight bar curls

Rope 1/2 stack x 20, bicep

1/2 x 20

Rope 2/3 x 15, bicep x 15

Rope 3/4 x 12, bicep x 12

Stack x 8, bicep x 4 & 8 partials

Straight bar pulls superset spider EZ curls

Straight 1/2 stack x 20, EZ 20kg x 20

Straight 3/4 x 15, 40 x 12

Straight stack x 8, EZ 65 x 6, drop 40 x 4, drop 20 x 15

Incline push ups superset DB curls

BW x 20, DB 20kgs x 15

Bw x 20, DB 24 x 10

Bw x 20, DB 26 x 6 drop 8's x 20

Seated tricep machine. Don't know what it's called but it's this one



Superset machine bicep curls 

30kg x 20, bicep 30 x 20

40 x 15 bicep 40 x 15

60 x 6, bicep 60 x 4

Arms done and well pumped. Wanted to finish with 21s on EZ bar and 21's for triceps but just not enough time.

So did 10mins intense on stepper and got outta gym and on way to a job in north wales. Currently in traffic due to sheep on the road. They love their sheep here.

Also wanted a Starbucks coffee but the close one is 50 miles in Chester! Backwards place!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mine is! Could of done without it!
> 
> Was good especially catching up Saturday night with my mates and the WAGs


I'm always telling mine to stop buying treats lol

Tit pics?

@Sambuca won't mind lol


----------



## Sambuca

Really good to see u mate and thanks for spending some time training us both. Look forward to next time.

Have good few days away!!


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> Really good to see u mate and thanks for spending some time training us both. Look forward to next time.
> 
> Have good few days away!!


Like i've said mate always welcome to train with me when you're in my neck of the woods!

cheers pal, i can't wait to get there now! just one more day in work and then survive the flight! I hate flying!



R0BLET said:


> I'm always telling mine to stop buying treats lol
> 
> Tit pics?
> 
> @Sambuca won't mind lol


only pics of Sam's boobs but they're for me!


----------



## liam0810

Chest done this evening.

Incline DB flyes

12's x 20

18's c x 20

26 x 16

30 x 15

36 x 12

40 x 8

Incline press

40 x 20 x 2

Seated plate loaded press

40 x 15

60 x 15

80 x 12

100 x 10

120 x 6 and 8 partials

130 x 3 and 9 partials

Cable crossover superset with Incline push ups

6 plates aside x 20 / push bw x 14

7 x 15 / bw x 15

8 x 12 / bw x 12

9 x 10 / bw x 10

Another quick session and 15mins on stepper coz I'm meeting my mate for tea who goes home to Australia soon so last time I'll probably see him for a few years.

Tomorrow legs in morning and back in evening


----------



## Adz

Good sesh there mate, have a good meal with your pal, get food pics haha


----------



## liam0810

Adz said:


> Good sesh there mate, have a good meal with your pal, get food pics haha


I couldn't get pics as wouldnt be fair on those who are dieting down haha! We went almost famous and I had a burger that was double cheeseburger with a steak flank and onions and sauce and some waffles topped with pulled pork. My mates were stuffed after there's, I'm still hungry!

Just getting home and gonna watch the rest of united and surprise surprise we are losing again!


----------



## liam0810

Trained back this morning but not the best session as still not feeling 100%. Been like this since Thursday last week. Hopefully I'm ok by Tomoz as don't wanna be going away ill.

Wide grip pull downs

45 x 20

55 x 20

65 x 15

75 x 10

85 x 10

95 x 8

100 x 6

Seated row

45 x 20

60 x 10

70 x 10

90 x 8 drop 45 x 10

Straight arm pullovers super set with face pulls

20 x 20 / 20 x 4

Done and 15 mins in stepper.

Seem to have a twinge in lower glute/top of hamstring. Might just be how I slept plus I was driving for about 6 hours yesterday so could be that to

Delts later and then early night to get ready for hol. I'm excited! Just gotta get the flight out the way first!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Trained back this morning but not the best session as still not feeling 100%. Been like this since Thursday last week. Hopefully I'm ok by Tomoz as don't wanna be going away ill.
> 
> Wide grip pull downs
> 
> 45 x 20
> 
> 55 x 20
> 
> 65 x 15
> 
> 75 x 10
> 
> 85 x 10
> 
> 95 x 8
> 
> 100 x 6
> 
> Seated row
> 
> 45 x 20
> 
> 60 x 10
> 
> 70 x 10
> 
> 90 x 8 drop 45 x 10
> 
> Straight arm pullovers super set with face pulls
> 
> 20 x 20 / 20 x 4
> 
> Done and 15 mins in stepper.
> 
> Seem to have a twinge in lower glute/top of hamstring. Might just be how I slept plus I was driving for about 6 hours yesterday so could be that to
> 
> Delts later and then early night to get ready for hol. I'm excited! Just gotta get the flight out the way first!


PMSL I've just wrote the same about my back session today!

You scared of flying?


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> PMSL I've just wrote the same about my back session today!
> 
> You scared of flying?


Yep hate it mate! I don't like being stuck in small seats and on a plane, I get claustrophobic and restless. Plus I don't like not being able to see the pilot and knowing what's going on in the cockpit!

Bad back session then mate?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Yep hate it mate! I don't like being stuck in small seats and on a plane, I get claustrophobic and restless. Plus I don't like not being able to see the pilot and knowing what's going on in the cockpit!
> 
> Bad back session then mate?


Lol what up like. Take some of those pills before hand 

Wasn't bad, just wasn't amazing.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Lol what up like. Take some of those pills before hand
> 
> Wasn't bad, just wasn't amazing.


I've not got any! Ended up giving them the bloke who runs my gym as he was saying he couldn't sleep and was getting very grumpy, and I don't want him grumpy as he's terrifying when he's happy!

I've got some diazepam though so I'll drop one of them to chill me out!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I've not got any! Ended up giving them the bloke who runs my gym as he was saying he couldn't sleep and was getting very grumpy, and I don't want him grumpy as he's terrifying when he's happy!
> 
> I've got some diazepam though so I'll drop one of them to chill me out!


Lol, give him a snickers


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Lol, give him a snickers


he needs a box full and then he'd feel guilty and go on the treadmill for 6 hours and blame me ha


----------



## liam0810

Delts done tonight.

Seated press

60 x 20

100 x 20

120 x 12

140 x 10

150 x 4. Drop 110 x 5, drop 70 x 4, drop 50 x 20

DB laterals super with lateral partials

10 x 20, 40's x 15

10 x 20. 40's x 15

10 x 18, 46's x 10

10 x 16, 50's x 12

Mountain dog rear delts - lie on incline bench chest facing

10's x 60 drop 6's x 30, no weight x 12

DB Delts 4 ways - front delt raises / laterals / rears / press

10's x 10/10/10/10 x 4

15 mins incline on treadmill and done.

Packed ready for Tomoz and Rosie is just packing as she's off to New York when I'm in Tenerife. Think she got the better deal!

Picked up at 9, 1st vodka at 10am asleep for 6pm!


----------



## RACK

Have a blast mate..... will be watching for crazy pics as usual


----------



## liam0810

Just waiting to get picked up to go airport and still not giddy about this hol! Once I get off that plane and to the hotel I'll be in the mood for it.

On a training note there will be no training and cardio will be paddling in the pool. Diet will consist of vodka, steaks, paella and fast food!

Weight this morning is bang on 200 pounds. Abs still there if tensed but I'm not ripped like magaluf last year but I look nice and full which i prefer!

And cheers @RACK! Hopefully it's gonna be messy. Not as messy as Ibiza last year though as I think a little of me died over there!

I've planned for my Monday day of death when I'm back. Bought all ingredients to make 1.2kg of beef brisket and a big a$$ cookie dough cheesecake! I actually can't wait to get back to eat it!

When I'm back im gonna start a new journal i think, which will be about the next year or so without any comps.


----------



## Dan94

Have a great holiday mate


----------



## liam0810

So i'm back! well kind of anyway!

Had probably the best few days away with the lads i've had. So so funny but fcuk i'm still paying for it. i feel broken!

got back and decided on the last day it would be wise not to go to sleep at all and stay up and drink and do a lot of the other stuff as its big and clever. i can tell you now its not. its really not! Would i change anything about the holiday? not one bit and feeling as fcuked as i do now is well and truly worth it!

Since being back i have ate a lot and even on holiday i didnt stop eating and weight has gone up to 97KG haha! so for the next week i'm back to eating properly as i have had my blow out now and from monday head is well and truly screwed back on. from monday i have 9 weeks till Thailand where i want to be as lean as i was for tenerife but a few KG's heavier. as i am not on a blast this may be hard but its a good challenge to set myself.

diet will be

6 egg whites

100g oats

2 scoops whey

meal 2

200g lean red meat / white fish/ chicken / turkey

sweet tattis or brown rice

veg

meal 3

as above

meal 4

whey shake or maybe a TPW whey and oats bar

PWO

shake with 100g oats and 6 egg white or maybe some high gi carbs

meal 6

250g steak or fish or whatever i protein i am fancying

maybe bulgar wheat / rice/ cous cous / sweet tatties / white potato

spincah / mushroom or whatever veg i fancy

meal 7

TPW dessert mousse with sugar free jelly

or protein shake

at the moment fats are kept quite low just to get body fat lower as more fats i have the higher my cal intake. once i've dropped down to the weight i want to start adding mass again, probably 91KG then fats will be upped slowly.

training this week will be high volume and i'll be doing 25mins cardio in the evening and double at weekends.

from next week i'll have a new plan which i'm working on at the moment.

Glad to be home! now i just need to find some energy!


----------

